# Das "x" oder "y" Spiel



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Es geht so:
Ich sage 2 sachen z.B.

Pizza oder Pommes, ihr müsst euch entscheiden und dann auch eine Oder frage stellen.

Also gut ich fang an mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 btw: müsste es nicht

x oder y
heissen?


kopfsalat oder karotte


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Karotte natürlich.

Wie kann ich Threadtitel verändern? Geht das überhaupt?

Ich oder du?


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

...ich o.0

Laptop oder Klebeband


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

klebeband!

apfelmus oder schokopudding


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Schokopudding

Vincent Raven oder Uri Geller?


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Zu langsam..

Keiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apocalyptica oder Snoop Dog?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

softie


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2009)

Apocalyptica ist ganz nett

Hello kitty online // Physikstunde


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Hello Kitty online

WAR oder HDRO?


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

HDRO

Edit:

Iron Man oder Hot Fuzz?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

hot fuzz <3 


wasser oder wüste?


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Wasser

"Hast du schonmal im Sprung Beidhändig geschossen?" "Nein."
"Hast du schonmal im Sprung mit nur Einer hand Geschossen?" "NEIN!"
xD

Skandinavien oder Spanien?


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Spanien

Feuer oder Wasser?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Februar 2009)

feuer


schurke oder priester


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Priester

König oder Sklave?


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Sklave, rebellion anzetteln und schawupp König 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Classic oder Pop?


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Pop(corn)

Gott oder Teufel??


----------



## Aratosao (10. Februar 2009)

Teufel! Mwhahaha

"Knock Knock" "Whos There?" "Its Jesus, lol"

Games Convention 09 in Leipzig oder Köln ?


<--- Leipzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Leipzig 

24:00 Uhr oder 00:00 Uhr?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (10. Februar 2009)

00:00

Eitergrün oder Hornhautumbra?


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Februar 2009)

Eitergrün

Frets on Fire oder Guitar Hero?


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

guitar hero

piraten oder ninjas (das das noch nicht kam wundert mich^^)


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2009)

das is schwer aber ich würde sagen piraten


nokia oder sony erricsson?


----------



## Plato0n (10. Februar 2009)

nokia, die alten knochen sind der hammer, im warsten sinne des wortes

pepsi oder coke?


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Coke


Microsoft oder Apple?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Microsoft!

CS:S oder CS 1.6?


----------



## Mondryx (11. Februar 2009)

CS 1.6

Gyros oder Döner?


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Februar 2009)

Einmal Döner mit scharf bitte^^

Meer oder See?


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2009)

Meer

E-Gitarre oder Classic Gitarre


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

E-Gitarre

Paul Senior oder Paul Junior (von OCC)


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich kenne weder noch und was zur Hölle ist OOC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich sag mal Paul Junior...

Tag oder Nacht?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Nicht OOC sonder OCC und dast steht für Orange Country Choppers und das ist die berühmteste Bikebaufirma der Welt.


Nacht

TV oder lesen?


----------



## Tade (11. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht OOC sonder OCC und dast steht für Orange Country Choppers und das ist die berühmteste Bikebaufirma der Welt.


Oh sorry, kenne ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LESEN!!! (Mein TV ist nie an)

Zartbitter oder Vollmilchschockolade?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Kein Problem.,man kann ja nicht alles wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die haben sogar ne eigene Serie die von Mo - Do um 19:15 auf DMAX leuft.


Zartbitter   mjam mjam

Schnitzel paniert oder Cordon-bleu


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

cordon-bleu <3 it^^

links oder rechts?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

links

m oder w?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

m

Ja oder Nein?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Nein

kurz oder lang?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Lang 

Groß oder klein?


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Klein

FPS oder RPG?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

RPG

Essen oder Trinken ?


----------



## B7ubb (11. Februar 2009)

mensch do das is schwer hmh essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WoW oder Warhammer


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Warhammer 

Maus oder Tastatur?


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2009)

Maus

Haus oder Wohnung


----------



## Xelyna (11. Februar 2009)

Haus

Espresso oder Latte Macchiatto


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Espresso 

Alkohol oder Bier?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

Bier, da hab ich beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Englisch oder durch?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

ähhm durch?

Links oder Norden


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Norden, nordish by nature! ;D

Pop oder Punk?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

schwer... punk

Ritter oder Burgfräulen?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Ritter

Nix oder überhaupt Nix?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

nix

italienisches Essen oder chinesisches Essen?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

chinesisches essen

Klassischer Paartanz, oder Discogehüpfe?


----------



## Schwartenmaster (11. Februar 2009)

Discohüpfe


McDonalds oder BurgerKing?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

burger king

Volleyball oder Landhockey?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Mc Donalds

Studieren oder Ausbildung?


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

landhockey & studieren

bugs bunny oder road runner?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Bug Bunny =)

Auto oder Motorad


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Auto


Sommer oder Winter? (kam bestimmt schonmal aber wayne)


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Sommer

surfen oder kitesurfen


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Sommer 

Ostern oder Weihnachten? (Doofe frage)


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Weihnachten

tropic of cancer oder tropic of capricorn?


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

tropic of cancer

Lachen oder Weinen ?


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

lachen

Bier oder Cola


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Bier 
Kücken oder Ei


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

ei

viertel vor oder dreiviertel nach


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

dreiviertel nach

Hund oder Katze


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Viertel vor

Pommes rot-weiß oder Pommes Schranke


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

katze 



schokolade oder kekse?


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Februar 2009)

Pommes Schranke

Schatten oder Licht?


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Schokolade

surfen oder kitesurfen?


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

surfen

party oder chillen


----------



## Hirntoot (11. Februar 2009)

Party 

Du oder ich ?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Ich

Wasser oder Wein


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Whine :>

Wasser oder Feuer?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Wasser

Enron oder Microsoft (jz sieht man gleich die Finanz-Genies)^^


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Februar 2009)

weder noch

Tod oder Verderben?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Verderben

Blau oder Grün


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Blau

Nike oder Adidas?


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Februar 2009)

Grün

Handy oder Festnetz?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Handy

Dr. House oder der Bergdoktor


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Dr. House
Wer zum Henker ist der Bergdoktor?

Selber kochen oder bekochen lassen?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

bekochen lassen =D 

Wien oder Salzburg?

@ Death, Bergdoktor lauft auf ORF 2 wenn auf ORF 1 Dr. House läuft^^ (Und ja, ich schau auch House)


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

Wien

simpsons oder futurama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Futurama

Kanada oder Australien?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Kanada!
Ah, also ne andere Arztsendung die Paralell zu Dr. House läuft, klingt aber nach etwas was meine Oma schaut.. ;p


Jetzt oder nie?


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Jetzt

Kopf oder Zahl?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Zahl

H²SiO³HCO³SO4²-CI-Ca²+MgC+Na+K+ oder C6H12O6


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

C6H12O6 weils kürzer ist ^^


Hinz oder Kunz?


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

C6H12O6 is traubenzucker... Hinz

geld oder macht


----------



## Qonix (11. Februar 2009)

Da Geld sowieso macht gibt nehm ich Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Papier- oder Plastiktütte?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Macht über wen?
Ich nehm mal Geld, andererseits, wie viel?

Zu langsam^^

Plastiktüte

Da Vinci oder De Medici


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Find beide lahm, aber Da Vinci ist bekannter -> Da Vinci!

Rockkonzert oder Kunstmuseum?


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

schwere auswahl, aber rockkonzert

joghurt oder müsli?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

müsli

CD oder DvD?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

CD

Quadcore oder i7?


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

Quadcore

Ts oder Vent?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

Ts

Bio oder Normal


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

normal

G11 oder G 15


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

G11

Nike oder Adidas?


----------



## Error2000 (11. Februar 2009)

Adidas

WotLK oder BC?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (11. Februar 2009)

wotlk

Salami oder Fleischwurst


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

Salami

fleischfresser oder vegetarier?


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

FLEISCH  ;D

Pinky oder Brain ^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Pinky

Der Mond, oder Sirius B ?


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

Mond

Heuschrecken oder Froschschenkel zum essen


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Keins von beiden o_O'

GIMP oder Photoshop


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

GIMP du gimp


lol oder rofl


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

ganz klar "lol"


2 50 euro scheine oder 1 100-er schein


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

2 50 Euro scheine

Tempo oder Feh?


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

tempo

Subway to Sally oder Eisblume?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Mag beide Versionen :>

Kino oder Restaurant (mit freundin)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Mit Freundin Restaurant, sonst Kino 

Hund oder Katze?


----------



## Lothron-Other (11. Februar 2009)

Katze

Heute oder Morgen


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Februar 2009)

Heute, was interessiert mich morgen Oo


Auto oder Fahrrad?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Wär ich 18 Auto, sonst Fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wein oder Sekt


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Wein

Pazifik oder Ozeanik?


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Pazifik.

Skype oder ICQ?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

ICQ was sonst?

Erdbeere oder Kirsche


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Kirsche trotz allergie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rally Dakar oder DTM?

PS: Skype RuleZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Internett lag Sorry  Doublepost


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

Dakar



> PS: Skype RuleZ biggrin.gif



/signed^^

b2t: Großraumdisco oder Underground Club


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Sry, ich findb eides grässlich^^

C&A oder H&M ?


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Underground

Abaddon oder New Times Roman? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, danke nochmal für die schrift roman!


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Times New Roman

Kaffe oder Tee?


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Underground
> 
> Abaddon oder New Times Roman?
> 
> ...



Abbadon natürlich, btw heiße ich hier immernoch Rhokan und nicht Roman^^

edit: mist zu lahm, tee

billig handy oder teures mit vertrag?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

teures mit Vertrag

Silber oder Gold?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Edit:
Silber

Brötchen oder Baguette


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Baguette

Frankreich oder Italien


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

Italien

Spam oder Sinnvoller Beitrag (interessante Frage in diesem Forum)


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Edit: Sinnvoller Beitrag (außer im Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Fußball o. Handball


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Edit: Handball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heidepark oder 6 Flags?


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

6 Flags Missouri

GIMP oder Photoshop


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Zu spät..hmm...Photoshop

Schördingers Katze oder Schrotflinte? Hoffentlichkapiertdasirgendwer^^


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

Wikipedia sagt das ich die Schrotflinte eher verstehe

Total nervige Freundin oder Freund oder Single


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

bah Edit:
hm total nervig? na dann lieber single *g*

GTA oder Crysis


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich lieber singel^^

Autofahren oder gefahren Werden?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Gefahren werden, da ich noch net auto fahren darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star wars oder Star Trek


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

star wars.

weintrauben oder schokodonut


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Weintrauben^^

Jhonny depp oder Will Smith?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Will Smith 
(da Lisu ja meine Frage ausgelassen hat)
GTA oder Crysis


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Habe ich, weil ich beide nicht gespielt hab

Rot oder Weiß ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

weiß.

peter oder lustig


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2009)

lustig


menschen oder cyborgs?


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

ist peter sexy? =P
ich nehm mal lustig

Brot oder Kornflakes


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Frühs: Cornflakes, Abends Brot :>

gerührt oder geschüttelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

geschüttelt

Reis oder Fisch?


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

Fisch (erst heute gegessen : D)

Elder Scrolls oder Gothic


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

verdammt.... beides geil, ich nehm aber gothic (2)

kartoffel oder rührei


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Gnaz Klar.
GOOOOOTHIC (naja bis auf III +Addon)
Ach brille ><:
Kartoffel


Battlefield oder Battlefront


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Nehme an das sind SPiele..kA sry^^

A oder Z ?


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

öhm.... A
Pogo oder Discofox


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

POGO!

atze oder kanacke


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2009)

Atze (Schröder)^^

Freundschaft o. Liebe?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Uff schwere Entscheidung...
Am besten beides Gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Studium oder Job


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

studium (danach n besserer job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mass effect oder fallout 3


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

fallout 3

Genußmensch oder Hektiker?


----------



## Rhokan (11. Februar 2009)

mh... Genuß *schmeißt den Tisch um und umarmt die Schokolade*

APPD oder garnicht wählen  (wobeis ja aufs selbe rauskommt)


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

da wähl ich lieber gar nicht als appd 

hauskatze oder tiger


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Naja Hauskatze eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selber aufwaschen oder Geschirrspüler


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

geschirrspüler

im sitzen schlafen oder im liegen wach sein


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Kommt auf die tageszeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




X-Box 360 Elite oder Playstation 3 ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

<3 my xbox =P

uwe boll film oder dsds dauergucken? *g*


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

dsds, niemals uwe!!!!!!!!!!

pink oder lila


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

Lila. Futurama ist toll ;D

Affe oder Giraffe?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

affe.
am besten grüne


hm blut oder schleim


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Ich ziehe blut vor ^^

Gott oder Teufel


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

teufel, der is veradmmt ql^^

hallenhalma oder paintball?


----------



## Infernallord (12. Februar 2009)

paintball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



melee oder range?


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

range

lol oder rofl?


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Februar 2009)

lol

hoi oder hi


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

hoi


Himmel oder Hölle?


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

Hölle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hart oder Weich?


----------



## Naarg (12. Februar 2009)

Weich, kuschlig weich <3

Hip oder Hop?


----------



## Haxxler (12. Februar 2009)

Hop

Bart oder Rasiert?


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

Rasiert (hmm wobei ich nichtmal Gesichtbehaarung habe, über den Rest darf spekuliert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Elefant oder Mammut?


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Mammut

Öl- oder Acryl-farben?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Acryl

Couch oder Lehnsessel?


----------



## Qonix (12. Februar 2009)

Couch

Swimmingpool oder Baggersee?


----------



## picollo0071 (12. Februar 2009)

Lehnsessel

Büro oder "Open Air"?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Büro ...

Brötchen oder Heiss auf Reis ?


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Brötchen.

"Gesunder Menschenverstand" oder "Natürliche Instinkte"?


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Gesunder Menschenverstand

Wasser mit Kohlensäure oder Stilles Wasser?


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Stilles Waseer!

Apfel oder Banane?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Apfel

Karibik oder Japan? (Urlaub)


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

JAPAN !

Suhsi oder Schnitzel ?


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

Schnitzel

Schnee oder regen?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Schnee =)

Stroh oder Heu?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Heu ...

Sms oder Email ?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Sms natürlich^^

Tod oder Wiedergeburt?


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Endgültiger Tod

Französisch oder Lateinisch (als 2. Fremdsprache)


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Französich 

42 oder 56 ?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Edith : 56

Lime Green oder Clockwork Orange ?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Clockwood Orange

Desprate Housewife oder Grey's Anatomy?


----------



## Tade (12. Februar 2009)

Weder noch!!! (Guck selten fern, und wenn dann sowas schonmal garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Komödie oder Horrorfilm?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Commedy 

Las Vegas oder Singapur?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Las Vegas

Spanien oder Italien? (Urlaub)


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Edith: Italien

Durchfall oder Sodbrennen ?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Sodbrennen (wer hat denn kein Mittel dagegen heutzutage^^)

0,5 oder 1/2 ?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

0,5

ja oder nein?


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

nein


Metal oder Techno?


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

techno ^^

Fanta oder Cola


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

Cola

Pepsi Cola oder Coca Cola?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (12. Februar 2009)

coca cola

Mett oder Met?^^


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

Mett

Marken Artikel oder Discounter Artikel   (z.B.Tip / RQ / G u G )


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

Marken Artikel

Norden oder Süden?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Süden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 vor 12 oder 12 vor 10?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

12 vor 10

Cassis oder Rote Schorle ?


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

Cassis

Vodka oder Bier?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Biiiiieeeeer

Stilles Wasser oder mit Kohlensäure?


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

still

warm oder kalt


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

kalt

grün oder gelb?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

gelb

Kleinplanet oder Plutoid?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Kleinplanet ...

btw. heisst des nicht eher Planetoid ? / Edith :Wow , wieder was gelernt ... trotzdem n komisches Wort

Bogen oder Flinte ?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Bogen

Harte Matratze oder weiche?


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

harte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schwarz oder weiß?


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Schwarz 

Pc oder Schreibmaschiene ...?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Pc

2 Finger-Tipper oder mit allen Fingern?


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Mit allen Fingern

Sibirische Kälte oder Tropische Hitze


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Tropische Hitze

14:00 oder 2 Uhr ?


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

14:00 uhr

Napfkuchen oder Gugelhupf


----------



## Yoranox (12. Februar 2009)

ich sag wenn ich 2 meine immer 12 statt 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nehm ich 14 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Master of Puppets(Metallica Album) oder "Black Album"(ebenfalls Metallica album und jaja ich weiß das das eigentlich Metallica heißt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit mist paa sekunden zu spät ignoriert das hier einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Gugelhupf

Earl Grey oder Früchtetee?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Früchtetee

Haut vom Pudding mitessen oder ohne Haut?


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Omg, 2 Zwischenposter! Ohne Haut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Master of Puppets,
steinigt mich aber ich find Master of Puppets > And Justice For All - wobei ich das natürlich auch liebe (;


Döner vom Imbiss oder Burger aus dem Franchise Unternehmen?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Lieber n Hamburger.

Schräg oder Kursiv?


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Februar 2009)

_Kursiv_


1337 oder 666 ?


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

666


Schwert oder Säbel


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Schwert

Berge versetzten oder Sätze verbergen? xD


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

berge versetzen 

Anarchie oder monarchie?


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Eindeutig Monarchie, Davatar als König, das wärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hofnarren oder Hofzauberer?


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Hornarr, find die Typen lustig xD

Steak oder Salat?


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Steak, was für ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ultimative Frage:
Sein oder nicht sein?


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

nicht sein

harry oder sally


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

sally

Chips oder Flips?


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Jetzt im Moment lieber Flips, normalerweise aber Chips

Grünes Auto oder blaues Handy?


----------



## Aratosao (12. Februar 2009)

Grünes Auto

Windows oder Linux?


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

leider windows

tom oder jerry?


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2009)

Jerry

iPhone oder T-Mobile G1?


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

iPhone

Xbox360 0der PlayStation 3?


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

Ps3 (mag ich einfach merh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Arthas oder Sephiroth ?


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

arthas, wer is der andere^^

ibm oder lenovo


----------



## Schwartenmaster (13. Februar 2009)

ibm



Nasebohren oder Taschentuch?


----------



## Trel (13. Februar 2009)

Tschentuch xD Fehler sind toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Käse oder Whine?


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2009)

Käse


WoW oder Freunde?


----------



## Trel (13. Februar 2009)

freunde!

Becks oder Rothaus


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Rothaus

klug oder intelligent?


----------



## Hirsi325 (13. Februar 2009)

intelliglug

vorher oder nachher?


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

vorher

viertel 1 oder viertel nach 1?


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Viertel *nach* 1, das Andere gibts bei uns nicht und es entsteht immer Verwirrung wenn jemand so spricht ^^

Erdbeere oder Brombeere?


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

Erdbeere. die sind leckerer

Pingu oder Fenster?


----------



## Twixst (13. Februar 2009)

Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Berühmt und unglücklich oder arm und glücklich?


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

arm und glücklich

Weizen oder Pils?


----------



## Tabuno (13. Februar 2009)

Pils
Müsli oder Cornflakes?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> arthas, wer is der andere^^



sephirot ist ein charackter aus FinalFantasy 7

cornflakes

Konsole oder PC?


----------



## Kronas (13. Februar 2009)

pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



käse oder schinken?


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Schinken

Pizza oder Spaggetti?


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

Pizzaaaaa!
hunger

Hunger oder Hunga?


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Hunger

satt oder voll?


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

satt

F oder Ph ?


----------



## Toraka' (13. Februar 2009)

Phi**en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hello Kitty Online oder Runes of magic?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Hello Kitty Online !!!!


Metal oder Techno?


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

metal^^

musik oder tokio hotel`?


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

musik

Hallo oder Servus


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

moin

kaputt machen oder gebrauchsanleitung nachschaun


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

gebrauchsanleitung natürlich...

Weltkarte oder Globus?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Globus

Freunde oder Freund(in)


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

Hab lieber viele Freundinnen als einen Freund

Salz oder Pfeffer


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Salz

Uri Geller oder Vincent Raven (MUHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

(MUHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

( oder [


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Vincent Raven, wobei beide lächerlich sind

Nutella oder Marmelade?


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Boah der is Pöse... Edit: Zu langsam^^

Marmelade

Big King XXL oder Big Mäc?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Big King XXL

Obst oder Gemüse


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Obst

Fernsehen oder Surfen?


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Surfen

italienisches Essen oder griechisches?


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Italienisches

Brettspiel oder Kartenspiel?


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Kartenspiel

Apfel oder Banane?


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Apfel

Hans oder Karl?


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

Wer sieht besser aus?^^

Englisch oder Amerikanisch? (Jz sieht man gleic hwer mitdenkt)


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Englisch


Schwarze oder Weiße katze


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

Schwarze

gut oder böse?


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

böse

zuhasue feiern oder ab in die disco?


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

daheim

Sinus oder Tangens?


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

daheim

Gold oder Silber?


----------



## Plato0n (13. Februar 2009)

Gold + tangens

baterie oder akku?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Akku

Lachs oder Rotbarsch


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Lachs ...

Patty oder Selma    (xD)


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Selma

Bart oder Lisa?


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

Selma (die Möbelfirma) + Bart

Stehen oder Sitzen?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Sitzen

Simpsons oder Futurama?


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

Futurama

Mäuse oder Ratten?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Ratten

Edit: Ups was vergessen^^ 

Zocken oder Fernsehen


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Rausgehen *g*
Nein aber zwischen beiden eher Zocken bzw im Internet rumgammeln^^


Frankfurter kranz oder Kirschtorte


----------



## Syane (13. Februar 2009)

Kirschtorte

Öttinger oder Wurstwasser,?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

hm Wurstwasser (*kotz*^^)


Burger King oder Mc Donalds?


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Mc Donalds, ganz klar

Pommes mit Ketchup oder Majo?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

mit beidem

Zwiebel oder Gurke?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

öhm glaub Gurke^^

Tag oder Nacht?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Tag :>


:-) oder (-:


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

:-)

Bart oder Rasiert ?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. Februar 2009)

Rasiert

Punker oder Hopper?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Punker

Stefan Raab oder Elton?


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2009)

Elton is viel Lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Al Pacino oder Robert De Niro ?


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

Al Pacino

Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Samstag

Mann oder Frau?


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

mann


Pc oder Mac


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

PC

Alf oder Mr. Floppy


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Alf
Berlin oder München?


----------



## Haxxler (14. Februar 2009)

München

Wasserschildkröten oder Landschildkröten?


----------



## Lillyan (14. Februar 2009)

Landschildkröten

Elefantenfuß oder Ficus?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ficus - Kenn nur den..

Vollmond oder Neumond?


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Vollmond.

Wolf oder Bär?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. Februar 2009)

wolf

WoW oder WAR?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

WoW
MSN oder ICQ?


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2009)

ICQ
WLAN oder DLAN?


----------



## Darcû (14. Februar 2009)

wlan
horde oder allianz?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

For the Horde

Buch oder Hörbuch


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

buch

mit oder ohne


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

ohne 

Disko oder bei Freunden party machen?


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Disco

Coctails oder Mixbier?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

coctails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja oder nein


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

nein
Handy oder Fernseher?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

fernseher

oma oder großmutter


----------



## BaXpiN (14. Februar 2009)

oma
erweiterung oder add-on?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

BaXpiN schrieb:


> oma


vergessen was zu fragen


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

add-on

Für oder Gegen (Anglizismen)?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

dafür, weil ich zu faul für google bin und kp hab was das ist

wikipedia oder selbst schreiben


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

wenns was größeres is dann selbst schreiben, wenns irgendwas kleines und nicht so wichtiges ist dann wikipedia^^

Brille oder Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

kontaktlinsen, zumindest wenn man mit brille blöd aussieht

flüssig oder fest


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Fest


Schwert oder Bogen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

bogen ist sicherer, aber schwert hat mehr style

razer oder logitech


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

tastatur logitech; maus razer

Steam oder Laden (spiele kaufen)


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Laden

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *tastatur logitech; maus razer*
> 
> Steam oder Laden (spiele kaufen)


hehe genau so hab ichs auch^^

steam, solange man gutes inet hat

tapete oder anstrich
edit: verdammt zu lahm, auto


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Tapete

Maus mit Kabel oder ohne (Funkmaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mit kabel, ohne hab ich schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht

flugzeug oder reisebus


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Flugzeug

Simpsons oder Family Guy?

(langsam gehen mir die Fragen aus^^)


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

simpsons

schwarz oder weiß


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mag beides :>

Volley - oder Basketballs


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

basketballs

galileo mistery oder the next uri geller


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Boah der Abschaum im Deutschen Fernsehen... keins der beiden. Ehrlich nicht^^

DMAX oder ARD


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

is beides totaler mist .....

edit: Mist zu lahm.... ok aber meine antwort passt darauf auch^^


Fast-Food oder Bio-Produkte


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

fast food 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



feder oder stift


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Stift

MSN oder ICQ


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

icq

unterstrichen oder _kursiv_


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

kommt auf die situation an^^

Handbuch lesen oder einfach selbst versuchen?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

selbst versuchen, wenns net geht handbuch

wodka oder tequila


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

wodka aber nicht pur^^

richtiges Bier oder Mischbier


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mahh...zu langsam

richtiges Bier

O-Saft oder A-Saft


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

o saft

rauchen oder alkohol trinken


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Hm wenn ich Alkohol trinke rauche ich oft auch^^ aber eher Alkohol trinken

Single sein oder einen Partner haben?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

partnerschaft ist lustiger *hust*

persil oder perwoll


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> partnerschaft ist lustiger *hust*



nicht immer^^

Persil

Musik im Laden kaufen oder runterladen (legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

runterladen ist einfacher^^

giga oder buffed (jaja ich weiß das giga bald weg ist)


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

möp...zu langsam

buffed

Manga oder Komik


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Comic

deutsch oder englisch (sprache)


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

englisch

vista oder xp


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Pah Kronas ><
XP - was sonst?

Gouda oder leerdamer (käse^^)


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

leerdamer^^

fertig oder frisch


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

fertig

feiern mit oder ohne Alkohol


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mit alk

family guy oder american dad


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

family guy

sein oder nicht sein?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

weiß ich doch nicht, das ist ja die frage!

cola oder fanta


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

cola

Pommes von:
McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mc donalds!

salat von mcdonalds oder burger king?


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

ich geh da doch net hin um Salat zu essen^^

Rammstein oder Slipknot?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

slipknot

taskleiste oder taskmanager


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Taskmanager

Jetzt bald schlafen gehen oder spätestens bis 1Uhr noch wach bleiben?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

1 uhr 

schminke oder nicht


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Schminke aber nicht viel

Ist Jackass lustig oder bescheuert


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

lustig

g15 oder alditasta


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

g15

Markenkleidung oder normale


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

wenn du das geld hast ersteres

raucher oder nichtraucher


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Nichtraucher

dumm oder blöd?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

dumm

schlau oder intelligent


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

schlau

Bauchweh oder Ransenweh?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

bauchweh

kopfschmerzen oder seitenstechen


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Seitenstechen

mitsingen oder nur zuhören


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

zuhören

internet oder offline


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

internet

Counter-Strike Source oder Counter-Strike 1.6?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

1.6

wow oder rom


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

wow

hdr oder dow


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

was is dow?

wasser oder sprite


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

sprite

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

sprite

Bonbon oder Kaugummi?


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Kaugummi

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

youtube

Dk oder Pala?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

youtube

apfel oder birne?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

apfel

na jetzt auch am mitspammen shafanix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VLC oder Windows mediaplayer?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

VLC

klar spamme ich mit, ^^

MSN oder ICQ?


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

ICQ

Winamp oder Windowsplayer?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

ICQ

Linux oder Windows


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Windows/Winamp

Italiener oder Griechen? Also Restaurant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

italiener

Döner oder Pizza


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

Italien

Türkei oder Deutschland? (land)


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Pizza/Deutschland

Nacht oder Tag?


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

Deutschland / Tag


Falco Oder Freddie Mercury


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Nacht

Fanta oder Mezzomix


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Nacht ---> Nachtschwärmer

CSS oder CS 1.6?


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

CSS


Wow oder wc3?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Wc3

Drama oder Romance?


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

Drama

Falco Oder Freddie Mercury


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

Drama


CoD 4 oder CoD 5?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Falco

Rock oder HipHop?


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

Rock

Musik oder Bücher


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Falco

Zigarette oder Alcohol


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Februar 2009)

Edit: Man seid ihr schnell^^ 

Alkohol (langsam wiederholen sich die ganzen sachen hier^^)

South Park oder Simpsons


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Bücher

Mathe oder Deutsch?



Ich komm nimma mit T_T


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Deutsch

Erörterung oder Gedichtvergleich


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Erörterung

Latein oder Französisch?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Latein

Thunfisch- oder Salamipizza


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

salami

Animefilm oder Normalerfilm

langsam wirds hier durcheinander


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Thunfisch/Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vodka oder Korn?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Vodka

Cola oder Pepsi?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Cola

Rauchen oder Saufen?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Cola

Kuh oder Schwein


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

KUH!!!

DvD oder Bluray


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

DVD

Eis oder Pudding?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Pudding

Schoko - oder Vanillesoße


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Eis

Nachtschwärmer oder der Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Eis/nachtschwärmer

Digital oder Zeiger (uhr)


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Vanillesoße/Beides/ Zeiger

Klein oder Groß?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

In welchen zusammenhang? 
Ich nehm einfach groß

Zirkus oder Kino


----------



## Mishua (14. Februar 2009)

langsam wiederhohlt sich ne menge...


groß

Geld oder Gutschein (birthday)

edit: kino


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Groß

See oder Meer


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Zusammen... Körpergröße eigentlich^^

Kino

Fußball oder Handball?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Geld

Mario oder Luigi


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Fußball

Laptop oder PC


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Edit:
PC!

Bergurlaub oder Meeresurlaub


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Luigi


Peach oder Daisy?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Meeresurlaub mag aber beides

Schule oder Arbeit


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

2/4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 oder 2?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

1

Bush oder Obama


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Bush

Merkel oder Schröder?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Schröder

Funk oder Kabel (maus)


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kabelmaus


Schwarz oder Blau als Gehäusefarbe


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Kabel


Headset oder Boxen?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Wie ihr hier spammt...


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Boxen


ICQ oder MSN


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Headset

Karotte oder Möhre?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie ihr hier spammt...



mach wenigstens ne frage dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

MSN
hab ich schon gestellt übrigens
Firefox oder Opera


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

ICQ oder MSN hatte ich grad schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Karotte und Möhre sind dasselbe...

Winter oder Sommer?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

winter

x oder y


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

y

Lachen oder weinen


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Lol und meine Frage wird ignoriert oO


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Lachen

Rock oder HipHop


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Rock

Alternative oder Trance


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Rock





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

den roten

@tabuno das kommt davon das es hier grad ziemlich unübersichtlich wird

B1ubb oder B7ubb


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Keinen von beiden ><

Zam oder Heinrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

mag beides nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ralf oder Michael Schumacher?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Heinrich/Michael Schumacher

Rießenslalom oder Slalom (Skifahren)


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

Michael

Coke Zero oder normal?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

normal

Mineralwasser oder ohne Kohlensäure


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

mitsingen

gut oder boese?


----------



## Duni (14. Februar 2009)

böse 

fair oder unfair?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

gut

Krieg oder Frieden?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mitsingen
> 
> gut oder boese?



auf was war das den die antwort? xD

Friede

katholisch oder evangelisch?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

katholisch

Fisch oder Fleisch?


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2009)

scvheissse immer die falsche seite
ignore me pls


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ich mag derzeit mehr Fisch


Ferrari oder Porsche


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Porsche 


Camping oder Hotel/Ferienwohnung?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Camping ich geh aber auch gerne ins hotel ^^

und auf was antwortest du Dragon? xD

Lan-party oder Internetspiel?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Camping 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12 oder 24 Stunden Anzeige (UHR)


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

12 Stunden

Ich frag mich auch wodrauf der antwortet.
Hab auch keine Lust mehr jetzt xD

Spanisch oder Italienisch? (Sprache)


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Spanisch

x-fire oder steam-freunde


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

X-fire

TS oder Vent?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

TS

Spammen oder sinnloses posten?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

TS


Call of Duty 4 oder CoD 5


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Spammen/CoD4


Source oder 1.6?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

source 

hab ich glaub vorhin schonmal gefragt...


Maus oder Ratte?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Maus

Achso


Katze oder Hund?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Hund

1000Gigabyte oder 1Terabyte


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

1 Terabyte

Sony oder Nintendo


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nintendo

Konsole oder PC?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Nintend  <3 N64/PC

Playstation oder Xbox`?


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

@ kuh: Xbox
@ Shefanix: Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



casual oder hardcore?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

casual

ByeBye oder bb


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

bb

gut oder böse?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> bb
> 
> gut oder böse?



böse


gelbe oder rote äpfel?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

rote Äpfel

FF oder Opera?

Nicht so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

gut
hatten wir grad schonmal

Gott oder Teufel


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Teufel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Death metal oder thrash metal?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Gibts beides nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /Beides gut

Holz oder Steinhaus?


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Steinhaus

Cola Zero oder Cola Light


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Light

Manga oder normales Buch?


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Manga!!

wlan oder lan?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Light
> 
> Manga oder normales Buch?



manga!

gamestar oder pcgames?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

LAN/PC-Games

Romance oder Horror?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Horror

Silent Hill oder Resi Evil?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Beides Genial.

PSP oder Nintendo DS?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beides Genial.
> 
> PSP oder Nintendo DS?



DS

schwarz oder weis? (kp ob das schon kam ist mir auch egal^^)


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Nintendo Ds
Edit: schwarz

Simpsons oder American Dad (Family Guy)?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Schwarz

Edit: Simpsons


Erdbeer oder Schokomilch?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schwarz
> 
> Edit: Simpsons
> 
> ...



erdbeer

marmelade oder erdnussbutter?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Marmelade

Wc3 RoC oder TFT?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

TFT sind die Einheiten billiger^^

ATI ider nVidia


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

nVidia

AMD oder Intel?


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Intel

Ordnung oder Unordnung?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ordnung, auch wenn ich kein Warhammer zocke

torrents oder rapidshare etc?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Beides

Probleme machen oder lösen?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Beides
> 
> Probleme machen oder lösen?



machen^^

halbvoll oder halbleer?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

halbvoll

optimist oder pessimist?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> halbvoll
> 
> optimist oder pessimist?



optimist

streichhölzer oder feuerzeug


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

hmm.. streichhölzer sind toll^^

Gürtel oder ohne?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> hmm.. streichhölzer sind toll^^
> 
> Gürtel oder ohne?



find ich auch^^

mit gürtel

stilles wasser oder sprudel?


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

gürtel/sprudel

Schlafen oder noch nicht schlafen


----------



## Tade (14. Februar 2009)

Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (morgen Frühdienst)

Kirsche oder Erdbeere?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kirche

wodka oder jägermeister


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ordnung, auch wenn ich kein Warhammer zocke


Ich meinte auch nicht Warhammer. Ich meinte z.B. dein Zimmer.

Erdbeere/Wodka

Anime oder Manga? (bzw. Filme oder Bücher?)


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Anime - Kommt man leichter ran

Sony Ericsson oder Nokia


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Anime

Internetbestellung oder Fachhandel?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht Warhammer. Ich meinte z.B. dein Zimmer.
> 
> Erdbeere/Wodka
> 
> Anime oder Manga? (bzw. Filme oder Bücher?)



anime/filme

alkohol oder marihuana?


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2009)

Alkohol
@Shefanix: Fachhandel

Protodrache oder Netherdrache?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

beides xD

Natur oder Künstlich


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Natur

Zukunft oder Mittelalter?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Natur
> 
> Zukunft oder Mittelalter?



mittelalter

echtzeit oder rundenstrategie?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Gegenwart xD

Magie oder Muskelkraft


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mittelalter
> 
> echtzeit oder rundenstrategie?


Echtzeit

Katana/Nagamaki oder Flamberg?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Katana!

Shotgun oder Sniper Rifle


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Katana

draussen oder drinnen?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

in bezug auf was?

zum saufen lieber drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stadt oder dorf


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2009)

Sniper 

Palmen oder Eichen?

Und: Stadt  (auch wenn ich in nem Dorf wohn : / ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Palmen


Mann oder Frau?


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin ein Mann und mag Frauen. (Weiss nicht wie du es meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

spammen oder sinvolle Beiträge?


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Mann..Lebenspartner Frau xD

Strategie oder Hack'n Slay


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2009)

Strategie ( grade wieder Company of Heroes installiert ;D )

Sekt oder Selters?


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

beides nicht

Gork oder Mork?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

Gork (auch wenn ich bei beidem keine Ahnung hab, was das ist)

Fertig-PC oder Eigenbau?


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

Eigenbau

Online Games oder Singleplayer?


----------



## mookuh (15. Februar 2009)

Online Game

Festnetz oder Handy?


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2009)

Handy

Youtube oder Myvideo?


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2009)

youtube

Fernseh oder Computer spielen?


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

computer

schallplatte oder cd?


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2009)

cd

cd's im laden kaufen oder runterladen?


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

kaufen, auch wenn ich keine kaufe weil ich genug musik habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Paraniod" oder "Dreamer"?


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist beides der gleiche Link, daher Paranoid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knoppix oder Dreamlinux? (beides CD-Boot-OS)


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

ach kacke... ncohmal fals es wer nciht kenne sollte: Dreamer - Ozzy Osbourne

mmh knoppix^^

The elder scrolls III Morrowind oder Gothic II?


----------



## Polarhocker (15. Februar 2009)

Gothic II

Trank oder Brot?


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

Trank


Boxen oder Headset?


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2009)

Headset

Was mich auf 

Wireless oder Kabel? (bezogen auf Headsets) bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. Februar 2009)

Kabel


Mensch oder Tier?

PS: uuiii 28 seiten in 1 woche
/vote for best Forenspiel Thread


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2009)

Tier


Grießbrei mit Senf/Ketchup oder Pommes mit Zucker und Essig


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

pommes mit zucker, außerdem isst man grießbrei mit marmelade^^

bernhard oder bianca?


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2009)

bernhard schön tollpatschig

geduld oder ungeduld


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

ungeduld


ordnung oder chaos?


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

geordnetes chaos^^

sportlich oder unsportlich


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

je nachdem ob andere oder ich
ich unsportlich ander sollen sportlich sein

die bezeichnung
Rebell oder individualist


----------



## Dracun (16. Februar 2009)

Rebell^^


IE oder FF


----------



## Qonix (16. Februar 2009)

IE

arm oder reich?


----------



## Asoriel (16. Februar 2009)

IE? Niemals, FF an die Macht! (IE ist im Chip-Test kläglich durchgefallen als schlechtester Browser)

reich =>spenden

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

Sommer

Gesicht oder Gsicht


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2009)

Gesicht
Die deutsche Sprache is schon genug verhunzt.

Mathe oder Deutsch?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

mathe


fanta oder almdudler?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

almdudler

pommes oder pizza?


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

Pommes

salziges Popcorn oder süßes?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

salziges



bio oder nicht?


----------



## Polarhocker (16. Februar 2009)

bio


Familientag oder Fußballspiel?


----------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

fussballspiel (wobei welche familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

freundin oder wow (entäuscht mich nid xD)


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeit oder Urlaub?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

hrrhrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



urlaub .. was ist arbeit?

putzen oder forum spammen?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

forum spammen

rl oder pc?


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

rl

party machen oder schlafen gehn


----------



## Grüner Schami (16. Februar 2009)

Schlafe gehen

Undead oder Zwerg?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

undead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausschlafen oder früh aufstehen


----------



## Tabuno (16. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtige antwort^^
früh aufstehen
XP oder Vista?


----------



## bluedragon91 (16. Februar 2009)

xp

vista is dreck^^

sommer oder winter


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Herbst

0 oder 1


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin ne 1 ich bin doch keine 0



illidan: held oder boesewicht?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

lowbob der sich von 25gimps killen lässt ..
pösewicht

b1ubb cooler typ oder netter kerl *g*


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

netter Kerl eher 

Füller oder Kugelschreiber?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (16. Februar 2009)

Füller

Fix Antwort oder Antworten


----------



## Lisutari (16. Februar 2009)

Antworten^^

Smielys von Buffed oder von ner anderen Seite?


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (16. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


AM pc WAR zocken  oder  Family Guy gucken


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

keins von beiden wow



n anime oder simpsons-avatar?


----------



## Plato0n (16. Februar 2009)

simpsons

froop oder mixxer?


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2009)

mixxer

hello kitty oder garfield?


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

Garfild

Erwachsenwerden oder für immer Jung ?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

schwer schwer...von beidem ein bischen aber eher erwachsenwerden.

Licht an oder Licht aus?


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

licht aus


Nudeln oder Schnitzel


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

Schnitzel

Photoshop oder Coreldraw?


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

Die Frage kann ned ernst gemeint sein 

PHOTOSHOP GANZ KLAR !!!!!!!!
Es gibt für einen Grafiker nichts besser als Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Notebook oder PC


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

PC

Internet Explorer oder Mozilla bzw. anderer Browser?


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

Chrome ;D

Prof oder Home?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

Prof (bzw. Win7 beta)

Windows oder OS X?


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (17. Februar 2009)

windows


raiden oder questen


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

windos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann man wenigstens was umstellen .. tse


edit meint : olla ziwschenposter .. raiden .. 

aspirin oder Kaliumcyanid?


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Februar 2009)

Kommt drauf an für wen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aspirin

Benzin oder Diesel?


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2009)

Diesel

zeichentrick oder anime


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2009)

anime

buffed oder google?


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (17. Februar 2009)

buffed^^

WAR oder ausbildung??


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Ausbildung

Schule oder Beruf?


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

Schule

Meer-Strand oder Wander Berge?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

beides


lebensfroh oder hochintelligent?


----------



## bluedragon91 (17. Februar 2009)

lebensfroh


gangster oder weichei?


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

keines von beidem.

Metaler oder weicheigangster? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Gangster, die keine Weicheier sind

lange oder kurze Haare?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (17. Februar 2009)

lange

und wo wir grad dabei warn

headbang oder jumpstyle^^


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2009)

Headbang!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

12 oder 6 Saiten? (Gitarre)


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

6 (e-gitarre )


Wodka oder O-Saft?


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. Februar 2009)

Wodka

Antworten oder Fix Antwort?


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Februar 2009)

Fix Antwort

Cherry- oder Vanilla-Coke?


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2009)

Beides furchbar... aber Cherry ist das geringere Übel. Wo wir beim Thema sind:

Pepsi oder CocaCola?


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

Coca Cola 


McDonald's oder Hausküche?


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Hauskücke
edit: nächste Frage vergessen.

also hier:
Stuhl mit Armlehne oder ohne?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

mit

2.1 oder 5.1 Soundsystem?


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2009)

wenn dann richtig 5.1


OCC(Orange County Chopper) oder Loius


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. Februar 2009)

OCC

Peace oder WAR?


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Peace

MMO oder shooter?


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

MMO

online oder offline? (egal in welchem Zusammenhang)


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

online
reich oder gute freunde


----------



## Hinack (17. Februar 2009)

gute freunde

Kekse oder Gummibärchen ?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

giev kekse plzzzzsz
epixe oder gold


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

epixe

Skill > Equip oder Equip > Skill


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. Februar 2009)

Equip > Skill

20:20 Uhr oder 21:21 Uhr ??


----------



## Asoriel (17. Februar 2009)

21:21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute, morgen oder gestern? (so, jetzt muss man das Spiel in X, Y oder Z-Spiel umbenennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

20:20

sechs oder 6?

Edith: Gestern

sieben nach neun oder 21:07 Uhr?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

21:07 schneller zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




heros of mnm 3 oder age of empires 2


----------



## $n4re (17. Februar 2009)

Age of empires 2 

Sauna oder Sonne (-nbrand) ?


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

mag lieber die richtige Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duschen oder baden?^^ (falls richtig viel Zeit da is)


----------



## Klunker (17. Februar 2009)

dann baden *g* 

Tifa oder Aeris ?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Vorweg: Ich kenn weder noch. Nachdem ich mich bei google schlau gemacht hab entscheide ich mich für Tifa. Woher kennt man die eigentlich? (btw: Ich mag so Manga/Anime/Comic wie das alles heißt nicht)

blau oder grün?


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

grün

Mittelalter oder Si-Fi Zukunft?


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Zukunft

groß oder klein?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

edit: mist, da war jemand schneller.

klein

Stephen King oder Ken Follet?


----------



## EspCap (18. Februar 2009)

Ken Follet

Unbuntu oder SuSe ?


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. Februar 2009)

Ubuntu (weils wir in der Schule auch benutzen)

Apfel oder Birne?


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Jetzt grad lieber ne Birne!

Mütze oder Cappy?


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Mütze

Döner oder Yufca?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

Döner. (was ist "Yufca"???)


Herr xy oder Mr xy ?


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. Februar 2009)

Mr xy


Ich oder du?


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Du

Brasilien oder Grönland?


----------



## Tabuno (18. Februar 2009)

Brasilien
Tabuno oder Tabu?


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Tabu

langweilig oder stressig?


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Beides


Rennen oder laufen


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Rennen

Mailand oder Bremen?


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

AC MAILAND!

Omg oder Omfg


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Omfg,
wegen deiner Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ohne Shevchenko und Kaká find ich den AC uninteressant.´

Ärzte oder Hosen?


----------



## Othnaku (18. Februar 2009)

ärzte. auch wenn die hosen extrem geil sind, mit belafarinrod im ohr hab ich schon mehr geile situationen erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



karneval oder flucht?


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Flucht!
Karneval, oh' Gott.

Deutsch oder englisch?


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

Englisch hehe

Schinken oder Gemüse Salat?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

Gemüse/salat

englisch oder französisch?


----------



## $n4re (18. Februar 2009)

Englisch!!! Auf keinen fall Französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10€ oder 10.000 ct ?


----------



## Othnaku (18. Februar 2009)

ich nehm die münzen.

halb voll oder halb leer?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

halb voll, ich bin optimist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonne, Strand und Meer oder Schnee und Berge?


----------



## EspCap (18. Februar 2009)

Sonne, Strand und Meer!
Französisch oder Spanisch?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Februar 2009)

oha...am liebsten Deutsch, aber bei deiner Auswahl Französisch, weil ich da wenigstens noch minimal was zusammenbekomm.

Windows Media Player oder iTunes?


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

Media Player, Itunes müffelt, habs auch nur wegen meinem Ipod

Krieger oder Magier?


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2009)

Krieger (Platte + Fetten Dmg)


Firefox oder Internet Explorer


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Februar 2009)

dämliche frage Firefox natürlich

Pepsi oder Coca Cola?


----------



## Soramac (18. Februar 2009)

Der war gut ..


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

CocaCola.

CaseMod selbst machen oder fertiges "Modding"-Gehäuse?


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2009)

selba machen

anime oder ecchi?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

ecchi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lange schlafen oder frueh aufstehen?


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Februar 2009)

sehr lange schlafen

Fahrrad oder Auto?


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

o.0 Auto ganz klar ...

Kaffee oder Grüner Tee ?


----------



## Klunker (19. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich kenn weder noch. Nachdem ich mich bei google schlau gemacht hab entscheide ich mich für Tifa. Woher kennt man die eigentlich? (btw: Ich mag so Manga/Anime/Comic wie das alles heißt nicht)
> 
> blau oder grün?



Stammen bewide aus dem Spiel Final Fantasy VII, hier könnte man sagen, dass sie eigentlich + und - darstellen, da sie sich in ihren characktereigenschaften schon unterscheiden =)


Grüner Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kino oder DvD


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

ah, danke für die Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kino

Kugelschreiber oder Bleistift?


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

Hmm eig. Füller 
aber wenn ich nur die beiden hab ... Kuli

Tacker oder Büroklammer ...?


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

TAcker...denn wie man schon im Film Hot Shots richtig erkannte "Hebe niemals ab vom Acker, ohne deinen Tacker" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kölsch o. Altbier


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Februar 2009)

Altbier, 
Kölsch bäh.

Pils oder Weizen?


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn dann Weizen (und wüürrg wer Altbier als ier bezeichnet...schauder^^)

So seid ihr nu 
Jecken oder Keine Jecken


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2009)

KEINE Jecken. Karneval = Crap
Becks oder Oxx ?


----------



## Endzeitchaos (19. Februar 2009)

Becks

Atombombe oder Kometeinschlag ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2009)

igitt Oxx  ;D

Kometeneinschlag

Maschinist oder Eisenbrecher?


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. Februar 2009)

Maschinist

Rock am Ring oder Wacken??


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

Wacken, wenns auch überhyped ist

Umnieten, oder Austribbeln?


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

Umnieten.. immer drauf da

Sekt oder Selters


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2009)

Sekt

Abend mit Freundin/Freund verbringen oder mit WoW?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2009)

mit freundEN


gruener oder schwarzer tee


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

grüner, aber lieber Früchtetee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konsole oder PC zum zocken?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Februar 2009)

PC natürlich !!

Alyx oder Barney 

lg


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

Alyx (Ich nehm mal an aus HL²? Hab heut wieder damit angefangen, bin aber erst am Ende von Ravenholm)

Energiesparlampe oder Glühbirne?


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Hm... Glühbirne 

Midi oder Minitower?


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

Minitower ( kp was des is O,o)

Brille oder Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## Qonix (20. Februar 2009)

beides

DVD oder Blu-ray


----------



## mookuh (20. Februar 2009)

DVD

Pringels oder noname (chips)


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Februar 2009)

Pringles

Sneakers oder feine Lederschuhe


----------



## Goebi (20. Februar 2009)

Sneakers

Homer oder Bart


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

bart
eat my shirts!

n00b oder b00n


----------



## $n4re (20. Februar 2009)

n00b xDD

Montag oder Freitag?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

Freitag, was für eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC spielen oder Fernseh/DVD schauen?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

PC spielen

rund oder eckig?^^


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

rund 

Banane oder Kiwi?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Kiwi

süß oder sauer?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

süß

Apple oder Microsoft?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Microsoft

Schinken oder Käse?


----------



## Asoriel (20. Februar 2009)

schinken

Kaffee oder Kakao?


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Februar 2009)

Kaffee

Schnaps oder Wein?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Nix von beiden. 

Herbst oder dann doch richtiger Winter mit Schnee und Eis?


----------



## Sallix (20. Februar 2009)

Winter

Firefox oder Opera?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

firefox



hdf oder stufu


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Stfu (ich denk mal das soll es heissen)

Hotkeynutzer oder Klicker?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Hotkeynutzer

Kaffe und Kuchen oder Tee und Kekse?^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

kaffee und kuchen
oder doch 
Tee und Kekse?
beides ist sooo lecker
Jaeger oder Sammler


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Februar 2009)

Jäger,
bin kein Vegetarier :f

Vegetarier oder Veganer?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

wenn dann Vegetarier...

Wasser oder Saft?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

wasser

tee mit zucker oder ohne


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

tee mit "etwas" zucker !

Chemie oder Biologie


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

chemie 
*Knall bum Peng!*


Etwas in die Luft Jagen oder Etwas Verbrennen


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Natürlich das BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM(Headshot)

Nerd oder Geek

lg


----------



## Megamage (20. Februar 2009)

Nerd 

Musik Video oder Mp3?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Mp3 !

Linkin Park oder Bushido 

Ich machs euch heut aber wieder einfach ^^

lg


----------



## Deadmaan (20. Februar 2009)

Bushido

Space Marines oder Chaos


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

Chaos

konsole oder pc?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

PC ! yay

Xbox 360 oder PS3


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

ps3


doller oder euro?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2009)

euro
mit doller kann ich mir nichts kaufen


rechtschreib oder amoryflames


----------



## Hirsi325 (20. Februar 2009)

Rächtschraipflames

F.U.N oder fun?


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

fun


wow oder hdro?


----------



## Megamage (20. Februar 2009)

WOW!!! (Dumme Frage)

60 oder 80?


----------



## Soramac (20. Februar 2009)

60


Krieger oder Priester


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

krieger

hexer oder mage


----------



## EspCap (20. Februar 2009)

Weder noch, aber im Duell dann doch lieber n Priester als Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sat1 oder RTL ?


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

RTL

Fußball oder Handball?


----------



## Megamage (20. Februar 2009)

Handball

Schach oder Kartenspiel?


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

schach

bestellen oder selbst kochen


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Bestellen

Xy oder Desoxyribonukleinsäure?


----------



## Megamage (20. Februar 2009)

Desokserybonukleinsäure...wenn du damit Derebunukleinsäure (DNS) meinst

Machinima oder Bosskampf/PvP? (Als Film verpackt)


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> wenn du damit Derebunukleinsäure meinst


Nein,ich meine Desoxyribonukleinsäure


----------



## Megamage (20. Februar 2009)

Wat is des? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2009)

Das trägt die DNA in sich, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...  Lange her ... ^^
Deswegen war die andere Möglichkeit wohl auch  XY, Chromosomen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Kommt da jetzt noch was?


----------



## Soramac (21. Februar 2009)

Stormscale (EN) Server oder Destromath (DE) Server


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2009)

Stormscale :>

Drache oder Drachkin?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Drache

riesen oder elementare


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2009)

Elementare

Murlocs oder Orakel? (Orakel = Diese Möchtegernmurlocs aus dem Scholazarbecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

orakel(murlocs sind viel nerviger)

geißel oder die brennende ligion


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. Februar 2009)

brennende legion

Rache oder Vergebung?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

Rache ist suess 
Vergebung ist die schlimmste Rache
Also lieber Vergebung

Simpsons oder Southpark?


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. Februar 2009)

Southpark

Sonic der Igel(der englische name ist mir entfallen)oder Super Mario


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2009)

sonic



Ninja turtels oder Transformers


----------



## Tade (21. Februar 2009)

Ninja Turtels <3

Gummibärenbande oder Glücksbärchis?


----------



## Tyalra (21. Februar 2009)

glücksbärchis ^^  löwenherz 4tw xD

Marsupilami oder Chip&Chap


----------



## Soramac (21. Februar 2009)

Chip&Chap


T-Online oder 1&1


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

T-Online, 
begründung, 1&1 hat es ein halbes Jahr nicht hinbekommen das Internet bei uns bereitzustellen, da muss ich halt leider Telecom verwenden, was wie ich finde ich auch eine gute überleitung ist für..

Pest oder Cholera?


----------



## pilic (21. Februar 2009)

Pest



Fisch oder Fleisch?


----------



## Pàscal1 (22. Februar 2009)

pilic schrieb:


> Fisch oder Fleisch?


Fisch

MMORPG oder Ego-Shooter?


----------



## Succubie (22. Februar 2009)

MMORPG ^^


und nun:

He-Man oder She-Ra?


----------



## pilic (22. Februar 2009)

Succubie schrieb:


> He-Man oder She-Ra?




He-Man




Lala oder Po?


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Februar 2009)

(Frauen) Po


Bring me the Horizon oder The Black Dahlia Murder?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Bring me the Horizon

EC-Karte oder Bar?


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2009)

EC-Karte

Visa oder MasterCard ?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

MasterCard

Logitech oder Razer-Mäuse?


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2009)

Bei der Maus bleib ich ausnahmsweise bei Razer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> onic der Igel(der englische name ist mir entfallen)


Sonic the Hedgehog nennt er sich auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G15 oder G19 ?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

G15. Nicht nur, weil ich gerade darauf schreibe, sondern auch, weil ich die G19 überladen finde...

G5(refresh) oder G9(x)?


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2009)

G5, die G9 hat ne komische Form finde ich... 
Zur G19 - wenn die nicht 200 Euro kosten würde, würde ich die sofort kaufen. Aber das ist dann doch "etwas" happig nur für ne Tastatur... 
Edit: Wird ja langsam billiger seh ich, 130 Euro.. Naja, solang die G15 noch funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassins Creed oder Prince of Persia (TTT) ?


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Assasins Creed

Intel oder AMD?


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Februar 2009)

Intel

Kaufen oder downloaden??


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

kaufen.

Spiel in Internet kaufen und downloaden oder im Laden mit Packung kaufen?


----------



## Mini Vaati (22. Februar 2009)

Kaufen mit packung

cd oder radio


----------



## Asoriel (22. Februar 2009)

Radio, da ist mehr Abwechslung drin.

GTA IV oder SA?


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Februar 2009)

GTA IV

Metal oder Hip Hop

<---- METAL


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2009)

Metal !
Athene oder Furious ?


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Athene, da ich Furious nicht kenne.

Dope oder Disturbed?


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2009)

Disturbed
(Furious ist auch einer aus der Athene-Crew)

Alienware oder Dell?


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Dell, so billig wie die Vostroserie gibt es kaum PCs.

Fasnacht oder Karneval?


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Karneval ...

Kölle oder Düsseldorf ?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

Kölle. 

PC-Shop oder Onlineversand?


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

hmmm... onlineversand

selber kochen oder sich bekochen lassen?


----------



## Anduris (24. Februar 2009)

sich bekochen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Salzkartoffeln oder Kartoffelbrei?


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Salzkartoffeln

First oder Third Person?


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Februar 2009)

First Person

Dark Projekt oder Unreal


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

Fixer Shooter: Unreal

Surreal oder unrealistisch?


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

unrealistisch.

Desktop oder Notebook?


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

notebook <3^^

icq oder msn (sry falls es schon gab)


----------



## Asoriel (24. Februar 2009)

ICQ.

E-Mail oder SMS?


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

E-Mail

Regen oder Hagel?


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Februar 2009)

Regen

Schnellboot oder Achterbahn?


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2009)

Achterbahn

Was mich auf:
Loopings oder Freier Fall ?
bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (24. Februar 2009)

Freier Fall


Annanas oder Tannenzapfen?


----------



## Succubie (24. Februar 2009)

tannenzapfen. annanas kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden


Cookie oder Keks?


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Keks. Cookies gibts genug im Internet ^^

Web 2.0 oder WoW?


----------



## $n4re (25. Februar 2009)

Wow^^

Trojaner oder Spartaner


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Spartaner.
Definitiv.

Allwissender oder Besserwisser?


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2009)

Allwissender
und somit ein Besserwisser :-)

Megan Fox oder Kristen Stewart


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Megan Fox (warum auch immer)

Thüringer oder Bockwurst?
(Hier gehts um mein Mittagessen!) ^^


----------



## Gfiti (25. Februar 2009)

Bockwurst!

Sauce oder Soße?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (25. Februar 2009)

Soße

Brust oder Keule


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Keule. Schmeckt einfach besser ^^

Rindenmulch oder Blumenerde?


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. Februar 2009)

Rindenmulch

Oktal oder Hexadezimal?


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

Hexadezimal!!!!!!


"Binär" oder "Bier her"?


----------



## saibot1207 (25. Februar 2009)

Binär

^^

rechts oder links


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

links
(ich sitze so, dass rechts von mir die Türe ist und links von mir das Fenster. Momentan scheint die Sonne, daher links ^^)

oben oder unten?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (25. Februar 2009)

oben


war oder wow


----------



## d2wap (25. Februar 2009)

wow

Alpha oder Omega?


----------



## Soldier206 (25. Februar 2009)

alpha

Hustensaft oder Nasenspray


----------



## Scub4 (25. Februar 2009)

Hustensaft (schmeckt um einiges besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Fix oder Foxi?


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. Februar 2009)

Foxi


Laptop oder Standpc?


----------



## Soldier206 (25. Februar 2009)

Standpc


Hunde oder Katzen


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)

Hunde

Schnurlos telefon oder schnur Telefon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Februar 2009)

Schnurlos

Slipknot oder KoRn


----------



## Skyliner23 (25. Februar 2009)

Slipknot

Ist das Glas halbvoll oder halbleer ?


----------



## Succubie (26. Februar 2009)

es ist halbvoll, wenn vorher keiner dran genuckelt hat



Arm dran oder Bein ab?


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

Bein. Beinprothesen sind weiterentwickelter als Armprothesen.

Großer Zeh oder kleiner Zeh?


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

kleiner zeh.. mit dem goßen kann man so schlecht popeln xDxDxD

ICQ oder MSN


----------



## d2wap (26. Februar 2009)

ICQ

IPv4 oder IPv6?


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich ned weiß was des sein soll: IPv6

Pizza oder Pasta?


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

IPv4/IPv6 sind Netzwerkstandarts für die Kommunikation der Netzwerkteilnehmer. IPv6 ist dabei das neuste, IPv4 dagegen quasi Standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pasta

Action- oder Horrorfilm?


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich Actionfilm, ausser ich geh mit nem hübschen Mädel ins Kino, dann Horrorfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krank im Bett daheim oder krank in den Ferien?


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

ganz klar krank im Bett daheim. Ich hatte einmal im Türkei-Urlaub eine Platzwunde am Kinn welche mit 4 Stichen genäht werden musste und ich durfte 1 Woche nicht ins Wasser...das ist Mist.

Gut restauriertes, altes Moped oder neumodischer Roller mit viel Plastik?


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

darf ich auch weder noch sagen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nicht, dann das restaurierte moped ding ^^

red bull oder flying horse ?


----------



## d2wap (27. Februar 2009)

RED BULL! was für ne frage

Taurin oder Koffein


----------



## Anduris (27. Februar 2009)

Taurin

Lolli oder Lutscher?


----------



## Hinack (27. Februar 2009)

Lolli

True Metal oder Nu Metal?


----------



## Hirsi325 (27. Februar 2009)

Trve Metal 

34 oder 43?


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

43

plattdütsch oder bayrisch


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

plattdütsch 

blond oder bruenett


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

hrhr - blond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahrrad oder laufen?


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

laufen (bei mir giebts nur berge)

schwarz oder weiß


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

schwarz

blau oder grün? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

grün

sommer oder winter?


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

sommer

frühling oder herbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2009)

Frühling

Sony Vaio oder Acer Aspire?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Februar 2009)

Sony Vaio


süden oder norden?


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

norden

chips oder flips


----------



## nitroom (28. Februar 2009)

chips!

Club oder Strand?


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Februar 2009)

Strand

Party machen oder chillen?


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. Februar 2009)

Chillen

Blackout oder Geistige Inkompetenz?


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Blackout

Smile oder Smiley? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

Smiley (heißt das nicht Smilie?)

Taure oder Nachtelf


----------



## Monddrachin (28. Februar 2009)

Tauren (spiel ja auch einen)

Tee oder Kakao?


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Kakao

WindowsMediaPlayer oder VLC?


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

VLC

Milch oder Kaba


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Kaba! (Caotina, bester Kaba den es gibt!)

Kaugummi oder Bonbon?


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Kaugummi

Internetexplorer, Firefox oder Opera?


----------



## Neradox (28. Februar 2009)

Internetexplorer

Pepsi oder Coca-Cola?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Coca-Cola
BC oder WotLK (addonmäßig classic zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soldier206 (1. März 2009)

BC

Youtube.com oder myvideo.de


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2009)

Youtube

Kaltlichtkathode oder LED ?


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. März 2009)

LED

Handy oder Festnetztelefon?


----------



## Anduris (1. März 2009)

Festnetztelefon

Ritter oder Wikinger?


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Ritter

Migros oder Coop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. März 2009)

Coop

Orange oder Blau?


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

blau


eragon buch oder film


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

weder noch, aber wenn dann Buch. Ich hab zwar weder Buch gelesen noch den Film gesehen, aber vom Film viel schlechtes gehört, daher Buch.

RedBull oder Rockstar?


----------



## dragon1 (1. März 2009)

cola.
ihhh energie drinks


hoerbuch oder buch


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

Buch, ganz klar. (Gibts Rockstar auch als Cola?)

Action-Rennspiel (FlatOut, Trackmania) oder Simulation (Racedriver, GTR)?


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

Action Rennspiel

adidas oder Nike?


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

Adidas.

Nordic-Walking oder joggen?


----------



## mookuh (2. März 2009)

joggen

Fernseher oder Computer?


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2009)

Computer

Dr. House oder CSI:Miami ?


----------



## Anduris (2. März 2009)

CSI:Miami

Max oder Moritz?


----------



## Veleron345 (2. März 2009)

Max 

Hinten oder Vorne?


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

vorne


Festnetztelefon: Schnurgebunden oder Kabellos?


----------



## Hirsi325 (2. März 2009)

Schnurgebunden

Frets on Fire oder Guitar Hero?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2009)

Guitar Hero <3

Metallica oder Madonna?


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2009)

Metallica

lol oder rofl


----------



## d2wap (3. März 2009)

lol

Gustav oder Heinrich?


----------



## Anduris (3. März 2009)

Heinrich

Schinken oder Salami?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Salami

Fernsehn oder PC


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2009)

PC

Counter-Strike 1.6    oder    Counter-Strike Source


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

1.6 ganz klar

Buffed oder Giga


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

Buffed

Ketchup oder Senf?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

Senf
Brille oder Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

(kommt auf die Brille an) aber Brille kann auch sexy sein also brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apfel oder Birne


----------



## d2wap (4. März 2009)

Apfel.

Promovieren oder urinieren?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Promovieren

Ikea oder Mömax


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

Ikea

Niederlande oder Holland?


----------



## Soldier206 (4. März 2009)

Holland

Bier: richtiges oder gemixtes


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

gemixtes^^

dicht sein oder besoffen sein?


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

dicht sein (besoffen = ko**en)



cocktail oder alko pop


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Cocktail

Gummibärchen oder Apfelringe?


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

Gummibärchen.

Cola oder Fanta?


----------



## Soldier206 (5. März 2009)

Cola

Schule oder Ausbildung/Arbeit


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

Arbeit (wegen Geld) Schule (weil bequemer)

Sein oder nicht sein?


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

ich sag einfach mal *sein*

Spezi oder Colamix?


----------



## d2wap (5. März 2009)

Spezi. Keine Diskussion.

Rabatt oder Discount?


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

rabatt 



kätschup oda maajio?


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

kätschub

D oder B?


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

doppel d xD


mittendurch oder aussenrum?


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Veleron345 schrieb:


> doppel d xD


schon!! xD
mittendurch

M&M's oder Smarties?


----------



## Veleron345 (5. März 2009)

MM mit erdnüssen !


Süßes oder Saures?


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Süßes 

Pringels oder Chio Chips?


----------



## Nimmue (6. März 2009)

Pringels

Strandurlaub oder Städtereise?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. März 2009)

Strandurlaub !!!! 

Gimp oder Photo Shop


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

PhotoShop ....
ist einfach handlicher udn teurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ASPX oder PHP?


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

PHP  


XP oder Vista?


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

XP


"Vogelhochzeit" oder "Alle Vöglein sind schon da"?


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

tontauben schiessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Heimat oder Zuhause


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Zuhause




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Das Fünfte Element sagt es auch schon: GRÜÜÜÜÜÜN!


Wald oder Baum?


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2009)

Baum

El oh el oder lol ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. März 2009)

lol

Ski oder Snowboard?


----------



## d2wap (6. März 2009)

Snowboard.
Bin erst letztes Jahr umgestiegen.... und bereue es nicht ^^


Herzrythmusstörungen oder Beipass-Legung?


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

Herzrhytmusstörung  BEAT IT   itzitz itztitzt itz itz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Horde oder Allianz?


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

Horde 


picko oder bello?


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (6. März 2009)

bello


pen&paper oder Tabletop?


----------



## m1chel (6. März 2009)

Bello

Alpen im winter oder Spanien im Sommer/herbst


----------



## Veleron345 (6. März 2009)

spanien im sommer + tabletop


videocassette oder dvd?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

dvd

rote oder gelbe gummibärschen?


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

rote

ich oder du?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

ich natürlich

Französisch oder italienisch

lg


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

italienisch 


pizza oder pasta


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

Pasta

gebackener Käse oder geschmolzener?


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Hm.. wenn man Käse bäckt ist er doch auch geschmolzen? Na gut, ich nehm den gebackenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Salami oder Schinken?


----------



## Veleron345 (7. März 2009)

Salami  

Sonne oder mond


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

mond


Schurke
Imba oder Up


----------



## Skatero (7. März 2009)

gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bargeld oder Kreditkarte?


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

bargeld


Rock oder alternative ?


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher was man genau als Alternative definiert, daher nehm ich mal Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siebtens oder Siebentens?


----------



## brunschi (7. März 2009)

Siebentens..

Ich oder Du?


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

wir 


warm oder kalt


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

je nachdem was.


drachen oder elfen?


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durstig oder Hungrig?


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

hungrig   


alpha oder Omega


----------



## mookuh (8. März 2009)

&#8486; Omega

Windows oder Linux?


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Beides, im Moment aber Windows

OS X Leopard oder OS X Tiger ?


----------



## Illuminatos (8. März 2009)

OS X Leopard, weil ich keines der beiden kenne^^

Ente süß-sauer oder Hühnchen knusprig gebacken?


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2009)

Lieber knusprig, ansonsten bin ich aber eher ein Süß-sauer Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Appstore oder Android Market?


----------



## Veleron345 (8. März 2009)

appstore

hdtv oder mattscheibe :>


----------



## mookuh (8. März 2009)

hdtv

maus oder tastatur?


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. März 2009)

Maus

Razer Lachesis oder Logitech G9? (mittlerweile beide nicht mehr die neusten, aber meine Favorites^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. März 2009)

ka kann man das zeug essen???

Met oder Bier


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

Bier  


Guter Bass oder gute Musik ?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

gute Musik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Minni oder Maxi


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Minni 

Maus oder Ratte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Ratte

Regen oder SOnne


----------



## d2wap (9. März 2009)

sonne

Sellantwort oder Normal Antwort


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Schnellantwort

Arbeiten oder Harz4


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

arbeiten


Ferien oder urlaub??


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

Urlaub -.-

Microsoft Office oder Open Office


----------



## Veleron345 (9. März 2009)

Microsoft Office



Paint oder Buntstifte?


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

paint

Mozilla Firefox oder Internet Explorer?


----------



## Soldier206 (9. März 2009)

ganz klar: Mozilla Firefox 

Coca Cola oder Pepsi


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

coca cola

ice tea oder fanta


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2009)

Fanta

Metal oder HipHop?


----------



## Soldier206 (9. März 2009)

METAL!!!

Urlaub im Ausland oder in Deutschland


----------



## xXElfaronXx (9. März 2009)

Ausland

Simpsons oder Fußball gucken?


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

Die Simpsooonss......^^
Sport oder Mord? xD (weil's sich so schön reimt^^)


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

mord krimis sind lustich

Hdr oder Harry Potter?


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

HERR DER RINGE!

Natur oder Technik?


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Technik

Senf oder Senft? xD


----------



## d2wap (10. März 2009)

Senf

Pommes Rot oder Weiß?


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

am besten gemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guitar Hero oder Rockband?


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. März 2009)

GUITAR HERO!

Far Cry2 oder Crysis


----------



## quik'Silver (10. März 2009)

Crysis. 

1 oder 2 ?


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

1.

generell oder eigentlich?


----------



## Veleron345 (11. März 2009)

generell



Watchmen oder Teletubbies


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Watchmen, weiß zwar grad nicht was das sein, soll, aber Teletubbies sucken total...

Actionfilm oder Fantasyfilm?


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. März 2009)

Action

rofl oder ja nee is klar


----------



## quik'Silver (11. März 2009)

rofl 

Papa oder Mama? xD


----------



## $n4re (11. März 2009)

hm..... Mama

Bett oder Sofa?


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

Bett

Dosengemüse oder Tiefkühlgemüse?


----------



## Anduris (11. März 2009)

Tiefkühlgemüse

Skates oder Skateboard?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (11. März 2009)

Skateboard

Schule oder Arbeit?


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

hartz 4 *hust* arbeit

buffed oder giga *gg*


----------



## d2wap (11. März 2009)

giga hab ich noch nie gemocht.... kA warum.. daher buffed

Television oder TiVi?


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Television

Handy oder Festnetz-Telefon


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

handy

hmmm,ahhh ich habs^^

hamburger oder hotdog


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Hamburger

Playstation 3 oder Wii?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

wii

Grün oder Rot?


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Grün
Pikachuforenspiel oder x oder y Forenspiel


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

x oder y forenspiel

Fußball oder Baseball?


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Fußball
HdRO oder Warhammer?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

HdRO

brille oder kontaktlinsen(oder wie es auch geschrieben wird jedenfals diese scheiben da die man ins auge tut statt die brille)


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Kontaktlinsen
wowszene oder buffed ?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

buffed

SdK oder SdM?


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

SdK
Half-Life 2 oder Counterstrike?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

counterstrike
antwort oder frage?


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Antwort
Spam oder Flame?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

flame

Karazhan oder Naxxramas


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Karazhan
Horde oder Allianz?


----------



## Bluethunde (11. März 2009)

Allianz

Dudu oder Druide


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2009)

dumbdruid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Emoritter oder tentakelfresse?


----------



## quik'Silver (11. März 2009)

Tentakelfresse.

olol oder mimimimi? ^^


----------



## jolk (11. März 2009)

mimimi
Schwert oder Bogen?


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2009)

schwert


Orc oder ork


----------



## Soldier206 (11. März 2009)

hm is schwer kann mich net wirklich entscheiden^^ aber man braucht ja auch bissle abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Children of Bodom oder Slipknot


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Sklipknot

Winnenden oder Erfurt?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

Erfurt ( bin ich geboren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


Interzellulär oder Kosmisch?^^


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Kosmisch.

Kosmetik oder Floristik?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

Floristik


  Eine Rose ist eine Rose ist eine Rose oder Wenn ich du wär wär ich lieber wieder ich?


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

zweiteres. Klingt nicht ganz so dumpf

Fischers Fritze oder Brautkleider?


----------



## ArinaNetherSturm (12. März 2009)

Brautkleider


PvP oder PvE?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

immo pvp


pala oder dk?


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

Paladin. 
Stolz. Ehrwürdig. Heal, Tank, DD.
Todesritter.
Von einem dunklen Stamm. Neu. Tank.. DD
Ergo: Paladin


X oder Y


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

X&Y   (insider)



IMAO oder IMBA


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

IMBA



Mittelalter-famtasy oder Zukunft-fantasy?


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Mittelalter-Fantasy

Bücher oder Zeitschriften?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

bücher

Mp3 oder Wav?


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2009)

MP3


DRM oder DRMFree


----------



## Night falls (12. März 2009)

DRMfree

Anal oder Kot?


----------



## Veleron345 (12. März 2009)

dann lieber kot *würg*
 : /


weich oder hart?


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

weich



kaltduscher oder warmduscher


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2009)

Je nachdem wie ich drauf bin, aber Kaltduschen ist gut zum wachwerden, also nehm ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Californication oder Sex and the City?


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

Kenne nur das Lied Californication aber das is echt geil also nehm ichs mal^^


Hochrechen oder Bruchrechen?


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2009)

Die Serie Californication ist noch geiler ^^

Hochrechnen

Amerikanisches Englisch oder Britisches?


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. März 2009)

Americanisch^^

Schwarzenegger oder Obama^^


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Schwarzenegger

Sixpack oder fette Oberarme?


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

Sixpack. Das andere hab cih schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Köln oder Hannover


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

Köln 


Mutti oder Vati


----------



## d2wap (13. März 2009)

MUTTI!
vati als tattoo käm seltsam rüber als rocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apfelkuchen oder Donauwelle?


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

Apfelkuchen !


Berliner oder Amerikaner?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. März 2009)

Amerikaner

Was ist schlimmer: Alkohol oder Rauchen


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

rauchen, da es andere leute dabei passiv mitmachen zwingt



ehrlich oder eigensinnig


----------



## lucifermaycry (13. März 2009)

eigensinnig

1€ oder 75€


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

1€

automatisch oder manuell?


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

automatisch

Buch oder Fernseh?


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Fernseh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nachtschwärmer oder Forenspiele?


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Forenspiele, beides aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jogging oder Walking? xDD


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

mhh hab noch keins von beiden gemacht
ich sag einfach mal Walking

Cola oder Fanta?


----------



## Infecto (15. März 2009)

Fanta

Orangensaft oder Apfelsaft ?


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

Osaft

Lakritz oder Döner


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Döner

nix oder nichts?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

nix (is k ürzer)

Diablo oder Sacred


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Sacred (hab ich einfach länger gespielt, bzw es ist kürzer her als diablo daher noch besser in erinnerung)

Fussball oder Leichtathletik?


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Ganz klar Fussball :>

Obama oder Bush


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Obama natürlich

Merkel oder Schröder


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

schröder ( macht jetzt nicht den fehler euch merkel in baywatch klamotten vorzustellen...oh verdammt ihr habt es doch getan)


baywatch oder feruerwehr?


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

feuerwehr

Mario oder Luigi?


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

Luigi



Curry oder Sushi?


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Curry

popcorn oder tortillas?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

popcorn

telefon oder handy


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Handy

Razyl oder Kronas?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

kronas

kuh oder hase


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Ich bin die Kuh und wir grillen den Hasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICQ oder MSN


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

icq

döner oder cheeseburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

döner

holzkohle- oder elektrogrill?


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

holzkohle

Handzahnbürste oder elektrische Zahnbürste?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

elektrische

pappe oder plastick


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Pappe

Bio oder Aldi?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

bio

unterstrichen oder fett


----------



## Asoriel (15. März 2009)

Unterstrichen

WoW oder WAR?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

wow

quick oder fast


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

fast

ne oder nö?


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

ne

j oder y


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

j

stehpinkler oder sitzpinkler?


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Stehpinkler

Shisha oder Kippen?


----------



## EspCap (15. März 2009)

Beides eigentlich nicht, aber wenn dann Shisha

Just oder Only?


----------



## Mab773 (16. März 2009)

just

hans oder franz?


----------



## chaoscrash (16. März 2009)

hans


PvP oder kochen?


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

PvP


Ownage oder Fail


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

Fail

Arbeit oder Schule


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Schule

Eins oder zwei?


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Eins

GTA San Andreas oder GTA IV?


----------



## Veleron345 (16. März 2009)

Gta 4  

Fear oder Fear2


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Fear

Fifa oder PES


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Fifa

Xbox 360 oder Playstation 3


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Xbox 360

Nintendo 64 oder Super Nintendo?


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

N64
die hab ich noch rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RTL oder Pro7


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Pro7

GIGA TV (fange gleich zu weinen an, wenn er daran denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder MTV?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> Pro7
> 
> GIGA TV (fange gleich zu weinen an, wenn er daran denke
> 
> ...


früher Giga jetzt MTV -.- blöde auswahlmöglichkeiten aber ich sag schlussendlich

Giga

Jägermeister oder Ouzo


----------



## Nimmue (17. März 2009)

weder noch ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kassette oder schalplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

schalplatte



Uvm oder Mfg?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> weder noch ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schallplatte


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Da der über mir wohl ne Frage vergessen hat stell ich mal eine

Email oder Brief?


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2009)

Email

Schlafen oder wachbleiben?


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

3 Tage Wach.... 

Teufel oder Sennheiser?


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

Sennheiser



Papierkorb oder Arbeitsplatz ?


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

papierkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



valenth oder pokeplushies (oder wie die heißen, mag eigentlich keins von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

Valenth

Glück im Spiel, Pech in der Liebe oder Glück in der Liebe, Pech im Spiel


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

glück in der liebe pech im spiel




Ewig gut oder einmal Perfekt leben?


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

ewig gut 


noob oder boon?


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

noob

hundert oder einhundert?


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

einhundert


lol oder rofl?


----------



## Scharamo (18. März 2009)

lol

winter oder sommer


----------



## neo1986 (18. März 2009)

winter

chips oder flips


----------



## Scharamo (18. März 2009)

chips

BVB oder S04 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

So4

Dick oder dumm?


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

dumm


alt oder neu


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

neu



tic oder tac?


----------



## Killer316 (18. März 2009)

tac

Hip Hop oder Metal?


----------



## Nura39 (18. März 2009)

Metal!


Cola oder Fanta?


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

Cola

Firefox oder Internet Explorer?


----------



## Tardok (18. März 2009)

FireFox

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Automobil.

Leasing oder Finanzierung?


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2009)

Leasing

USB 2.0 oder 3.0 ?


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

2.0

IE8 oder IE5


----------



## Anduris (19. März 2009)

IE8 ka was das sein soll

SDK oder SDW?


----------



## Vervane (19. März 2009)

Bäh Pala Buffs ... na ja SDK

Pils oder Weizen?


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

naja wenns sein muss dann Weizen.

Der Die Das Nutella?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Das

links oder rechts (händer)


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

Rechtshändler

Straßenbahn oder Auto?


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

Auto

Bildschirm oder Monitor?


----------



## Glayred (20. März 2009)

monitor

wow oder reallife?


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

reallife (aber nur weil WoW atm langweilig ist^^)

Godzilla oder King Kong


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2009)

godzilla ist mir sympatischer

sushi oder zubereiteter fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

Sushi 

Blind oder Taub?


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

taub, beides seeehr schlimm...

Nagel oder Schraube?


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

Schrauben halten einfach besser.

Schlitz- oder Kreuzschraubendreher?


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Kreuzschraubendreher

McDonalds oder burgerKing?


----------



## simion (20. März 2009)

BurgerKing
Pro7 oder Sat1?


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

Pro7 

Blu Ray oder DVD?


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

DVD

Sushi oder Pizza?


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

Pizza> all

Red Hot Chilli Pepers oder Evanescence


----------



## Marvîn (21. März 2009)

Evanescence!


legal oder illegal?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

illegal^^
wohnung oder haus?


----------



## m1chel (21. März 2009)

Haus

China oder Thailand


----------



## Silenzz (22. März 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> Haus
> 
> China oder Thailand


Thailand

Pro7 oder Sat.1 ?


----------



## Veleron345 (22. März 2009)

Pro 7 



hund oder katze?


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kampf oder Fight?


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2009)

Fight

Campen oder Rushen?


----------



## Soldier206 (22. März 2009)

Rushen (FEEL THE RUSH)

Party oder zocken


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Rushen (FEEL THE RUSH)


Ohhh feel it in the air 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Partüüüüü (lanparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

hast vergessen ne frage zu stellen. xD

Kekse oder Gummibärchen?


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

Cookies <3

Mario oder Luigi ?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

sry für vorher habs verpeilt

mario^^


Allianz oder Horde?


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Allianz. 

Mahjongg oder Mikado?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Mikado

Saber Rider oder Power Rangers


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Saber Rider

Capt. Tsubasa oder Kickers


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Capt. Tsubasa (wobei eigendlich beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

PVE oder PVP


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

PVP

dk/pala oder hunter/schami


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

dk/pala


Starbucks coffee oder kaffee-to-go von Tchibo


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Tchibo

Edeka oder Al(d)i


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Aldi

sicher in Ger. bleiben oder es wagen und auswandern


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Good 'ol GermanY


VOX oder Kabel1


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Kabel 1... laufen die ganzen Bud Spence Filme unso xD

kino oder dvd?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Kino 

Madagascar 1 oder 2 welcher war besser?


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Der erste Teil

Al Pacino oder Kevin Spacey?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Al Pacino



Der pate oder Scarface


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Scarface


Mario Barth oder Michael Mittermaier?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Mittermaier

x oder o bei 4 gewinnt ?


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

X FTW


Bufffood im RL für Raids: Milchschnitte oder Hanuta?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

hanuta... wenn die nussstücke zw. den zähnen stecken bleiben hat man noch was für später xD

chatten oder mailen?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

chatten

Milka oder Noname schoki


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Milka

kalter kakao oder warmer?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

warmer hat man mehr von ^^

Ferrari oder Mercedes?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Benz

Cola oder Pepsi


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

cola ^^

pudding oder eis


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Pudding warm

Schoko oder Vanille


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

vanille 

lutscher oder bonbon


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

lutscher

creme oder cremé?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

creme

Französisch oder Latein


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Französisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... latein gabs bei uns nämlich nich ^^

italienisch oder asiatisch (Essen)


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

italienisch

sauce oder soße?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

soße

barbecue oder brunch


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

barbecue (... FLEISCH! =O)

joggn oder sprinten


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

joggen

Fußball oder Handball ?


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Fußball (BVB 4 ever ^^)

Bowling oder Billard ?


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Bowling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (<--liebt midnight bowling)

Glatze oder Haare


----------



## Infernallord (24. März 2009)

Haare

J.D. oder Turk


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

J.D.!!!!!


Hausmeister oder Dr. Cox?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Dr. Cox

Dr. House oder Emergency Room


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Dr. House

Pokemon oder Digimon?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Pokemon

Anime oder Sitcom


----------



## Geezey (24. März 2009)

Sitcom

Friends oder Alle lieben Jim?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2009)

friends natürlich, was für ne frage^^

james bond oder rambo?


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

James Bond

Schule oder Arbeit?


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

schule kann man besser chilln

den tag ausnutzen oder ewig pennen


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

ich KÖNNT Ewig pennen aber ich MUSS den tag voll ausnutzen^^

FIrefox oder InetExpl.


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Firefox bei IE könntsch mir ja gleich die Trojaner ziehn ^^

Schnee oder Regen? (btw. schneits bei euch auch so Oo?)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Regen

SChnellballschlacht oder Schneemann baun

ne aber gestern ey das war krass und abends war der ganze schnee wieder weg :>


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

Schneeballschlacht, und immer schön Headshot und so rufen damit die Nachbarn Angst bekommen ^^

Auto frei kratzen oder sich krank melden ?


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

auto frei kratzen

mit fahrrad zur schule oder laufen?


----------



## d2wap (25. März 2009)

laufen


G oder GG


----------



## Vervane (25. März 2009)

Laufen, Fahrrad fahren macht impotent munkelt man...

Welche Schuhe Slipper oder Schnürschuhe


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

GG und Schnürschuhe

fliegen oder fahren


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> GG und Schnürschuhe
> 
> fliegen oder fahren


fliegen *über den Wolken* *sing*

ICQ oder MSN


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

fliegen

chemie oder physik?


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

Physik


Sms oder Telefonieren


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

telen

Snowboard oder Ski?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

snowboard

Böhse onkelz oder bob marley? ^^


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

WTF? ^^
BO


iPOD: Weiß oder schwarz?


----------



## Tiferio (26. März 2009)

weiß

yu-gi-oh oder one piece?


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

*ONE PIECE*

ruffy oder zorro?


----------



## Preachergirl (26. März 2009)

Zorro



Pizza oder Kuchen?


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

atm hab ich mehr lust auf pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pommes oder kartoffelecken?


----------



## Preachergirl (26. März 2009)

kartoffelecken (mit sour cream *sabber*)


Muh oder Mäh?


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Mäh!

Slipknot oder Stone Sour?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. März 2009)

Slipknot

See oder Meer


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

Meer

Sandstrand oder Kiesstrand?


----------



## Geezey (27. März 2009)

Sandstrand 

Wandern oder Sonnen ?


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Sonnen

Bio oder Normal? (Lebensmittel)


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

sonnen

kino oder dvd?


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

DVD

24 Uhr oder 0 Uhr


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

0 Uhr


Katze oder Hund?


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Hund

Chips oder Flips?


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Chips


Halb leer oder halb voll?


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Halb leer

Headset oder Lautsprecher?


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Headset


Sims oder Spore?


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Sims hab Spore noch nicht gespielt

Ipod touch oder Ipod Classic?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

tatsch

wow oder rom


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

wow

Edit: Frage vergessen *aufshirnhau*

Wasser oder Limo?


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Limo


coca cola oder pepsi?


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

Coke!

Geld oder Liebe?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

liebe (nein, ich sage nicht warum^^)

buell oder honda?  (motorrad-marken)


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

mir sagt nur honda was, also honda ; >

Rosen oder Tulpen?


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

Rosen ^^

Katzen oder Hunde??


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Hund

XP oder Vista?


----------



## Preachergirl (28. März 2009)

Vista

OBI oder Praktiker?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

OBI

RTL oder RTL II?


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> OBI
> 
> RTL oder RTL II?



Puuh, eigentlich RTL 2 wegen Animes, aber unsicher, RTL ist auch gut.



McDonalds oder Burger King????


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

McDonalds

x oder y?


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> McDonalds
> 
> x oder y?





x, ich zeichne nicht gerne in die senkrechte ^^



Nachtelf oder Taure?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Taure :>

Draenei oder Blutelf


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Taure :>
> 
> Draenei oder Blutelf



bei deinem namen klar ^^


uuh schwer sind beide hübsch (also die frauen)
blutelfe ^^



Groß oder Klein?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Groß

Apple oder Noname MP3-Player?


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Groß
> 
> Apple oder Noname MP3-Player?




Noname, Apple is immer so teuer.


Junkfood oder Grünzeugs?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Junkfood :>

Horror oder Liebe (bei Filmen)


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

Horror

Laut oder Leise (musik)


----------



## Tade (29. März 2009)

Laut (und manchmal leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Soloalbum oder "Unser Lied" ?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

soloalbum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


milka oder lindt?


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

milka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für weihnachten oder so dann lindt

Weihnachtsmann oder Christkind?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

Weihnachstmann

Windoof Office Paket oder Open Office


----------



## Geezey (29. März 2009)

Open Office

Kabel oder Wireless


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

kabel

house oder rock?


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Ganz klar Rock



hm.. Hund oder Katze? (als Haustier)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

hund

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

youtube

mugge oder mucke?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

mucke

chips oder schokolade?


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

chips

snickers oder mars?


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (29. März 2009)

Snickers

Pink oder Rosa?


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Hmm schwer verdammt schwer ....würd dann eher zu rosa tendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist Lustiger Allimania oder Barlows Blog?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. März 2009)

Barlows Blog eindeutig

iPod oder MP3 Player?


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

iPod

Steam oder Laden (Spiele kaufen)?


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Laden

Tunnel Trance Force oder DreamDance ?


----------



## Preachergirl (29. März 2009)

ehm nix von beidem o.O


Aquarium oder Terrarium?


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Aquarium. Plane grad eins anzuschaffen, Blubb.


MfG oder LG


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

MFG

Büro oder Werk (wege Arbeit)


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Büro


Mineralwasser: Medium oder mit viel Kohlensäure?


----------



## Preachergirl (30. März 2009)

Mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Kohlensäure... alles andere is pieslwasser ; >



Müde oder wach?


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

wach. müde kann man immernoch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bei dem namen fällt mir spontan nur eines ein (also wenn ich in meiner wachsamkeit das "r" weglasse ^^):
pfirsich oder aprikose? ^^


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

pfirsich

obst oder gemüse?


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

obst


sekt oder wein?


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

sekt

schinken oder käse?


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

gern würd cih beides zusammen sagen.. aber man darf nur eins nehmen.... mhm... schinken FTW


Mars: Normal oder Mars Mandel?


----------



## Infernallord (30. März 2009)

normal

überstunden abfeiern oder ausbezahlen lassen


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

bin noch schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn dann würd ich abfeiern

Skiurlaub oder an den Strand?


----------



## nannix (30. März 2009)

strand

"A" sagen oder "B" zahlen?


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Leute kennen mcih aufgrund meiner Handlungen. B ^^


Princess Peach oder Toad (der pilz)?


----------



## Tade (31. März 2009)

Toad, ich bewundere seine unglaubliche Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Löwenzahn" oder "Die Sendung mit der Maus"?


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (31. März 2009)

Löwenzahn

Spongebob oder Patrick?


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. März 2009)

Patrick

Excitatorische oder inhibitorische Nervenzelle ( hatte grade Bio ;D )


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

Exicatorische, hört sich besser an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieg oder win?


----------



## Veleron345 (31. März 2009)

Sieg



Q-Bert oder Pac-Man


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

pac man 

Atompilzsammler oder Abführmittelstürmer


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

Atompilzsammler

in dem ^ < v thread bin ich der dank dir sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm...

normale kekse oder schokocookies ^^


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

schoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WipeOut oder Takeshis Castle (ich hoff das schreibt man so)?


----------



## Nimmue (1. April 2009)

wipe wat? natürlich Takeshis Castle!!!

Bus oder Bahn?


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

bus
fahre zwar eher mit der bahn, aber bus fahren is cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


straßenbahn oder s-bahn?


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

Straßenbahn


ATI oder NVIDIA


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

NVIDIA...aus Erfahrung gut.

Fuchsschwanz oder Katzenohren?


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

MAAAAAAAAANTA .................Fuchsschwanz

SATA oder SSD??


----------



## Tade (1. April 2009)

Katzenohren *miau*

Beatles oder Rolling Stones?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAAANTA .................Fuchsschwanz
> 
> SATA oder SSD??



SATA...weil rote Kabel einfach rocken!

Und...Beatles...weil Yesterday!

"Suikoden" Serie oder "Tales of ..." Serie?


----------



## Geezey (1. April 2009)

kenn beides nicht ^^ 

ich sag einfach mal Tales of.... kommt irgendwie besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fisch oder Fleisch ?


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

Fleisch

Rock oder Reggea?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Rock

Pullover oder Jacke?


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Jacke.

Feierabend: 16 Uhr und noch 2 Stunden in der Stadt rumpirschen - oder 17:00 Uhr und eine Überstunde sammeln?


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

17:00 Uhr und eine Überstunde sammeln

Mineralwasser oder Leitungswasser?


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Mineralwasser.

Mit oder ohne Zusatz von Fruchtsaft_


----------



## wudo2 (2. April 2009)

Mit

SEIN ODER NICHT SEIN das ist hier die frage


----------



## Naarg (2. April 2009)

Nicht sein, was ist die Existenz schon wert?

mal wieder bei nem Freund melden, oder sein lassen?


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

SEIN

To be or not to be, that is the question:
Whether its nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing, end them? To die: to sleep



Edit: Einer war schneller gg

Bei einen Freund melden! 

Heizung oder Klimaanlage?


----------



## wudo2 (2. April 2009)

Klima

X oder Y


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

X&Y (Achtung: Musiker ^^)
also X .. cih find X cooler als Y
wobei Y im englscihen ein Wort repräsentiert... ebenso auf spanisch.. ^^
doch Y

Spanisch oder Englisch?


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

Spanisch 
Italien oder *Spanien*?


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Spanien. Is schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spanische Conquestadores oder Römische Gladiatoren?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Gladiatoren

Bier oder Wein?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (2. April 2009)

Wein...Bier auf LARP suckt^^

Sake oder Met?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Beides noch nicht gsoffen, aber da ich Honig mag: Met ^^

Muskeln überall und kleiner Penis oder normaler Körper mit leichtem Bauchansatz und mittelgroßem Penis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (2. April 2009)

Boah..du kannst Fragen stellen^^

Ahrm...dann aber eher letzteres...Muskelschrank sein sieht voll unnatürlich aus...und dafür auf...naja..lassen wir das^^

Dante oder Vergil?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Vergil

Claire Redfield oder Jill Valentine?


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Jill 

Resident Evil 1 oder 2?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Ich oute mich mal als Resident Evil Freak deswegen beides hammer geil.

Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste dann würd ich sagen Resident Evil 2

Opel oder Mazda?


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Da ich VW und Nissan fahre... null sympathie für opel habe... klar: mazda.

Golf Plus oder Tiguan?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Da ich null sympathie für VW habe....^^
Tendiere ich von der Opitk her zu:

Tiguan

Schneller Flitzer oder Gemütllich und Komfortabel?

Spielen wir hier alleine? ;-)
Pennen wohl noch alle!


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

2-Mann Threads FTW ^^
Solang das Niveau oben bleibt bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




// ontopic:

Gemütlich & Komfortabel


Autolack: Dunkel oder hell?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Auf jeden Fall dunkel

Sitzt du bei der Arbeit/Schule oder hast du Frei?


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Arbeit.
Urlaub hab cih nur Samstags und SOnntags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joghurteis & Zitroneneis oder Amarena-Kirsch & Waldmeister


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Joghurteis & Zitroneneis

Wodka oder Whisky?


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Single Malt
Ganz klar
Wobei ich auch gern nen Laphroik oder einen Lehmig schmeckenden trinke


Whisky: Irisch oder walisisch?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Whisky pfui...
Von daher keines von beiden.

Disco oder Bar?


----------



## cM2003 (3. April 2009)

Bar!

Muschi oder American Curl


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. April 2009)

American Curl...wegen dem "Fuchsschwanz"^^

Taschenuhr oder Armbanduhr?


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Armbanduhr.


Breitling oder Cartier?


----------



## Preachergirl (3. April 2009)

Cartier


Kätzin oder Kater?


----------



## Farol_Arthas (3. April 2009)

Das heißt zwar Katze aber ich sag mal Kätzin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skype oder TS?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. April 2009)

TS

Cola oder Bier?


----------



## Preachergirl (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Das heißt zwar Katze aber ich sag mal Kätzin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sichern das nicht auch Kätzin geht? Tierärztin heute meinte auch Kätzin o.O

und öhm ja COLA! Bier = bäh

Urlaub: Daheim oder wo anders?


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

wo anders (spanien!) <3

hotel oder bungalow?


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

bungalow

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Winter

See oder Meer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2009)

See

Fuß oder Hand ab?


----------



## leorc (4. April 2009)

Hand ab

Fisch oder Fleisch


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

fleisch

schlafen oder wach sein?


----------



## Hinack (4. April 2009)

Schlafen

Groß oder Klein (Körpergröße, nicht , dass ihr was böses denkt :>)


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

bin eher klein, aber normal für mein alter

bratwurst oder pfannkuchen?


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

pfannkuchen!

Dick oder Doof?


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hirn oder gehirn?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. April 2009)

hirn

strategiespiel oder ego-shooter?


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

mag beides zur zeit würd ich aber ego-shooter wählen

süßes oder saures?


----------



## DrZoid (5. April 2009)

sauer, denn sauer macht lustig.

Warhammer als Tabltop oder als PC-Variante?


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

Ich nehm beides :>

Iphone oder normales handy?


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

hmm

das Iphonr is ganz nett aber zu groß !
deswegen normales handy




keine Atomwaffen mehr  oder Keinen klimawandel mehr?


----------



## Geezey (5. April 2009)

Keine Atomwaffen (klimawandel gabs schon lange vor der heutigen Menschheit z.b. Eiszeiten etc.)


Keks oder Kuchen ?


----------



## Veleron345 (6. April 2009)

Kuchen


Ring oder Kette?


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Ring

Silber oder Weissgold?


----------



## Mikey111 (6. April 2009)

Silber

The Ring oder Herr der Ringe


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Herr der ringe!!!



hmm 

Mittagessen oder Frühstück?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Mittagessen

Schwimmbad oder See?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

beides ^^ 





Abendbrot oder Miternachtsimbiss?


----------



## DrZoid (6. April 2009)

Mitternachtsimbiss.


blau oder grün?
(Farbe...NICHT Zustand!!!)  ;-P


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

blau


Magic the Gathering oder yogi oh?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

das sind diese karttenspiel oder? ^^ 


gar keins 



Vista oder XP?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

XP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mac oder Microsoft Windows


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Windows weis grae nicht was Mac ist ^^ 





Pala oder DK?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. April 2009)

> Pala oder DK?



rosa oder overpowered? ^^

nichts von beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




marktplatz oder supermarkt?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Supermarkt

laptop oder Desktop-Pc


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Desktop Oc 




Feuerwehr oder Polizei?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Polizei


Katze oder Hund?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Katze aber hunde find ich auch toll also beides ^^ 




Pokémon oer One peace oder wie das heist ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

One Piece


Pizza oder Kebap?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

pizza


Klavier oder schlagzeug?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

schlagzeug

In Flames oder Soilwork?


----------



## mookuh (6. April 2009)

In Flames


Headset oder Lautsprecher?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Beides

My Brute oder Valenth?


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

MyBrute

Metallica oder Slipknot?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

sagen wir mal Metallica

Abkürzungen oder keine?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

beides ^^ 




Rock oder Pop?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Rock


Gamen oder chatten?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Beides aber eher gamen ^^ 





Comic oder 3D ?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

beides, aber eher 3D


dick oder dünn?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

MIttel 



Frühaufsteher oder Morgenmuffel?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Morgenmuffel


stark oder schwach?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

hmm ich glaube ich bin so ein mittelding







groß oder klein?(nein nicht die Schwan* größe!°!!!*


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

eher klein


klug oder intelligent?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

das ist fast das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klug 




dick oder doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

beides nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hässlich oder unschön? oO


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

fies gar nicjts glaube ic h^^ also die mädcne findes mich Süß 


NEIN ich bin nicht Weiblich siehe sig 


Männlich oder Weiblich?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ich bin männlich und mag das weibliche Geschlecht.


Rund oder eckig?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

hää? 

kapier ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Die Ärzte oder Die toten hosen?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Keine von beiden,aber sonst eher die Ärzte

Nokia oder Siemens


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nokia


er oder sie?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

sie^^

vampir oder werwolf?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

werwolf


flache Tastatur oder andere?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

meiner meinung nach flach^^

grün oder gelb?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

grün

blau oder rot?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

blau

tief oder hoch ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

kA wie du das meinst^^

schnell oder langsam?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

ka, is dir überlassen (zb ob du mit dem kopf tief oder hoch schläfst oder ähnliches) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



früh oder spät?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

spät


unterdurchschnittlich oder überdurchschnittlich?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

natürlich überdurchschnittlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warm oder kalt?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

warm


natürlich oder künstlich?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



großes oder kleines handtuch?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

großes

mineralwasser oder sprudel?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glas oder flasche?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

glas


bier oder wein?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

bier, aber wenn dann mixery.

CDU oder SPD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine oder einen rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

eine rauchen (Nichtraucher)

die Grünen oder FDP?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

weder noch ^^

stuhl oder hocker?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

stuhl

Held oder Loser ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

heldin ^^

meer oder see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

see ( hab in hamburg kein meer )

Dorf oder Stadt ?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

kleine Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Land oder Stadt?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

stadt (<3 hamburg)

lesezeichen oder seite merken?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

seite merken

Kopfrechnen oder Taschenrechner ?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

mehr Taschenrechner, ab und zu Kopfrechnen

Billig oder teuer?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

mal so, mal so

atlantik oder pazifik?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Indischer :S

Regen oder SOnne ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Regen ^^

mit oder ohne schirm?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Immer ohne vor allem im Sommer


Norden oder Süden ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Norden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alsterwasser oder Radler?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Hallo...Alsterwasser natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm

Sms oder Telefonieren ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

ganz klar beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hsv oder pauli? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

HSV !

Cocktails oder Bier ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



becks oder astra?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Astra.

MSN oder ICQ ?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (6. April 2009)

Was weg muss!


Edit: Waah zu spät! Ahrm...dann ICQ!

Mana oder MP?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

wieder beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schüchtern oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Niemals

Müde oder Wach ?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (6. April 2009)

Eeek! Ihr macht mich wahnsinnig!

Edit: Waah..ihr tuts schon wieder! 

Schüchtern...irgendwie...
Und Müde!

Also:

Mana oder MP verdammt!?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

mir doch egal

Wurst oder Käse ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nuspli oder nutella?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nutella

Weissbrot oder anderes?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Anderes (Schwarzbrot <3)


Croissant oder Baguette ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Croissant

Mohnbrötchen oder Milchbrötchen?


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Milchbrötchen (mit kakao) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Butter oder Magarine ?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

Magarine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frische Brötchen vom Bäcker oder Aufbackbrötchen?


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Frische Brötchen von Penny ^^

Knusprig oder Weich ?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

wuah geil, penny brötchen <3

knusprig

warme milch mit honig oder heißer kakao mit marshmellows?


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Klingt beides verlockentd


Wasserbett oder "Normales"bett


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

Normales Bett (wie liegt es sich im Wasserbett?)

kleines oder grooooßes Bett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Kleines ist besser zum Kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seelenmord oder Nimmue ?

Ps. Wasserbett passt sich schön den rücken an


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

BEIDE :O

eine oder zwei decken?

ps das große ist aber auch super zum toben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

2, eine woll und eine Normale


Ein oder Mehrere Kissen ?


ps. stimmt auf wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

ein kissen und mein erpel (frag nicht *G*)

fenster auf oder fenster zu (nachts)


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Immer offen egal wie kalt.

Langschläfrig oder Frühaufsteher ?

(was ist ein erpel ^^ )


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

lllaaaannnngeeee!

ein wecker oder mehrere?

(meine kuschelente, dient seit vielen vielen jahren als extra kopfkissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cola oder Cola Light ?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

cola


bacardi oder havanna club?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

weder noch

frosties oder cornflakes?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

buffed laggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

jop ^^

frostieeees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fisch oder Fleisch


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

fisch

stadion oder premiere?


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

hmm beides aber Eher Stadion 


BVB OLE OLE111



Holzstuhl oder Büro stuhl?


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Premiere , schön entspannt aufem sofa liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strohhalm oder normal aus nem Glas trinken


----------



## Geezey (7. April 2009)

Büro stuhl


Schnell oder Langsam ?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

strohhalm ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



flaschenöffner oder feuerzeug?

ps: schnell oder langsam hattest du doch grad erst oder nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

flaschenöffner kann das mitem feruzeug nicht ^^


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

nu hast es kaputt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mach ich weiter

graue oder schwarze tastatur?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

definitiv schwarz (okay: mit silber.. G15 eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


kino oder video?


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

upss ^1^^^



Kino 


frühstücken gehen oder abendessen gehen?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

kino(.to) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tag oder nacht?


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

beides ^^ 


Nachtelfe oder blutelfe?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

o.O Blutelfe natürlich

torte oder kuchen?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

torte yam yam


star trek oder star wars?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

star wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



küsschen küsschen oder handgeben?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

kommt darauf an.. aber wohl eher küsschen küsschen...  (nachti btw)



K.I.T.T. oder Herbie?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

kitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eminem oder buschido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

eminem

lang oder kurz?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw gute wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dvd oder full hd?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

noch dvd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutenachtgeschichte oder-lied?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

lied geschichten mag ich nicht so wirklich

redbull oder cola


----------



## DrZoid (7. April 2009)

Taurin schlägt Koffein um Längen.
Also Red Bull...auch wenns wahrscheinlich nur der Plazebo hinter dem ganzen ist. ^^


Kalt oder Warm duschen.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Warm. ist toll.

Sonnig und bewölkt oder bewölkt und sonnig?


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Kann es den Sonnig sein wenn es bewölkt ist? bzw Kann es bewölkt sein wenn es Sonnig ist? ;-)

Wenn ja dann tipp ich auf Sonnig und bewölkt!

Sonne oder Schnee?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Sonne.

Herbst oder Frühling?


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Frühling

Italien oder Griechenland


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

italien



blond oder braun?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

braun


Weihnachten oder Ostern?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

weihnachten (mehr geschenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


ostsee oder mittelmeer?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Mittelmeer

ist ein zebra weiß mit schwarzen Streifen oder ist es schwarz mit weißen Streifen?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

da der bauch der zebras weiß ist, würde ich sagen: weiß mit schwarzen streifen.


war zuerst das huhn oder das ei da?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. April 2009)

ei (fragt nicht warum^^)

anzug oder jogginghose? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

geschäftszweke: jogging...
zuhause... anzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Monkey Island oder Simon the Sorcerer?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

monkey island


eis oder milchshake?


----------



## Loubis (7. April 2009)

eis^^




buch lesen oder computer spieln


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

buch lesen


cabrio oder motorrad?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

cabrio

ace saft oder multivitaminsaft?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

multi

moped oder roller?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

roller

fruchtgummis oder drops?


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

in letzter Zeit eigentlich nicht wirklich viel Süsses, ausser Schokolade

heiss oder eisig?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Eisig, ich liebe den Winter und die Kälte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenbruch einer superluminalen Raumzeitblase eines Alcubierre-Antriebs oder Gravitationskollaps einer Subraumsingularität innerhalb eines relativistischen Raumzeitkontinuums?


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Gravitationskollaps einer Subraumsingularität innerhalb eines relativistischen Raumzeitkontinuums

Alkohol oder Zucker?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Süßigkeiten, also Zucker.

E-Gitarre oder Schlagzeug?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Schlagzeug ( hab ich mal gespielt )

Musik oder Film?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

Film



strand oder berge?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Strand (war dieses jahr wandern brauch abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

ganz klar motorrad



chopper oder flitzer?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

chopper

QIP oder ICQ?


----------



## Kiffat (7. April 2009)

ICQ na kla^^

ok:

Brachlandchat oder Handelschat auf Frostwolf?^^


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

Brachlandchat^^


Cross-Fire oder Combat Arms


----------



## loraywow (7. April 2009)

Combat Arms!

Lebron James vs Dwayne Wade


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

James





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schinken oder speck?


----------



## DrZoid (8. April 2009)

beides, aber eher speck, kross gebraten

Sam Fisher oder Solid Snake?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. April 2009)

Solid Snake

Punker oder Hopper?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Punker

Tulpe oder Rose?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Rose


Joghurt: Mit frischen selbstgeschnibbelten Früchten oder einfach aus dem Becher fix und fertig?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

selbstgemacht

Links oder Rechts?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Linchts... rechks ... ne... links ^^

lila oder purpur?


----------



## Mikey111 (8. April 2009)

Lila

Senf oder Ketchup?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Senf


Auf dem Grillfest: weiße oder rote Wurst?


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

rote Wurst

Wurst mit Ketchup oder Senf?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Ketchup

dazu Brot mit oder ohne Rinde?


----------



## Desdinova (8. April 2009)

Mit Rinde.

Das Bier dazu ausm Glas oder aus der Flasche?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Keins - Bier schmeckt Scheisse

Baguette oder Brötchen?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

brötchen


mit marmelade oder honig?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Marmelade

Email oder "Direkt-Chatten"?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Marmelade
> 
> Email oder "Direkt-Chatten"?



Direkt- chatten


Vollkorn oder Weißes Brot?


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Vollkorn

Käse oder Wurst aufs Brot?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Käse


Spanien oder Frankreich?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

nachbarland. nur einen steinwurf entfernt. frankreich

montepillier oder lyon?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Da ich Montepillier nicht kenne; Lyon


Fisch oder Fleisch? (oder Gemüse und so)


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

fleisch > fisch > chemie zeugs (gummibärchen und co) > gemüse ..

devil may cry oder hello kitty online?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hello Kitty online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du musst noch eine Frage stellen...

lol oder rofl?


----------



## Thraslon (8. April 2009)

rofl

hänchenfleisch oder schweinefleisch?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Hähnchenfleisch

Gitarre oder Schlagzeug?


----------



## Kiffat (8. April 2009)

schlagzeug (mach ich zurzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)





Flamer oder nichtssager?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

flamer

Jetzt oder nie?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Nie

Ja oder Nein.. olol


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

jein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fernsehn oder Mikrowelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Wtf.. Fernsehen


Rücken oder Seiten-Liegen (Beim Schlafen)


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Seiten 




Digi uhr oder Normale?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Ich kann nur Digitaluhren lesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vanille oder Schoko?


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

hmm beides zusammen Stracijatelle oder wie das heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erdbeer oder himbeer?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

erdbeere


Eis oder Döner?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Da ist keine Vanille drin  Fail!

Keins von Beiden.. bäh


Zucker oder Süßstoff? oO


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

haha ich war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




hmm Dönereis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beides 



Kiba oder Cola? (Kiba= Kirsche und Banane)


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Cola


Kuh oder Schaf


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

Kuh


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Musst ne Frage stellen


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

ah ich bn durch einander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ok frage hmm 


J oder I ?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Da ist keine Vanille drin  Fail!
> 
> Zucker oder Süßstoff? oO





ich war nur zu spät -.-

J


Handtasche oder Aktenkoffer?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

geh weg Mookuh  du bringst alles durcheinander


Keins von Beiden.. ^^


XBox, Ps, Wii oder PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

i am no frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


siehe Sog 


Aktenkoffer



E-gittare oder normale ?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

E-gitarre


Katze oder Hund?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Katze

FFA


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

FFA ist Betrug du Spammer ! 


Marmelade oder Honig?


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

marmelade

kirschen oder erdbeeren?


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

KIRSCHEN *yammy*

flüssige oder feste seife ^^


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Flüssig.


Duschen oder Baden?


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Duschen

Jim Beam oder Jack Daniels?


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Trinke zwar ungern Whiskey, aber wenn dann Jack Daniels.

Red Bull oder Burn (der neue Energydrink von Cola)?


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Red Bull

Rotwein oder Weiswein?


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Weißwein in Verbindung mit Sprite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pur oder Gespritzt (Schorle) ?


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Gespritzt

PS3 Controller oder Xbox 360 Controller? (nur die Controller, nicht die Konsole)


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Definitiv 360er Controller, ist nicht so klein und liegt imo besser in der Hand.


PS3 oder Xbox360, ich meine jetzt die Konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

PS3


Plasma oder LCD- TV?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

LCD. Plasma ist zu anfällig für Kontrastverlust udn ausbleichendes bild.


Flush oder Straße?


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Straße - ist imo schwerer als ein Flush.

Texas Hold'Em oder normales Poker (jeder hat 5 Karten, keine Community Cards)?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Hold'Em natürlich


Bei Racing-games: Lenkrad (mit Pedalen und so) oder Tastatur?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Tastatur. Die Lenkräder sind nicht annähernd realistisch...


Tastatur: Mit Zusatztasten oder stinknormal?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

was meinst du mit Zusatztasten? Programmierbare Tasten? 

Wenn Ja: Stinknormal... So etwas "edles" hab ich mir noch nicht gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

frgae vergessen egal dann mache ich mal weiter 



Sum 41 oder Blink 182?


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

beide nicht wirklich, hmmm Blink 182


verrückt oder normal?


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

Sehr verückt!!!



Lerhrerschreck oder Apfelputzer?( alos streber)?


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

hihi definitiv lehrerschreck ^^

rollo oder jalousie?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Rollo.

Tennis: Einzel oder Doppel?


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Squash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiße oder schwarze socken?


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

schwarze 

die böse oder die gute seite der macht?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Die gute Seite. .. die andere ist zu langweilig....
trotz dem spruch: get to the dark side..... we have cookies!


kekse oder milchschnitte?


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

kekse

mc donals oder burger king


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

burger king finde ich besser, aber in unserer Stadt gibts nur mc donalds

death metal oder black metal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

beides nicht so mein ding 




Pop oder Country?


----------



## Veleron345 (9. April 2009)

Country


Gehirnakrobat oder Supersportler


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

4fach post sorry


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

4fach post sorry


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

4fach post sorry


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

gehirnakrobat(ok,ich wär einer,bin nur zu faul)

civ4 oder wc3


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> gehirnakrobat(ok,ich wär einer,bin nur zu faul)
> 
> civ4 oder wc3



wc3


Myspace oder Facebook?


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

nix von beiden, bin nur im schuelervz... wenn dann myspace.

: ( oder : -(


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Wo bleibt die nächste Frage?

Glühbirne oder Energiesparlampe?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

Glühbirne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[sry mir is nix besseres eingefallen^^]


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kastration oder Subinzision?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subinzision an einem Selber.. Kastration am Hund.. Ka was du meinst

Pizza bestellen oder selber machen?


----------



## Soldier206 (10. April 2009)

hm meinst du mit "selber machen" selbst in den Ofen schieben (also ne Tiefkühlpizza) oder alles selbst^^?

wenn alles selbst dann bestellen


Bier oder Wodka-misch-Getränk?


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Obwohl ich nicht der riesige Wodkafan bin, ist mir das lieber. Kann Bier nicht mehr sehen.

Festnetz oder Handy?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

Handy... ist einfach praktischer


Firewire oder USB?


----------



## Night falls (10. April 2009)

USB



> Subinzision an einem Selber.. Kastration am Hund.. Ka was du meinst



Ich habe gefragt ob du lieber eine Kastration oder eine Subinzision haben willst... Da scheinst du ja die Subinzision gewählt zu haben D:

Konkav oder Konvex?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. April 2009)

Konvex


Halb voll oder Halb leer?


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

halb voll

eistee oder sprite?


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

eistee

banane oder apfel?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

apfel

obst oder gemüse?


----------



## ---D.A.--- (11. April 2009)

Obst

Nachtelf oder Troll?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

Troll......4 the horde!

tower pc oder laptop?


----------



## Soldier206 (11. April 2009)

Tower (weil hat mehr Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Metal oder Techno


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

hmm beides?^^
metal eigentlich
aber zum raiden mag ich techno lieber ..

rapidshare oder uploadet.to?


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

rapidshare oO


Kaffe schwarz oder mit Milch und zucker


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

mit Milch

seid ruhig oder seid still?


----------



## Kelgorath (11. April 2009)

still,
du kannst niemandem befehlen ruhig zu sein, da man das nicht vollkommen kontrollieren kann, still bezieht sich nur auf physisches.

7.1-anlage oder 27"-monitor


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

7.1 Anlage - Musik > Film ^^


15°C oder 35°C?


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

-10°C und Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos im Album (noch so zum Anfassen und so^^)  oder aufm PC?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

auf dem PC

Kochen oder Bestellen?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

kochen (no comments pls^^)


wasser oder softdrinks?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

wasser

snickers oder mars eis?


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

mars eis
Olympia oder Fußballweltmeisterschaft?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

Fußball

feierabend oder blau machen?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

blaumachen ^^

madrid oder barcelona?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Gehts um Fussball? Dann Madrid. Um Städte, dann Madrid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wissenschaft oder Fantasie?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

beides =)

rund oder eckig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Eckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz oder weiß?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

bunt *G*

blaue oder grüne augen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Grün, grün, grün!!! :O

Romanze oder schneller unverbindlicher Sex? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Romanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normale oder mit noppen? *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Am besten keins, aber meinetwegen mit Noppen, wenn sie Spass dran hat. 8)

CS oder TS? (Cybersex o. Telefonsex) Mensch ... das Niveau sinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollen wir bei dem Thema bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stehend oder liegend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Liegend, meine Knochen sind nicht die besten.^^

Willst Du die Kontrolle im Bett, oder soll dein Freund sie übernehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Mal so, mal so ^^ Need Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bett oder auchma woanders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an. Enges Klo ist kacke. Aber insgesamt: Auch mal woanders.^^

Ausgefallen oder normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Ausgefallen... aber manchma hat man nur Zeit für normal ^^

oben oder unten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Unten... muss ich mich nicht anstrengen und kann besser gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von hinten oder vorne?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

mal so mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A oder O ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (für u14 meine ich apfel oder osaft)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ooooh-Saft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar bis zum Ertrinken. (Zweideutigkeit 4tw)

Seien wir mal kindisch: Schlucken oder Spucken. (Für u14 gilt hier wieder der Osaft.^^)


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Schlucken ^^

mit oder ohne vorspiel?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Eindeutig mit.

<- ist über das "Schlucken" äußert erstaunt um nicht zu sagen, interessiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schliesslich ist Osaft ein wichtiges Nahrungsmittel mit wichtigen Inhaltsstoffen.

Verwöhnen, oder verwöhnt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

wieder beides =)))

mit oder ohne unterwäsche (am tag)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Mit. Eindeutig. (Bei der Freundin ist es da wieder was anderes.^^)

Kopf > Tisch oder Hand > Kopf nach meiner Aussage? xD


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

hihi, kopf > tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tanga oder hot pants?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ui ... schwer... sehr schwer. Aber ich denke Tanga gefällt mir besser an einer Frau. Ha, nicht drauf reingefallen, trag sowas doch nicht, ich bleib lieber bei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der steht mir besser


Der Elefant oder Tiger? ;D


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

TIGER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *roar*

kratzen oder beißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Beißen.^^ Kratzen hinterlässt längere Zeit Spuren. Und ausserdem: Stumpfer Schmerz > stechender Schmerz. (Von der Verkraftbarkeit)

Jünger oder Älter?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz oder langhaarig?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

langhaarig, kurz passt nur zu wenigen Frauen (Aber ich entscheide da immer je nach Frau^^)

Sahara, Buschland oder Regenwald? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Sahara ^^ (u14: brauche sand zum dekorieren)

ähnliche frage (weil will antwort auch wissen): Iro oder Glatze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Glatze, aber da Faulheit in "Solo-Situationen" Siegt, der Iro. ;D

Gerade geschockt, oder köstlich amüsiert?^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

immernoch köstlich amüsiert^^

mit oder ohne spielzeug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an. Da die meissten, für mich normalen Spielzeuge aber für Frauen sind: Mit. 

Kuscheln oder Knutschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Beides natürlich =)))

<- wird nu langsam ins bettchen^^

Dusche oder Badewanne?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Dusche

Telefonieren oder Chatten? (hab irgendwie das Gefühl, das kam hier schonmal) <.<


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (12. April 2009)

joa... sowas ähnliches...

Telefonieren



Schnell oder langsam?


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

Schnell!^^

WoW oder WAR?


----------



## Soldier206 (12. April 2009)

hm wenn dann WoW

öhm ....

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Bus/Bahn ^^

Knöpfe oder Reisverschluss?


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

Reisverschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Youtube oder Myvideo?


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

youtube

gangster rap oder metal?


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

metal

Salz oder Pfeffer


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

salz

süß oder sauer?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

süß

hast du durst oder willst du was trinken?^^


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

durst und will noch nix trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kuli oder füller?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

kuli

james bond oder rambo?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

indianer jones

uhr rechts oder links?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

links

hose oder hosen?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

hose

tennis- oder arztsocken?


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was Arztsocken sind ( o_O )  also sag ich jetzt einfach mal Tennissocken.


Schokolade oder Gemüse?   (ok, die Antwort die kommt, dürfte schon klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Melih (13. April 2009)

Gemüse.



lol oder rofl?


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

roflkoppter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Homer oder Bart Simpson?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Bart ^^

Buch oder Zeitschrift?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Zeitschrift.

Boxershorts o. Sackzwicker?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

öhm, trage beides nicht ^^

Bild oder Abendblatt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Weder noch... btw was isn Abendblatt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rothaarige oder blonde Frau? :O


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Blonde Frauen

schwarze Haare oder brunette Haare? (bei Frauen)


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

abendblatt ist die zeitung in hamburg ^^ ka wie die woanders heißen ^^

blond (bei mir) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



struppig oder glatt?


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

glatt

sprung oder jump?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

wtf? Kondom :O
Schwarz oder Weiß (normale Farbe, nicht Hautfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

häh? kondom? o.O wo kommt das nu her?

schwarz

lineal oder geodreieck?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

er hat von "gummi oder kondom" auf "Sprung oder Jump" geändert :x

Geodreieck.

Razer oder Logitech Maus?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

weder noch... ich liebe meine 4€ maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



festnetz mit oder ohne kabel?


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Hor.I.zon schrieb:


> er hat von "gummi oder kondom" auf "Sprung oder Jump" geändert :x


jo, weil ich mich in diesem Forum mit so sexuellem Zeug lieber zurück halte... kb auf Verwarnung oder so. Hatte schon mehrere Verwarnungen.
dann hab ichs lieber noch mal geändert.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Wie meinen? Also... Festnetz eher ohne Kabel *.*

Kerze oder Taschenlampe?


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Kerzen sind cooler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handy oder Mobiltelefon?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jo, weil ich mich in diesem Forum mit so sexuellem Zeug lieber zurück halte... kb auf Verwarnung oder so. Hatte schon mehrere Verwarnungen.
> dann hab ichs lieber noch mal geändert.



bist ja nen böser junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



handy

bengel oder engel?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Engel

... Blutelfe o. Undead?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pve oder pvp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> bist ja nen böser junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ganz lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag  beides und mach auch beides.

Gott oder der Herr?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

PVE!

Burning Crusade oder Wrath of the lich King?

ANduris, sry 2 slow :x


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

weder noch^^ @anduris

beide @ hor.I.zon

strategie oder simulation?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

strategie

cola oder eistee?


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

Eistee (Lipton <3)

Ananas oder Mango?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

ananas

kabel oder funk maus?


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2009)

kabel

katze oder hund?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Hund

Maus oder Ratte?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

maus

mit der anlage musik hören oder mit dem pc?


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2009)

pc (und dan uebern verstaerker an die fetten boxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lang oder kurze haare


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

kurz, sehr kurz^^

Zigarre oder Zigarillo?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

zigarre

boxen ider fußball?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Fussball

Party oder Ruhe?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

erst party dann ruhe^^

dvd oder kino?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Bei Filmen wie Silent Hill Kino, sonst DvD

Pirat oder Ninja?^^


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2009)

ninja (wenns kein singender pirat is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

laptop oder desktop pc


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Laptop.
Ernie oder Bernd?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Bernie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öko oder Mensch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Mensch O.o
Pinky oder Brain?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Pinky, narf.

Bruce Lee oder Chuck Norris?


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Chuck Norris
Brötchen oder Blötchen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Brötchen

Stumpf oder spitz?


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Spitz
Now oder Never?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Never

Revolution oder Menstruation?


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Revolution!

Magie oder Macht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Macht

Stroh oder Heu?


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Stroh

Oh Gott oder Oh mein Gott?


----------



## Soldier206 (13. April 2009)

omg ^^

früh schlafen gehen oder durchmachen


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

Wenn dann schon durchmachen.

Taschenrechner oder Kopfrechnen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Taschenrechner

Regen oder Nebel?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

REGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit oder ohne schirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

ohne ich hasse idese dinger! 



forenspiele oder nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

forenspiele mit tonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



becks oder warsteiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Keins. Bier is bäh.

Kaffe oder Cappucino?


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

keins beides bähh 


wasser doer sprite


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

sprite

sprit oder benzin?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Benzin

Kruste oder Kanten?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Kanten.

Shrimps oder Garnelen?


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

Schrimps


Ufo oder Startreck


----------



## Danyde (14. April 2009)

Ufo


Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

lautsprecher.


subwoofer oder kompensieren durch gute boxen ohne subwoofer? ^^


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

Beides xD


Mehr Bass oder weniger Gitarre PP


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Mehr Bass. Egal ob von Schlag- oder Zupfinstrumenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Energydrinks: Strohhalm oder direkt aus der Dose`?


----------



## quik'Silver (14. April 2009)

Direkt aus der dose...

Hund oder katze?


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Hund, mag aber beide sehr
von A nach B oder von X nach Y?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

A nach B

Brust oder Keule?


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

KeulE!

: ) oder :>?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:/ oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

:/

8) oder x)


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

x)  


:O oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lamy oder pelikan?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Lamy. bessere Federn.


Tinte: Schwarz oder blau?


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

schwarz

Schule oder Arbeit?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Arbeit. Ist zwar scheisse aber gibt Geld.^^


Bus oder Bahn?


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

Zu fuss


Sportschuh oder designer?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Designer

Kartoffeln oder Pommes?


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

Pommes viel leckerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwerg oder Riese?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Nichts, mittel.

Gebundenes Buch oder Taschenbuch?


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Gebundenes Buch

Jugendlicher oder Heranwachsender?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Dummes Kiddy. Nein Spass, Jugendlicher.^^


Mensch oder Tier?


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

war? du zählst ddich noch zu jugendlichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tier

laut oder leise *zwinker*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Das ist ein X oder Y Thread, hier sagt man, was man bevorzugt, nicht was man ist oder was man glaubt zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal = Laut

Frau = Leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wahrheit oder Pflicht?^^


----------



## Soldier206 (14. April 2009)

Wahrheit. Für Pflicht is mein Freundeskreis zu verrückt^^

Guten Freund oder guten PC? ^^


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

Guten PC

Gute Nacht oder guten Tag?


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. April 2009)

Gute Nacht

WoW oder War?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

WoW

Tetris oder Breakout?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Tetris.

Rauf oder runter?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

hrhrhrhr Beides? *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yahoo.de oder web.de?


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

web.de immerhin bin ich aus KA ^^


alice oder arcor?


----------



## Bellthane (15. April 2009)

Arcor

Bitte oder Danke`?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Bitte (Hasse es, Danke zu sagen, nicht weil ich nicht dankbar wäre, aber für mich sind 90% davon einfach nur Floskeln, die man sagt um nicht dumm da zu stehen)

Schnee oder Hagel?^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

SCHNEEEEEE *need rodeln*

CapriSonne Orange oder Kirsche?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Hmm, Orange.

Kornflakes oder Müsli?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

natürlich kornflakes ^^

meinvz oder studivz?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

meinvz ... bin ich Student?? o.O

(MetalVZ ist überings besser, dafür das es nur von wenigen gemacht wird)


Hummel oder Biene?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

hummel, weil gegen bienen allergisch ^^

meinvz: freundschaftseinladung oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Hehe, wie gesagt ICQ, hier ist es mir zu öffentlich, da siehste nämlich auch meinen echten Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halle oder OpenAir?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache musik ^^

lustig oder unlustig=


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Lustig. Am liebsten schwarzen Humor. (Schwarzer Humor > all)

Blutrot oder Weinrot?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

blutrot^^

Fix antworten oder antworten?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Hmm, kommt immer drauf an.^^ Fix antworten für Smalltalk, und nur Antworten für Diskusionen, bei denen ma überlegen muss, was man sagt.

Überegeben oder Überreichen?^^


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

Überreichen... übergeben hört sich so nach... naja rückwärtsessen grad an für mich ^^ 


+ oder - ?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

-

Ankathete oder Gegenkathete?


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Ankathete.


Zwanzig vor zwölf   - oder -    Zehn nach halb zwölf?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ankathete.
> 
> 
> Zwanzig vor zwölf   - oder -    Zehn nach halb zwölf?


20 vor ganz klar

Fitnessstudio oder zu Hause trainieren?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab seit gestern aber endlich mein fahrrad hier *juchu*)

Sarg oder Urne?


----------



## Veleron345 (16. April 2009)

Feuerbestattung auf Hoher see dann im wind verstreuen



Lupe oder Fernglas?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

fernglas

deutsche oder dänische dogge?


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

deutsche dogge


Wuffi: Kurzes oder langes Fell?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

mittelding ^^

großer oder kleiner hund?


----------



## Tade (16. April 2009)

Groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ich einen hätte wäre er riesig)

Dr. Kox oder Kelzo?


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

ganz klar Cox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Playstation oder Xbox?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

Nintendo ^^

ähh playstation

DvD abend oder Kneipentour


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

dvd abend ^^

alptraum oder albtraum?


----------



## Preachergirl (16. April 2009)

alptraum... obwohl ich ja glaub albtraum is richtig ; >

brot oder toast?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

beides ist richtig ^^

toast

vollkorn oder normales toast?


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2009)

vollkorn

salami oder schinken?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

bäääh weder noch

marmelade mit oder ohne stückchen?


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

mit 

Sport oder Sofa?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

kann man beides super miteinander verbinden *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



große oder kleine schüssel?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Große. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heiße Milch oder heißer Kakao?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

heiße milch MIT honig UND heißer kakao MIT marshmallows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



smacks oder frosties?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Was fürn Zeug? o.O

Erklärst du mir das, oder nicht?^^


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

Du kennst nicht Smacks und Frosties von Kellogs??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schämst du dich, oder nicht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Aaaaah, ne die kenn ich. Dann setz doch Kellogs davor, Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nehm ich ... erm ... ööörm ..... keine Ahnung, ich kauf mir immer die billigen Varianten davon und weiß deshalb nicht, welches von den beiden Welches ist.^^


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

K. Frosties. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kornflakes mit oder ohne Zucker?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

MIT !!! <3 Zucker

mit milch oder joghurt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Milch o.O

(Es soll Leute geben, die essen Kornflakes mit Wasser ... *würgs*)

Koffein oder Nikotin?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

mit wasser???? omg o.O

NIKOTIN... glaub ich brauch grad ma wieder ein bissi

Finaly Fantasy - Die Mächte in dir oder Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Kenn das zweite nicht, deshalb das erste.

Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

dann guck das zweite o.O ich gucks jetzt grad in diesem moment ^^

herr der ringe!!! aber ich mag star wars auch ganz gern

Real oder Zeichentrick?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Real

Schlafen oder Essen?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

am liebsten beides zu jeder zeit ^^

links oder rechtshänder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Rechts

Voll oder Leer?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

leer

links oder rechts(träger)? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Mittig, ich bin ein Liebhaber des Parallelen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bier oder Wein?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

BIER BIER BIER ^^

 lachen oder weinen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Lachen

Kotzen oder Übergeben?^^


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

rückwärtsessen

feste oder lose zahnspange? o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

o.O Lose, damit sie draussen bleibt...^^

Ändern und Möglichkeit auf Verschlechterung/Verbesserung oder so lassen?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

so lassen

daunendecke oder wolldecke?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Wolldecke

Ruhiger Abend zu hause oder Terror?^^


----------



## Veleron345 (17. April 2009)

Terror sonnenuntergang oder sonnenaufgang


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2009)

Sonnenuntergang (Weil das der Zeitpunkt ist, an dem es am längsten dauert, bis die Sonne wieder kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Leberwurst oder Leberkäse?


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

Leberwurst ^^ 
Muaha ich kann wieder spamen ^^ 



Winter oder sommer?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boxen oder kopfhörer?


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Boxen


ja oder nein


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Nein (ich bevorzuge das Headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Fühaufsteher oder Langschläfer?


----------



## villain (18. April 2009)

langschläfer

carpe diem oder carpe noctem?


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2009)

carpe diem soferns das ist was ich meine irgendwas mit benutze jeden tag als wenns der letzte ist .. oder so xD

naxx oder uludar?


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Gar nix ! Ich spiele Herr der Ringe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Film oder Serie


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Serie


M&M oder Smarties?


----------



## Anduris (18. April 2009)

M&M

Blödmann oder Doofmann?^^


----------



## Veleron345 (18. April 2009)

Doofmann

Analrölps oder Erbrechen?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Erbrechen

Qualvoll- oder erbärmlich Sterben?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

will nichrt sterben ^^ aber eher normal ein schalfen tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fußball oder handball?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Oh menno ;(

Handball.

Hdro- oder Warhammertabletop?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

keins ^^ spiel WoW  




youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Youtube.

Google oder Wikipedia?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

google is mein freund wiki is zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




buffed oder Pc games?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

buffed

Nintendo oder Sony?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

Nintendo 



Ps2 oder gamegube?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Keine Konsolen!

Licht oder Schatten


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Schatten


NcSoft oder Blizzard?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Blizzard
WCIII <3

u oder o


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

o

lol oder rofl?


Ahja,NcSoft ist viel cooler.Lineage1,Lineage2,Aion,Guildwars...^^


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

u kp warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ABC oder 123 was konntes du dir besser mercken?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Gute frage,wusste beides schon vor der Schule und da war ich noch ziemlich Jung und merkte mir sowas nicht wirklich.

Da ich aber schon mit ziemlich jungen Jahren Songs aus dem PC abgespielt hatte,schätze ich mal dass es das ABC war.

Mallorca oder balearen?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

kenn nur Mallorca  was ist das andere? 

also kp ^^ 


Budenhocker oder Frischluft mensch?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Die perfekte Mixtur aus beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal :


lol oder rofl?


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

lol 



Fix antoworter oder auf antworten klicker


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

antworten klicker

dudu oder dada


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

blämbläm

kräuter oder knoblauchbutter?


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

Beides  am besten im döner^^



döner oder pizza?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

türkische pizza ohne fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



halsweh oder nackenschmerzen??? *muahahaha* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Erm ... grr. Nackenschmerzen.^^

Groß und dünn, oder dick und klein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

klein und dünn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haarig oder nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

nicht haarig^^

feucht oder trocken?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

hrhr feucht

taschentuch oder zewa?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Au man. Taschentuch, bei mir geht nichts daneben und muss mit Zewa aufgesaugt werden. Obwohl wir das beide gerne mal testen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade am Lachen, oder nicht?^^


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Doch^^ Der Muskelkater deutet sich auch schon an ^^

mit oder ohne einführhilfe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung, kommt drauf an ... denke vorerst mit, bis ich die Umgebung kenne^^

Eng oder ausgeleiert?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

ka, willst ma nummer von meinem frauenarzt haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dünn oder dick? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Dünn, sowohl das, was menschen annehmen, die gerade reingucken und das was DU wohl meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorspiel oder direkt zur Sache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Was soll ich mit der Telefonnummer? Wills ja von dir wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

Vorspiel


Die eine oder Einige Andere?


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

die eine

Lieber ein Qualvoller- oder ein Erbärmlicher Tod?^^


----------



## Veleron345 (19. April 2009)

qualvoll


Schnell oder lang leben?


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

warum oder? hehe..  aber eher schnell..


ostsee oder nordsee?


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

nordsee 

Allimania oder Der Boon?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Ostsee^^

6B oder 6H? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80 C ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



straßenatlas oder navi ?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. April 2009)

gar nix, bin ein mann^^

süß oder sauer?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Süüüüüüß^^

tee mit zucker oder kandis?


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Ich trinke kaum tee,aber wenn dann mit ein bisschen Zucker =)

Erdkunde oder Geographie?


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Erdkune

Geschichte oder Erdkunde?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

bääääh weder noch

zahlen oder buchstaben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Zahlen

Vor oder zurück gehen?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

vorgehen^^

schlangengurke oder salatgurke?


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. April 2009)

Salatgurke

Homer Simpson oder Moe Szyslak?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

hoooomer ^^

tom oder jerry?


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. April 2009)

Jerry die Maus natürlich ^^

Roadrunner oder Carl Kojote?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Roadrunner!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Barney oder Fred?


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

fred

tweety oder sylvester ?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

tweety^^

ren oder stimpy?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Stimpy

Goofy oder Mickey Mouse?^^


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Donald Duck!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aspirin oder Paracetamol?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Paracetamol

Öko oder Umweltverschmutzer?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Weder noch ^^

Spanien oder Italien?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Weder noch. Lieber Finnland oder Norwegen.^^

Klotzen oder Kleckern?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Spanien is sooo schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleckern ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- olle kleckerliese *G*

Dünne oder dicke Seite vom Stift?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (20. April 2009)

dünne^^

ps3 oder xbox360?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

SNES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schiebe- oder Aufklapphandy?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

PS3

Fifa oder PES?

EDIT: Muh, Schiebehandy.


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

PES

Benutzt du T9 oder nicht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Natürlich. o.O

MSN oder ICQ?^^


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Zur Zeit MSN, weil WoW und ICQ vertragen sich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normale Socken oder Füßlinge?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Socken o.O

Slip oder Tanga? ;D


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Meistens Pantys, manchma ->       <- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Honig- oder Wassermelone?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Wassermelone

Orange oder Apfel?^^


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Apfel ^^

Schwarze oder rote Johannisbeeren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Schwarze

Wasser oder Wein?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dusche oder Badewanne?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Dusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Butter oder Margarine? (Ist das richtig geschrieben?^^)


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Hab ich auch schonma beantwortet: Weder noch ^^

Kamillen- oder Pfefferminztee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. April 2009)

Pfeffi, Kamille schmekt net 

Bose oder Teufel THX System?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Bose

kopfhörer oder stöpsel?


----------



## Anduris (20. April 2009)

Kopfhörer, außer ich geh außer Haus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rot oder blau?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

rot

bunt oder s/w?


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2009)

Situationsabhänging. Grundsätzlich aber eher Farbe.


Allimania oder Der Boon?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Hast du das ned schonma gefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allimania, des andere kenn ich ned ^^

Nokia oder Samsung?


----------



## cM2003 (21. April 2009)

Samsung

Seelenmord oder nimmue


----------



## Nimmue (21. April 2009)

beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abkürzungen oder ausgeschrieben?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. April 2009)

abkürzungen
links oder rechts? (interprätiert es so wie ihr wollt^^)


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

rechts (war spontan und ausdrücklich nicht politisch gemeint!)

ostern oder weihnachten?


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

weihnachten

MyBrute oder Valenth?


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

mybrute  ftw! (siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

bruce lee oder  jackie chan?


----------



## Rhokan (21. April 2009)

Jackie Chan

UFO oder Reichsflugscheibe? (lol)


----------



## simion (22. April 2009)

Ufo
Chuck Norris oder Chuck Norris?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

chuck norris

sofa oder sessel?


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

Sofa <3  Warum sitzen wenn man liegen kann?

Mann oder Maus?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

mein mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonnencreme oder sonnenspray?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Sonnencreme (eher eigentlich keins von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


AION oder WoW?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

WoW ^^ (will aber wieder AC zocken *schnüff*)

Erdbeereis oder Waldmeistereis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Erdbeereis




und iiih nee AION is viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




new question: Wie ist deine Meinung zur kapitalistischen Einstellung deiner Mitmeinschen?
Auf deutsch: Bist du auch son en geldgieriger sack wie manch andere?, natürlich mit funktionierender Moral & ethik^ ( ja i würd auchgern viel geld haben )


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

war das nen x/y? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne bin kein geldgieriger sack ^^

1 oder 2 kissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Upps falschen Thread erwischt schande über mich

2 Kissen weniger net gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fettes englischen Steak oder lieber ne saftige hänchenbrust?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

weder noch ^^

signal oder aronal/elmex? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Glaub signal heißt die zahncreme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im 1. klitzekleinen Moment hatte is statt aronal das böse wort was von hinten bedeutet gelesen

Rock oder Schlager


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

hrhr, musst du richtig hingucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rock ^^

kuscheln oder schmusen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja sollte wirklich besser hinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lieber en Abend mit Freunden oder Zu Zweit mit freund/in?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

beides ganz nett, aber ich bevorzuge dennoch die zweisamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nds oder psp?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

nintendo fan daher NDS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NINTENDO Konsolen oder PLAYSTATION?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

nintendo ^^ hab noch nen n64 spiel rumliegen, aber keine konsole für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erkundungs- oder partyurlaub?


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

party!^^

ABC oder 123?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

hatten wir schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



123^^

Dextro oder Wick? ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

Echt? wusste ich garnicht^^

Destro,keine frage :=)


Bier oder Energy?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

deXtro, ned destro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bier bier bier ^^

astra rotlicht oder becks ice? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

Becks ice.

Windsturm( sagen wir mal windstärke 9) oder 50*C im Schatten?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

SCHNEEEEE^^

Schokolade mit Joghurt-Füllung oder mit Nüssen?


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

Nüssen 


Bienen oder Wespen?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Beides doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mond oder Sonne?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

mond ^^

kalt oder warm^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

kalt


Krieg oder Frieden? :X


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

krieg^^ ... natürlich frieden ^^

hella apfel oder hella pfirsich? ^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

BÄH! Obst....  gibts keine Banane?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Xfire oder ICQ?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

icq, msn, skype ^^

ne hella gibts ned mit bannengeschmack ^^

zigaretten normal oder lights?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Ich rauche nicht. Also wieder keines von beidem..

Kriegsfilm oder Liebesfilm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

kriegsfilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pixar oder disney?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

pixar

grade oder eckig


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

rund

pizza oder croque?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

croque?^^ noch nie gehört... lieber Pizza


Schlafen oder blutunterlaufene Augen


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

banause :O

schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit licht oder ohne?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

ohne


Taschentuch oder Klopapier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

taschäntuch is waicha

Rofl oder Lol?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

lol ^^

grüne oder rote äpfel?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

strahlendes Atomgrün... so Fallout 3 mäßig^^

Sony Ericson oder Nokia?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

nokia ^^

ipod oder was anderes?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

iPhone!

blau oder rot?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

du zwischenfunker ^^

blau

ipod oder was anderes?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

garnüx

shit oder shice?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

scheiße

toast mit marmelade oder nutella?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

mit erdbeer käse


Schwarze oder weiß Tastatur?^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

schwarz

heizung oder decke?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

naja, weiß kann man das ned nennen ^^

flasche oder glas?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

flasche und decke^^ 


Frau oder Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

*runterguck* frau

gummibären oder salzheringe?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

gummibärchen

norden oder süden?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

noooorden DD

hamburg oder berlin? *nudelholzhintermrückenversteck*


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

oha, dann sach ich ma lieber hambuärg^^

mit hand oder pc schreiben?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

kommt drauf an was ^^ aber überwiegend pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jungfrau oder fische?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

Ich bin kein Fisch o.o 



Lesen oder zuhören ?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

lesen

mousepad  ja/nein?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

jap

chaos oder ordnung?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

geordnetes chaos^^

pulli oder jacke?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

CHAOS


plöd oder phöse?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

jacke (*breakingbüberseh*

bonbon zum lutschen oder gummizeug zum kauen?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

kauen

schreiben oder telefonieren?

OT: GZ Nimmue zum 1000sten post!


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

schreiben... schüchtern undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kaugummi mit oder ohne geschmack?


WAAAHHHHH *1000* JUCHU *party* DDD

hatte ich gar ned mitbekommen ^^


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

*durchdreht*
mit^^

Firefox oder IE?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

firefox

viele oder wenige smileys?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

firefox

schlafen oder dösen?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

schlafen schlafen und träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute oder böse träume?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

gute

wehr-  oder zivildienst?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

ähm ähm.. das bessere.

z oder y


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

frau, also nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



champagner oder sekt?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

champus^^

a oder b?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

c.


rebell oder das andere


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

m

saft oder wasser?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

saft


lampe oder licht?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

saft



blonde oder braune haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

blond^^

interesse oder einfach nur mann?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




west oder ost?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

WAAAS?!^^


Roflcopter oder Loljet


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

du solltest dich Dr.Zwischenposter nennen ^^

weder noch

eis in der waffel oder im becher?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

waffel

cocktail oder drink?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

coktails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



flying kangaroo oder zombie?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

hauptsache es is garförmig und schmeckt sauer


helium oder schwefelhexaflorid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52UAEQfMTtU


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

00:00 Uhr

Bacardi oder Havanna Club?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



walkman oder discman? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Walkman 



Nokia oder Sony ?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

immernoch nokia ^^

tkkg oder ???


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

hmm ich glaube eger ??? oder TKKG kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Allimania oder Hordemania?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

HORDE DD

süß oder salzig?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

süüüüß^^ 

Warhammer oder WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(die Frage werd ich noch bereuen)


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

WoW ^^

Norwegen oder Schweden?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. April 2009)

schweden

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

myvideo, gibts mehr illegales <3

Kommunismus oder Kapitalismus?


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Kommunismus


Weihnachten zu Hause oder bei Freunden


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Zu Hause mit Family 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nintendo oder Sega ?


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

nintendo ^^

1/8 oder 3/4 hose?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Kenn i beides net aber da ne 3/4 Hose ne relativ kurze Hose is nehm i die


Al Pacino oder Robert DeNiro?


----------



## leorc (26. April 2009)

Robert DeNiro

Star Wars oder Star Trek


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Gna, eigentlich eher Star Wars ^^ Aber beide ned so mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Twix oder Raiders?


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Beides da es ja das ein & selbe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PC Action oder PC Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

mir hat dennoch die bezeichnung raiders besser gefallen ^^

weder noch ^^

wasser oder sahne eis?


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Sahne passt so gut zu meiner figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chipsfrisch oder Chio


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

pringles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salzstangen oder flips?


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

beides -.-

Deutschland oder Europa?


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

neuseeland ^^

schwarzer oder blauer kuli?


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

blauer Kuli

Ritalin oder Fokussin?


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

Ritalin

Heroin oder Crack


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

... weder noch... bäh

elbe oder alster?


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

Das ist ma schwer o.o

Elbe

Elbsession ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

du musst aber auch ein x/y neu bringen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

Ah fuck, verplant....

Apfelringe oder TUCs?


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

ganz klar beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gelbe oder grüne smileys?


----------



## Soldier206 (27. April 2009)

gelbe

Disco oder Hausparty?


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kombination

Twilight oder Individualität?


btw:
Hab hier grad TUCs und Apfelringe rumliegen, also /agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Zu lahm -.-
Beides gleich scheiße oder geil...

Frage s.o.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Individualität man nix Kollektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaufland oder Aldi?


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Aldi (muss ich sagen, weil meine Sis da arbeitet^^)

pokern mit chips oder richtigem geld?^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Chips (ich spiele net um geld)

Erotikfilm alleine gucken oder mit Partner/in zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

weder noch ^^

kellogs mit milch oder joghurt?


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Mit MIlch Ganz viel Milch...echt jetzt tust du net?? also meine frau und i gucken uns ab und an mal so ein heimatfilmchen zusammen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is immer wieder sehr "anregend"


1.FC Köln oder Fortuna Düsseldorf


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

:O SV Werder Bremen!!!!

Steh- oder Sitzplatz?


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

Sitzplatz

Chelsea oder Barcelona


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Wuah, natürlich Barca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie kannst du nur... sitzplatz is total fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schmale oder breite reifen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. April 2009)

Definitiv Gefährtabhängig.
Fahrrad: Dünne Reifen
Motorrad: Vorne dünn hinten Breit
Auto: Wayne

Sex oder Zocken


----------



## Neiranus (28. April 2009)

Sex natürlich!


Bremen  oder München


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

BREMEN!!!

neu oder alt?^^


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

Neu 
(kommt natürlich drauf an wo Sitz- oder Stehplatz....aber da ich ein von Grund auf fauler Mensch bin fand ich das Sitzen gerade bequemer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Fussball oder Eishockey


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Fussball

Lionel Messi oder Cristiano Ronaldo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

Oh Gott: sagen wir einfach mal so: NICHT Christiano Ronaldo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WM oder EM


----------



## Falathrim (28. April 2009)

Van der Vaart rockz tem all! :>

Bier oder Wein


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

Bier
(Steven Gerrad is the only one!!!)

USA oder UdSSR


----------



## Bellthane (28. April 2009)

Bin zwar kein Kommunist, aber ein totaler Russland/Sowjet-Fan.

Deshalb UdSSR.

Israel oder Palästina?


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

Find zwar vieles was da von israelischer Seite kommt nicht gut, aber von der Palästiniäsischen/Arabischen Seiter her mindestens genauso wenig also:

Israel

Nordstaaten oder Südstaaten


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Südstaaten da war ich mal :>

CS:S oder WoW?


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

WoW - CS:S eher nur für was zwischendurch

Brasilien oder Argentinien?


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

ka, war in beiden ländern noch nie ^^

chitzen itza oder gizeh?


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

gizeh.....hatte früher als kleines kind nen echtes faible für ägypten (war aber noch nie da)

Mann oder Frau


----------



## villain (28. April 2009)

Frauen - ich liebe sie eben....

dan brown oder stephen king?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

lieber stephen king 


4 GB RAM oder 8GB RAM ?


----------



## Dalmus (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 4 GB RAM oder 8GB RAM ?


4GB, weil ich nur Vista32 hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Digitalanzeige oder Ziffernblatt (Uhr)?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

auf der hand??? digital da handy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zuhause ziffernblatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum 32Bit und net 64Bit


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

32 finde ich ist die schönere Zahl.

Pommes vom MC Donalds oder von Burger King?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. April 2009)

vom MC...burger king hat mich das eine mal als ich drin war enttäuscht

74er Lincoln Continental oder 59er Cadillac Eldorado?


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2009)

beides nicht so doll. aber der lincoln sieht ein wenig besser aus.

studivz oder facebook?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

keins von beiden ... der 59er Cadillac Eldorado ...wooooh sabber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein traumauto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Buch oder Verfilmung dessen


----------



## simion (29. April 2009)

Wovon?


----------



## Rhokan (29. April 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Wovon?



Von irgendeinem Buch...


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Buch oder Verfilmung dessen



BUCH ^^ Man hat ja bei Eragon gesehen, was bei rauskommen kann (und meistens auch rauskommt)

Hard- oder Softcover?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Hardcover als alte Leseratte is dies am besten auch für die sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ubuntu oder Knoppeix


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Whooot? o.O

AC/DC oder Iron Maiden?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

iron maiden

mandeln oder haselnüsse?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

mandeln stören nur beim ora*** nein das war ja wat anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....  ne Hasselnüsse

weil legger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal Ubuntu oder Knoppix (beides Linux Distri's)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mandeln stören nur beim ora*** nein das war ja wat anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagt mir immernoch nichts.

Inquisition oder Kreuzzüge?


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

hmm Inquisition


iTunes oder Winamp? (oder ...?)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2009)

Winamp, eindeutig. iTunes benutze ich nur zum Verwalten meines iPods.


Horror oder Thriller?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



milchbrötchen mit oder ohne rosinen?


----------



## leorc (29. April 2009)

mit rosinen

Kern- oder Schmierseife


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

Kern 





butterbrot oder buttertoast?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

butterbrot

nutella oder nuspli?


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

Nutella!!! 



ZDF oder ARD?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

weder noch^^

premiere fußball übertragung mit oder ohne kommentator?


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

Mit 



Lotto oder bingO?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

weder noch

zuhause fußball gucken mit schal (und der ganze rest) oder ohne?


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

eher ohne ^^ 


BVB oder SO4?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

SVW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

uefa oder cl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

hmm weil BVB ufea SPIELT UFEA!!!!!!


OLÈ OLÈ OLÈ  das ist der BVB OLÈ OLÈ



2 oder 1 liga?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

erste natürlich^^

linke oder rechte shift taste


----------



## Soldier206 (29. April 2009)

linke

jetzt pennen gehen  oder  noch wach bleiben  ?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

noch wach bleiben

film gucken oder weitersurfen?


----------



## Falathrim (29. April 2009)

film gucken

schlafen oder schlafen?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

später schlafen ^^

fenster kipp oder ganz weit auf?


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

Kipp immer! Im Sommer ganz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kartoffel- oder Nudelsalat?


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

reissalat^^

tempos oder tatüs?^^


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

i hate tatüs -.-

#1 vote 4 tempos^^

noch müde oder schon wach?


----------



## bkeleanor (30. April 2009)

schon wach

Haus auf dem land oder am Meer?


----------



## sympathisant (30. April 2009)

am meer

allianz oder horde?


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

FOR THE HORDE!!! *grunz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sekt oder Selters?


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

sekt^^

schraubenzieher oder -dreher?


----------



## leorc (30. April 2009)

Schraubenzieher

"U-förmiges" oder "V-förmiges" Dekolleté


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

rollkragen^^ *EG*
< totel verklemmt hrhr

(btw ist es ein schraubendreher, man zieht die schraube doch ned^^)

ibiza oder mallorca?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

malle!


_16 uhr 10_   oder  _10 nach 4 ?_


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

10 nach 4... Is schneller gesagt und nachts geht mehr ab xD

Hamster oder Eichhörnchen?


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

Eichhörnchen

Rauchen oder Trinken


----------



## Soldier206 (2. Mai 2009)

Trinken

Füller oder Kugelschreiber


----------



## Mayenn (2. Mai 2009)

Kugelschreiber

Lindt oder Milka


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

kinderschoki^^

duschgel mit oder ohne duft?


----------



## Tardok (2. Mai 2009)

mit duft natürlich

Bayrisch oder Hessisch?


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

wieso natürlich? ^^ ich hab die neutralen, damit des sich ned mit dem parfum vermischt, kapisch?^^

plattdüütsch^^

see oder fluß?


----------



## leorc (2. Mai 2009)

see

24 oder desperate housewives


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

fringe ^^

dr house oder andere arzt serie?


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

scrubs

Dr Cox oder Der Hausmeister


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

weder noch^^

scully oder mulder?


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

scully

Skype oder Teamspeak?


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

teamspeak

tomaten oder gewürz kethup?


----------



## Anduris (3. Mai 2009)

mag beides. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chips oder kekse?


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

flips^^ =)

dextro classic oder cextro zitrone?^^


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

dextro classic

crêpe oder pfannekuchen


----------



## villain (3. Mai 2009)

eindeutig pfannkuchen

brockhaus oder wikipedia?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

wikipedia

bank oder hohe kante? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Mai 2009)

Bank

so jetzt was richtig schweres...für mich zumindest!
55er Ford Thunderbird oder 63er Chevrolet Corvette Stingray


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Corvette - schwer war das nicht.

Iron Maiden oder Judas Priest?


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. Mai 2009)

Iron Maiden

Blau oder Rot


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

rot

ketchup oder mayo?


----------



## leorc (5. Mai 2009)

Mayo

Grillen oder Kochen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

grillen

röhre oder tft?


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Mai 2009)

TFT (The Frozen Throne XD)

Diablo II oder Wc3


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Bin garnicht auf "the frozen throne" gekommen^^

Diablo 2. WC3 habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gezockt.


Movie - oder Europapark?


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

weder noch (port aventura)

ente oder pute?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

Pute

Ankleben oder abreissen?


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

abreissen^^   zerstööööörrreeeennn *sing*

kalender (an der wand) mit platz für notizen oder ohne?


----------



## jeef (6. Mai 2009)

ohne..

Oben ohne oder Unten ohne ? ^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Pff scheiß Frage. Aber oben ohne klingt besser^^

Google oder Yahoo


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2009)

Google meistens
sonst Altavista :-)

Gasthaus zum goldenen M (damit ist Mc Donalds gemeint) oder Pizzeria


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

MC 4 Life^^

Ketchup oder Mayo?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

ketchup (kann krebs verhindern und schmeckt zu fast allem)

oben oder unten?


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

unten

rechts oder links


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

links

Sport oder schlafen?


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Klare Antwort: Schlafen^^

Raucher oder Nichtraucher


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Nichtraucher

Alkohol oder kein Alkohol?


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

mal so, mal so^^

mit oder ohne regenschirm?


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Ohne

Vormittag oder Nachmittag


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

nacht^^

im winter: mit oder ohne lange unterhose?^^


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Ohne lange Unterhose! Ich hasse lange Unterhosen^^

youtube oder myvideo^^


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2009)

YouTube

Englisch oder Deutsch?


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2009)

schwierig...aber ich bin doch für englisch

halb voll oder halb leer?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

egal. schenk nach .. ;-)

PDS oder NPD?


----------



## Gauragar (6. Mai 2009)

PDS.

Brust oder Keule?


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Keule.

Schwert oder Axt?


----------



## mirror-egg (6. Mai 2009)

Axt

Zwerg oder Elf/Elb


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

zwergen rulez! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




armbanduhr oder handy?  (zum zeit nachsehen^^)


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

handy!
wow oder schlafen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

rl>schlafen>wow

klinische sauberkeit oder geordnetes chaos?


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

geordnetes Chaos

Horde oder Allianz?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

for the horde!

pvp oder pve realm?


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

pve 

schami oder pala?


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

blood11pala xD 
nja beides schlecht^^

Dienstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

dienstag. mittwoch sind die server zu oft zu lange down. ;-)

auto oder motorrad?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

auto da ich keine motorrad prüfung hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

katze oder hund?


----------



## Lisii (7. Mai 2009)

Hund, weil aktiver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rock oder HipHop?


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

rock (gibt leider wenig guten deutschen rock)

email oder telefon?


----------



## Lisii (7. Mai 2009)

Telefon. Geht schneller, persönlicher und besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brot oder Toast?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (7. Mai 2009)

beides   brot+toast->brötchen

ja oder nein?


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Ja ich danke dir, dass du mir deine Sig gezeigt hast und ich etwas neues zum blocken habe?

blocken oder füttern?


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Mai 2009)

das geht mir am Ar*** vorbei.

Star Wars oder Star Trek?


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Star Wars


Rolling Stones oder Beatles?


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

Rolling Stones wenn dann
Pizza oder Döner


----------



## mirror-egg (7. Mai 2009)

Pizza

normale Pommes oder Kartoffelspalten?


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Kartoffelspalten xD
(scheiß Wort)

Paprika oder Tomaten?


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

Paprika

Kino oder DVD-Abend


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ritter oder Ninja?


----------



## steakpfanne (7. Mai 2009)

Ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laptop oder Normaler Rechner?


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Normaler Rechner zum Zocken

WoW oder WAR?


----------



## Bexor (7. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig WoW ^^

Windows oder Macintosh ?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Da ich nie Macintosh bessesen habe,schließt es sich ja aus.

Windows zum Zocken.Linux für sonstige Anwendungen und für das Aufsetzten von Server ö.ä.


Rock oder Metal?


----------



## mirror-egg (7. Mai 2009)

Rock 

Galileo oder Welt der Wunder?


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

Ich schaue beides nicht. Ich sage aber einfach mal Galileo^^


Mathe oder Deutsch?


----------



## mirror-egg (7. Mai 2009)

^^
ganz klar Mathe


Kugelschreiber oder Füller?


----------



## Tade (7. Mai 2009)

Deutsch!!! Mathe, wuuhaaa allein wenn ichs lese möchte ich auf die Knie gehen und bitterlich schluchzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naivität oder Sarkasmus?


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

sarkasmus^^

x oder y lol


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

f(x)=y

Sin City oder 300


----------



## Hirsi325 (7. Mai 2009)

Sin City


Katzä oder Hund?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

hund



> f(x)=y


hör auf mich mit funktionsgleichungen voll zu labern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fußball oder eishocky


----------



## leorc (7. Mai 2009)

fussball

mühle oder dame


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

mühle

ja oder nein?


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Nein!

Nachtschwärmer oder "X oder Y" Spiel?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

"X oder Y spiel"

boxen oder snooker?


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

snooker



king of queens oder two and a half man


----------



## Soldier206 (7. Mai 2009)

boah hart hm zur zeit two and a half man, weil ich von king of queens die meisten folgen schon kenne^^

Simpsons oder South Park?


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Simpsons. Bisschen niveauvoller.^^

Zeitung oder Online News


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Simpsons.

Berlin oder Hamburg?


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

berlin

ab- oder zunehmen?


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Zunehmen. Abnehmen ist zu anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tattoo oder Piercing?


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Piercing.

groß oder klein


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Groß

Rosa oder Rot?


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

(Wein-)Rot

Jedi oder Sith


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

jedi


m. ali oder einer der klitschko brüder?


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Ali. Klitschko können nur Werbung für irgendwelche Schnitten machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser oder Cola?


----------



## leorc (8. Mai 2009)

ohne Wasser keine Cola, also: Wasser

Science Fiction oder Fantasy


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

Fantasy.


Regen oder Schnee?


----------



## Ich2007 (8. Mai 2009)

regen ...

mann oder frau ?


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

mmhhh mit'n Mann kann ich mehr anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mallorca oder Kreta?


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

kenn beide nicht aber würde auf beide gehen ^^ 




7 oder 14 welche zahl magst du lieber?


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

14
14 Tage Ferien oder Urlaub sind besser^^

jop oder jap?


----------



## jeef (9. Mai 2009)

jap

zug oder bus ^?


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

Zug, obwohl ich beides nicht besonders mag. Ich setze da voll auf's Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Früh- oder Spätaufsteher?


----------



## Naho (9. Mai 2009)

Frühaufsteher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k oder kk?


----------



## leorc (9. Mai 2009)

kk

der Pate 1 oder der Pate 2


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

Der Pate I.


Subway To Sally oder In Extremo?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

mag beides nich
party oder zocken?


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

zocken^^

Wolverine oder Magneto?


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Beides schlecht. Eher Wolverine.

Konsole oder PC?


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

PC

auf jeden Fall oder auf jeden?


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

auf jeden Fall

Mac oder Linux


----------



## leorc (10. Mai 2009)

Linux

"Siedler von Catan" oder "Risiko"


----------



## Gramarye (10. Mai 2009)

Siedler von Catan

Rot oder Schwarz?


----------



## Lisii (10. Mai 2009)

Rot

Grillen oder Pizzataxi?


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an wieviel zeit man hat^^ 
aber so Grillen

telefonieren(auch online) oder chatten


----------



## MOnk75 (10. Mai 2009)

chatten!

schloss oder burg?


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

nicjts mag das nicht ^^ 



traurig oder fröhlig?


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

Fröhlich, mein Druide ist grad Level 77 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strandparty oder Kneipenabend?


----------



## Tade (11. Mai 2009)

Strandparty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pusteblume oder Löwenzahn?


----------



## leorc (11. Mai 2009)

Pusteblume

Zeitung und Nachrichten im Fernsehen


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Zeitung

Schokoeis oder Schokoeis mit Streusel ^.^


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

Keines von beidem:
Schokoeis mit Schokosoße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maus oder Hamster?


----------



## Neiranus (11. Mai 2009)

Hamster



Beck´s oder Kölsch


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. Mai 2009)

Beck's

Vegetarier oder Vegetarier-Hasser?


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Vegetarier-Hasser. Mein Essen braucht auch was zu futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Britney Spears oder Christina Aguleira?


----------



## leorc (12. Mai 2009)

Dann noch eher Christina Aguleira (sicher nicht wegen der Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Brüder Grimm oder Tausend und eine Nacht


----------



## Lisii (12. Mai 2009)

Brüder Grimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wachsen oder Epilieren?


----------



## villain (12. Mai 2009)

nichts von beiden - rasieren...nass


drachen steigen lassen oder schneemann bauen?


----------



## Bexor (12. Mai 2009)

Drachen steigen lassen !

Döner oder Pizza ?


----------



## mirror-egg (12. Mai 2009)

Pizza

Harvard oder Yale?
(mir fällt gerade nichts anderes ein)


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

Yale

Französisch oder Italienisch?


----------



## jeef (13. Mai 2009)

Französisch

Starwars oder StarTrek?


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

star wars

dünn oder dick?


----------



## Lisii (13. Mai 2009)

Mittelding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will keine Angst haben was kaputtzumachen oder selbst platt gemacht zu werden^^

Planters Punch oder Long Island Ice Tea?


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

Long island ice tea 



Sinalco Cola oder Coca cola?


----------



## leorc (13. Mai 2009)

Coca Cola

Twix oder Mars


----------



## Servon (13. Mai 2009)

Mars

Bungee Jumping oder Base Jumping


----------



## jeef (13. Mai 2009)

Base Jumping

hübsch oder hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Hübsch.

Arbeit liegen lassen und im Netz surfen oder die arbeit machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Arbeit liegen lassen ...

Chef vorgaukeln krank zu sein weil man müde ist oder Kopf hoch und durchhalten ?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Durchhalten, wo wir die Arbeit schon liegen lassen. 

Wasser oder Tee?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Hmm wenn schon Tee dann aber bitte nur grünen Tee ...

22 " oder 24 " Monitor ?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Hab nur "Heiße Liebe" da xD

24".

ICQ oder MSN?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Naja ... Kaffee ftw =P 

ICQ 

Moorhuhn oder Solitär ?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

beides. je nach stimmung.

Arsenal oder Chelsea?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Arsenal... 

Schnürsenkel oder Klettverschluss ?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Schnürsenkel

Ablage oder Flyer basteln?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Defnitiv Flyer basteln ... in die Ablage gehört ein Streichholz rein (natürlich angezündet)

Chinesich oder Italienisch zum Mittagsessen ?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Chinesisch.

Dresden oder Hamburg?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

hamburg - schon des dialektes wegen

obst oder gemüse?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Obst.

Apfel oder Birne?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Birne 

Dieter Nuhr oder Mario Barth ?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

dieter nuhr. hab schon karten. .-)

strand oder berge?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

doppelpost .. pls löschen.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Strand im Sommer, Berge im Winter =P

Photoshop oder Photoimpact ?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Dieter Nuhr.

Sommer- oder Winterurlaub?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Beides =P ...

Segeln oder Snowboarden ?


----------



## Soldier206 (14. Mai 2009)

ihr habt da einen übersehen^^ also beantworte ich ma 2 das sich keiner ausgeschlossen fühlt^^

1. Photoshop
2. Snowboarden

Auto oder Motorrad


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Auto.

Eislaufen oder Inliner?


----------



## Rathloriel (14. Mai 2009)

Eislaufen!

Schoki- oder Vanilleeis?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Schokiladeneis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frühling oder Herbst?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Frühling

Rindfleisch oder Schweinefleisch ?


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

weder noch^^

schwester oder bruder?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

bruder. früher ätzend, heute kumpel.

gross oder klein?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Im Bezug auf was xD ?

Naja ... pauschal sag ich mal groß

IPOD oder "Normaler" Mp³ Player ?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

lol .. auf deine körpergrösse .. aber egal ... 

hab mein sonyericsson. brauch weder das eine noch das andere.

ski oder snowboard?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Snowboard ... muss meins mal wieder wachsen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Piste oder abseits ?


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

auf der piste^^

bonbons mit johanisbeer- oder erdbeer geschmack^^


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

johannisbeere

kondom oder pille?


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

pille^^

meinvz oder studivz?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Beides ... Schließlich kann beim Sex mehr passieren als das man Eltern wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith ... : Too slow ^^ ...weder noch, halte nichts von diesen Seiten.

LCD oder Plasma ?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

lcd (war aber zufall, andere sachen haben da mehr zur entscheidung beigetragen)

london oder paris?


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

London

CD oder MP3?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Vinyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...

Naja ... aber da ich eh momentan mit meinem Ipod zum Itunes Junky werde : Mp³

ATI o. Nvidia ?


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Nvidia

Sommer oder Winter


----------



## leorc (14. Mai 2009)

Sommer

Eminem oder 50 Cent


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Nichts, beides zum erbrechen schlecht :/

Titanic oder Dirty Dancing?


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Eminem

&#8364; Too slow D:


Keins von beiden gesehn, sage aber mal Dirty Dancing



Kugelschreiber oder Füllfederhalter?


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

Kugelschreiber.

Mett mit Zwiebeln oder Marmelade?


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

mit Zwiebeln

Youtube oder Myvideo


----------



## Ascanius (14. Mai 2009)

My Video

BVB oder S04?


----------



## leorc (14. Mai 2009)

BVB

James Bond oder Jason Bourne


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Bourne

Herr der Ringe oder Warhammer?


----------



## lucifermaycry (15. Mai 2009)

Kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen find ich, kann mich auch net wirklich entscheiden^^

Arcade oder Simulation (rennspiele)


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

Arcade

Mathe oder Englisch


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Arcade!

Btw: Find ich schon, sind beides Fantasy Welten mit den typischen Genrevertretern (Orks, Elfen, böse Götter).

Adventure oder Shooter?


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

Adventure

Flasche oder Glas?


----------



## Servon (15. Mai 2009)

Glas

Fliege oder Krawatte?


----------



## Nimmue (16. Mai 2009)

öhm... weder noch^^

flaschenöffner oder feuerzeug?


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Feuerzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kino oder DVD?


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Kino 

Plasma oder LCD?


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Kennt sich damit nich aus nimmt aber LCD^^ 





Geforce oder Intel?


----------



## jeef (16. Mai 2009)

beides da die beide nix miteinander zutun haben XD

lolmao oder roflmao ? ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

lolmao

Skateboard oder BMX?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

BMX

Vodka oder Whiskey?


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Coke

Forenspiele oder Doktorspiele?


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Dann doch lieber Forenspiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffee oder Tee ?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Cappucino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC oder Konsole


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

pc (weil man da neben dem zocken noch andere dinge machen kann)

fliegen oder zug fahren?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ganz klar fliegen

Manga oder Anime


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

anime^^

flugangst oder seekrank?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Flugangst, aber bin noch nie mim Schipperl gefahren

Serie oder Spielfilm?


----------



## jeef (17. Mai 2009)

serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut oder Aus ?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Aus

Garten oder Stadt


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Stadt

Strassenkarte oder GPS


----------



## lucifermaycry (17. Mai 2009)

Karte xD

Land oder Stadt


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Stadt

"F***" oder "SCH*****"?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

F*** ^^

Itunes oder Winamp


----------



## villain (17. Mai 2009)

winamp


computerblöd oder pcgameshardware?


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

weder noch ^^

Mit Freunden daheim ne Party schmeißen oder mit Freunden in die Disse?^^


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

Nach dem letzten WE.... mit Freunden in die Disse

Laute Gitarren oder leise Gitarren?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Laute was sonst ... 

Arbeitskollegen nerven oder seriös Arbeiten ?


----------



## jeef (18. Mai 2009)

Arbeitskollegen nerven

Faul oder Fit?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

beides aber eher faul

alkoholische oder nichtalkoholische Getränke


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Nicht alohokolische Getränke
...
Raucher oder Nichtraucher ?


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

raucher^^

malboro, lucky und co oder pall mall und wie die "billigen" ned alle heißen?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Lucky Strike ftw!

Cola oder Eistee


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Eistee ...

Schoki oder Gummigetiers ...?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Gummidinger

Was siehst du lieber an?
Galileo Mystery oder Mythbusters?


----------



## leorc (18. Mai 2009)

Hab bei beidem keine Folge vollständig gesehen, Mythbuster waren mir aber tendenziell sympatischer.^^

Hollywood oder Bollywood


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Hollywood

Auto oder Motorrad


----------



## leorc (19. Mai 2009)

Auto

Taschenrechner oder Kopfrechnen


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

Kopfrechen



Maschienenbau oder Elektrotechnik?


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

Elektrotechnik


Lottogewinn oder ewiges Leben?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Lotto

Winter oder Sommer


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Sommer

Singleplayer RPG oder MMORPG


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

MMORPG

Playstation oder XBOX


----------



## jeef (22. Mai 2009)

keins konsolen sind absolute geldverschwendung ;O

TV oder Stream?


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

TV

Sonnenaufgang oder Sonnenuntergang?


----------



## Bexor (22. Mai 2009)

Sonnenaufgang

Eis oder Popcorn ?


----------



## leorc (22. Mai 2009)

Eis

Age of Empires oder Warcraft


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

Uff, beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klebstoff oder Klebeband?


----------



## Nimmue (22. Mai 2009)

klebeband^^

schwarz oder weiß?


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

Schwarz

Hell oder Dunkel?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

dunkel


Faul oder Erfinderisch


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

Erfinderisch, aber auch manchmal ein bisschen Faul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rotkraut oder Blaukraut?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

bueah keines von beiden


Fleisch oder Fisch


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bueah keines von beiden


Is zwar das gleiche aber egal.  (Gemeint war wie du es nennst.)

FLEISCH!

 oder :-)


----------



## Bexor (22. Mai 2009)

:-)

Headset oder Boxen ?


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

Headset

Buch oder E-Mail


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

E-mail

wochenmarkt oder discounter?


----------



## jeef (23. Mai 2009)

wochenmarkt

Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## leorc (23. Mai 2009)

Samstag

Digitaluhr oder mit Ziffernblatt


----------



## Galdos (23. Mai 2009)

mit Ziffernblatt

Lorielle London oder Daniel Küblböck?


----------



## Nimmue (23. Mai 2009)

wat??? wer???

kuli oder füller?


----------



## Soldier206 (23. Mai 2009)

kuli

Abend/Nacht mit Freunden übers Inet verbringen oder mit ihnen draussen was unternehmen?


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

Draussen was unternehmen natürlich.

"ist"  oder "is"


----------



## Gfiti (23. Mai 2009)

ist ^^

Zeitung oder Zeitschift?


----------



## Meriane (23. Mai 2009)

Zeitschrift



Malz-Bier oder alkoholfreies Bier?


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Cola

Oben oder unten?


----------



## Mr.Misterio (23. Mai 2009)

unten

Cola oder Cola light


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Mai 2009)

roflmao Coke!

Freibad oder Dusche?


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Stream ... 

Itunes oder nowdio ?


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Malz-Bier oder alkoholfreies Bier?





LiangZhou schrieb:


> Cola





LiangZhou schrieb:


> Freibad oder Dusche?





Aero_one schrieb:


> Stream ...
> 
> Itunes oder nowdio ?


Sag mal, habt ihr Forenlags oder wie? o.O

btw: Keins von beiden.

Zug oder Bus?


----------



## leorc (24. Mai 2009)

Zug

Fotografieren oder Filmen?


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

Fotografieren :3

Brötchen oder Brot?


----------



## Bexor (24. Mai 2009)

Brötchen.

Schwimmen oder Fahrrad fahren ?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Mai 2009)

Schwimmen, find ich lustiger^^

Ork oder Nachtelf?^^


----------



## Servon (24. Mai 2009)

Ork

Berge oder Meer?


----------



## mookuh (25. Mai 2009)

Meer

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

youtube


bremser oder raser?


----------



## sympathisant (25. Mai 2009)

raser

bruder oder schwester?


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Schwester ...

Windows oder Linux ?


----------



## Soldier206 (25. Mai 2009)

windows

ok oder k


----------



## Galdos (25. Mai 2009)

ok

Bodenturnen oder rhythmische Sportgymnastik?


----------



## leorc (25. Mai 2009)

Brrr, ist ja beides schrecklich....aber dann noch eher Bodenturnen

Caster oder Melee


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

meele ist iwie lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




plastik oder pappe


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Plastik

dumm oder doof?


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

dumm

hitze oder kälte?


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Hitze

Klein oder mini?


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

klein

1337 oder 1227?


----------



## Bexor (25. Mai 2009)

1337

Gold oder Platin ?


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Platin, is iwie edler und stylischer.

rot/gold oder blau/silber? wenn die Farben zusammen sind.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Platin, is iwie edler und stylischer.
> 
> rot/gold oder blau/silber? wenn die Farben zusammen sind.



blau/silber , warum auch immer. Stelle ich mir halt schöner vor.
Pro7 / Sat1
(RTL ist vergiftet)


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Pro 7

du bist ein loser oder du bist eine Null?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Pro 7
> 
> du bist ein loser oder du bist eine Null?


Du bist eine Null

Mann oder Frau


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

also ich bin männlich wenn du es so meinst. 
oder meinste welches Geschlecht besser ist? 

Spinne oder Kakerlake?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> also ich bin männlich wenn du es so meinst.
> oder meinste welches Geschlecht besser ist?
> 
> Spinne oder Kakerlake?



Ich meine, welches besser ist, sorry, hätte ich besser formulieren sollen^^
Ehm ehm... find' beides ekelhaft aber... Kakerlake




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist dir wichtiger,

Maus oder Tastatur?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

wow spiel ich immer mit maus überwiegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



butte oder magerine?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> wow spiel ich immer mit maus überwiegend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Margarine (schreibt man das nich' so?!)
Brötchen oder Toast?


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Toast

fliegen oder tauchen?


----------



## Galdos (26. Mai 2009)

Fliegen

Tacker oder Locher?


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Locher


Dumm oder schlau


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

Dumm

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

sommer

fleisch oder vitamine?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Fleisch !

Blaue oder Schwarze Tinte ?


----------



## Hanfgurke (26. Mai 2009)

Blau

Ausbildung oder Studium?


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Studium


tot oder leben


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Leben ... 

Banane oder Apfel ?


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

Apfel

gesund oder krank


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Gesund

Mit oder ohne Kohlensäure ?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

krank

mit kohlensäure

schnell oder langsam?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Langsam

USA oder Russland ?


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

USA


----------



## Daidara (26. Mai 2009)

frisch oder faul


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Frisch ...

Mars oder Snickers ?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Mars

Sturmwind oder stormwind


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

stormwind oder auch SW

blitz oder donner?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> stormwind oder auch SW
> 
> blitz oder donner?




Schwer.. hm.. Blitz

Heidi oder Biene Maja


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm sry aber weder noch ... kann beiden nichts positives abgewinnen.

Scrubs oder Greys Anantomy ?


----------



## Galdos (26. Mai 2009)

Scrubs natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bruce Willis oder Jason Statham?


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2009)

Bruce Willis


Metal oder Reggae?


----------



## Bexor (26. Mai 2009)

Reggae ! ^^

Kino oder DVD/BlueRay-Abend mit Freunden ?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Metal oder Reggae?





Bexor schrieb:


> Ausbildung. Da ich mich gerade in einer befinde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat da der Edit Teufel zugeschlagen ^^

Hmm ... DvD Abend mit Freunden

HD oder "Normal" ?


----------



## Bexor (26. Mai 2009)

Da ich nen HD-fähigen LCD besitze eindeutig "HD" ^^

Sekt oder Selters ?


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Sekt

Rot oder Blau?


----------



## leorc (26. Mai 2009)

Blau

Billiard oder Dart


----------



## Galdos (27. Mai 2009)

Billiard

"Bild" oder "Spiegel"?


----------



## Daidara (27. Mai 2009)

Spiegel

Fisch oder fleisch


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

FLEISCH (bleib mir weg mit Fisch)


"Mein Körper ist ein Tempel" oder "Lass das Leben Sünde sein"?


----------



## Daidara (27. Mai 2009)

ich mag auch kein fisch


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> "Mein Körper ist ein Tempel" oder "Lass das Leben Sünde sein"?



Lass das Leben Sünde sein

Nokia oder Samsung ?


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Samsung

Ernie oder Bert?


----------



## Galdos (27. Mai 2009)

Ernie

ICQ oder MSN?


----------



## White-Frost (27. Mai 2009)

ICQ

Blond oder Brünett


----------



## leorc (27. Mai 2009)

Brünett 

Gummibärchen oder Schokolade


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Gümmibärchen

Hartseife oder Flüssigseife?


----------



## Ol@f (27. Mai 2009)

Flüssigseife

Döner oder Baguette (Subway)


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

Baguette!! =)

McDonald oder BurgerKing?


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

McDonald's


eigene oder 10-Finger Schreibweise?


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

10-Finger...geht schneller^^

Winter oder Sommer?


----------



## WAR_FAN (28. Mai 2009)

Sommer

Kino oder Essen gehn


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

Kino

Dösen oder Sport machen


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

momentan: dösen

schoko oder vanille?


----------



## WAR_FAN (28. Mai 2009)

schoko

pvp oder pve


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

PVP

Ketchup oder Mayo?


----------



## WAR_FAN (28. Mai 2009)

ketchup

dick oder doof?


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

Ketchup

Reden oder Schweigen


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf die situation an, aber prizipiell -> schweigen ist gold
wer schweigt ann nix falsches sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tee mit milch oder mit zitrone?


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Zitrone

Kassete oder CD?


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

kasette

oldsql oder newsql


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

oldsql, weil ich es kann ... 

knaller oder raketen?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

was ist old sql? meinst doch die datenbanken oder?

da ich das alte nid kenn new^^
doofer zwischenposter geh weg xD raketen -> machen schönere effekte .. 
spammer oder flamer?


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

oldsql

Langeweile oder Spaß


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ist old sql? meinst doch die datenbanken oder?


SQL = School 
also oldschool oder newschool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahaahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spaß


Kurze Haare oder Glaze?


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

kurze haare (besser als glatze, zumindest bei frauen)

baggersee oder spaßbad?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

SQL <-- datenbank^^
najo dann is klar oldscool mc und co > uludar -.-

kurze haare ;D
.. sympatistant du bist unsympatisch .. -.- baggersee hmm bier schöne frauen dann brauch ich kein wasser mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dk oder ne richtige klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

richtige klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mineralwasser oder Orangensaft


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

offtopic: SQL (Structured Query Language) ist keine datenbank sondern eine sprache um diese abzufragen, einzurichten usw.


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

Mineralwasser

Stein oder Holz


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

ja heisst trozdem sql server und nid datenbankserver den man mit sql abfragen kann xD

stein tut mehr weg beim werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wandern oder skifahren?


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

skifahren

auto oder öffentlicheverkersmittel


----------



## leorc (28. Mai 2009)

Hier in Zürich ganz klar ÖV

Kohlegrill oder Gasgrill


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. Mai 2009)

kohlengrill ganz klar!!

hmm...e-gitarre oder bass?


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

e-gitarre

cola oder ice tea?


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

ice tea

lol oder rofl


----------



## leorc (28. Mai 2009)

lol

Skifahren oder Snowboarden


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Snowboarden ... kam das nicht schonmal vor 3 o. 4 Seiten ?

Frankreich oder Kanada ( zum Snowboarden )


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

Kanada

Windows oder Mac


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Windows

Kellner oder Kellnerin?


----------



## Medmius (29. Mai 2009)

Kellnerin

Skateboard oder Rollerblades?


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

sk8boarden

Street oder Parks (auf sk8en bezogen)


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Street, is cooler.. aber muss man halt können.

Bergdorf oder Stadt?


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

bergdorf da hat man seine ruhe

bluub oder drölfmillionen?


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

bluub

Dixxi oder Hausklo


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Hausklo xD

Hummel oder Biene?


----------



## Lisii (29. Mai 2009)

Hummel... Weil die armen von den anderen Insektem gemobbt werden weil sie fett sind.

Beach-Party oder Dissen-Tour?


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

xD

Beach Party

Jupiter oder Saturn?


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

Saturn sieht geiler aus

Sex vor oder nach der Ehe


----------



## Ol@f (29. Mai 2009)

also wirklich... natürlich vor der Ehe.

Handy oder Mobiltelefon.


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

handy, wer sagt schon mobiltelefon

barbie und ken


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

und??^^ dachte oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



skipper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



traumschiff oder traumcampingwagen?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Campingwagen

Barbie oder ActionMan


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

ActionMan
Barbie ist gruselig

Stefan Raab oder Ingo Oschmann


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

Raab

apfel oder birne?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Apfel

Fanta oder Sprite


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Birne

Too late ...

Fanta

Intel oder Amd ?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Kenne nur Intel, also Intel^^

Schwarze oder weiße Schokolade


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Weiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fisch oder Schweinefleisch?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Fischfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lange oder kurze Haare?


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an obs der Person steht oder nicht^^
Bei mir ganz klar kurze Haare^^

Ketchup oder Mayo?


----------



## leorc (30. Mai 2009)

Mayo

Geld oder Liebe


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Liebe
Chuck Norris oder Wayne?


----------



## Galdos (30. Mai 2009)

Chuck Norris

Hamburg oder Berlin?


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

Hamburg wohn da eher ^^ 






Fußball oder handball?


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Handball (aber eigentlich mag ich beides nicht)
Stargate oder Star Trek


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Star Trek, aber nur, weil da Jonathan Frakes mitspielt

Metallica oder die Toten Hosen


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

metallica!!!!

rechs oder links träger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

goldene mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bündel oder Lose?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

lose =)

kurz oder lang?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm, kommt immer drauf an. Da ich aber in etwa weiß, worauf du anspielst: Nichts.^^

Schnell oder verdammt schnell?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

PAH ^^

kommt drauf an ^^ manchma so, manchma so ^^

mit oder ohne?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Am liebsten ohne. Da ich mir aber Gedanken um meine Zukunft mache(n muss), mit.^^

Dreckig oder sanft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

mal so mal so =)

manchma mit spielzeug oder lieber komplett ohne ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Dann lieber manchmal mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarz-Weiß oder "überfärbt"?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

sw

king of queens oder whats up dad?


----------



## -Vardor- (31. Mai 2009)

Whats up Dad!
LCD oder Plasma?


----------



## leorc (31. Mai 2009)

LCD

Globus oder Atlas


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

atlas^^

kekse mit oder ohne schoki?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

mit natürlich

Kino oder DVD?


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

DVD

weiße oder rote Bratwurst?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ehm.. beides gleich gut, denke ich mal^^

Nintendo oder Sony?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Sony

China oder Japan?


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Japan
Herr der Ringe oder Eragon?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Herr der Ringe. o.O

Star Wars oder Star Trek?


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Star Trek
Schweiz oder Östereich?


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Österreich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viren oder Bakterien?


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Bakterien
Eis oder Schokolade


----------



## Rappi (31. Mai 2009)

Eis

Katze oder Kuchen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Kuchen

Gabel oder Löffel?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Löffel (oder kann man auch mit einer Gabel Nutella-Gläser auslöffeln?)
Busen oder Po?


----------



## Kronas (31. Mai 2009)

tittööön *hust* busen (ich versteh garnicht was manche leute für nen po wahn haben^^)

paint.net oder paint


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

weder noch

kino hinten rechts oder hinten links?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an wo der Eingang ist.
Also immer da, wo der Eingang NICHT ist, sitze ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pflanzen oder Tiere


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2009)

Tiere 

Pädophilie oder Gerontophilie


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Gerontophilie

Spaß oder Ernst?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

spaß DDD

meer oder see?


----------



## Baits (31. Mai 2009)

See.

Bewegungslegasthenie oder Rechtschreiblegathenie?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

Rechtschreiblegasthenie, das andere gibts ja garnich

PC oder konsole?


----------



## simion (2. Juni 2009)

Pc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Paladine sind gay. (:

Rock oder Pop?


----------



## leorc (2. Juni 2009)

Rock

Beatles oder Rolling Stones


----------



## $n4re (3. Juni 2009)

Hm, Rolling Stones

Tokio Hotel: Top oder Flop?


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

flop

tasse milch oder glas milch?


----------



## Breezz (3. Juni 2009)

glas milch 



 Tischventilator o0oder Windmühle

xD


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juni 2009)

ventilator

Detroit Red Wings oder Pittsburgh Penguins?


----------



## leorc (10. Juni 2009)

sag jetzt einfach Pittsburgh Penguins damit hier wieder etwas Leben reinkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handy oder Festnetz


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

Handy.

Cola oder Bier?


----------



## leorc (12. Juni 2009)

Im Moment wäre mir ne Cola lieber

Film schauen oder zocken?


----------



## Meriane (12. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig zocken ^^

Popcorn oder Chips?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Popcorn. Auch wenn ich die Schale mang den Zähnen hasse.

Makrele oder Forelle?


----------



## oOcloudOo (12. Juni 2009)

Forelle

World of Warcaft oder Freundin ^^

*gespannt ist*


----------



## Skatero (13. Juni 2009)

Freundin

Ich spiel gar nicht WoW.

Fernkämpfer oder Nahkämpfer?


----------



## Kruschkrusch (13. Juni 2009)

Arrrgh! Was ist mit den Heilern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gut: Fernkämpfer (wozu gibts dualspecc^^)

Schinken oder Käse? (Sry, ich weis dass das einfallslos ist)


----------



## Breezz (14. Juni 2009)

schinken



Nass-chemische Analysemethoden oder Instrumentelle Analytik



=)


----------



## leorc (14. Juni 2009)

Nass-chemische Analysemethoden (machen mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wasserstoffperoxid oder Kaliumpermangant (Um mal ein wenig in der Nische zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Breezz (14. Juni 2009)

Kaliumpermangant

klingt besser =)



Gesetz der multiplen Proportionen  oder  Gesetz der konstanten Proportionen


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

Gesetz der konstanten Proportionen, klingt besser 

Unterricht oder arbeiten?


----------



## Breezz (14. Juni 2009)

mhm unterricht 

ich bleib bei der chemie hat so geile ausdrücke =)



Endergone- oder  exergone Reaktionen^^


----------



## leorc (14. Juni 2009)

exergon

Schwefelsäure oder Salpetersäure


----------



## Breezz (15. Juni 2009)

Schwefelsäure 

schmeckt besser =)


Terbium oder  Ronald Weasley


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Ronald Weasley ... kenn zwar beide nicht, aber bei dem schimmert es minimal.

Punkt oder Komma?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig Punkt! Sonst hörts ja gar nie mehr auf...

Grüner Schimmel oder brauner Schlamm?


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2009)

brauner schlamm. 

hund oder katze?


----------



## Lisii (15. Juni 2009)

Hund

Eis oder Chips?


----------



## leorc (15. Juni 2009)

Eis

Brief oder E-Mail


----------



## Breezz (15. Juni 2009)

E-Mail

Magnetismus oder Terrorismus xD


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Magnetismus


Schwarzbrot oder Graubrot?


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

doppel post ....


----------



## Lisii (16. Juni 2009)

Schwarzbrot!

Herbst oder Frühling?


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

Beides ^^ 


Eine Telephnon was fest irgendwo steht oder ein Haus handy?


----------



## Breezz (16. Juni 2009)

Eine Telephnon welches fest irgendwo steht



hemeroiden oder bulimie?


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Hämorrhoiden (So schreibt man das richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mainstream oder Underground?


----------



## leorc (17. Juni 2009)

Mainstream

Tacker oder Locher?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Locher
Duschen oder Baden?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

Duschen!

Desktop oder Notebooke?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Desktop

Brief oder E-Mail


----------



## leorc (17. Juni 2009)

E-Mail

Grüne oder Blaue Augen (unschwer zu erkennen wer mich auf die blöde Idee gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Breezz (17. Juni 2009)

Grüne =)



Opera oder IE?


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

bei der auswahl lieber IE8 *brr*

Serious Sam oder der Duke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breezz (17. Juni 2009)

Serious Sam!



Brühschlammbedeckte Mithrilablagerung oder Multivitaminmehrfruchtsaft?


----------



## Urengroll (18. Juni 2009)

Multivitaminsaft






NES oder SNES?


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

NES (hatte aber nichts davon)

GTI oder manta?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

GTI

Judas Priest oder Iron Maiden?


----------



## Breezz (18. Juni 2009)

Iron Maiden^^



bavaria oder Seychellen?^^


----------



## Wyverex666 (19. Juni 2009)

Seychellen die können besser deutsch^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Breezz (19. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



merkantilismus oder Imerialismus?


----------



## leorc (19. Juni 2009)

Merkantilismus

Vulkanier oder Klingone?


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Klingone.

ICQ oder Miranda?


----------



## Breezz (20. Juni 2009)

ICQ



Illetrismus oder Enzyklopädie

hat sooo viel gemeinsam =)


----------



## Crysling (20. Juni 2009)

Enzyklopädie



Schlagsahne oder Schokosoße?(Wird das so geschrieben?)^^


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Schlagsahne.

Digital oder Analog?


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juni 2009)

Digital.


Xbox oder PS3?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. Juni 2009)

PS3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?^^


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kokosnuss oder hohle Nuss?


----------



## leorc (23. Juni 2009)

Kokosnuss

Mass Effect 2 oder Dragon Age?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Juni 2009)

Mass Effect 2



Fifa oder pro evoution soccer?


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Naja hab beides nie gespielt, aber sag mal "Pro Evolution Soccer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kater am Morgen oder Sonnenbrand am Abend?


----------



## Scharamo (25. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kater am Morgen oder Sonnenbrand am Abend?



Kann man beides wunderbar konbinieren^^

Sonnenbrand am Abend 

simpsons oder futurama


----------



## leorc (25. Juni 2009)

Simpsons

Anno oder Siedler?


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Anno

*Kursiv* oder _Fett_?


----------



## mookuh (25. Juni 2009)

_Fett_

Skype oder Teamspeak2?


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

TS2 weils true ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stilles Wasser oder mit Kohlensäure?


----------



## leorc (25. Juni 2009)

mit Kohlensäure

Gummibärchen oder Schokolade?


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

schokolade

coke zero oder light?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (26. Juni 2009)

zero



bein oder arm bruch?


----------



## Murgroz (26. Juni 2009)

Beinbruch, damit kann man immer noch zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arthas oder Illidan?


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juni 2009)

beinbruch

5.1 oder stereo?


----------



## villain (26. Juni 2009)

klar 5.1

terminator oder transformers ?


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juni 2009)

Transformers

Logitech oder Zennheiser?


----------



## Ice-mage (27. Juni 2009)

Logitech

Gut oder Böse?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

*S*ennheiser

Krawatte oder Fliege?


----------



## Ice-mage (27. Juni 2009)

-.- ...

Krawatte

Motorrad oder Auto?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auto, aber nur weil ich den Motorradschein (noch) net hab

Super oder Diesel?


----------



## leorc (27. Juni 2009)

Super

Nord- oder Südamerika


----------



## Meriane (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm Südamerikaa.

Segelflugzeug oder Segelboot?


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

ich nehm das Flugzeug

Windows oder Linux?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

Windows

Mäcces oder Burger King?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

Burger King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cola oder Mineralwasser?


----------



## leorc (28. Juni 2009)

Cola

Bleistift oder Kugelschreiber


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

Kugelschreiber

Tempo oder Stofftaschentuch?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

Tempo

Scrubs oder King of Queens?


----------



## Meriane (28. Juni 2009)

King of Queens, Scrubs hab ich noch keine Folge geguckt.

Flips oder Chips?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

Flips

Anzug oder leger?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

Anzug

hartes oder weiches bett


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

Hartes

Zeitschrift oder Buch?


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Zeitschrift

Aus dem Bett fallen oder vom Stuhl fallen?


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

Ich Tollpatsch? Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nackig oder wenigstens ein TShirt (oder so)^^


----------



## leorc (29. Juni 2009)

auf mich bezogen? dann doch besser mit T-shirt^^
auf Freundin bezogen? dann vielleicht lieber nackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ketchup oder Mayo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

MAYO!!!1111

warmes oder kaltes wetter?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

Warmes Wetter! Wobei die deutschen ja im sommer immer über die Hitze und im Winter immer über die Kälte meckern xD

Sekt oder Selters?


----------



## bagge93 (30. Juni 2009)

sekt, dann selters ;-)

blu-ray oder dvd?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

blu-ray, ganz klar.

Plasma oder LCD?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

Plasma



Steak oder Putenfleisch


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Steak

Kopfhörer oder Boxen?


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

Boxen

Batterien oder Akkus?


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2009)

akkus.

filmen oder fotografieren?


----------



## leorc (30. Juni 2009)

Fotografieren

Laufen oder Radfahren?


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Radfahren

Flaschenpost oder Schnurpost?

Dem da haben wir früher Schnurpost gesagt, vielleicht kennt Ihrs ja als Schnurtelefon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2009)

was ist denn schurpost? auch googel kennt das wort nicht ..


----------



## Meriane (30. Juni 2009)

Schnurpost, hab ich ma gemacht und fands lustig. (als Kind)

Kartoffelchips oder Krabbenchips?


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Krupuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Krabbenchips

Geruch von frisch gemähtem Gras oder von nassem Beton?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

ich nehm das gras

Zigarre oder Zigarillo?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (1. Juli 2009)

bin nicht raucher aber ich sag mal zigarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bus oder bahn?


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. Juli 2009)

bahn

Skype oder ICQ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

icq

bier oder schnaps?


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Schnaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feder- oder Dinkelkissen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

Federkissen

Döner oder Yufka?


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Federkissen
> 
> Döner oder Yufka?



Who the fuck is Entchen/Was ist ein Yufka?!

DÖNER!

Shakes oder Fidget


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Juli 2009)

SHAKES!!!!!1111 ^^ 

pokemon oder digimon? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juli 2009)

@Haszor: Yufka ist das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@thread: Pokemon ^^

USB-Stick oder Externe HDD?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (3. Juli 2009)

UsB Stick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lieber dick oder doof?°^^

(die 2 typen net die eigentschaften!)


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Dick!

Klein oder Groß?!


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Groß (:

Keks oder Kuchen?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Kuchen

Handball oder Basketball?


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Handball

Goldbarren oder Edelsteine?


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Goldbarren

Buffed oder wow-europe forum?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS3 oder XBOX360?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

PS3

Dawn of Dead oder Shaun of Dead ?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Dawn of Dead

WoW oder WAR?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

WoW tzz

Hardstyle oder Schlager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Nehm ich halt Schlager (mag aber beides nicht wirklich^^)

Deutsch oder Mathe? 

Mir fällt grad nix anderes ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Mathe

Kirsch- oder Vanille Eis ? 

Mir fällt auch nix ein !


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Vanille

Pes oder Fifa?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Pes ? naja Fifa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laptop oder Rechner ?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Rechner

Fanta oder Sprite?

Pes=Pro Evolution Soccer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

ok dann war Fifa richtig.

Fanta!!!!111einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strand oder Balkonien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirs unterhalten uns auch gegenseitig, sonst macht keiner mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Strand 

Mc'Donalds oder Burger King?

Langsam hab ich keine Idee mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

mc´s ganz klar ^^ 

SoaD oder Slipknot?^^


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

slipknot

luftballon oder wasserbombe?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Wasserbombe

Winter oder Sommer?


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Gabs schon aber naja 

Winter

Maus oder tastatur?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Tasta

PvP oder PvE ?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

PvP

Allianz oder Horde?


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Hordää

Krieger oder PewpewlasereuleE?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Mage

Av oder WS ?


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Monsterplay (Bin HdRO spieler1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Alkohol oder Kaffee?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich weder noch so richtig aber naja Alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kaffee ist nicht mein Ding

Plasma oder LCD ?


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

plasma

kätsap oda mayo?


----------



## Bexor (3. Juli 2009)

Ketchup !

Obst oder Gemüse ?


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Garnix von beiden :<

Steak oder gemüsäspißß


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Steak

Grillen oder Kochen ?


----------



## Droyale (3. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Steak
> 
> Grillen oder Kochen ?


Grillen

Mozilla oder explorer?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Mozilla

x oder y ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kugelschreiber oder Füller?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Kuli was denn sonst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD4890 oder GTX 295 Mars ?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar HD4890!!!

American Pie oder American Pie 2?

Sorry hab grad nichts besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Nackte Meile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum keine GTX 295 Mars ? o.O

Döner oder Pizza ?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kopfhörer oder Boxen?


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Logitech Z4 2.1 Soundsystem also Boxen, obwohl ich noch nen gutes Sennheise Headset habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber Boxen haben mehr Bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 295 Mars. Klick mich !

Krass ich muss die haben ? Wer hat Geld für mich ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Juli 2009)

Pils oder Weizen? (und bitte keine Kids, die hier mit Cola-Weizen und dergleichen ankommen^^)


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Pils



Nordsee oder Ostsee ?

Meine Antwort siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Juli 2009)

Nordsee [bin Halb-Ostfriese]

Tattoo oder Piercing?


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

Naja, würd mir zwar keins von beiden machen, aber ich find Tattoo kann ästhetischer aussehen.

Gitarre oder Bass?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Juli 2009)

Bass [lerns selbst grad]

Mayo oder Senf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymusss (5. Juli 2009)

hier eine erklärung http://www.julia-kraus.de.vu/index.php?id=147af9


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2009)

alter .... is das dein ernst? notgeiler vollidiot -.-


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (6. Juli 2009)

Mayo



Batman oder Robin?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

Batman

Jack Daniels oder Jim Beam?


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Tullamore Dew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

hmm kay Daniels.

Nix oder Nichts?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

Nichts 

Bier oder Wein?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

Bier

Zeichentrick oder 3D-Animation?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Zeichentrick (mal was bei dem ich ungehemmt zugebe altmodisch zu sein)

Nimm zwei...gelb oder orange???


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Juli 2009)

Orange (wärmer)

PC oder Konsole?


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

PC

Strategie-Brettspiel oder Strategie-Computerspiel?


----------



## Yorani (7. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> PC
> 
> Strategie-Brettspiel oder Strategie-Computerspiel?



StrategieComputerspiel (wenn überhaupt)

Shakes oder Fidget?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Juli 2009)

Fidget

Farin Urlaub oder Bela B.?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (7. Juli 2009)

Farin Urlaub



lanparty oder solo zocken?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Lanparty

schwarz oder bunt?


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Schwarz

Apfel oder Banane?


----------



## Lungodan (7. Juli 2009)

Schwarz.

Ketchup oder Mayo?


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Apfel und Ketchup, aber nicht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut denken oder unter der Dusche singen?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Definitiv beides!!! Nicht nur unter der Dusche...

Sonne oder Mond?


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Mond!

Wurst oder Steak?


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2009)

Steak ( mhhh *sabber* )

Bio oder Chemie ?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Bio!

Arm ab oder arm dran?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

lol ^^ Arm dran...so kannste wenigstens wieder Fuß fassen *haha Wortwitz*

Süß oder salzig?


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

Süß


Hinten, oder Vorne?^^


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

vorne da kann man bessern gucken xD



Weizenbier oder Hopfenbier?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Weizen, aber Hopfen ist auch ok...egal Hauptsache BIER!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm jetzt will ich ein Bananenweizen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oben oder Unten?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Oben

Gut oder Böse?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

*BÖÖÖÖÖÖSSSEEEEE!!! *  "Es ist Böses im Busch! Böses? Meerjungfraumann und Blaubarschbube vereint! Auf zum unsichtbaren Bootmobil!"

Tag oder Nacht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Nacht...N8life 4tw

Klavier oder Keyboard?


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Definitiv Klavier.

80er oder 90er?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

90er, da ich dort geboren bin, aber auch 80er, weil ich auf die Musik steh'

Also 85-95 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Techno oder House?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (8. Juli 2009)

techno



spaß oder freude?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

Sowas kenn ich gar nicht..
Dennoch: Spaß


Kekse oder Kräcker?


----------



## Yorani (8. Juli 2009)

Schwierig..

Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Traumschloß oder Traumschiff


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Traumschloss


Büroarbeit oder Baustelle?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Büroarbeit, kann man nebenher Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Illidan oder Sylvannas?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

Unentschieden, bin im Sommer gern draussen am Arbeiten und im Winter eher im Büro.


Pepsi oder CocaCola`?

-----------------------
Edit:

Illidan.

Pepsi oder CocaCola`?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Pepsi, ist billiger und schmeckt gleich

p.s. war schneller aber wust

Illidan oder Sylvannas?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Verwirrend...


Cash oder Überweisung?


----------



## Lichkingkiller (8. Juli 2009)

Cash

Dumm oder Schlau?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Schlau

Kino oder TV?


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Gute Filme im Kino, schlechte im TV

CD oder MP3?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

MP3

PC oder Mac?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

PC

Axt oder Schwert?


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Schwert

Tag- oder Nachtmensch?


----------



## Lanee (9. Juli 2009)

Nachtmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Parfum oder Aftershave


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

aftershave

string oder hotpants?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Hotpants

Schwarz und Lila oder Blau und weiß?


----------



## Haszor (9. Juli 2009)

Schwarz und Lila denk ich mal...!


Auge zu weil Auge auf oder Auge auf weil Auge zu wenn drei mal drei neunzig ist?!


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

42

Wahrheit oder Lüge?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (9. Juli 2009)

Wahrheit

Wahrheit oder Pflicht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Wahrheit

Fleisch oder Gemüse?


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

FLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEISCH!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser oder Milch?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. Juli 2009)

mag beides nich^^
nja dann nehm ich halt wasser

halb voll oder halb leer?


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

halb voll ^^ kenn den trick 


Windows media player oder Winmap?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

@Dr.Disconnect: Du bestehst zu 70% aus Wasser...wie kannst du das nicht mögen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn dann Winamp...aber eigentlich iTunes


32 oder 64 bit?


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

ich habe selber 32 bit was is da eigentlich der unterschiedt? 





Punkt oder Emo oder Normalo mensch?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Was ist schon normal? Aber sicherlich kein Punk oder Emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze oder lange Haare?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

laaaaange haare =P wie soll man sonst headbangen? ^^

metal oder hip-hop?


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

ROCKK!!!!! 






Otto oder Michael mittermeyer oder beide? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Michael Mittermeyer 

Atze oder Banghead?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

wtf? is das dein ernst??? das bedarf keiner antwort.... ^^ 

laute musik oder leise musik?


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

MIttel




Zucken oder mehl? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

hehe war nur auf die Antwort gespannt xD

laute Musik!!

Alk oder andere Droge?


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

Alk 




Sony oder Nokia?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

hab nen nokia von daher nokia

simpsons oder southpark?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Ouh, das is schwer...ich nehm beides!

Füller oder Kulli?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Füller, kann man besser schreiben

Sandwich oder Burger?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an...nimmt sich net viel! Ansonsten Burger 4tw

Kippe+Kaffee oder fullminantes Frühstück?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Da ich weder rauche noch Kaffee trinke,Frühstück.

Döner oder Chinese?


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

hunde und katzen schmecken nicht wirklich. daher: Döner

familie oder freunde?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Freunde(Glaubst du ich verbringe freiwillig Zeit mitt dem Alten Drachem mutter??)

Silbbermond oder Pur?


----------



## Siltan (10. Juli 2009)

Silbermond

tag oder nacht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Nacht,

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Siltan (10. Juli 2009)

auto

fliegen oder schwimmen?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

schwimmen

Darnassus oder Silvermoon?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Darnassus

Geldbeutel oder Portmonaie (was sagst du?)


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Geldbeutel

Singen oder tanzen?


----------



## Yorani (11. Juli 2009)

Mh schwer, kann beides nich.. aaber
Singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hüpfen oder springen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

Springen

Aspirin oder Alternative?


----------



## Lubbl (11. Juli 2009)

alternative



zungenkuss oder bussi


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an mit wem...ansonsten Zungenkuss

PayTV oder Standart-Sender?


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

wir haben Premiere ^^





Boxen oder Judo?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

Judo, hab ich früher mal ein paar Jahre gemacht

Fahrer oder Beifahrer?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Juli 2009)

Beifahrer, bin erst 17^^

Live oder Studio?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Studio(live ist unbezahlbar)

Bier oder JackyCola(schreibt man doch so oder???)?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brot oder Brötchen?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Juli 2009)

Brötchen


WoW oder Lotro?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

noch wow o.O

Haribo Gummibärchen oder Colorado?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Gummibären

Twillight oder Interview with a Vampire?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das eine wegen dem Schauspieler, das andere wegen dem Film ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Madrid oder Paris? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

Paris...war noch nicht in Madrid, in Paris aber schon^^

Schlafen oder Wach sein?


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

Wach sein... schlafen ist so unproduktiv.

Party machen oder Zuhause bleiben?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Party. Aber manchmal is so n Abend vorm PC/TV auch ganz schön

4:3 oder 16:9?


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

16:9

Knack&Back: Buttermilch- oder Sonntagsbrötchen?


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

Sonntagsbrötchen

Kino- oder DvD-Abend?


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Beides ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelanschluss oder DVB-T?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Kabel

Parfum oder After-Shave?


----------



## Yorani (15. Juli 2009)

After-Shave

Instantkaffee oder aufgebrüht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Gebrüht

Chesseburger oder Hamburger?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Cheesburger

McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Burger King

Bass oder Gitarre?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Gitarre

Richtiges Schlagzeug oder E-Drums?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Richtiges Schlagzeug

East-Side oder E-Saite?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

E-Saite!

Finnisch oder Englisch?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Englisch

Online-Banking oder Gang zur Filliale?


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2009)

Filliale

Legolas oder Gimli?


----------



## Cybereule (15. Juli 2009)

Gimli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fahrradausflug oder Wandern ?


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Wandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnencreme oder Sonenspray? ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Sonnenspray =)

Sonne am Strand oder Schatten unter Baum?


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Schatten unterm Sonnenschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Digitale oder analoge Armbanduhr?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Analog

Regen oder Hagel?


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

SCHNEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aspirin oder Paracethamol?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Da du immer deine eigene Antwort gibts mach ich das jetzt auch =P

Ich brauch kein Aspirin oder Paracethamol solange ich BIER habe!

Erdinger oder Franziskaner?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Weder noch.. Flens!

Becks oder Haake Beck?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Öhm...da ich "Haake Beck" nicht kenne sag ich Becks.

Schimmelpilz oder Schimmel (Pferd) und ein Pilz?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Pferd und Pils verkaufen und dafür ein paar Kisten Weihenstefan Kristall-Weizen

Funky oder Softy?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Funky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ska- oder Klassischen Punk?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

da punk nich so mein ding is METÄÄÄÄÄÄÄL

toaster oder backofen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Beides...ne Lasagne bekomm ich zumindest nicht in den Toaster ^^
Pikant oder süß aufs Brot?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

Je nach Lust und Laune

Hänchen oder Pute?


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Hähnchen!

Grüne Tomaten oder rote Tomaten?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Rote

Klopapier oder Bidet?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Klopapier

Tatu oder Zattoo?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Tattoo...aber was ist 'Zattoo'?

Ordnung oder Chaos?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

Chaos!

Rebellisch oder Brav?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Beides - die Mischung machts!

MS Office oder Open Office?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Eindeutig MS Office, in Open Office fehlen mir einfach wichtige Funktionen



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Tattoo...aber was ist 'Zattoo'?
> 
> Ordnung oder Chaos?


Also um Dich aufzuklären:

Das hier ist ein Tattoo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist/sind Tatu. (Musikgruppe):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Zattoo ist ein kostenloser Online-Fernsehstreamdienst, den man mit nem Abo auch in höher auflösender Qualität bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonnenblume oder Blumenkind?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ahja, hab erst überlegt ob du die 2 Lesben meintest oder ob du Tattoo einfach falsch geschrieben hast^^ Naja, verspekuliert im klassischen Sinne

Blumenkind


SMS oder Email?


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

SMS

Brief oder Postkarte?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Postkarte, bei Briefen gibts immer sonen Schreibkrampf ^^

Friends im Fernsehen oder echte Freunde?


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Echte Freunde =)

Folkmusik oder Hip-Hop?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

ehmm k.p was folkmusik is aber es is auf jedenfall besser als hip-hop also folkmusik

boxen oder kopfhörer?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Boxen

Queen oder King of Queens?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

unentschieden, da Queen götter sind und Kevin James einfach geil ist..^^


Blut- oder Nachtelfe?


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Nachtelfe,obwohl Blutelfen auch nicht übel sind

Alt oder jung?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

Jung

Sportler oder Couch-Potatoe?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin eher ein Couch-Potatoe, treib aber recht gern Sport, macht mir schon Spaß, so ist das ja nicht.


Fuß- oder Handball?


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Zum selber spielen: Handball
Zum zuschauen: Fussball

Stau oder Zug verpassen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

Stau

Windows 7 oder älteres Windows (XP/Vista)?


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Windows 7 \o/

Harry Potter oder Herr der Ringe


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juli 2009)

Harry Potter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

hmmm
wasd oder <>^v


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

wasd

Rucksack oder Tasche?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Tasche

Socke oder Strumpf


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Socke o.O


ZAM oder Marcel


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

ZAM

Glas oder Becher


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Glas


Youtube oder Myvideo


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

ganz klar youtube 

google oder bing


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

google

Handy oder Klassisches Telefon?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

Handy [wegen Musik]

Film schauen oder Kneipentour?


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

Je nach Lust und Laune

Schnitzel mit Pommes oder Sushi?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

schnitzel mit pommes , ich mag kein fisch =) 

optische maus oder kugel maus


----------



## Tiburøn (18. Juli 2009)

optische maus

PHP oder HTML


----------



## Sorja (18. Juli 2009)

HTML

Auto oder Fahrrad


----------



## Tiburøn (18. Juli 2009)

Auto

Nokia oder Simens


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

Nokia

Ikea oder Nicht-Ikea?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Nicht - Ikea

Gamestar oder PC Games


----------



## Tiburøn (18. Juli 2009)

Gamestar

Counter Stike oder Doom3


----------



## Sneedlewood (18. Juli 2009)

CS

Eistee(kalt) oder frisch gebrühter Tee(kalt/warm)


----------



## Tiburøn (18. Juli 2009)

Eistee

Cola oder Pepsi


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

cola 

ohrbooten oder seeed?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

ohrbooten

RES 5 oder GTA 5


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

GTA 5

Desktop oder Kommandozeile?


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> GTA 5
> 
> Desktop oder Kommandozeile?




Desktop


Computer oder Konsole


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (20. Juli 2009)

Dream schrieb:


> Desktop
> 
> 
> Computer oder Konsole



Computer


gebraten oder gebacken?


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Computer
> 
> 
> gebraten oder gebacken?




gebraten (aber gebratener Kuchen O.o)


One Piece oder Naruto


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Naruto

Fünfzehn farbige Fliegen oder sieben schlafende Spatzen?


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naruto
> 
> Fünfzehn farbige Fliegen oder sieben schlafende Spatzen?




Spatzen :>


Feuer oder Finsternis


----------



## Tiburøn (20. Juli 2009)

Feuer

Emo oder Punk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Tiburøn schrieb:


> Feuer
> 
> Emo oder Punk
> 
> ...



Emo x3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe selber schwarze haare bin aber kein emo xD
Aber emo mädchen sehen oft geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Hopper werden oder nie wieder zocken dürfen?


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Nie wieder zocken dürfen. Ich bin auf vernünftige Hosen angewiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blaukraut oder Sauerkraut?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

Sauerkraut

Mars oder Snickers?


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Snickers - GET SOME NUTS!

Baumnuss oder Walnuss?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

Walnuss

Aldi oder Lidl?


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Lidl, für mich nie wieder Aldi! Magendarmgrippe durch Aldi-Gammelfleisch hat mir die Augen geöffnet.

Magendarmgrippe oder Grippe mit hohem Fieber?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Juli 2009)

Echt? Hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Lebensmitteln von Aldi (kaufe da seit Jahren ein)...wollte aber mal Lidl ausprobieren.

Magendarmgrippe (hockst zwar dauernd aufm Pott, kannst aber noch mehr machen, als mit hohem Fieber)

Bud Spencer oder Terrence Hill?


----------



## _Marv_ (20. Juli 2009)

Bud Spencer

Nerd oder FreaK?


----------



## Raheema (21. Juli 2009)

nichts =) 



Hell oder dunkel?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Helldunkel

Salz und Pfeffer oder Ketchup?


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Salz und Pfeffer


Apfel oder Pfannkuchen?


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Pfannkuchen

Eine arme Oma oder eine Armee Opas?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht aber da eine oma nich so schlimm is wie ne arme opas nehm ich eine arme oma 

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

youtube

Der Unterschied liegt an der Schreibweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Eine arme Oma" ist eine Oma, die arm ist, sprich wenig oder kein Geld hat.
"Eine Armee Opas" hingegen sind ganz viele Opas, also eine richtige Armee davon, ein Heer.

Rote Ohren oder blaue Nase?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Rote Ohren...sind nicht ganz so präsent wie ne blaue Nase

Ess-Stäbchen oder Messer/Gabel/Löffel?


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Messer/Gabel/Löffel, mit Stäbchen kann ich gar nicht umgehen =P

Döner oder Chinesisch?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Chinesisch

Dunkle oder helle Schokolade?


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

auf jeden fall dunkle schokolade (am besten mit chili-anteil)


urlaub an der ostsee oder auf malle?


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

Also wenns jetzt sofort wäre Ostsee, ein Kumpel der grad von Malle kommt hat Schweinegrippe


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

Keine Frage, schäm Dich Olaf!

Weisse Böhnchen oder grüne Bohnen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Weisse Bohnen und der Abend ist gerettet...außer für andere in deiner unmittelbaren Umgebung ^^

Blümchensex oder Kamasutra?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Was für eine Frage! Schande über dich!Schande über deine Freunde! Schande über dieine Familie! Schande über Kenny!
So, okay,ich bin ausgeschandet, Blümchensex.

Pur oder Eisblume?


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, womit ich soviel Schande über mich (und andere) gebracht habe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eisblume

Tastatur oder Spracheingabe?


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Tastatur

Biene oder Wespe?


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Biene...die haben wenigstens einen Sinn (Honig)

Notizblock oder Organizer?


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

Organizer

Nutella oder No-Name-produkt?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Noname-Produkt

Kässpätzle oder Schupfnudeln?


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Kenne ich beides irgendwie nicht.. =( Spätzli klingt gut, aber Kässpätzle kann ich nicht =D


Bürojob oder Baustelle?


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Kenne ich beides irgendwie nicht.. =( Spätzli klingt gut, aber Kässpätzle kann ich nicht =D
> 
> Bürojob oder Baustelle?


(Kässpätzle sind Spätzli mit Käse überbacken)
Bürojob

Bob der Baumeister oder Tim Taylor?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Spätzli gibts net, es heißt Spätzle und kommt aus dem Schwäbischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tim Taylor


Schlüssel oder Schlüsselkarte?


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Auszug aus Wikipedia:


> Spätzle [&#712;&#643;p&#603;tsl&#601;] (schwäbische Verkleinerungsform von Spatz [möglicherweise „Sperling“ bedeutend oder „Batzen, Klumpen“], als Wasserspatzen im 18. Jahrhundert belegt), auch *Spätzli oder Spatzen* genannt, sind schwäbische bzw. alemannische Teigwaren, die als Beilage oder mit weiteren Zutaten als eigenes Gericht serviert werden. In Ungarn und der Slowakei ist ein äquivalentes Gericht verbreitet (galuska bzw. halušky), wobei Österreich die beiden Kulturen verbindet. Im Schwäbischen verwendet man meist die Pluralform Spätzlâ bzw. Spatzâ. *Die Wortherkunft gilt als umstritten.* Einer Hypothese nach resultiert der Begriff aus einer schlechten Eindeutschung des italienischen Wortes Spezzato (in Stücke geschnitten).


Es handelt sich hierbei also um Umgangssprache und ist total korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlüsselkarte

Fisch oder Vogel?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Spätzle/Spatzen kommen aber hier in Deutschland nach wie vor ausm Schwabenland, und da sagt keiner Spätzli (kommt bestimmt von den Öschis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja...mal wieder ne sinnlose Diskussion

Vogel


Obst oder Gemüse?


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Obst

Nussecke oder Mandelhörnchen?^^


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Mandelhörnchen!

Frisch- oder Dauer-Wurst?


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

öh... wenn du mir dagst was Landjäger davon sind?

Stier oder Ochse, was sagst du?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Stier

Xbox360 oder PS3?


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Juli 2009)

PS3 

nudelsupper oder reistopf?

landjaeger sind eigentlich so wuerstchen..


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Reistopf, bin kein Suppenkasper

Ein Bett im Kornfeld oder ein Korn im Feldbett?


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juli 2009)

Bett im Kornfeld

A-Hörnchen oder B-Hörnchen


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

A-Hörnchen

Coke oder Pepsi?


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Coke, Weil Pepsi doof 

Hagel oder Regen


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Regen. Wer zieht schon Hagel vor? Oo

Draußen oder Drinnen?


----------



## pie (25. Juli 2009)

Draußen 

Essen oder Trinken


----------



## Fother Mucker (26. Juli 2009)

ESSEN!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

Blubb oder HALT DIE FRESSE?!


xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Juli 2009)

Bluray oder HD-DVD?


----------



## Maga1212 (26. Juli 2009)

HD-DVD

Nike oder Adidas?


----------



## xXxMaaneNxXx (27. Juli 2009)

Nike

Fußpilz oder Haare auf den Zähnen


----------



## Anduris (28. Juli 2009)

sch.. schwer zu sagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fußpilz! 

Lederhose oder Latexhose?


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Lederhose

Nasenring oder Augenbrauenring?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

Augenbrauenring

Vodka oder Whiskey?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2009)

vodka

serj tankian oder scars on broadway?


----------



## sympathisant (29. Juli 2009)

Scars on Broadway

Borat oder Bruno?


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Borat

Bratwurst oder Cervelat?


----------



## TheBattery (29. Juli 2009)

Cervelat


Nicorette oder Zigarette?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

Zigarette

Gewellte oder normale Pommes?


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Normale Pommes

Kopfsalat oder Salat auf dem Kopf?


----------



## Forenliebling (29. Juli 2009)

Kopfsalat



Leben oder tod? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Juli 2009)

tot

Desktop oder Laptop?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juli 2009)

Desktop (hab aber beides)

Film schauen oder ein Buch lesen?


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juli 2009)

kommt drauf an. aber meistens das buch lesen.

halbvoll oder halbleer?


----------



## villain (30. Juli 2009)

immer halbvoll


richtiges bier oder biermixgetränk?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Öhm... sag mir wo becks lemon dazugehört

Butterfly oder Butterblume?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

Butterblume

Laptoptastatur oder normale Tastatur?


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Normale

Truhthahn oder Pute?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

Truthan!

Chips oder Popcorn


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Chips

Rot oder Grün?


----------



## Taroliln (20. August 2009)

Grün - Hoffnung

Stabilo oder Kugelschreiber?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

Kuli

Ruhrpott oder Pott Kaffee?


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. August 2009)

Ruhrpott, da ich das andere nicht kenne und eher unapetitlich klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Housing oder Schreinern


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

Ein Pott Kaffee sagt man auch zu ner großen Tasse Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreinern


Süßer oder saurer Sprudel?


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Saurer denk ich

Linkes Ohr rechts neben der Nase, oder Rechtes Ohr links neben der Nase? (Face Melter! ! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. August 2009)

Dazu kann ich keine sinnvolle Antwort geben...

PayPal oder klassische Überweisung?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Klassisch

Wasser oder Sprudel?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Sprudel (Medium)

Rucksack oder Handtasche?


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Rucksack, Handtaschen sind was für Mädels, nix für Jungs ^^

Einmal lange Ferien im Jahr oder mehrmals kurze Ferien im Jahr?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Mehrmals kurze

Erdnüsse oder Cashews?


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Yummie, Cashews 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielplatz oder Kinderkrippe?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Spielplatz, ich bin nicht gern krank und ne kinderkrippe ist ne Krankheit!

Blau oder rot?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Rot <--- Lieblingsfarbe (Schwarz/Rot)

Regenbogen oder Regenfälle?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Regenfälle, klingt bescheuert, aber ich pesönlich mag Regen lieber als prallen Sonnenschein.

Raucher oder nichtraucher?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Das weißt du doch^^

Kino oder Zuhause nen FIlm schauen?


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Zuhause, is besser *g*,

Digitalkamera oder Spiegelreflex (also analog, und ja, mir gehen die Fragen aus :X)


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Digikamera

Stimmt, meine Mutter raucht deinen Namen^^

Öhhm... 

Maiev oder Malfurion?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

malfurion ... maiev is nich dufte 

döner oder pizza?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Pizza.

Ich finds genau andersrum^^ 


Öhm... Illidan & Tyrande oder Malfurion & Tyrande, wer hat sie verdient?


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Who cares about Malfurion? Wenn, dann Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber eigentlich ham die beide was an der Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasserstoff blonde Blondine (weiblich) oder wasserstoff blonder Blondiño (männlich)?


----------



## -=CyRaX=- (25. August 2009)

blondine natürlich^^ die ham mehr ausstrahlung und bessere witze =D


Whopper mit speck oder Big Tasty Bacon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2009)

Beide nicht mein Fall.. aber auch wenn ich sonst eher für Burgerking bin, der BigTastyBacon ist irgendwie doch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Northcon oder kleinere Lan mit Freunden?


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Kleine LAN mit Freunden

Cappucino und Eis oder Cappucino-Eis?


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2009)

Würd ja sagen Capu ohne Eis, aber dann nehm ich eben Cappuccino und Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffeepad oder Bohnen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Kaffeepad seit neuestem <3

Bild oder Poster?


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Poster

So,. die Heroische Frage: Wer hat mehr einen an der Klatsche? Xavius oder (wer hätts geahnt?) Illidan?


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. August 2009)

/revive my own game

Xavius

3D Puzzle oder normales 1000 Teile Puzzle?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. August 2009)

Hab das letzte mal mit 7 oder 8 Jahren gepuzzelt, da gabs diese 3D Puzzle noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skateboard oder Skates?


----------



## Totemwächter (30. August 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hab das letzte mal mit 7 oder 8 Jahren gepuzzelt, da gabs diese 3D Puzzle noch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Skateboards, Skates sind zu langweilig ^^

Milcheis oder Wassereis ?


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

WQassereis

Rock oder Pop?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Rock natürlich.
Sekt oder Selters?


----------



## OneManShow (30. August 2009)

Trink kein Alk und weiß nich was das andere is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Disturbed oder Slipknot


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

beides x)

schüler vz oder [insert random internet seite here]?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Die Random. Sag lieber nicht welche es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Lieber Arm ab oder Bein ab?

PS: Selters ist Wasser.


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Bein ab, dafür gibts bessere Protesen.

Deo-Spray oder Roller?


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Spray

Tattoo oder Zattoo?


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Zattoo

Fish & Chips oder Fish-Chips?


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Fish & Chips

Bud Spencer oder Terence Hill?


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Bud Spencer!

Kaffee Pur oder mit Milch?


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Ich mag keinen Kaffee

Zucker oder Honig?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

honig

youtube oder myvideo?


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

youtube

HSP oder [insert Radom]? ^^


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

hä?


Socke oder Strumpf?


----------



## PewPew_oO (4. September 2009)

Socke

Schnitzel oder Broccoli?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

schnitzel natürlich O_o

melodic death metal oder death metal?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

KA wo der unterschied liegt, ich sag mal Melodic.

Windows 7 oder Mac OSX Snow Leopard?


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2009)

Mac OSX Snow Leopard... aber dafür sollte ich erstmal einen Mac haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *von einem Mac Book träum*
Der Unterschied zwischen Melodic Death und 'normalem' Death ist btw. dass man Melodic Death noch als Music bezeichnen kann weil es einen Rythmus etc. hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Flames ist z.B. Melodic Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mac Book Pro oder Mac Book Air?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

MacBook Pro...Leider viel zu teuer :/

50€ Schein oder 5 10€ Scheine?


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2009)

50€ Schein

Xcode oder C++?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

w00t?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2009)

Sind beides Programmiersprachen bzw. Xcode ist auch ne Entwicklungsumgebung.. <3 Xcode, aber leider Mac only : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso oder weshalb?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2009)

Wieso, weshalb ist zu lang und klingt komisch
Zäpfchen oder Spritze?


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (6. September 2009)

Spritze

Geht schneller und man merkts net umbedingt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Michael "Bully" Herbig oder Christian Tramitz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Ich mag beide, aber Bully ist kultiger^^

Klavierlack oder matt?


----------



## Nimophelio (7. September 2009)

Matt.

Himbeer oder Erdbeer?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Errbeer

kariert oder gestreift?


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

karrirt natürlich

mücke oder obstfliege


----------



## Phantooom (10. September 2009)

mügge                                                                                                             chuck norris oder 7?


----------



## Phantooom (10. September 2009)

mügge                                                                                                             chuck norris oder 7?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. September 2009)

Was meinst du mit 7? 
Ansonsten Chuck Norris > &#8734; > 7.

Sonnenbrille oder Nerd-Brille?


----------



## Lethior (10. September 2009)

Sonnenbrille

Freunde oder Familie?


----------



## brudersicarius (11. September 2009)

familie

braun oder haus


----------



## Ichselbstenst (13. September 2009)

ähm Haus

Brot oder Suppe?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. September 2009)

Brot

Gitarre oder Banjo?


----------



## leorc (13. September 2009)

Gitarre

Suppe oder Eintopf


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Suppe!

Kohlrabi oder Brokkoli?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. September 2009)

Brokkoli

Argentinisches Rumpsteak mit Kräuterbutter und Ofenkartoffel oder Gemüseauflauf?


----------



## leorc (14. September 2009)

da fragst du noch???

*Argentinisches Rumpsteak mit Kräuterbutter und Ofenkartoffel*

mir laeuft nur schon vom lesen das wasser im mund zusammen


Karten- oder Brettspiel


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Kartenspiel (<3 Poker)


Totes Huhn oder Toter Affe


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. September 2009)

*g*

Karten

Vitamintabletten oder Obst?


----------



## leorc (16. September 2009)

Obst

Chemie oder Physik


----------



## jeef (16. September 2009)

Physik

Sandwich oder normales toast


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Sandwich

Frieren oder schwitzen?


----------



## Alion (17. September 2009)

Schwitzen

Suppe oder Salat?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Salat

Essig und Öl oder Joghurt Dressing?


----------



## leorc (18. September 2009)

Joghurt Dressing

Sex oder Fussball Weltmeisterschaftsfinale?


----------



## Phantooom (18. September 2009)

Sex                                                                  Pfirsich oder Nektarine?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Pfirsich

Schockomilch oder Vanillemilch?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Vanille <3

Impfen oder Blutabnehmen lassen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

blutabnehmen lassen =O


bier oder bier?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Bier ohne Mischcrap!

Kaffee+Kippe oder Marmeladentoast und Rührei?


----------



## leorc (19. September 2009)

Marmeladentoast und Rührei

Action-Film oder Liebeskomödie?


----------



## Vicell (19. September 2009)

Actionfilm

Wow oder Aion?
(KOnnt ich mir nicht verkneifen, sry xD)


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

WoW

Fliegen oder Zug/Bus fahren?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Fliegen

Fantasy oder SciFi?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Fantasy

Heftiger Schusswechsel oder Martial Arts?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2009)

Martial Arts

Holland oder Monaco?


----------



## leorc (19. September 2009)

Holland

Gleich- oder Wechselstrom?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Wechselstrom (darüber hab ich mal früher in der Schule referiert, genauer gesagt über 3-Phasen-Wechselstrom/Drehstrom)

Große Maus mit vielen Knöpfen oder kleine Maus mit wenigen Knöpfen?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Große Maus mit vielen Knöpfen. Meine Hand ist zu groß, als dass ich mit einer kleinen Maus zurecht kommen würde.

Steak vom Rind oder Steak vom Schwein?


----------



## Soladra (20. September 2009)

Rind natürlich!

Hammerfall oder Slayer?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. September 2009)

Hammerfall

Dorf oder Stadt?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Stadt.

Kobe oder argentinisches Rindsteak?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. September 2009)

Kobe! Auch wenn ich es noch nicht gegessen hab...

Wiener Schnitzel oder Jägerschnitzel?


----------



## Luisal (20. September 2009)

Jägerschnitzel!!!


Herbst oder Winter?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

Winter

Sex oder Geld?


----------



## leorc (21. September 2009)

Geld (dafür gibts schliesslich auch Sex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hollywood oder Bollywood


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. September 2009)

Hollywood

Arbeiten oder Hartz4?


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. September 2009)

Arbeit...

Schokolade oder Vanille?


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Schokolade


Anime oder Film ?_


----------



## ElectricArc (22. September 2009)

Film!

Maserati oder Ente? =p


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. September 2009)

Maserati

Tasse oder Glas?


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. September 2009)

Tasse mjammjam


Huhn oder Ei? :O


----------



## Haramann (22. September 2009)

Ei

Tennis oder Fußball


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. September 2009)

Fussball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lady Gaga oder Wildecker Herzbuben?


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. September 2009)

Lady Gaga

Sprühsahne oder Schlagsahne?


----------



## Haramann (22. September 2009)

sprühsahne

maulwurf oder elefant?


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

elefant

Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_Star Wars 

The Simpsons oder Futurama _


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

Futurama

Wie nennt ihr ein japanisches auto

reisschüssel oder reiskocher?


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. September 2009)

Reiskocher

Reis oder Mais?


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_Reis
Jay and Silent Bob  oder Austin powers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

Jay and Silent Bob 

Twix oder Raider


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. September 2009)

Twix = Raider ---> Twix

Ein paar Nüsse oder ein paar in die Nüsse?


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. September 2009)

Ich steh drauf und habs nötig...! =O So richtig dolle!

Nun...

Flip-Flops oder Stahlkappen?


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Flip-Flops


Freddy Krueger oder Jason Voorhees_


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2009)

1,2 Freddy kommt vorbei..................^^




Captain Future oder Alf


----------



## leorc (24. September 2009)

Alf

Tim und Struppi oder Asterix und Obelix


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Asterix und Obelix

Rock'n'roll oder Metal _


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. September 2009)

Rock'n'roll

Guter Sound oder gutes Bild?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Kommt auf die Situation an. Bei nem Pr0n natürlich aufs Bild^^.
Phantasie oder Fantasie.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

Phantasie, ka why^^
Kekse oder Chips?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iPod Touch oder ZuneHD?


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

iPod Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anno oder Age of Empire ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Age of Empires!

Austin Powers oder James Bond?


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

James Bond

Duschen oder Baden?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Duschen

USB Stick oder SD-Karte?


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

USB Stick

Mayo oder Senf?


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

Senf

Wählen gegangen oder nicht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Wählen gegangen.

Zufrieden mit Schwarz-Gelb? Ja oder Nein und warum?


----------



## Rexo (27. September 2009)

_Neue Option muss ich die kennen ?

Sims 3 oder Sims 2 _


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. September 2009)

Solltest du kennen, da es die neue Koalition ist (CDU/FDP) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sims3

Rauchen und trinken oder Koksen und Spritzen?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

angesichts der politischen lage

Koksen und Spritzen!


MMORPG oder nur MMO (ohne roleplay)


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. September 2009)

MMO

Grünes oder Rotes Gemüse?


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

grünes

Wurst oder Käse?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. September 2009)

Wurst (aber net jede is besser als Käse)

Gartenarbeit oder Büroarbeit?


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

Gartenarbeit

Singleplayer oder Multiplayer?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

multyplayer weils lustiger is!

bier oder wein?


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

Bier! (was für ne frage)

Wurst oder Käse?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

hatt ich zwar schon gefragt aber naja... wurst

lidl oder aldi?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

lidl

fanta oder cola


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

cola

licht oder dunkelheit?


----------



## Alion (29. September 2009)

Dunkelheit. Jaja ich gehöre zur gattung der Nachtschattengewächse.

Den ganzen Tag verschlafen oder früh aufstehen und etwas vom Tag haben.


----------



## Resch (29. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Dunkelheit. Jaja ich gehöre zur gattung der Nachtschattengewächse.
> 
> Den ganzen Tag verschlafen oder früh aufstehen und etwas vom Tag haben.



Je nach dem^^ Nach enormen Alkoholkonsum lieber den Tag verschlafen (weniger "Kater" und so xD)

Sonst lieber was vom Tag haben.

VW oder AUDI


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

Ganz klar Audi!

Aus der Flasche oder aus dem Glas trinken?


----------



## leorc (29. September 2009)

Aus der Flasche trinken (zumindestens bei Kohlesäure haltigen Getränken)

Zocken oder Film anschauen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

Film

Kleine oder große Brüste?


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
große 
aber nicht zu groß O.o

XP oder Win7?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

W7...wer will denn noch XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joggen oder Radeln?


----------



## Rexo (29. September 2009)

_Joggen 

WoW oder Aion_


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

WoW

Morgenmensch oder Morgenmuffel?


----------



## Prättcha (29. September 2009)

Morgenmensch

AC/DC oder Steppenwolf?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

Hm...schwer, aber AC/DC hat für mich mehr Hits gehabt.

Budapest oder Paris?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Budapest da ich in paris schon 2 ma war

Schnulze oder horrorfilm?


----------



## Saladarxyz (30. September 2009)

HORRORFILM!!!!!

pinhead oder freddy?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Freddy


Körperlich oder "Geistig" Arbeiten?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

geistig

sein oder nicht sein?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Ich nehme mal (reich)sein^^

Freunde oder Partner.


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

freunde

ärzte oder hosen?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

hosen

Linkin Park oder Dead By Sunrise


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

linin park

döner oder pizza?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Ganz klar Döner.


edit: (Fahrrad fahren oder Joggen?) mist hatten wir schon

Faulenz- oder Aktivurlaub?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. September 2009)

Faulenzurlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auto oder Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

beides

Brust oder keule?


----------



## Saladarxyz (1. Oktober 2009)

brust harharharhar

fleisch oder kein fleisch


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Oktober 2009)

FLEISCH!!!!!

Taub oder Blind?


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Taub

Nudeln oder Spaghetti?


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

spaghetti

dick oder dünn?


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2009)

_Dünn

Berliner oder Schnecke  (Bäckwahren) _


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Oktober 2009)

Schnecke...Berliner sind net so mein Geschmack

'Dummheit muss bestraft werden' oder 'Klugheit muss belohnt werden?'


----------



## ThyraelFallen (1. Oktober 2009)

Dummheit muss bestraft werden.

Leise Musik oder Laute Musik?


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Laute Musik

Grosse Karriere oder mehr Spass?


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

mehr spaß

Ying oder Yang?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Beides. Die Balance machts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spice Girls oder No Angels (fies, ich weiß^^)?


----------



## Resch (2. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Beides. Die Balance machts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spice Girls die hatten wenigstens noch Stiel xD xD

Wasser mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich die Wahl hab auf jeden Fall mit Kohlensäure.

Glastisch oder Holztisch?


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2009)

Glastisch

Scharf oder süß (es geht um Essen...)?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Scharf! Ich liebe es einfach.

Deftig oder leicht?


----------



## $n4re (2. Oktober 2009)

leicht


E- oder Akkustik (gitarre)


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

E, hab aber beides 

Blackjack oder Poker?


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Oktober 2009)

Blackjack...mein Lieblingskartenspiel 

Regionaler/nationaler oder internationaler Denker?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (4. Oktober 2009)

internationaler denker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




firefox oder internetexplorer ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Oktober 2009)

Firefox

Reisekoffer oder Trolli (So ne Art große Tasche mit Rollen)?


----------



## DarkCity (4. Oktober 2009)

Reisekoffer

Xbox360 oda Playstation


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. Oktober 2009)

xbox360

Müllsack oder Mülleimer?


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

mülleimer

engel oder teufel?


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

Teufel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NOrmal oder Breitbildmonitor


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Oktober 2009)

16:9 Full HD 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher zur Arbeit/Schule und dafür früher Feierabend/Schule aus oder anders rum?


----------



## DarkCity (5. Oktober 2009)

Früher zur Arbeit ^^ Obwohl ich schon um 7 anfang ^^

Icq oda Msn ??


----------



## Rexo (5. Oktober 2009)

_MSN

Dead Like me oder Dr Who ^^_


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

dead like me

resident evil oder silent hill?


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

Resident Evil

wirless Tastatur oder kabelgebunden?


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

kabel

hund oder katze?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hund. Ich mag keine Katzen.

Flaschenöffner oder Feuerzeug/Ring/etc.?


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2009)

Feuerzeug / Ring etc.^^ hat man meistens in der Tasche bzw am Finger und man muss nicht erst den Flaschenöffner suchen bzw. holen. Und viele Mädchen können das nicht^^ da kann man immer Punkten "hehe"

Kinder haben oder lieber nicht?^^


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Kinder haben

Duschkopf oder Kopfsalat?


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Kopfsalat

Dib oder Dip?


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Dip (muss gestehen kp was Dib sein soll *schäm*)

Pure fucking Metal oder Deathcore?


----------



## SicVenom (8. Oktober 2009)

hm deathcore

larp oder p&p ?


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

P&P

Apfelsaft oder Apfelschorle?


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Apfelschorle

youtube oder myvideo_


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Youtube

Floodkontrolle aktiv und daher ne nervige Fehlermeldung lesen müssen oder keine Floodkontrolle und dafür spam akzeptieren müssen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Oktober 2009)

youtube

Edit: Aktivierte Floodkontrolle...besser als Spam²

Dialekt oder Schriftsprache?


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Dialekt, bringt mehr Würze ins Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hotdog-Wurst oder Weisswurst?


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Weisswurst hab ich noch nie gegesen :/

Also Hotdog-Wurst


Auswandern oder oder glucklich wo man lebt _


----------



## Haramann (10. Oktober 2009)

Glücklich wo man lebt.

Hund oder Katze


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Katze

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter oder Rammstein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

mh.... schwer.....aber ich entscheide mich für rammstein da ich die jungs schon seit ich 5 bin höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viking oder pirate metal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme "oder" da ich nciht so auf Metal stehe^^

Mallorca oder Ibiza?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber da ich mehr Leute kenne, die schon öfters auf Malle waren nehm ich halt Mallorca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst war ich nur mal in Lloret de Mar...ist aber auch gut dort^^

Schwarzer Kaffee oder ein Schwarzer mit Kaffee?


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzer mit Kaffee, der darf den Kaffee gleich selbst trinken, da ich sowas nicht mag.

Leere Menge oder {}?


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm die leere menge da ich die anderen tasten grad nich findXD

gürtel oder schnalle


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Gürtel

Hänsel oder Gretel?


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

gretel grinst

arbeitsamt oder finanzamt


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Mh das ist Schwer....muss man aufs Arbeitsamt hat man wohl keine Arbeit, muss man aufs Finanzamt wolln die immer gleich Geld,.....

ich nehme mal Finanzamt.


Ski oder SNowboard?


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Snowboard

+45 Grad oder -15 Grad?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

-15°...da spricht wohl der Boarder aus mir^^ ne aber bei 45° bräucht ich eine Klimaanlage im Zimmer...ist in D nicht so üblich, eine Heizung dagegen hab ich bereits^^

häßliche oder gar keine Haare?^^


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Vollglatzööööö, sieht bei den meisten Männern immernoch gut aus, aber hässliche verlauste Haare nicht.

Zirkusclown oder Parkscheintussie?


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vollglatzööööö, sieht bei den meisten Männern immernoch gut aus, aber hässliche verlauste Haare nicht.
> 
> Zirkusclown oder Parkscheintussie?




Zirkusclown , find ich total lustig (:


Metal oder Hip Hop ?


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Metal

Zehn kleine Jägermeister oder doch gleich besser ne grosse Flasche?


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

lieber 10 kleine...bei der großen brauch man schnappsgläser weil aus der Flasche trinken...naja bei den Zeug einfach nur ekelhaft.^^

Wodka+iwas  oder GinTonic?


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Kommt im Grossen und Ganzen auf die Sorte an. Aber meist eher Vodka als Gin. Vor allem, da in unsern Breiten meist eh nur Gordons serviert wird, der einfach nur eklig ist...Bombay Gin hingegen ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fazit: Vodka

Alk-Cola oder Alk-Saft?


----------



## Artherk (15. Oktober 2009)

kommt drauf an welcher alk.. aber ich sag mal alk saft

sex oder sieben?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

ich sieb gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


x oder y ?


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_mm...X xD 


Norbert Gastell oder Dan Castellaneta wer ist der Bessere Homer _


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Norbert Gastell find ich.

Schlafen oder tanzen ?


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Tanzen

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
Lieber hungrig im Büro die nächsten 2 Stunden absitzen bis Feierabend ist und dann endlich zu Hause was super Leckres essen gehn oder völlig überteuert Essen kaufen, das so naja ist?


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2009)

da ich nen Genießer bin was das essen angeht! Warten und zu Hause essen!

Pokern gehen heute Abend oder mit Freundin den Abend verbringen?


----------



## NamenloserHeld (15. Oktober 2009)

Pokern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Life of Brian oder Ritter der Kokusnuss


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

NamenloserHeld schrieb:


> The Life of Brian oder Ritter der Kokusnuss



The Life of Brian 


Kekse oder Milch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

Milch mit Keksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

armageddon oder ragnarök?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Armageddon...aber den Film (du meinst vermutlich ne Band)

Kekse oder Trockenfrüchte?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

trockenfrüchte....mjam

die ärzte oder die toten hosen? :x


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Die Toten Ärzte^^

Ne sind beide nicht schlecht, aber zurzeit Die Toten Hosen.

"Summ" Die Toten Hosen - Ertrinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonnenbrand aufn Rücken oder aufm Bauch :-P


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Bauch, so kann man wenigstens noch auf dem Rücken schlafen!

Mit dem Auto im Sand steckenbleiben oder mit dem Auto im Schlamm steckenbleiben?


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig Sand, dass ist nicht so eine dreckige Angelegenheit wie schlamm^^

In de jetztigen Zeit weiter leben oder noch mal in die Zeit der  10 (oder wer danoch nicht war wegen mir 7) Klasse^^?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

In der jetzigen Zeit weiterleben!

Rückenschmerzen oder Bauchweh?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Rückenschmerzen!
Ars** offen oder Mund offen?


----------



## Krigistan (22. Oktober 2009)

Mund offen!

Kopf oder Zahl?


----------



## Resch (22. Oktober 2009)

Zahl...


ha gewonnen^^

Kaffee mit oder ohne Milch/Zucker?


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2009)

Kaffee generell ohne alles, aber ich trink lieber Cappuccino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Französisch oder Spanisch abwählen? (ja, die Frage stelle ich mir auch selber...)


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2009)

Abwählen? Ich selbst würd da sofort Französisch sagen. Aber wenn sich die Frage für Dich stellt...ist halt die Frage: wohin wirds Dich die nächsten 10-20 Jahre eher ziehn:
Nach Frankreich und/oder Afrika? Dann Spanisch abwählen.
Nach Spanien, Portugal und/oder Mittel-/Südamerika? Dann Französisch abwählen.

Monstertruck oder Micro Machines?


----------



## Irongnom (23. Oktober 2009)

Monstertruck

Schwimmteich oder Swimmingpool?


----------



## ach was solls. (23. Oktober 2009)

swimmingpool


bronchitis oder mandelentzündung


----------



## jeef (24. Oktober 2009)

mandelentzündung ^^

koma oder kotzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Oktober 2009)

Kotzen...besser als im Koma zu liegen

Oettinger am Bahnhof saufen oder Cocktails im Club schlürfen?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Beides dämlich, aber ich ziehe die Cocktails (hat schonmal jemand bemerkt, dass dieses Wort "PenisPenis" heißt??) vor.


Grunzen oder Quieken?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

grunzen

fall out 3 oder far cry 2?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Beides nur kurz gespielt, aber Far Cry 2 stürzt bei mir nicht ab, deshalb Far Cry 2.^^


Lachen mit Pfurzen, oder Kacken mit Lachen?  (Man stelle sich vor, immer einen Lachflash auf Klo zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

Eher Kacken mit Lachen dann könnt ich mich jedes mal darauf freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Fernseher oder Computer?


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

Computer 
Fernseher hab ich schon ewig nimmer genutz =)

Kerze oder Lampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Oktober 2009)

kerze (stimmungsvoller, gefährlicher, stromunabhängig)

seeed oder peter fox?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Oktober 2009)

Seeed

Pizza oder Pata-Pata-Tanz?


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne den Pata-pata-tanz nicht und bin immer offen für neues also nehm ich den^^

Kaktus oder Akkupunktur?


----------



## jeef (30. Oktober 2009)

Kaktus

Grinden oder Questen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Oktober 2009)

Questen

Radio oder CD/Mp3s hören?


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

CD/Mp3s

Viel oder wenig?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

mhh ich bin heute mal bescheiden von daher wenig

band t-shirts oder normale t-shirts?


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Oktober 2009)

Normale Tshirts. Wobei ich mein altes Slipknot T-shirt gerne zum arbeiten anziehe (kann ruhig dreckig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aufdringlich oder dezent?


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Dezent

Weird al Yankovic oder Otto Walkes ^^_


----------



## Resch (2. November 2009)

Otto Walkes

OT:Aber Cocktails heißt wenn dann "PenisSchwanz", denn tail hat nichts mit dem Geschelchtsteil zu tun^^

CoD4 oder CoD5?


----------



## jeef (2. November 2009)

CoD5, zu CoD gehört einfach WWII und nicht dieses Modernezeug...

Erdnussflips oder Chips?


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Chips

Wasser oder Sirup?


----------



## X-Zero (3. November 2009)

Wasser, ist gesünder


Batman oder Superman


----------



## jeef (3. November 2009)

Superman! 
Batman kann ja nichts hat nur Mukkies und Kohle^^

MMORPG oder FPS?


----------



## Madrix00 (4. November 2009)

MMORPG nartulich

Bus oder Bahn ?


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

Bahn 

Gamer Laptop oder PC?


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. November 2009)

PC!

Ketchup oder Mayo?


----------



## sympathisant (4. November 2009)

mayo (wenn junkfood, dann richtig)

red bull oder kaffee?


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Red Bull

Benzinmotorrrrr oder Telefonterorrrrr?


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Bezinmotorrrrrr

Schweinsbraten oder Steak


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. November 2009)

Steak

Semmelknödel oder Nudeln?


----------



## Hackseputt (7. November 2009)

Semmelknödel

Mann oder Frau


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

Frau 

Barbie oder Sailor Moon?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. November 2009)

Sailor Moon...das lief als ich in der Grundschule war.

Licht an oder aus beim Sex?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

Aus

hetero oder homo


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

hetero (ohne irgendwie diskrimminierend zu sein)


Schoko oder Vanilleis


----------



## sympathisant (9. November 2009)

schoko.

italiener oder chinese?


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

italiener (ohne Pizza und Pasta gehts nicht)^^

Gabel doer Löffel


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Gabel

Haustür oder Haustor?


----------



## Resch (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gabel
> 
> Haustür oder Haustor?




Ich nehm mal das Haustor, zeugt evtl von einem großen Haus^^

:-/ oder ;-(


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

:-/

Salami oder Blutwurst


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

Salami

Asterix oder Obelix


----------



## X-Zero (9. November 2009)

Asterix

Buch lesen oder Fernschauen


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

Buch lesen

Mathe oder Chemie


----------



## Resch (10. November 2009)

Mathe

Rührei oder Spiegelei?


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Spiegelei

Maden-Burger oder Wurm-Apfel?


----------



## Hackseputt (10. November 2009)

Wurm-Apfel

PC oder Laptop


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. November 2009)

PC

http://www.allwissendekugel.de/fragen/72073/index.html oder http://de.akinator.com/


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

PC

Dusche oder Badewanne?


----------



## jeef (11. November 2009)

badewanne

bier oder wein?


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. November 2009)

na wein (nen Roter bevorzugt)

Kenny oder Timmey?


----------



## Resch (11. November 2009)

Timmey Timmey^^

Rind oder Schwein


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Rind, es geht nichts über ein gutes steak

Goldfisch mit dem Namen Sushi oder Schwein mit dem Namen Schnitzel?


----------



## sympathisant (11. November 2009)

dann doch lieber sushi. schon weil mans nicht so oft isst.

meer oder pool?


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

meer

Fliege in der Suppe oder Haarin der Suppe?


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Haar in der Suppe -> einfach rausnehmen und weiteressen, kann passieren. Schlimm wirds erst wenns >nen halben Meter lang ist

Aus dem Fenster gucken und träumen oder in den Monitor starren und träumen?


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Aus dem Fenster gucken und träumen

Schwert oder knarre?


----------



## Artherk (11. November 2009)

schwert is einfach stylischer mit nem fetten säbel rumzufuchteln als s tupides geballere

devil may cry 1 oder 3?


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

kenn ich ned

Drizzt oder Sinafei?


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

Drizzt (was auch immer des is)

lol oder rofl


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

lol

Ich frag nochmal und hoffe, jetzt an jemanden zu kommen, der was mit anafngen kann:

Drizzt oder Sinafei?


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Ich kenn nur Drizzt ^^ daher: Drizzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hübsche Tanzmaus oder Süsses Actiongirl?


----------



## Ghorgoroth (11. November 2009)

Hübsche Tanzmaus

vodka oder tequila


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Tequilaaaaaaa AYAYAY!!!! *Pistolenbängbängbäng*

Mit Finger-Pistolen in die Luft schiessen und dazu "AYAYAY" schreien oder am unsichtbaren Steuerrad drehen und dazu "BRUMMBRUMMBRUMM" machen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Mit Finger-Pistolen in die Luft schiessen und dazu "AYAYAY" schreien "

Nasepopeln oder Nase putzen?


----------



## $n4re (11. November 2009)

Nase putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Billy Talent oder Justin Timberlake ?


----------



## Resch (12. November 2009)

$n4re schrieb:


> Nase putzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist sowas von einfach Justin natürlich..........................NICHT Billy Talent FTW

Sailormoon oder Mila Superstar? xD^^


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

Sailermoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mineral, still oder prickelnd


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

still, will mich ja noch selbst denken hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pudding oder Joghurt?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Pudding

Mineralwasser oder normales Wasser?


----------



## $n4re (12. November 2009)

Mineralwasser....mhh...

Wodka oder O-saft?


----------



## sympathisant (12. November 2009)

da ich keine zitrusfrüchte mag ist die wahl einfach ... danzka vodka schmeckt sogar. ;-)

heiler oder tank?


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

konfessionierter Healschami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

malcolm mittendrin oder scrubs?


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Uuuuuhhhh die härteste Frage hier im Thread. Lass mich mal überlegen...

Malcolm in the Middle bietet:
- Völlig sinnfreie Handlungen
- Hübsche Schlägereien und Explosionen in praktisch jeder Folge
- All das, was man als Junge am liebsten auch mal gemacht hätte, sich aber nie getraut hat (aus verständlichen Gründen)
- Meist eine Moral am Ende der Folge

Scrubs hingegen bietet:
- Völlig sinnfreie Handlungen
- Meist eine Moral am Ende der Folge
- Sarah Chalke *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Naja, auch wenn Sarah Chalke absolut *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* ist, überwiegen die Schlägereien und Explosionen.

Daher: Malcolm in the Middle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Why so serious - Joker oder Spielkarten - Joker aus den alten Batman-Filmen?


----------



## Slayed (12. November 2009)

Batman Joker


Pizza oder Spaghetti?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Pizza

Gelb oder Grün?


----------



## X-Zero (12. November 2009)

Gelb, ist ne Grundfarbe XD


Assassins Creed oder Hitman


----------



## jeef (12. November 2009)

Hitman
AC ist meiner meinung eins der blödesten spiele die ich je gezockt habe,
ka was alle dran so toll finden ;|

Steam oder lieber wieder WON ?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Steam

Metal oder Fantastischen Vier?


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

metal

tasse oder becher


----------



## mookuh (17. November 2009)

becher


Schule oder Arbeit?


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

Nerolon schrieb:


> metal
> 
> tasse oder becher




Tasse, Kaffee ausm Becher schmeckt nich so schön wie aus der Tasse^^

Haare auf den RÜcken oder Haare auf dem Bauch xD?


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

Arbeit
@Resch: sry warst zu langsam XD

Kind oder Haustier


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

in meinem Alter lieber Haustier ^^

Hund oder Katze?


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

Katze

Harrig oder kahl


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

Geht so mittel? Nein? Mist.
Dann nehm ich Haarig^^

Seife - Kernförmig oder flüssig?


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Flüßig ....geht schneller^^

Wort:   Silberpapier oder Alufolie?^^


----------



## Hackseputt (18. November 2009)

ALUFOLIE

Rêsch oder Stalkér ?


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Das is gemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein DK hat ich früher, aber mein Schurke ist zurzeit mein Main....Aber DK kann tanken und schaden machen...Mein Schurke kann sich unsichtbar machen xD

mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Dann wohl doch den DK, da ich doch zwischendurch immer etwas Tankabwechslung brauche, immer nur DD is auch langweilig.

Keine Mikrowelle doer Keine Fernseher mehr?^^


----------



## $n4re (18. November 2009)

Lieber keine Mikrowelle, hab ja noch den Herd 

Isomatte oder Schlafsack? =)
(bitte um Entscheidungshilfe für kommendes Wochenende =D)


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

schlafsack, ist kuscheliger und wärmer.

Th oder Eisblume?


----------



## EspCap (18. November 2009)

Was ist TH? Daher Eisblume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab was du damit meinst)

Apple-Retailstore oder Gravis?

[Bzgl. der Entscheidungshilfe für $n4re : Isomatte drunter und mit dem Schlafsack draufliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

hmm Apple

Whiskey oder Bier


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Antialkoholikerin, aber sonnst ... bier. Beks lemon am besten^^

Eredar oder Nathrezim?


----------



## Realcynn (20. November 2009)

Eredar

Basketball oder Badminton?


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

basketball. auch wenn ich körperlose spiele nicht besonders mag. ;-)

DSDS oder Popstars?


----------



## Realcynn (20. November 2009)

Beides scheiße... Aber ich sag mal DSDS weil man da einfach am besten über den Bohlen lachen kann^^

Handy mit Mp3 player  oder  iPod?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

ipod

Hip hop oder metal?


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

metal. obwohl die mädels in den hiphop-videos meist besser aussehen ... 

batman oder spiderman?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

spiderman, das andere hab ich nicht gesehn

ASP oder Slayer?


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

slayer... ganz klar

papier oder plastik?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

papier

Illidan oder Kil'jaeden


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

illidan is einfach um längen cooler al kil jaeden... YOU ARE NOT PREPARED! und die nicht so dolle übersetztung... ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet!

lieber vorne oder hinten rein?XD


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

vorne. Icvh erkenne die zweideutigkeit


Illidan oder Malfurion, wer hätte Tyrande mehr verdient?


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

welche zweideutigkeit *unschuldig pfeif*
ich meinte natürlich die ini wo man... ach lassen wir das...

hmm da ich den blätterknilch malfurion nich ausstehen kann tippe ich mal auf illi ... nur da wird soladra gleich schrein das sie ihn haben will grins

horde oder allianZ?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Werder noch, ich bin für die Piratenpartei


Thrall oder Jaina


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

hm ich finde beide gut... aber im direkten vergleich.. FÜR DEN KRIEGSHÄUPTLING Grunz...
hihi

garrosh oder lieber thrall?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

Thrall, der andere hat nix in birne

C'thun oder Yogg-saron?


----------



## Artherk (20. November 2009)

yogi die alte suffbirne... 

altes oder neues naxx?


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

aötes, das neue ist vieeeeel zu einfach

Tw oder 1k, was sagst du?


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

Tw

Dalaran oder Shat


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

in Shat wurde man nichtn so oft rausgeschmiossen

Nachtschatten oder Geisterlicht?


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung was du meinst, aber Nachtschatten

Meerretich oder Pistazien


----------



## $n4re (20. November 2009)

Pistazien, auf jeden fall Pistazien ...mhm.....


PizzaHut oder KFC?


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

KFC

Pizza oder Cheesburger


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

cheeseburger

hamburger royal oder bicmac?


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2009)

Royal... den Bigmac kann man nicht gescheit essen weil immer irgendwas rausfällt.

Mozarella Sticks oder Onion Rings?


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Mozarella FTW!

Tag oder nachtaktiv?


----------



## X-Zero (21. November 2009)

Nachtaktiv, da kann ich mich einfach besser konzentrieren

Zugfahren oder Fliegen


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

ich biun noch nie Geflogen, würds aber gern mal

Was würdest due ehr essen, Gebratene Heuschrecken oder Leguan?


----------



## Lethior (21. November 2009)

Heuschrecken würde ich eher probieren.

Softeis oder Wassereis?


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Wassereis, ist erfrischender.

Übersteztung von meerschweinchen: Morepigs oder Seapigs?


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2009)

Weder noch, ein Meerschweinchen ist ein cavy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei Seapig auch cool klingen würde ^^

Lagerfeuer oder Kamin?


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

lagerfeuer, schööön kuschlig und romantisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cats oder Tanz der Vampire?


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Cats

Sonniger Montag oder Regnerischer Samstag?


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

Sonniger Montag, wobei Regen auch cool ist...

Blut oder Knochen


----------



## jeef (23. November 2009)

Knochen,kann man schön dran nagen^^

mw2 oder cod4 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (23. November 2009)

Modern Warfare 2.. bin ich schon die ganze Zeit am zoggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obst oder Gemüse ? ^^


----------



## Davatar (25. November 2009)

Obst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Berensen oder Berens Sohn?


----------



## Hackseputt (25. November 2009)

Berens Sohn (keine Ahung was du meins, tippe auf wikingernachnamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Herbst oder Frühling


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. November 2009)

Beides...im Herbst ist es nicht mehr lange bis Weihnachten und der Frühling ist ja allgemein für seine besonderen Gefühle bekannt^^

Kulturabend oder Saufgelage im Hinterhof?


----------



## Lethior (25. November 2009)

Kulturabend natürlich...*hust*

Alieninvasion oder Zombieattacke?


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. November 2009)

Zombies...die sind immerhin langsam und dumm, was mir einen Vorteil verschafft (im Gegensatz zum PewPew Lazergun-Alien mit Riesenhirn)^^

Frühstück oder Abendessen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2009)

Frühstück

Chemie oder Physik?


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. November 2009)

Physik

Apple oder Microsoft?


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

microsoft (die zeit als die böse waren ist vorbei)

mikrowelle oder backofen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. November 2009)

Mikrowelle (find ich viel handlicher)

Schlangen oder Spinnen?


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Spinnen



Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Kulturabend oder Saufgelage im Hinterhof?


Und ich dacht immer "Saufgelage im Hinterhof" sei ein Kulturabend :O

Weihnachten oder Silvester?


----------



## sympathisant (26. November 2009)

sylvester (party on)

buch oder film?


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2009)

Hm... meisstens ist das Buch besser aber mir fehlt die Zeit zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem Buch ^^

Times New Roman oder Calibri?


----------



## jeef (27. November 2009)

Times New Roman

Adobe PS oder MS Paint^^ ?


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

Adobe PS

WoW oder HDRO ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2009)

eindeutig wow.. hdro is seltsam...

Stadt oder land?


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

land 

Superman oder Spiderman? xD


----------



## Realcynn (27. November 2009)

Spiderman

One Piece oder Pokemon


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

One Piece!!!

Per Anhalter durch die Galxies oder Illuminati???


----------



## Soladra (28. November 2009)

42!

Lebkuchen oder Kekse?


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

kekse



power metal oder epic power metal


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. November 2009)

Kenne beide Richtungen nicht^^Daher einfach mal Power Metal.

Logic oder Cubase?


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2009)

so wie du, keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal Logic


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

Du hast die Frage vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hackintosh oder Macintosh?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

Macintosh...Habs mal mit osx86 versucht, hat mich aber nicht überzeugt.

Heilig Abend oder Silvester?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2009)

Heilig Abend

Bier oder Bierschinken?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. November 2009)

Bier

Weizen oder Pils?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2009)

schwer.....
Im Augenblick dann wohl eher Pils

Was schlägt auf dem Boden auf?

Katze oder Marmeladentoast?


----------



## Mandolid (29. November 2009)

Marmeladentoast
Schmeckt besser und man muss nicht immer die Scheiße weg machen


Jesus oder Buddha?


----------



## jeef (30. November 2009)

buddha

burger oder nuggets?


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. November 2009)

Burger! Und immer nach dem Motto: The bigger -> the better!

Den Saft aus den Dosenfrüchtedosen oder Wurstwasser trinken?


----------



## Reschmet (30. November 2009)

Wurstwasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


rechts oder links


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2009)

Rechts (ich hoffe du meinst nicht die politische Bedeutung)


Weihnachten oder Ostern?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachten (gibts mehr geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Vogelgrippe oder Schweinegrippe?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

OINK OOINK!


Werwolf oder Werschwein?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Werwolf

Käse oder Wurst?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Wurst

Tag oder Nacht?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Nacht

Winter oder Sommer?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Sommer

Hexe oder magierin?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Hexe

Gut oder Böse?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Phöööööse. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!

Saltatio Mortis oder Subway to Sally


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Rise Against

Zu Weihnachten: Geld oder andere Geschenke?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Geld, so kann nicht schiefgehen und ich bekomm nichts unnötiges.


Majo oder Ketchup?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

ketchup
@bierkasten: Wohoo, noch ejamdn, der Samo magt

Silvester oder Neujahr?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Silvester

Suppe oder Eintopf?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

FREITAG!!!

Wasser: Mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab 3 Katzen und einen Hund, Hund ist aber viel cooler

Keks oder Kuchen?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

Kekse

Plätzchen oder weihnachtskekse?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

WoW

Fernseher oder Kino?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2009)

Fernsehen


Mario oder Luigi?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Metal

Spiderman oder Hulk?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Hulk

Schwarz oder Weiß?


----------



## Soladra (1. Dezember 2009)

schwarz, bis ich was dunkleres finde

Knallerbsen oder böller?


----------



## Lethior (1. Dezember 2009)

Böller

Norden oder Süden Deutschlands?


----------



## Mandolid (1. Dezember 2009)

Beides, ihm Norden wohnte ich, im Süden der Rest der Familie



Jahvé oder Allah?


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

Jahvé aber eigentlich beides .... ^^

Toast oder  Brötchen?


----------



## Davatar (2. Dezember 2009)

Toast

Döna oder Currywoast?


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

Curry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Left4Dead oder Counter-strike?


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Weder  noch

kalte Füße oder klate Hände?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

kalte Füße


25 € Gutschein oder 20 € Bar auf die Hand?


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

20&#8364; bar auf die Hand

Apfel oder Birne?


----------



## EspCap (2. Dezember 2009)

Birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heizung oder Holzfen?


----------



## fredd0x (2. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Birne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heizung stinkt nie

che oder ghandi?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2009)

Cola

Oblivion oder Morrowind?


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

Oblivion

Bratwurst oder Currywurst?


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2009)

Hmh, schwere Entscheidung... atm hätte ich aber irgendwie mehr Lust auf ne Bratwurst 

My Name is Earl oder Two and a half men?


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

definitiv my name is earl.


PHÄT 1337 2000829856K DPS NUB!!!!!!!!!!!!è!èè!è!!11111111EINHUNDERTELFELFEINSEINSEINS oder skill?


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

"PHÄT 1337 2000829856K DPS NUB!!!!!!!!!!!!è!èè!è!!11111111EINHUNDERTELFELFEINSEINSEINS"
ich bin pro.

/humor off
ich versteh den vergleich net :b

Zam oder Crowley? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

ZAM Horde ftw


Armee oder Zivi ?


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Armee          bzw. THW für 6 Jahre verpflichten ^^


altes oder neues Forendesign


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Januar 2010)

Neues Forendesign 

all inc Urlaub oder Backpackerurlaub?


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Neues Forendesign
> 
> all inc Urlaub oder Backpackerurlaub?


all inc. urlaub
radio oder cd/mp3 player?


----------



## Omidas (14. Januar 2010)

Radio


Feder oder Schwert


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Schwert 

Skype oder Teamspeak?


----------



## jeef (15. Januar 2010)

wedernoch! Ventrilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber dann ehr TS statt skype)

battlefield oder cod?


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

CoD

TS2 oder TS3?


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kaspersky oder Avira?


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2010)

Kaspersky

Knipsen oder Fotografieren?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

Fotografieren

Laufen oder Gehen?


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Laufen


WLAN oder LAN?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

LAN

Berliner oder Pfandkuchen?


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Pfandkuchen

Safari oder Opera?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Schnellantwort" oder "Antworten"


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Antworten brauch ich nur bei "MultiZitat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GRID oder Need for Speed?


----------



## Dabow (16. Januar 2010)

Need for Speed 

Linux oder Windows


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

windows


Iphone oder normales handy?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Januar 2010)

Normales Handy


Becher oder Glas ?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Januar 2010)

Glas

General Guy oder Bowser?


----------



## Powerflower (18. Januar 2010)

bowser

quake live oder Fallen empire: Legions (das ist quasi wie tribes)


(oh gott ich glaube Fallen empire legions kennt hier keine sau xD)


----------



## EspCap (18. Januar 2010)

Spiele beides nicht.. aber Quake Life sagt mir wenigstens was, daher nehm ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAW oder JPEG?


----------



## ibbi (18. Januar 2010)

RAW


Gearscore oder dps....-.-(recount)


----------



## Doppelklaus (18. Januar 2010)

dps!!


range oder meele?


----------



## Tade (18. Januar 2010)

Range

Homer Simpson oder Peter Griffin?


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

homer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




shakes oder fidget?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2010)

shakes klingen lecker

blau oder weiß


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (19. Januar 2010)

Blau 
der dauerzustand am weekend

2 Pac oder B.I.G


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

2 Pac

Mc Donalds oder Burger King ?


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

Mc Donalds!

Gurke oder Tomate ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

gurke!

pfennig oder cent


----------



## Crystania (21. Januar 2010)

pfennig.

icq oder msn?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

icq

ati oder nvidia


----------



## EspCap (21. Januar 2010)

Nvidia (Fermi kommt... irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Xbox360 Gamepad oder PS3-Gamepad?


----------



## Crystania (22. Januar 2010)

eindeutig PS3

schildkröten oder hasen?


----------



## freezex (22. Januar 2010)

Schildkröten

Österreich oder Schweiz?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Österreich. War so ne Auswahl zwischen. 1 Bein ab und 2 Beine ab :/.
Tee oder Kaffee
(bzw. für Männer: schwul oder normal^^; ich bin nicht homophob)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

tee!

kugeleis oder softeis?


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tee!
> 
> kugeleis oder softeis?



Kugeleis

Karamelschokolade oder Weiße Schokolade?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (24. Januar 2010)

Weiß


Rindfleisch- oder HänchenDöner?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Rindfleisch, ich mag kein Hähnchen.
Smil oder ey?(mir is nix bescheuerteres eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Januar 2010)

Smil oder ey? versteh ich irgendwie net ganz, aber nachdem hier seit 4 Tagen keiner mehr was gepostet hat, bin ich damit wohl net allein^^ (irgengwie gings früher in dem Forum mehr ab)
hm also "Smiley" würd ich ma sagen^^

Coca Cola oder Pepsi?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

coke

film oder buch?


----------



## Soldier206 (29. Januar 2010)

Hm meistens sind die Bücher besser als ihre Verfilmungen und Bücher sind generell oft spannender, jedoch kann man bei nem Film sich besser entspannen und besser abschalten. Ausserdem kann man einen Film auch mit Freunden schauen was bei nem Buch etwas kacke kommt^^. Deshalb würd ich sagen Film.

Winter oder Sommer?


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2010)

Sommer!!!

Schinken oder Käse?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

käse!

gummibären oder schokolade?


----------



## Dyralie (29. Januar 2010)

gummibärchen

schnee oder regen?


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

schnee

masse oder klasse?


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Januar 2010)

klasse

Elefant oder Giraffe


----------



## Asayur (31. Januar 2010)

Giraffe Longneck FTW^^



Vor oder Kcüruz


----------



## Soldier206 (1. Februar 2010)

vor 

hättest du lieber keine Arme oder lieber keine Beine?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (2. Februar 2010)

Keine Beine

Studio oder live?


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Live 

Warm oder Kalt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2010)

warm

pc oder konsole


----------



## freezex (2. Februar 2010)

PC

Bleistift oder Kugelschreiber?


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Februar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Keine Beine


typische Zockerantwort ^^

Naja BTT:
Kugelschreiber

Chatten oder Telefonieren


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. Februar 2010)

Telefonieren

Tag oder Nacht


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Nacht

Wir sind wie Eisblumen, wir blühen in der Nacht *sümsel* (NEIN nicht die Coverversion, die Originalversion von Subway *g*)



Yahoo oder Google


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Februar 2010)

Google

Bratkartoffeln oder Pommes Frites


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Bratkartoffeln, am liebsten mit Spinat und Selchfleisch *om nom nom*

Heute oder Morgen


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

morgen!

flüssige oder feste Seife?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Feste, die flüssige ist mir zu Glibbrig...

Rote oder Blaue Kapsel xD


----------



## Soldier206 (4. Februar 2010)

Die Rote und dann gehts ab Mr. Smith verhauen^^

lange oder kurze Haare (bei Frauen)


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Schulterlang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wieso oder Weshalb?


----------



## Soldier206 (4. Februar 2010)

Wieso 

Shootergames oder Strategiespiele?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Strategie



Gmx oder Hotmail


----------



## Mankind.WWE (4. Februar 2010)

Web 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICQ oder Miranda?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Ich kenn sie zwar nicht, aber ich nehme Miranda xD



Lachmann oder DER Lachmann


----------



## jeef (5. Februar 2010)

woot? kp der lachmann?^^

lol oder rofl^^


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Tipp es heisst DER Lachmann betonung auf DER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btt. Rofl


Jetzt oder Nie


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Februar 2010)

Jetzö

Vorwärts oder zurück?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

vorwärts



Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Seph018 (5. Februar 2010)

Auto

öhm..

Anime oder Manga ?!


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Anime

Der oder Die


----------



## Slush (5. Februar 2010)

Der 

Top oder Flop?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Top

Smileys oder Emoticons


----------



## Slush (5. Februar 2010)

Smileys 

Baum oder Zaun?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Baum

Flugzeug oder Auto


----------



## Slush (5. Februar 2010)

Auto

Pro Sieben o. Sat 1 ?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Pro Sieben

James oder John


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

John


Pistole oder Rifle?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Pistole



Granaten oder Mienen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Mienen


Krokodil oder Schlange?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Schlange



Rennen oder Gehen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Gehen


Mond oder Sterne?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Sterne



Blauer Himmer oder Bewölkt


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Bewölkt


Cola oder Eistee?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Eistee



Torte oder Kuchen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

KUCHEN!!!


Gebundenes Buch oder Taschenbuch?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Taschenbuch



Krimis oder Thriller?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Thriller


Fußball oder Football?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Fußball



Tennis oder Tischtennis


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Tischtennis


Segelschiff oder Motorboot?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

I am Sailing



Meer oder See


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Meer


Himbeere oder Erdbeere?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Erdbeere



Äpfel oder Birnen


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Äpfel


blau oder rot?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Rot



Schwarz oder dunkler?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

dunkler *gg*



China oder Japan?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Japan



Europa oder Asien


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Europa



süß oder salzig?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Süß



Hard Rock oder Metal


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

beides


Yin oder Yang?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Yang



Taucher oder Nichttaucher


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Nichttaucher



digital oder analog?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Digital



Rechtsschreibung oder Linksschreibung


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Rechtsschreibung



Sommer- oder Winterzeit?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Sommerzeit



GrOsS oder kLeIn


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

gRoSs



fern oder nah?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Nah



Malen oder Fotografieren


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

malen



Ende oder Anfang?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Anfang



Wach oder Müde?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

müde



Hund oder Katze?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Hund



sofort oder später?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

sofort



Vergangenheit oder Zukunft?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Zukunft

Ja oder Nein?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Nein



Times New Roman oder Arial?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Arial



Word oder Notepad


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an um was zu programmieren auf jedenfall Notepad^^

Österreich oder Schweiz?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Österreich



Rotkraut oder Sauerkraut?


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Rotkraut

Internet Explorer oder Firefox


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Opera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sitzend liegen oder stehend sterben?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (8. Februar 2010)

stehend sterben (fängt beides mit "s" an XP)




Michael Mittermeier oder Mario Bart?


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Mittermeier

Kino oder DVD-Abend


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2010)

Kino!!! Dafür werden Filme gemacht. Mein beileid an alle die sich nur Kino.xx leisten können

Cabonara oder Bolognese


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Carbonara



Fleisch oder Gemüse?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. Februar 2010)

Fleisch

Sein oder nicht sein


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Sein



Zusammen oder Alleine?


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2010)

Zusammen

Sein oder ...(nein nicht "nicht sein"!) ihr?


----------



## Luilu (10. Februar 2010)

Ihr!

Altruismus oder Egoismus


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Altruismus

Two Beer or not two beer?


----------



## Slush (10. Februar 2010)

Two Beer


Haramasch oder Haramsack


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Iih...keins von beidem



Sonne oder Mond


----------



## Mankind.WWE (11. Februar 2010)

Mond

Licht oder Dunkelheit?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Dunkelheit

Australien oder Afrika


----------



## Slush (11. Februar 2010)

Afrika

Schnee oder Sonne?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Schnee


Schwarz/Weiss oder Bunt


----------



## Slush (11. Februar 2010)

Bunt

groß oder klein?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Gross

Rechts- oder Linksbündig


----------



## Soldier206 (11. Februar 2010)

Linksbündig 

Bart ja oder nein​


----------



## Mankind.WWE (11. Februar 2010)

Ein sauber geshaveder 3-Tage Bart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange oder kurze Haare?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Kurze Haare



Blond oder Rothaarig?


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

solangs nich bei männern is da gefällt mir blond un rot nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





angezogen oder nackt?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Angezogen



Natur oder gefärbt?


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

Natur



dreads oder Glatze ...Oo


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Glatze



Feuer oder Wasser?


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

da ich nen magier spiel feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fußball oder WoW -.-


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

(dann doch eher WoW) No, sir, nothing at all

Sport oder PC?


----------



## Soldier206 (12. Februar 2010)

Hm so faul wie ich zur zeit bin PC ^^

Google oder Yahoo


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Google

Sparta oder Persien?


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kino oder kino.t0


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2010)

Kino

PC oder Konsole


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Februar 2010)

momentan Konsole

Salzstangen oder Cracker


----------



## jeef (15. Februar 2010)

Cracker

Obst oder Gemüse O_o


----------



## Asayur (15. Februar 2010)

Obst

iTunes oder Mediaplayer


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2010)

Media Player Classic Homecinema

MMORPG oder RPG?


----------



## Asayur (15. Februar 2010)

RPG

Herr der Ringe oder Twilight?


----------



## Soldier206 (16. Februar 2010)

o.O für die Frage gehörst ja fast geschlagen^^ Herr der Ringe natürlich


Single sein oder ne Freundin/nen Freund haben?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2010)

Freundin haben, die Gründe dafür liegen auf der Hand :>


dnb und Hip Hop oder Metal und Techno?


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2010)

Metal und Techno <3

Lightroom oder Aperture?


----------



## Asayur (16. Februar 2010)

Lightroom

Tic Tac oder Mentos


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

Tic Tac

Windows XP oder 7 ?


----------



## Asayur (16. Februar 2010)

Windows XP



Youtube oder MyVideo?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. Februar 2010)

Youtube

Two and a half man oder Scrubs?


----------



## NamenloserHeld (17. Februar 2010)

Two and a half man!

Legend of Zelda oder Final Fantasy


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2010)

Zelda

xx oder xy?^^


----------



## Asayur (17. Februar 2010)

xx



Rollenspiel oder Shooter?


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Rollenspiel

Cola oder Fanta?


----------



## Slush (18. Februar 2010)

Cola

Naruto Shippuuden oder One Piece


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Keins von beiden...

Bürojob oder Baustellenjob?


----------



## Valumes (18. Februar 2010)

Baustellenjob

Mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Mit

NoName oder Marke?


----------



## Slush (18. Februar 2010)

Marke 

Gamer oder XtremeChatter


----------



## Gizmondo (18. Februar 2010)

Gamer

Emo oder Hopper?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2010)

weder noch

honig oder nutella?


----------



## Hellrider (19. Februar 2010)

Honig

Schwarz oder Weiß


----------



## Soldier206 (19. Februar 2010)

schwarz

Spanien oder Italien


----------



## Valumes (19. Februar 2010)

Ob Mailand oder Madrid - Hauptsache Italien XD

Siegbert Schnösel oder Thaddäus Tentakel?


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Thaddäus Tentakel[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Futurama oder American Dad?[/font]


----------



## Soldier206 (20. Februar 2010)

American Dad

Playstation 3 oder Xbox360


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

PS3 (zwar nicht in Besitz aber trotzdem)


Kaffe schwarz oder mit Milch?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (21. Februar 2010)

Schwarz..(wie meine Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bier oder Biermischzeug?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Nunja, ich trinke eig. gar nix. Aber aus Sympathie nehm ich das Biermischzeug aka. Alkopops^^.
Wrestling oder Fußball gucken?


----------



## Haramann (21. Februar 2010)

Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Family Guy oder American Dad?


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2010)

Family Guy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schule oder WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmondo (22. Februar 2010)

WoW natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bullet for my Valentine oder Trivium?


----------



## Soldier206 (27. Februar 2010)

BFMV

Nachts schlafen oder durchmachen? (Also am WE oder Urlaub/Ferien)


----------



## Arth4ss (27. Februar 2010)

Durchmachen




BuffedShow oder BuffedAudioCast


----------



## Soldier206 (2. März 2010)

BuffedCast. Kann man währenddessen gemütlich zocken 

Touchscreen handys oder normale (mit Tasten)


----------



## Skyler93 (3. März 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> BuffedCast. Kann man währenddessen gemütlich zocken
> 
> Touchscreen handys oder normale (mit Tasten)



Touchscreen

Computer oder Sex?


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2010)

Sex

Zeitung oder Internet


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Internet

Ventrillo oder Teamspeak 3


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Teamspeak 3

Schweinefilet oder Suflaki mit Pommes? (dahinschmelz...)


----------



## Miss Mojo (5. März 2010)

Schweinefilet!

Abend zu 2t oder Abend mit den Jungs/Mädels


----------



## Cârcass (5. März 2010)

Jungs 

Pils oder Mischkackbier?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. März 2010)

mischbier^^

sport oder esport?


----------



## Reccos (6. März 2010)

sport

Legolas oder Gimmli


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Gimli

Rock oder Pop


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Rock.

Die Simpsons oder Futurama?


----------



## Soldier206 (7. März 2010)

Simpsons

Youtube oder MyVideo


----------



## Kremlin (7. März 2010)

Youtube.

ATI oder Nvidia?


----------



## Valumes (8. März 2010)

ATI

Orc oder Ork?


----------



## Kremlin (8. März 2010)

Ork.

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. März 2010)

Sommer

Pro7 oder RTL?


----------



## rovdyr (8. März 2010)

Pro7

Norden oder Süden


----------



## Kremlin (8. März 2010)

Süden.

Hollywood oder Bollywood?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. März 2010)

Hollywood

Onlineshopping:
gut oder schlecht


----------



## Kremlin (8. März 2010)

gut.

Southpark oder Family Guy?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. März 2010)

South Park

MSN oder ICQ


----------



## Salona (8. März 2010)

icq apfel oder birne?


----------



## Kremlin (8. März 2010)

Apfel.

PS3 oder Xbox 360?


----------



## Soldier206 (8. März 2010)

PS3

Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe


----------



## Kremlin (8. März 2010)

Herr der Ringe.

Cola oder Bier?


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Z: Beides zusammen.. ähm ne fuck geht nicht. 

Okay Cola. 

Warcraft oder Warhammer?


----------



## jeef (9. März 2010)

pvpler!
obwohl ich momentan bissi wow daddln :O
WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soße oder trocken! ?


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Trocken, obwohl es auf die Soße ankommt. Pfefferrahm, Hollandaise, Bernaise kann man literweise draufschütten.

Rind oder Huhn? Es geht um Essen meine Freunde.


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Mag beides, aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal Rind.

Strand oder Berge?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

*In die Umgebung blick* Berge und viele davon

Kerze oder Lampe


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Lampe.

Gamepad oder Tastatur?


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. März 2010)

Tastatur.

Tee: "Energie am Morgen" oder "Innere Ruhe"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Energie am Morgen.

Mit dem Auto oder zufuß?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

öhm "Energie am Morgen"

Kaffe mit Milch und Zucker oder ohne?


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

Mit Milch aber ohne Zucker ! ^^


Schwarz oder Weiß?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Schwarz 

keine Musik oder kein Fernseher


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

kein Fernseher

VodkaE o. VodkaO?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

VodkaE

Alkopops oder Spirituosen?


----------



## Slush (9. März 2010)

Alkopops

"Viergewinnt" thread aktiv o. "Die Person unter mir" Thread aktiv


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

"Die Person unter mir" Thread aktiv


hü oder hott


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Hot(t) <3 

Vanille oder Schoko?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (9. März 2010)

Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brille oder Linsen?


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Brille.(trage selbst eine)

Intel oder AMD?


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Intel.

Plasma oder Lcd?


----------



## Slush (10. März 2010)

LcD

Hüpfen oder Springen?


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Springen.

Normal oder HD?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

HD

Handy oder PC/Laptop


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

PC/Laptop

WoW oder Hdro?


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

ganz selten aber: WoW

Abo oder Prepaid?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Abo, da muss man sich wenigstens um nichts kümmern^^


Für den Sommer am Stausee....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Den Reifen. O_o

Regen oder Sonne?


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Regen

Fahrrad oder Rollerblades?


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Fahrrad.

Hamburger oder Salat?


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Hamburger

und oder oder?


----------



## Soldier206 (10. März 2010)

und

Das Leben: gut oder schlecht


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

gut

lang schlafen oder früh aufstehen?


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Lang schlafen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kewl oder cool?


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

cool

grillen oder garen?


----------



## Slush (11. März 2010)

grillen

Kino oder Bar?


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Bar



Disco oder Club


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Disco

Spritzen oder Tabletten?


----------



## sympathisant (11. März 2010)

weder noch. ich zieh mir das zeug durch die nase .. ;-)

nah- oder fernkampf?


----------



## Slush (11. März 2010)

Nahkampf

Disco Pogo oder Rock


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Rock

Mantel oder Jacke?


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Jacke.

Halb oder dreiviertel lange Hosen im Sommer?


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Halblang (jetz mach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

wollen oder sollen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (11. März 2010)

sollen


Gewitter oder Blizzard?


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Gewitter

Osten oder Westen


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

ganz klar osten - da geht die sonne auf. gibt nix fast schöneres im sommer, als morgens am eigentlich menschenleeren strand mit guten freunden zu sitzen und den sonnenaufgang zu beobachten


btw: 

sommer oder frühling?


----------



## Resch (12. März 2010)

Natürlich Sommer...schön am Stausee in der Sonne kullern und nebenbei paar Biers und der Grill^^

So viel Geld wie du willst oder nie wieder wahre Liebe?


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

So viel Geld wie ich will, die wahre liebe gibt es nicht ^^

Cola oder Pepsi?


----------



## Schurcore (13. März 2010)

cola 
pepsi schmeckt nach nix außer vllt farbstoffen xD


See oder Meer


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

See

Äpfel oder Birnen?


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Birnen

WG oder Wohnung?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

WG , wenn ich mit 2schönen weiblein zusammen wohne und Wohnung wenn dem nicht so ist^^


Schreibtischjob oder Job an der frischen Luft?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Schreibtischjob

Kurve oder Gerade?


----------



## sympathisant (15. März 2010)

kurve (macht mehr spass mit nem motorrad)

tageslicht oder schreibtischlampe?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Tageslicht

Stausee oder Baggersee?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Baggersee

Papier oder Plastik?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Papier

Drugs oder Rock'n'Roll`?^^


----------



## Slush (15. März 2010)

Rock'n'Roll

House oder HipHop


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

öhm weder noch? Wenn ich muss: House *g*


Comics oder Mangas?


----------



## Slush (15. März 2010)

Comics

Bmw oder Mercedes?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

BMW


Pringles oder Nachos?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Pringles (Wasabi)

Nudeln oder Pommes?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Pommes

Bester Freund oder Beste Freundin haben? (also nicht die Liebesbeziehung)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2010)

Bester Freund

sushi oder chinapfanne?


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Chinapfanne.


Telefonieren oder SMS?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

SMS

W-Lan oder mit Kabel?


----------



## sympathisant (18. März 2010)

mit kabel (weniger fehler)

kängeruhsteak oder pferdewurst?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Pferdewurst (Pferdelandjäger hab ich schon *g*)

Star Wars oder Star Trek?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Star Wars !

McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## Resch (18. März 2010)

BürgerKing...mhhhh lecker KingWings^^


Malle nord oder Malle süd?^^


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

keine ahnung was das sein soll, aber da ich den norden lieber hab als den süden, sag ich einfach ma nord


Lieber Zero oder Light?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Zero

One Piece oder Naruto (same as Pirates or Ninjas *g*)


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

`Naruto..wobei..eigentlich kuck ich keines von beiden


WinXP oder Win7?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

WinXP

SciFi oder Fantasy


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

SciFi! Gundams > All!

Razer oder Roccat?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Roccat - the new gaming Experience 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ausser Headset und Tastatur -> Razer)

Vampiere oder Dämonen?


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Vampiere...und nein, ich habe noch nie Twilight oder New Moon undso gesehen!

Ravioli aus der Dose oder selbst gemachte ravioli?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Dose *g*

Cornflakes oder Frühstückssemmel?


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Cornflakes

Chatroulette oder Omegle?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Kenn ich beides nicht, aber Chatroulette klingt ccoler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tagträumer/in oder Realist/in


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Realistin

Motorrad oder Auto?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Auto

zu Fuss oder mit dem Fahrrad


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Zu fuss, is gemütlicher

risk or no fun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (18. März 2010)

risk ...

Blau oder Grün?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Grün ^_^
Wow oder Lotro?


----------



## Slush (18. März 2010)

WoW

Bus oder Bahn?


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Bahn

ohrstöpsel oder richtige kopfhörer?


----------



## Slush (18. März 2010)

Kopfhörer

Nudeln oder Pizza


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

nudeln

serie oder reality TV?


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Serie

VHS oder DVD


----------



## Slush (18. März 2010)

DVD

dick oder dünn?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

dünn ^_^

Wasser oder Wasa?


----------



## Resch (19. März 2010)

Wasser


Großer Kopf oder Große Füße?^^


----------



## sympathisant (19. März 2010)

weder noch. andere körperteile sind wichtiger.^^

brille oder kontaktlinsen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Brille ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laptop (oder auch "Notebook" genannt) oder Computer


----------



## Mankind.WWE (20. März 2010)

Computer, da ich am Laptop nicht tippen kann.

Musik hören oder Musik machen?


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Musik hören

Hdro oder wow


----------



## 0815Engel (20. März 2010)

WoW

Heiler oder Tank ?


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

Tank

Huhn oder Ei


----------



## Dweencore (21. März 2010)

ei

porsche oder ferrari


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Eigentlich keines von beides aber...ich nehm nen Ferrari 


Zigaretten oder Bier?


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

Bier

Winter oder Sommer ?


----------



## Soldier206 (22. März 2010)

PS 3

lol oder rofl


----------



## Resch (23. März 2010)

lol

Bier oder Kaffeflat?


----------



## sympathisant (23. März 2010)

bier. zuviel kaffee soll ungesund sein.

RL oder MMPORG?


----------



## Resch (23. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bier. zuviel kaffee soll ungesund sein.
> 
> RL oder MMPORG?



Zu viel Bier auch^^

RL

Maus oder Tastatur?


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Ne Mischung aus beidem aber mehr Tastatur

Soft- oder Hardware


----------



## Slush (26. März 2010)

Software

Döner oder Türkische Pizza?


----------



## Soldier206 (26. März 2010)

Döner

Urlaub am Meer oder in den Bergen


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Berge^^

01111000 oder 01111001


----------



## jeef (27. März 2010)

01111000

1337 oder 1338?


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

1338



Binär oder Hexadezimal?


----------



## Resch (29. März 2010)

lieber Binär.

Papier oder Pappe?


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2010)

Papier

Sommer- oder Winterreifen


----------



## Resch (29. März 2010)

Sommerreifen

Sony Ericsson oder Nokia?


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

Sony

Sneakers oder Chucks?


----------



## Soldier206 (29. März 2010)

hm grad Chucks

Schulmaskotchen (South Park):ein Rieseneinlauf oder eine Kotstulle


----------



## Resch (30. März 2010)

Kotstulle


Ordner oder Hefter?


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

ordner


zucker oder salz


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. März 2010)

Kann ich so nicht sagen.
Aber tendiere zu zucker.

Hell oder dunkel?


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

Kasten dunkel

Calamaris oder Tintenfisch


----------



## Asayur (31. März 2010)

Tuintenfisch *g*

Ayayayo oder Ayayaye?


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

Ayayaye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_D + T &#8594; [sup]4[/sup]He_ (3,5) _ + n_ (14) oder _D + [sup]3[/sup]He &#8594; [sup]4[/sup]He_ (3,7) _ + p_ (14,7) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Ich nehme einfach _D + T &#8594; [sup]4[/sup]He_ (3,5) _ + n_ (14) ohne weiter darüber nach zu denken^^ (Hat das irgendwas mit Chemie zu tun? wenn ja..dann.....pfui!^^)

Schokoosterhase oder Schoko-Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Asayur (8. April 2010)

Schoko-Weihnachtshase

Singen oder Pfeiffen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. April 2010)

Singen

Schreien oder Flüstern


----------



## Resch (9. April 2010)

Kommt drauf an um was es geht...

wenn ich über jemanden Läster der in der näheist dann flüstern^^
oder ich reg mich über was auf...dann schrei ich lieber. Such dir deine gewünschte Situation herraus xD

Toatsbrot oder Vollkorntoast?


----------



## Quentaros (9. April 2010)

Vollkorntoast

Pasta oder Spaghetti


----------



## Asayur (9. April 2010)

Pasta(fari)

Comand and Conquer oder Star Craft?


----------



## Quentaros (9. April 2010)

Command and StarCraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber Command and Conquer, Kane lebt im Tode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnitzel oder Pommes?


----------



## ArrisRedBull (9. April 2010)

Pommes

Hirntot Records oder Ersguterjunge ?


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2010)

Kenn ich nicht, ich nehm mal Hirntodrecords

Vor oder Zurück


----------



## Resch (12. April 2010)

Vor


PvE oder PvP?


----------



## Quentaros (12. April 2010)

PVE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

Und deine Frage? naja ich mach mal:


Joggen oder Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## ArrisRedBull (15. April 2010)

Fahrrad Fahren


Red Bull oder Monster ?


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Red Bull 


WoW oder D3?


----------



## Soladra (15. April 2010)

wow

kalte füße oder hände?


----------



## Resch (16. April 2010)

Das ist wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera^^

Mist nur das ich meist beides habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kalte Füße sind mir lieber, weil mit denen berührt man wohl meist keine anderen Menschen. Aber bei Händen fällt es immer auf^^

Große Terasse oder großen Balkon?

*
*


----------



## Soladra (16. April 2010)

Terrasse, Balkon ist ungeschickt zum Grillen


Grüner Tee oder Kräutertee?


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

wenn dann grünen tee.

kalte oder warme milch? :-)


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

warme



fettsucht oder magersucht? xD


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

fatty fatty fat fat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Milky Way oder Mars?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Mars.

Fass oder Kasten?


----------



## sympathisant (19. April 2010)

kasten ... 

alkohol oder joint?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Alkohol.

VW oder Opel?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

VW


Krebs oder Tumor?


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

Krebs...will ja nicht die Familientradition brechen

dumm oder dreist?


----------



## Rikkui (20. April 2010)

beides xD


Cola oder pepsi?


----------



## Resch (20. April 2010)

Coke

Bierbank oder Klappstuhl?


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

Bierbank



5 Gum oder Orbit?


----------



## Resch (20. April 2010)

Orbit.

Steak oder Schnitzel?


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

Steak




Hackbeil oder Fallbeil?


----------



## Rikkui (21. April 2010)

Fallbeil

Groß oder klein


----------



## Resch (21. April 2010)

Groß.

Zum Frühstück Kornflakes oder Brot/Brötchen/Toast ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Brot/Brötchen/Toast

Lametta oder La metta


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

Lametta

failblog.org oder /b/


----------



## Resch (28. April 2010)

Kp worums geht aber ich nehme einfach /b/^^

Chips oder Nüsse?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. April 2010)

Chips!

Döner oder Suflaki ? *mjam mjam*


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Döner mit viel Saziki

Warmes Bier *hier würde ein Kotz-Smiley gut passen* oder Kalter Kaffee *würg Smiley*


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Woah, dann doch lieber kalten Kaffee

Rot- oder Weißwein?


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Rotwein, einen schönen Chianti

Weisswurscht oder Blutwurscht


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Weißwurst

Pommes
mit oder ohne Mayo


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Mit Majo

Currywurst

mit viel Curry oder mit viel ohne Curry drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. April 2010)

mit gaaanz viel Curry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vormittag oder Nachmittag?


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Nachmittag

Frühaufsteher oder Morgenmuffel


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. April 2010)

Morgenmuffel ... definitiv


Cola oder Sprite?


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

hm... schwierig, mittlerweile eher Cola

Sekt oder Champagner


----------



## Resch (28. April 2010)

Sekt.

Blumen oder Kakteen?


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Kackteen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Teich oder Sumpf


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2010)

Sumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rofl oder Lol?


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Rofl er hat LOL gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anal oder Oral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Morgens... ach lassen wir das lieber Tabletten, also Oral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Medikamente oder Hausmitelchen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (28. April 2010)

Hausmittelchen (oder gleich gesund bleiben! XP)


asdf oder jklö?


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

asdf mit dem anderen tu ich mir grad schwer xD

Zehn-Finger-System oder Adler-Such-System?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

10-Finger-System (asdf und jklö sind die Grundstellung für die Finger im 10-Finger-System *gg*)


Husten oder Schnupfen?


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2010)

schnupfen .. jeden morgen ne line, damit ich über den tag komme .. .-p

bett oder strand?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Bett *gg*

Playstation oder Xbox


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

xbox

Winter oder Sommer


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Sommer

Nuss-Nougat-Creme oder Schokomousse?


----------



## Resch (29. April 2010)

Schokomousse

Failure oder Error?


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Error

Vatikan oder Taliban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

......Vatikan.... (na toll die Wahl zwischen...


Pest oder Cholera? XD


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

hmmm ich nehme mal Cholera

Inkontinenz oder Impotenz


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

*münze werf* Inkontinenz

Gedeih ode Verderben


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

Verderben (fängt mit "V" an *gg*)


Holunderbeere oder Holunderblüte?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Holunderbeere

normaler Tee oder Eistee


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

Eistee


Palme oder Tanne?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Palme

Marvel oder DC Comics?


----------



## Quentaros (30. April 2010)

DC Comics

Superman oder Lobo


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Was auch immer Lobo ist, es ist sicher besser als Superman *gg*

Wii oder Nintendo 64


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich mag beides, aber wenn ich mich entscheiden muss, dann die Wii wegen der tolleren Bedienung ^^


Cola Light oder Coke Zero?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Coke Zero, schmeckt besser

Helden oder Antihelden


----------



## Ralevor (30. April 2010)

Antihelden

Piraten oder Ninjas?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Arrgh, nicht diese Frage...

Piraten Arr *gg*

MSN oder ICQ


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

MSN



A oder O ?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

O

Lateinisch oder Griechisch


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Latein


Michael Mittermeier oder Mario Barth?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Michael Mittermeier

Toast oder Sandwich


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Sandwich


schwarz oder weiß?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

schwarz

okay, Sandwich:

Mit oder ohne Senf/Ketchup/Mayo


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

ohne Senf/Ketchup/Mayo mit selbstgezimmerter Sauce! XP


Zufall oder Schicksal?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Schicksal

Pfirsich oder Zitrone?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Frucht? Pfirsich. Eistee? Zitrone. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muh oder mäh?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

muh!

Schinken oder Salami


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Salami


kalt oder warm?


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

schwierige Frage...Salami aufs Brot und Schinken als Zutat

Vote for SCHINKEN (Nudelschinkengratin ^.^)

Sahne oder Schokosauce? (Coca-Cola Zero Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Schokosauce

Wandern oder am Wegesrand sitzen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Wandern


"klassische" Matratze oder Wasserbett?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

klassisch, ich kann auf Wasserbetten nicht schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abseits oder auf den Wegen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Abseits


Umweg oder Abkürzung?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

kommt auf die Situation drauf an *gg* gerne mal einen Umweg um die Zeit zu strecken, sonst eher Abkürzungen


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

dann mach ich mit dem nächsten weiter bin aber auch für abkürzung

internet explorer oder mozilla firefox


----------



## Rikkui (4. Mai 2010)

Firefox


Behindert oder Analphabet


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

beides irgendwie net so schön analphabet

rechts oder links


----------



## Ralevor (4. Mai 2010)

Links

Kaugummi oder Mentos?


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

kaugummi

sommer oder winter?


----------



## marvin51 (5. Mai 2010)

aufjedenfall sommer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Horde

Raucher oder Nichtraucher


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Raucher *hust* *röchel* *keuch*

Japan oder Deutschland?


----------



## Soldier206 (9. Mai 2010)

Deutschland

Stan oder Kyle (aus South Park)


----------



## Quentaros (11. Mai 2010)

Stan

Hamburger oder Cheeseburger


----------



## Asayur (11. Mai 2010)

Cheeseburger

Warm oder Kalt


----------



## Davatar (12. Mai 2010)

Warm

Nasse Schuhe oder Nasse Unterwäsche?


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

kommt ganz auf die situation an :>





Winter oder Sommer?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm Winter ist zu kalt und sommer zu warm... aber sommer kann man mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Starcraft oder Warcraft?


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2010)

Warcraft^^


Alien oder Ausserirdischer?


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Alien

Mäh oder Muh?


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Muh :>
House oder Schlager


----------



## Resch (20. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Muh :>
> House oder Schlager



Pfff... House natürlich.

WodkaO oder WodkaCola


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Wodka, ich mag keinen Alk...Moment, macht das Sinn?? Ach egal

ASp oder BLutengel?


----------



## nuclear! (2. Juni 2010)

fuck ey....
aber ASP^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wacken oder summerbreeze?


----------



## Mastek (3. Juni 2010)

wacken
 PC oder Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Juni 2010)

PC

lol oder ^^


----------



## Ralevor (7. Juni 2010)

lol

Fisch oder Hühnchen?


----------



## Simi1994 (10. Juni 2010)

Hühnchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Krater oder Caldera?


----------



## Ralevor (15. Juni 2010)

Hm..
Krater.

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Resch (15. Juni 2010)

Auto, auch wenn Motorrad mehr Spaß macht ist es im Winter nicht sehr schön^^

Apfel oder Banane?


----------



## Dracun (16. Juni 2010)

Banane ... is Fellatio Reklame für den Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cafe Latte von der Bäckerei/Italiener oder Cafe Latte vom Supermarkt (emmi etc) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Wenns nichts kostet ganz klar vom Italiener, aber so bin ich meist zu geizig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend zur WM

Schland oder Deutschland ^^


----------



## Resch (17. Juni 2010)

Deutschland ist mir da doch noch lieber^^

Poldi oder Müller?


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

müller

Not oder Elend


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

...Not.

Bedarf oder Gier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

Verzauberung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Berdarf

Justin Bieber oder Hannah Montana? 







Wähle keins von beiden!


----------



## Fad-K (30. Juni 2010)

Hannah Montana, die is geiler =D

Handy oder Drehscheibentelefon?


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juli 2010)

Handy


Mandy oder Sandy?


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

Sandy.

Rot oder Blau?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juli 2010)

blau

o² oder Vodafon?


----------



## Reccos (11. Juli 2010)

o²

Charlie Harper oder Alan Harper (2and1/2men)


----------



## dudubaum (11. Juli 2010)

horde

hund oder katze


----------



## Resch (12. Juli 2010)

Katze, nicht so Pflegebedürftig (hab aber beides^^)

Rührei oder Spiegelei?


----------



## Shadowspy (12. Juli 2010)

Rührei!

Fuß oder Hand?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juli 2010)

Hand

x oder y?


----------



## Lovac (13. Juli 2010)

Natürlich- X klingt halt besser so Kiddie "R0xxoRxXXx" Like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.000.000 Euro oder Jessica Alba? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (13. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> Natürlich- X klingt halt besser so Kiddie "R0xxoRxXXx" Like
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pff wasn das für eine Frage, natürlich Jessica Alba da hab ich beides^^ Eine der schönsten Frauen der Welt und die hat auch noch Unmengen an Kohle xD


Schichtarbeit und 50% mehr lohn oder gleitende Arbeitszeiten?


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

Schichtarbeit und 50% mehr lohn


Star Wars oder Star Trek


----------



## Remor (15. Juli 2010)

StixOne schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit und 50% mehr lohn
> 
> 
> Star Wars oder Star Trek



Star Wars

PS3 oder XBOX360?


----------



## Resch (16. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> PS3 oder XBOX360?





XBOX360 (Aber nur wegen Halo^^)

Vollkornbrot oder normal?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Juli 2010)

wenn normal mischbrot heißt dann vollkorn

RTS oder FPS?


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2010)

Schwer zu sagen... allgemein weniger noch. Aber ich nehm mal RTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sturm oder Hitze?


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

Hitze


_Früher, als noch mit Pferde- oder Ochsengespannen gepflügt und geeggt wurde, war „hü“ auch ein Kommando, linksherum zu gehen, mit dem Gegenstück „hott“ (rechtsherum).
_
hü oder hott?


----------



## Hackseputt (18. Juli 2010)

ohne politische Hintergedanken: Hott


Facebook oder Kwick ?


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Facebook

Priester oder Krieger


----------



## heiduei (21. Juli 2010)

Priester ^^

Catclysm oder Classic


----------



## White_Sky (22. Juli 2010)

Cataclysm

Wasser oder Feuer? (Sorry mir fällt nix ein)


----------



## Mr. Susi (22. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Cataclysm
> 
> Wasser oder Feuer? (Sorry mir fällt nix ein)



Natürlich Wasser, das reinigende und wiederherstellende...*muahaha wie poetisch*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schokolade oder Schoki? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (22. Juli 2010)

Schokolade... Schoki klingt komisch

IE oder Fierfox ?


----------



## Mr. Susi (22. Juli 2010)

Firefox. IE ist das langsamste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knoppers oder Hanuta?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also ich finde ja Knoppers besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

knnopers





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprengstoff oder Maschinengewehr?


----------



## Mr. Susi (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil mich das an mich selber erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



EDIT:da war wohl jmd schneller.. xD 
Maschinengewehr *ratatatatatatatatata*



Lieber behaart oder unbehaart? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (falls ihr das nicht beantworten wollt: "Lange oder kurze Haare?")


----------



## Resch (27. Juli 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Lieber behaart oder unbehaart?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an wo^^ Aber Beine, Unterarm und aufm Kopf reicht eiglt an Haaren...bei Frauen lassen wir dann noch die ersten beiden Sachen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fahrrad fahren oder Joggen? (als Sport)


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Fahrrad fahren.

Meerjungfraumann oder Blaubarschbube?


----------



## Resch (28. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Meerjungfraumann oder Blaubarschbube?



Ist wohl beides doof^^ aber ich nehm mal Meerjungfraumann :-P


10Mio € und niemals richtige Liebe oder den Traumpartner?


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

10Mio. &#8364;!!!


Ketchup oder Catsup?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (29. Juli 2010)

Catsup !!

Österreich oder Schweiz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Schweiz


Tighte Schwarze Jeans oder nen rock : /?


----------



## Resch (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Tighte Schwarze Jeans oder nen rock : /?



An Frauen wohl eher die Jeans, finde Röcke meist nicht so toll, gibt aber Außnahmen, manche sehen darin auch gut aus.

Kurze Jeans oder Stylische Badehose^^


----------



## Ralevor (5. August 2010)

Eindeutig Badehose, knielang und schwarz bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Southpark oder Family Guy?


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Sowohl als auch^^(OK,Family Guy is doch bissl besser)

Youtube oder MyVideo


----------



## simion (6. August 2010)

Youtube
Cola oder Fanta


----------



## Resch (10. August 2010)

simion schrieb:


> Cola oder Fanta



Cola

Nervige gut aussehende Freundin oder sympathische schlecht aussehende?^^


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Nervige gut aussehende Freundin.
Die ändert sich nach der Zeit schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Google oder Bing?


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Google


Awon oder Soladra?


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Google
> 
> 
> Awon oder Soladra?



Die jenige die mir Zuerst ein Geschenk überreicht :-P

Audi oder BMW?


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

BMW


Combat Arms oder Counterstrike?


----------



## Sensistar (26. August 2010)

Counterstrike

Cameron Diaz oder Shakira


----------



## TheEwanie (28. August 2010)

Shakira



Sniper oder Panzerfaust?


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Shakira
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper oder Panzerfaust?




sniper.

Mafia 2 oder Starcraft 2?


----------



## Resch (30. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Mafia 2 oder Starcraft 2?



Mafia 2

Chrome oder IE?


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

Chrome, obwohl ich Firefox bevorzuge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razer oder Logitech?


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

Logitech, die stellen viel mehr her.

Nokia oder Sony Erricson?


----------



## Peterregen (2. September 2010)

Nokia

Radiohead oder Muse?


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

Radiohead

3D oder normal?


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

Normal, kostet weniger.

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

Winter weil da ist Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pepsi oder Cola?


----------



## Resch (3. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Winter weil da ist Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatten wir erst, da hab ich auch drauf geantwortet.

Natürlich Cola oder wie geht der Spruch: "Pepsi, wenns mal keine Coke gibt."

Kombi oder Limousine?


----------



## Bronzefisch (5. September 2010)

Limousine aber bitte mit Chaffeur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laptop oder TowerPC


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

TowerPC

Linke Hand oder Rechte Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Resch (7. September 2010)

Rechte Hand aber am liebsten beide^^

Bürojob oder abwechslungsreicher Job drinnen und draußen?


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

abwechslungsreicher job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



H&M oder C&A?


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

H&M

Eistee Zitrone oder Pfirsich?


----------



## bkeleanor (7. September 2010)

Pfirsich

A oder B


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

B

C oder D? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

C

Auto oder Mortorrad?


----------



## Resch (8. September 2010)

Auto

(Motirrad ist nur ein sehr spaßiger an kein vollständiger Ersatz^^)

Aquarium oder Meerschwein?


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

Aquarium, ist wohl praktisch für einen [Bronze]fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E-Book oder normales Buch?


----------



## Resch (9. September 2010)

E-Book...kost nix^^

"Home-Party" oder Disco/Veranstalltung?


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Disco, muss man net aufräumen

Collectors Edition oder normal?


----------



## Resch (10. September 2010)

Normal, is billiger.

Electro oder House?


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

Electro

Saturn oder Mediamarkt?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2010)

Mediamarkt


Warcraft oder Starcraft?


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

Starcraft

Diablo oder Sacred?


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Diablo!

Heizölrückstoßabdämpfung oder Kernfusionsreaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (18. September 2010)

Kernfusionreaktor

Kurze oder lange Wörter?


----------



## Held² (18. September 2010)

kurz

Rapid oder Austria


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> kurz
> 
> Rapid oder Austria



Rapid

Kunst oder Musik


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2010)

Musik.

Mischbrot oder Vollkorn?


----------



## asterodeia (5. Oktober 2010)

Vollkorn.


Pizza oder Pasta?


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2010)

Pasta.


Telefon oder Teamspeak?


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Teamspeak

schenll oder langsam?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Teamspeak
> 
> schenll oder langsam?



gaaaanz langsam. 

Gemüse oder Obst ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

obst

simpsons oder family guy


----------



## Nebelgänger (8. Oktober 2010)

Simpsons

Kaffee oder Schlaf?


----------



## Resch (8. Oktober 2010)

Nebelgänger schrieb:


> Simpsons
> 
> Kaffee oder Schlaf?



Schlaf, ich lieber zwar Kaffee, aber schlaf noch ein bissl mehr^^

Karotte oder Möhre?


----------



## Tionn (9. Oktober 2010)

Möhre

Reggae oder Alternative Rock?


----------



## Resch (11. Oktober 2010)

Tionn schrieb:


> Reggae oder Alternative Rock?



Alternative Rock

Dell oder Fujitsu Siemens


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Dell (schleichwerbung *hust*)

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2010)

Sommer

Herbst oder Frühling?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Herbst

Kakao oder Kaffee ?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2010)

Lieber Kaffee, obwohl ich nach einem harten Abend am nächsten Tag auch mal ein Kakao trinke weil das den Brand bekämpft^^

Macbook oder Dell Xps


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

Macbook

Xbox 360 oder Ps3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

PS3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (!)

Fifa oder Pro Evu ?


----------



## Asayur (25. Oktober 2010)

Dadurch, dass man muss^^
Fifa


Handy oder Smartphone


----------



## Deck5 (25. Oktober 2010)

HAndy
man brauch nur was zum immer ereichbar sein
extras = luxus =luxus = mehr luxus mehr luxus =zu viel luxus zu viel luxus = PLEITE  

  oder  
( zwerg oder paladin)


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

ZWERG (wer will Palas...?)

Gandalf oder Frodo ?


----------



## Darton (26. Oktober 2010)

Gandalf


Wasser oder Cola?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

wasser 

schalke oder eine miese harnwegsinfekktion?


----------



## Leethas (26. Oktober 2010)

24:00 Uhr

mit Ketchup oder Majo?


----------



## Asayur (30. Oktober 2010)

Ketchup

Vokale oder Konsonanten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Konsonanten

Die Uhr vor oder zurück stellen ?


----------



## Gerti (3. November 2010)

Zurück stellen!
Wie ich mich gefreut habe, als ich um halb 5 betrunken ins Bett viel und festgestellt habe: "Hey ich kann die Uhr ne Stunde zurück drehen, dann bin ich ja doch nicht so spät im Bett"

Alt oder _Kölsch?_


----------



## Wolfmania (4. November 2010)

natürlich Kölsch !

Deutscher Film oder Hollywood-Produktion ?


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Hollywood-Produktion

Döner oder Pizza?


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Pizza! Ist auf Dauer variabler ^.^

 Altes LastFM Profil  oder  neues LastFM Profil? 

Ich habs seit 2007 nicht mehr drauf gehabt und mir nen neuen Account gemacht und jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass ich ja noch das alte habe...
Also, welchen soll ich nehmen? xD


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Altes LastFM Profil  oder  neues LastFM Profil?




Altes LastFM Profil - weil neues nicht geht 


Jack Daniels oder Jim Beam


----------



## Thaliya14 (17. November 2010)

Jack Daniels

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Kartonics (17. November 2010)

wommer


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

München oder Hamburg ?


----------



## d2wap (18. November 2010)

München.

Altstadt oder moderne Innenstadt?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. November 2010)

Altstadt !

email oder Brief ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. November 2010)

Brief.

Seit oder seid?


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

Seit

Buch oder Film?


----------



## Laeneus (18. November 2010)

Buch

Piraten oder Ninjas?


----------



## Simi1994 (18. November 2010)

Chuck Norris (Pirnja)

Cataclysm oder Kataklysmus


----------



## NexxLoL (18. November 2010)

Cataclysm

Schinken oder Käse?


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

schinken

arsch oder titten ?


----------



## Euphemia (19. November 2010)

Augen ;p.. Also wenn dann Arsch.

Mittelalter oder Zukunft?


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

Kuzunft !

Donald oder Micky Maus ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (19. November 2010)

Donald!

N24 oder Phoenix?


----------



## Lenatowenaar (19. November 2010)

phoenix


chaos oder ordnung


----------



## Wolfmania (19. November 2010)

ordnung - wir sind doch in Deutschland 

Frauen-Fußball oder Frauen-Boxen ?


----------



## Euphemia (19. November 2010)

Frauen-Fussball

Pizza oder Pasta?


----------



## Fanillia (19. November 2010)

natürlich Pizza ^^


----------



## Fanillia (19. November 2010)

Schinken oder Käse


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Käse

Frauen oder Männer?


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

Frauen

Icq oder MSN


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

MSN - kannst auch gleich fragen Pest oder Cholera ...  

Star Trek oder STAR WARS (!!!!) ?


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Star Wars

Fettleibig oder Magersüchtig?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Magers...nein fettlei...nein magersü....oh mann was soll man da antworten ? ok magersüchtig + zunehmen oder fettleibig + abnehmen^^

c&a oder prada ?


----------



## Euphemia (22. November 2010)

C&A

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Tea (am Darjeeling nipp)

RTL Nachrichten oder Tagesschau ?


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

RTL Nachrichten

Nord- oder Südamerika?


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Südamerika natürlich

Amazon.de oder ebay.de ?


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

ebay.de

Kaffe mit...
... Milch oder Zucker?


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

Mh eigentlich beides, aber wenn dann Milch.

Socken oder Barfuss?


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

momentan definitiv Socken

Navi-Gerät oder Landkarte ?


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

Navi!

Axt oder Kettensäge?


----------



## Nuxxy (23. November 2010)

Kettensäge


Teletubbies oder Mathestunde mit Bill Gates


----------



## sp4rkl3z (23. November 2010)

Mathestunde mit Bill Gates (die Idee gefällt mir)

Blau oder Fisch?


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Mathestunde mit Bill Gates (die Idee gefällt mir)
> 
> Blau oder Fisch?



Blau 

Polizeibeamter sein oder Bürojob haben (gleich bezahlt)?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

Bürojob, weniger Kontakt mit Assis

buffed-Moderator oder Jörg Kachelmann ?


----------



## Luminesce (25. November 2010)

Buffed-Mod

Gummibärchen oder Schokolade


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

*SCHOKOLADE
*
Nord-Korea oder Iran ?


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Iran


Metal oder Hip-Hop


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Metal 

Mozart oder Vivaldi ??


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Vivaldi

Huhn oder Rind?


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Rind

Internet Explorer oder Mozilla Firefox ?


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Pest oder Cholera


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Das ist fies -.-
Würde mal Cholera wählen, da wenn es sofort behandelt wird die Überlebenschancen wohl größer sind als bei der Pest (glaube ich zumindest^^ bin ja kein Mediziner)

Nur ein Bein oder nur ein Arm? :-P


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

denke Bein, da man ein 2. künstliches dranmachen kann womit man sogar schon Ski fahren kann (hat doch so ein österr. Sportler bekommen und macht wieder Abfahrten) 

Porsche oder Ferrari ?


----------



## Kilberndus129 (26. November 2010)

Porsche <3

Dei Mudda oder Dei Vadda? xD


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Kilberndus129 schrieb:


> Porsche <3
> 
> Dei Mudda oder Dei Vadda? xD



zum Weggehen: der Vadda / zum bekocht und bemuttert werden: die Mudda ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2010)

Da  Wolfmania nicht weiter macht (Schande über dich ), tue ich es :>

Dt. Mark oder € ?


----------



## Sikes (27. November 2010)

€


Fairytales oder Elfenlied ?


----------



## Luminesce (28. November 2010)

Elfenlied



blu ray oder dvd?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. November 2010)

Blue ray

Mann oder Frau ^^


----------



## Euphemia (28. November 2010)

Mann

Gepunktet oder gestreift?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Gestreift

Oben oder unten ? (im allgemeinen...  )


----------



## Sikes (28. November 2010)

Oben (und zwar ganz eindeutig ^^)

Lobo oder Deadpool ?


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Deadpool

Aston Martin DB9 oder Lamborghini Gallardo?


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

Aston Martin

Lara Croft oder Spiderman ?


----------



## Euphemia (29. November 2010)

Lara Croft

Paul Anka oder Elvis?


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Elvis

Schinken oder Salami?


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2010)

Schinken (diesen hauchdünnen der is lecker)

Pommes oder Kroketten ?


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Pommes

McDonalds oder Bürger King?


----------



## Euphemia (29. November 2010)

Im Allgemeinen Mc, aber der Doppel Woper ist auch eine Wucht. 

Hühnchen oder Rind?


----------



## Nuxxy (29. November 2010)

Rind



Astrophysikstunde mit Stephen Hawking oder Stephen Hawking in Astrophysik unterrichten?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (29. November 2010)

Astrophysikstunde mit Stephan Hawking (vorher bekommt er aber ne andere Stimmmodulation verpasst, damit ich dabei nich einschlafe)

Jacke zu oder Jacke offen?


----------



## Sikes (29. November 2010)

Atm Jacke zu... saukalt hier!

Shaun of the Dead oder Zombieland ?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. November 2010)

Zombieland


Amazon Cyber(Fail-) Monday oder Media Markt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

Whoa das ist schwer, am Ende aber wohl doch MM.

Itunes oder Amazon(MP3) ?


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

itunes


links oder rechts?


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

stolzer rechtsträger 

Fürth oder 1860 München ?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. November 2010)

Fürth

stefan raab oder günther jauch


----------



## Vaiara (29. November 2010)

günther jauch..

scheibenkäse oder streichkäse?


----------



## Luminesce (29. November 2010)

streichkäse

tochter oder sohn?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. November 2010)

Sohn


Family Guy oder Simpsons


----------



## Nuxxy (30. November 2010)

Family Guy

Wissen und aussehen von Bill Gates oder Dummheit und aussehen von Paris Hilton


----------



## Euphemia (30. November 2010)

Wissen und Aussehen von Bill Gates. 

Winterstiefel oder Turnschuhe?


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Winterstiefel oder Turnschuhe?



Turnschuhe, da kann der Schnee noch so tief sein xD

-15° und Schnee oder +3° und Regen?


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

-15C und Schnee

Marmelade oder Nutella ?


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2010)

Marmelade

Sommer - oder Winterreifen


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Zur Zeit lieber Winterreifen aber bei dem Grip den meine Reifen haben könnt ich auch mit Sommerreifen fahren :-P

:-D oder :-P


----------



## Vaiara (30. November 2010)

:-D

USA oder Canada?


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2010)

Canada

Tattoo oder Piercing


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. November 2010)

tattoo

Manager oder Politiker


----------



## Vaiara (30. November 2010)

manager (obwohl ich da nur "oder" guten gewissens wählen könnte..)

polizist oder feuerwehrmann?


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

Polizist (weil immer so auf die geschimpft wird muß man mal für die sein)

CD oder Schallplatte ?


----------



## Vaiara (30. November 2010)

CD, die sind transportabler 

studium oder ausbildung?


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2010)

Ausbildung, need money :-P

Fineliner oder Kuli?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Kuli.

Mahlzeit von daheim oder Kantine?


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit von daheim

Bruce Willis oder Will Smith ?


----------



## Resch (1. Dezember 2010)

Bruce Willis.


Facebook oder StudiVZ?


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Facebook

Bus oder Bahn ?


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

Bahn

Zimt oder Muskat?


----------



## Vaiara (1. Dezember 2010)

zimt D

playboy oder fhm?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Beides was für arme Würscthen, imho. Aber wenn ich wählen muss, dann Playboy.

Glattrasiert oder 3-Tage-Bart? (edit: JA, auch Frauen sind gefragt)


----------



## Euphemia (1. Dezember 2010)

3-Tage-Bart 

Honig- oder Wassermelone?


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Dezember 2010)

Honigmelone 

Die Linke oder NPD ? (gut daß ich net antworten muß bei den Idiotenparteien ^^)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Linke

Diplom oder Master?


----------



## Vaiara (2. Dezember 2010)

diplom, auch wenn mir nur der master bleibt -.-

mayo oder ketchup?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Dezember 2010)

Mayo, ketchup mag ich gar nicht.

Weihnachten oder Silvester


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachten ...

Cola oder Pepsi ?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Pepsi

Barbie oder Ken ?


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

Barbie ( Als kleiner Junge kommt man sich aber irgendwie verarsch vor wenn man da unten nicht das findet was man erwartet xD)

Plamobil oder Duplo?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Playmobil

Berge oder Meer ?


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

Mh Berge, da gibts keine Haie 

Socken oder Strümpfe?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Strümpfe

Tee oder Kaffee?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Tee (Earl Grey)

WoW oder HdR ?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

WoW ...türlich ^^

McDonald oder Burger King?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Burger King ist das kleinere Übel...

Asterix oder Obelix ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2010)

Obelix \o/

Norden oder Süden ?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Norden -Lebenserwartung und Einkommen grösser  

Fenster auf oder zu ?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

meist auf - Frischluft-Fanatiker

Madrid oder Mailand ? (und schreibt jetzt nicht"hauptsache Italien" )


----------



## Freyen (3. Dezember 2010)

Madrid (gibt es Madrid auch in Italien? Ich kenn nur das spanische  )

gezeichnete oder computeranimierte Trickfilme?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

gezeichnete *schwärm*

Ikea oder Flötotto?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Flötotto (wenn es bezahlbar ist)

Essen beim Italiener oder beim Griechen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Grieche (mhmm...jetzt hab ich hunger ^^)

Heal oder DD?


----------



## Vaiara (3. Dezember 2010)

heal 

umskillen oder dualskill?


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

Dualskill

Rose oder Lilie?


----------



## Luminesce (3. Dezember 2010)

Lilie

Zufall oder Schicksal?


----------



## Freyen (4. Dezember 2010)

Zufall

Lager- oder Kaminfeuer?


----------



## Vaiara (4. Dezember 2010)

kaminfeuer 

kaminfeuer-dvd oder "mein aquarium"-dvd? XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2010)

kaminfeuer-dvd 

Wasser mit Kohlensäure oder ohne ?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Wasser mit Kohlensäure

Welcher Vampierjäger: Buffy oder Blade ?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Blade

Buch oder Hörbuch?


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Buch oder Hörbuch?



Wenn dann schon ein richtiges Buch^^

Pizzabrot oder Knoblauchbrot?


----------



## Freyen (6. Dezember 2010)

Pizzabrot (-"brötchen", aber mit Kräuterbutter *jummy*      )

Lesezeichen oder Eselsohr?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Lesezeichen (wenn ichs wiederfinde...)

Basketball oder Handball ?


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Basketball

Guter alter Holzschlitten oder Hightech Aluminium Schlitten?^^


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

Guter alter Holzschlitten

Brille oder Linsen?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Brille - sieht schlauer aus

PvE oder PvP ?


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

PvE


Brille oder wenn mans sich leisten kann LaserOP?


----------



## Vaiara (6. Dezember 2010)

brille.. niemals würd ich jemanden an meinen augen rumschnippeln lassen oO

ebook oder "klassisches" buch?


----------



## Freyen (6. Dezember 2010)

Klassisches Buch (nichts geht über das Rascheln von Papier! Am besten gleich ne ganze Bibliothek voll davon! ^^)

Rollkragen oder keinen Rollkragen?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Rollkragen ( ich hab sogar T- Shirts mit Rollkragen ^^)

Minze oder Fruit (Kaugummi)?


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

keinen Rollkragen - trage da lieber einen schal

edit: ööhh Minze

Telefonieren oder Simsen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Dezember 2010)

Telefonieren

Silent Hill oder Resident Evil?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2010)

Resident Evil

Online Shoppen oder "Normal" Shoppen...


----------



## Euphemia (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn kalt ist online shoppen 
Aber sonst lieber normal, nur schon wegen der passenden Kleidergrösse.

Stein oder Papier?


----------



## Vaiara (6. Dezember 2010)

papier 

als erstes kind lieber junge oder mädchen?


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2010)

määäädchen   

schnee schippen oder eis kratzen? 

passt ja im moment xD  ich muss zum glück gar nix davon


----------



## Vaiara (6. Dezember 2010)

ich muss zum glück auch weder das eine noch das andre, aber wenn, dann lieber schnee schippen..

weihnachtsdeko oder keine?


----------



## Euphemia (6. Dezember 2010)

Lieber keine, wenn dann sehr dezente kleine Lichtchen.

Orange oder Mandarine?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

die mandarine, da suessr 
einschlafen oder ausschlafen? xD


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

ausschlafen 

heute oder Tagesschau ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Dezember 2010)

Tagesschau

Mit Soße oder ohne?


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Mit und zwar ganz viel 

Gemüse oder Früchte?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

na früchte... weil fruchtiger  :->

husten oder schnupfen?
(also sehr schlimmen husten oder sehr schlimmen schnupfen wohl gemerkt ;-)


----------



## Vaiara (7. Dezember 2010)

husten, da ich bei schnupfen den husten immer gratis dazu bekomme...

geschenke am 24. abends oder am 25. morgens?


----------



## Freyen (7. Dezember 2010)

Am 24. abends (nach Kirche, Verwandtenbesuche und Festessen; ach ja, die guten alten Traditionen ^^")


Weihnachtsmann oder Christkind


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsmann, ich hab dir einen langen Brief geschrieben *lalala*


Warm- oder Kaltduschen?


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Kälte da draußen? Am liebsten abkochen xD

Piste oder Tiefschnee?


----------



## Vaiara (8. Dezember 2010)

tiefschnee 

snowboard oder ski?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

snowboard (mag aber kein Wintersport)

Rot- oder Weißwein ?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Rotwein

Nord- oder Ostsee?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

Nordsee - jedes Jahr ne Woche Sylt ist Pflichtprogramm ^^

Rock oder HipHop ?


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Rock

Katze oder Hund?


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab beides, aber der Hund ist mir lieber, mit dem kann man wenigstens was anfangen und wird genötigt sich zu bewegen xD

Brief- oder Onlinebewerbung?


----------



## Vaiara (8. Dezember 2010)

leider online-bewerbung

entwicklung oder qualitätskontrolle?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

entwickelungskontrolle 

da ist es noch nicht zu spät


AC/DC oder Metallica ?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Metallica 

Katar oder Russland ? (in Anlehnung an die WM-Ausrichtungen 2018+2022)


----------



## demarvin (9. Dezember 2010)

Metallica

Arthas oder Bolvar ?


----------



## Euphemia (9. Dezember 2010)

Da habt ihr euch aber überschnitten ^^. Na ja also zum einen Russland, mein Freund kommt von da und zum anderen Arthas.

Tee mit Honig oder Zucker?


----------



## Freyen (9. Dezember 2010)

Beides ^^": Kamillentee mit Honig, alle anderen meist mit Zucker (brauner Rohrzucker)

Bonbon oder Lutscher?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Bonbon

Milka oder Ritter Sport ?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Milka

Vodka oder Whiskey


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Wodka, schmeckt irgendwie besser in den meisten Mixgetränken.

Diesel (Also Bier mit Cola) oder lieber sowas wie Becks Green Lemon?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

eigentlich weder noch, mag kein kinder- bzw bonbonwasser, aber wenn das CoBi...

Frankfurt oder Köln?

In Anlehnung an den kommenden Bundesliga-Spieltag und allgemein natürlich auch ^ ^


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

hm bin jedes Jahr in Kölle und auch in Frankfurt/Main, aber lieber Kölle, einfach wegen der Mentalität

2,00m große Freundin/Freund oder 1,40m groß(e) ?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ne Frau - ganz klar den 2 Meter Mann 

Tussi oder Kumpeltyp?


----------



## Vaiara (9. Dezember 2010)

ich bin ne frau, daher kumpeltyp (ja, ganz richtig!, sonst leb ich in meinem studiengang net ruhig..)

weichei oder macho? ^^


----------



## Kady (9. Dezember 2010)

weichei. Machos sind noch nerviger .__.

Karotte oder Kartoffel?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

Karotte :3

Die Toten Hosen oder Ärzte ?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Dezember 2010)

Ärzte - wer kennt noch "Brötchen für 5 Mark, denn Brötchen machen stark..." ? 

Laser-oder Tintenstrahldrucker ?


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

Laser....nein Mann ich will..ach lassen wir das^^

Jetzt sofort Traumberuf oder Traumpartner?


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

Traumpartner

Zigaretten oder Alkohol


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2010)

Alkohol- bin Nichtraucher. Aber ohne Alkohol wäre das Leben ein kleinwenig ärmer...

Kurze oder lange Haare?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Dezember 2010)

Klischee: Männer kurz, Frauen lang

Blockbuster oder Underground-Film ?


----------



## Euphemia (11. Dezember 2010)

Blockbuster

Japanische The Ring Filme oder amerikanische The Ring Filme?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

Beide Blöd...aber ich entscheide mich für die Japanische Versionen ^^



Schnee oder Eis?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Dezember 2010)

wie fies, eigentlich weder noch...
eis... in wuerfeln in nem cocktail am strand  
golf gti oder scirocco. (kann mich nich ganz entscheiden   )


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Dezember 2010)

Scirocco- die GTI Typen sind schon ein bisschen komisch ...

Sommer - oder Winterurlaub?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Dezember 2010)

sommerurlaub natuerlich! ausser vielleicht ein urlaub im winter irgendwo wo's warm is  
suesses oder saures? xD


----------



## Euphemia (12. Dezember 2010)

Reis süsssauer ... sonst eher süsses^^

Apfel oder Birne?


----------



## Vaiara (12. Dezember 2010)

birne 

apfelpo oder birnenpo? XD


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Apfelpo

Arial oder Times New Roman ?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Arial - das andere sieht so blöd aus ...

Süss-sauer oder scharf?


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

Süss-sauer

Nudel oder Reis?


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Nudeln, schmecken besser^^

Apfel oder Orangensaft?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Apfelsaft- trink ich jeden Tag in Form einer Apfelschorle.

Punk oder Metal?


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Metal

vom Winde verweht oder Casablanca ?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

weder noch eigentlich, beides zum schnarchen, aber wenn dann casablanca, is der kuerzere von beiden glaub ich 

bleach oder shippuuden?


----------



## jeefed (14. Dezember 2010)

weder noch sch... an... :O

whisky oder vodka


----------



## Rayon (14. Dezember 2010)

whisky 

Chips oder Salzstangen?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Chips

Kerzenlicht oder Glühbirne ?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Kerzenlicht - ich alte Romantiksau *hust*

Plasma oder LCD


----------



## Vaiara (14. Dezember 2010)

LCD

dvd oder bluray?


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

DVD

Mütze oder Stirnband?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

Mütze - Stirnband sieht irgendwie so" 80er Jahre - Revival - a Tribiut - to Jane Fonda" mässig aus  

Sport- oder Geländewagen ?


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Lieber einen Geländewagen, viel Platz gute Übersicht da höher und sieht auch noch cool aus :-P


Deutsches oder ausländisches Auto?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

VW Bora 

Kalte Pizza oder heißes Eis?  (irgendwie fällt mir grad nix Vernünftiges ein)


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Kalte Pizza, manchmal schmeckt die dann sogar noch besser?

Knoblauch oder Zwiebeln?


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

Zwiebel- Ich hasse Knoblauch ausser in Pulverform''^^.

Blond oder Braun? (- kann jetzt jeder so assoziieren wie er will)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

Blond, wenn es echt ist.  

Marzipanbrot oder Marzipankartoffeln?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

äh bäh...mag beides nicht - dann wohl eher Brot...

Pumps oder DocMartens?


----------



## Freyen (14. Dezember 2010)

DocMartens (naja, kommt auf die Tageszeit an  )

"selbstgebacken" oder "vom Konditor"?


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2010)

Vom Konditor, wenn er gut ist. Da muss man wenigestens hinterher nciht mehr aufräumen^^

Ofen oder Mikrowelle?


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2010)

Ofen - Pizza aus der Mikrowelle ist bäh.

Frühaufsteher oder Nachtmensch?


----------



## Euphemia (15. Dezember 2010)

Am Wochenende Nachtmensch bzw habe eigentlich immer Mühe einzuschlafen wenn ich nicht richtig müde bin, da ich aber um 5.30 Uhr aufstehe muss ich mich meistens zwingen.

Hand oder Fuss?


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Dezember 2010)

Wie Hand oder Fuss? Verlieren? Dann lieber eine Hand.

Schaukelstuhl oder Hängematte?


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

ganz klar die haengematte!!! 

whirl oder swimming pool?


----------



## Freyen (15. Dezember 2010)

whirl pool, ganz klar! 

(Am besten draußen, schön beheitzt mit Solewasser und unter dem sternenklaren und eiskaltem Winterhimmel ^^; nein, ich bin noch längst nicht 75, aber geil ist das allemal *hehe*))

Kabelanschluß oder Satellitenschüssel?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Sat-TV.. kostet nix

Füllfederhalter oder Kugelschreiber?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

Kugelschreiber

Hamburg - München per Bahn oder mit dem Auto ? (kein Flugzeug!)


----------



## ego1899 (15. Dezember 2010)

mit der bahn...

billiger, komfortabler, gegebenenfalls sogar schneller...  (und kannst dabei pennen, film gucken, etc... ^ ^)

früh oder spätschicht?


(ich hab heut beides -.- )


----------



## Euphemia (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich zwar keines von beiden aber wenn dann Früh.

Elektrisches Licht oder Kerze am Weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Lieber elektr. Lich bevor mir noch die Bude abfackelt^^

Echter oder Plaste Weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2010)

Echter -. so´n Plastikding kommt mir nicht in die Wohnung!

Kölsch oder Pilsener?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2010)

Kölsch (hatte gestern abend "Früh" vom 'Faß - mjam)

Crepe mit Nutella oder mit Schinken-Käse ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Auswahl, Nutella. Aber mit Pflaumenmuß schmecken Crepes/Eierkuchen immernoch am besten find ich. 

Rechts- oder Linkshänder?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Rechts!!!   Linkshänder gehören umgeschult!!! xD

Rechts- oder Linksfüßler


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Rechtsfüßer^^

Oben oder unten? :-D


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

bin lieber oben xD 

Wasserbett oder Futon ?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

Wasserbett - is witzig und ich kann auf allem schlafen

Strand oder Berge ?


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt gerade Berge, ab aufs Snowboard xD

Bar oder EC Karte?


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Dezember 2010)

EC-Karte - macht das Leben leichter, ausser beim beim Dönermann 

Nvidia oder ATI Grafikkarte?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Nvidia- Bauchgefühl

Brad Pitt oder Jonny Depp?


----------



## Freyen (17. Dezember 2010)

Johnny Depp!

Lieber Poster oder Bilder (mit Rahmen) an der Wand?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Bilder im Rahmen - Poster wtf....^^

Grün oder Rot ?


----------



## Freyen (18. Dezember 2010)

Grün

Ein dickes Paar Socken oder mehrere Paare übereinander?


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

lieber dicke natuerlich! am besten quietschbunt und potthaesslich

ying oder yang?


----------



## Euphemia (19. Dezember 2010)

Yang

Wasser mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ohne

(Bin eh kein Wasser-Fan. Loescht meinen Durst nich, braich zumindestens irgendeinen Geschmack. Wenn dann noch Kohlensaeure drin is kommts mir erst recht so vor als ob was fehlt...)

rotwein oder weißwein?


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Rotwein

Links oder Rechts?


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2010)

rechts

PS3 oder XBox ?


----------



## Vaiara (20. Dezember 2010)

edit: ps3

vorwärts oder rückwärts?


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Vorwärts - Rückwärts ist der Tod 

grüne oder blaue Augen?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

gruen natuerlich ! grrr... 

wurst oder kaese?


----------



## Vaiara (20. Dezember 2010)

käse D

milch mit 1,5% oder 3,5% fettanteil?


----------



## Euphemia (20. Dezember 2010)

Milch mit 1,5% Fett, von der wird mir komischerweise weniger schlecht 

Super Mario oder Luigi?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

_Wahoooo Mario

_Metal Gear Solid oder Splinter Cell?


----------



## Euphemia (22. Dezember 2010)

Habe keins von beiden gespielt aber da ich Super Smash Brothers spiele und da Snake auch rumrennt sag ich mal Metal Gear Solid.

Bowser oder Ganondorf?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2010)

B owser ganondorf ist einfach nur dumm.
ssbb oder ssbm


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

.....immer diese Kürzel!^^


ssbm!



For the Horde oder For the Alliance ?


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Dezember 2010)

Für die Horde!

Mädchen oder Junge?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

Junge ! weil wir 2 haben und kein Mädl...

blau oder rot ?


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Dezember 2010)

Blau 

Katze oder Hund?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

miau !

Sylt oder Zugspitze ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Sylt!

Pizza oder Spagetti ?


----------



## Euphemia (23. Dezember 2010)

Pizza mit Ananas *mhhnjam*

Super Nintendo oder Sega?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

Super Nintendo!

Weil halt viel kultiger, besser noch NES 

Schokolade oder Schnitzel?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Schokolade(erinnere mich gerade an diese Spongebob folge mit den Schoko Suchti lol)

Modernwarfare 2 oder Black Ops


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

weder noch, beides muell... ich kann dieses daemliche kriegsgeballer im immer gleichem setting echt nich mehr sehen...

mw 2 wenn schon wegen dem interessanterem multiplayer...

mit dem fahrrad zur arbeit (sommer) oder mitm auto (winter)?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

Fahrrad im Sommer bei schönem Wetter - einfach klasse - und dann noch an der Eisdiele vorbei

2D oder 3D im Kino ?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Dezember 2010)

Bin zwar nichtso der Kinogänger, aber wenn dann 2D.

Wie willste deine Eier:

Willst du Rühreier oder lieber Spiegelei?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Esse überhaupt gar keine Eier... 
Und keinen Fisch... Gar nix was ausm Meer kommt... 
Und kein Käse... Generell keine Milchprodukte... 

Oh Gott wie krass  ^^

Aber wenn dann Rühreier...

Wurst oder Marmelade	(Mett zählt als Wurst, wegen Bauarbeitermarmelade  )


----------



## Freyen (27. Dezember 2010)

Wurst (ich brauch dringend nen guten neuen Metzger...)

Lieber ein großer Pott Kaffee oder mehrere kleine Tassen hintereinander?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

kleine Tassen...Espresso dann aber bitte

Früh-oder Spätschicht ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Frühschicht

Bundeswehr oder Zivi/FSJ ?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2010)

BuWehr

Mercedes oder BMW ?


----------



## Freyen (28. Dezember 2010)

Mercedes (den BMW-Ruf tu ich mir nicht an  )

CD- oder Mp3-Sammlung?


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Mercedes (den BMW-Ruf tu ich mir nicht an  )
> 
> CD- oder Mp3-Sammlung?



BMW (den Mercedes-Ruf tu "ich mir" nicht an )

natürlich CD (weil man dann auch noch Hüllen, und Booklets hat).

dreier im Bett oder dreier im Lotto?`


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooat ?  Ich glaub ich nehm den Dreier im Lotto, oder doch nicht ? Ach man -.-*

Hell oder Dunkel ?


----------



## Freyen (30. Dezember 2010)

Dunkel

Heimwerker oder "Kundendienst-Kontaktierer"?


----------



## Vaiara (30. Dezember 2010)

heimwerker  (wenn ichs net hinbekomme, muss mein mann ran)

amazon oder klassischer buchladen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Klassischer Buchladen...

Kaffee oder Kakao ?


----------



## Silenzz (30. Dezember 2010)

Kaffee, um wach zu bleiben 

Kölsch oder Veltins?


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

Veltins - Kölsch *bahh* , obwohl ich habs noch nie getrunken  Nur gehört es schmeckt nach Pipi ....

Malediven oder Jamaika?


----------



## Freyen (1. Januar 2011)

Keines von beiden, viel zu warm da... aber wenn ich wählen muß Malediven.

*happy new year to everyone!*


"Dinner for one"-Liebhaber oder -Hasser?


----------



## Vaiara (2. Januar 2011)

hasser, definitiv :/

war 2010 gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Ach ich kann mich eigentlich net beschweren, ich fands GUT...

Habt ihr Vorsätze für 2011 oder eher nicht ?


----------



## Vaiara (2. Januar 2011)

ja, schon, aber die selben wie letztes jahr XD

lieber mitm rauchen aufhören oder mehr sport treiben?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

aufhoeren zu rauchen... hab ich eh schon so gut wie und sport mach ich mehr als genug 

pizza oder pasta...?

(wil naemlich gleich was bestellen...  )


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2011)

pasta

Java oder C++?


----------



## Vaiara (2. Januar 2011)

java, obwohl ich beides lerne oO

notebook (über 15") oder netbook?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2011)

notebook

Dänemark oder Belgien?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2011)

Dänemark.
Weizen oder Pils?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Pils - aber imoment lieber Tee v.v

Richtige Schalenkopfhörer (heißen die so ? naja ich hoffe jeder weiß, was ich meine...) oder doch lieber die kleinen Stöpsel ?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Pils

Weizen is ja so ziemlich das widerlichste Bier was man sich vorstellen kann...

Kurzer oder Longdrink...?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2011)

Headphones und Kurze.

Und den Kommentar zum Weizen verbitt ich mir!

Was würdest du dir lieber halten?

Ne Frau oder nen Hund?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Fies, fies.   Im Endeffekt immer ne Frau, sind ja meist sehr schöne Wesen. 

Nahverkehrsmittel oder Auto ?

(Wenn Ego jetzt wieder zeitgleich antwortet, krieg ich nen Hals ...  )


----------



## Vaiara (2. Januar 2011)

eigentlich nahverkehr, auch wenn der grade echt zu wünschen übrig lässt -.-

mitm auto in urlaub oder mitm flieger?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn Ego wieder zeitgleich antwortet, krieg ich nen Hals ...



oh hoppla gar nich gepeilt... ich brauch immer so lang um mir was neues auszudenken deshalb ^^

und was lieber halten, frau oder hund? hallo?!  das wuerde mit männern ja wohl mehr sinn machen!
aber was erwarte ich von einem weizenbiertrinker... 


Mit dem Flieger in den Urlaub... Komfortabler und n Auto lässt sich mieten...

Futon oder Federkern?
(lieg schon im bett daher der einfall ^^ )


----------



## Vampless (2. Januar 2011)

failpost


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Federkern, hatte noch nie Futton 

Telefonieren oder doch lieber SMSen?


----------



## Vampless (2. Januar 2011)

SMSn.
Chemie oder Biologie?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

bio... hab ich nich ganz so sehr gehasst wie chemie... 

Muskelkater oder Kopfschmerzen?
(hab beides... -.- )


----------



## Freyen (2. Januar 2011)

Muskelkater (ist ein Witz im Vergleich mit Kopfschmerzen!)

Beim Schlafen lieber Fenster offen oder zu?


----------



## Euphemia (2. Januar 2011)

Im Sommer offen im Winter zu, wenn ich kalt habe kann ich nicht schlafen =(

Vanillepudding oder Schokoladenpudding?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2011)

Vanillepudding-ich mag Schokolade nicht so gerne.

Survivalurlaub oder "Bad Mein Garten"?


----------



## Vaiara (3. Januar 2011)

kenne "bad mein garten" net, aber nehme das :>

all inclusive oder selbstversorger?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2011)

Selbstversorger.
Kochen oder Bringdienst?


----------



## Vaiara (3. Januar 2011)

bringdienst... mein gekochtes würd net ma ich essen XD

pommes mit ketschup oder mayo?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2011)

Pommes rot !

zelten oder 5-Sterne-Hotel ?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2011)

5 Sterne - ich bin ein Luxusmädel  . Ne ernsthaft- zelten macht mein Rücken glaub ich nicht mehr mit  

Auto oder motorrad?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

Motorrad - mir fehlt nur noch der richtige Führerschein und das Motorad dazu 

LPG oder Benzin/Diesel?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2011)

super^^


freund oder freundin?


----------



## Vaiara (3. Januar 2011)

freund D

lebensgefährte/in oder ehemann/frau?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Ehemann

Disco oder Dorffest? (Wobei das ja manchmal das gleiche ist  )


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2011)

Disco

3 Wochen am Stück Urlaub oder lieber geteilt ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (4. Januar 2011)

Am Stück

Leder- oder Strickjacke?


----------



## Freyen (4. Januar 2011)

Hmm, draußen Leder- und drinnen Strickjacke (oder so ähnlich  )

Lieber stehende oder hängende Regale?


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2011)

stehend

Tennis oder Badminton?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Badminton

Oben oder unten?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Oben (auch gern den Film)

Dirty Dancing oder Traumschiff ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera... 
Dirty Dancing

Termin oder spontan?


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Termin

Zahn- oder Bauchschmerzen?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

boh wie mies....hier antowrte ich nicht und lass einen anderen ran...


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Zahnschmerzen, definitiv.
Sind einfacher zu kompensieren und haben keine Party-untauglichen Nebenwirkungen 
wie Blähungen oder Durchfall.
...ne Handvoll Aspirin und weiter gehts!


*Monogamie *oder *Alimente*


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> boh wie mies....hier antowrte ich nicht und lass einen anderen ran...



pffft...weichei  

btt:

Da es nur die beiden Möglichkeiten gibt...Alimente- der Mensch ist nicht zur Monogamie gedacht  

Lilien oder Rosen?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

ph man muß ja net antworten wenn man net will....und Krankheiten sind so gar nicht mein Thema!

Rosen 

Windkraft oder Wasserkraft ?


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Da es nur die beiden Möglichkeiten gibt...Alimente- der Mensch ist nicht zur Monogamie gedacht



Und das von einer Frau zu hören, wie wundervoll, ich mag dich schon jetzt, ohne dich zu kennen. 


Kernkraft natürlich. 
(Ist ja nicht die Schuld der Kernkraft selber, dass Unternehmen an Sicherheitsmaßnahmen geizen ).

Da das aber nicht zur Wahl Stand, Wasserkraft
Ich liebe Wasser und bin eine Wasserratte, 
...außerdem fließt Wasser immer (und Staudämme sind schöne Gebilde mit Atemberaubendem Ausblick ). 

Jackie Cola, oder Himbeer-Daiquiri?


----------



## Vaiara (5. Januar 2011)

jack auf eis  aber aus der auswahl, jack mit cola..

einmal monatlich komasaufen oder mehrmals monatlich beschwipst sein?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

mehrmals beschwipst sein !

Sport gucken oder Sport machen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Im Moment Sport gucken ...noch ein bisschen früh zum machen^^ Aber prinzipiell eher machen. Gibt doch nichts langweiligeres als Sport gucken.

Früh- oder Spätschicht?


----------



## Luminesce (6. Januar 2011)

Spätschicht, dann muss ich nicht mit meiner Familie essen. Nutze ich immer voll aus, bekomme so auch mehr Gehalt ^.^.

Wolf oder Fuchs?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Januar 2011)

Fuchs

Rechts- oder Linksträger? (Frauen können ja für ihren Freund/Mann stellvertretend antworten)


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich je nachdem wie's beim Anziehen fällt, aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, dann eher links, weil ich auch Linkshänder bin, denke ich mal das wäre Logisch. 


Wo wir gerade dabei sind, gute idee...

*Rechts oder Linkshänder?*


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Rechtshänder

Brille oder Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

Brille weil's schlau aussieht

Apres-Ski oder Techno-Party ?


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich jemals ne Brille brauche hab ich mich schon entschieden dass ich Kontaktlinsen will.
eines dann normal "durchsichtig" (hab blaugraue Augen), und das Andere dann in so einem giftigen Schlangengrün, das wär klasse. 

*
Hose oder Rock?*


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Technoparty mit Hose ^^

Handwerk oder Büro?


----------



## Freyen (6. Januar 2011)

Handwerk

Gardinen oder Rollos?


----------



## Luminesce (7. Januar 2011)

Gardinen, aber schlicht...

Heulen oder wütend werden?


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

wütend werden, dann gehts einem gleich besser

Papa Schlumpf oder Schlaubi ?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Natürlich Papa Schlumpf - der alte Sympathieträger^^ (wobei ich sagen muss, ich dacht immer der Schlaubi Schlumpf heisst Schlaumi - von Schlaumeier^^)

Kreditkarte oder Rechnung?


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

Rechnung

Firefox oder Explorer ?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Firefox was ne Frage... 

Rechner oder Läppi?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Ich sitz zu Hause imo nur vorm Läppi...
Kann man nebenbei so schon Fernseh schauen  

Klare Suppe oder Eintopf?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

hm dann eintopf... klare suppe is zu langweilig...

chinesisch oder italienisch bestellen...

(kann mich grad nich entscheiden... bitte schnell antworten huuuunger  )


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Januar 2011)

Chinesisch, geht i.d.R. schneller.

Poolbillard oder Snooker?


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

Pool natürlich...
(bin der Pool-Meister... auch in einem richtigen Pool ).

*Kegeln oder Bowling?*


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

ähm...beides nicht 
ok...Bowling, da ist die Musik glaub ich besser...

Birne oder Apfel?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

lol wieso? xD 

abbel... bärne mag isch ned 

Kaviar oder Trüffel?


----------



## Vaiara (7. Januar 2011)

kaviar *nomnom* 

25er oder 10er raid?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2011)

Da ich nicht mehr zocke, kann ich die Frage net wirklich beantworten. Ich mochte aber trotzdem immer die 10er...

Hamburger oder Cheeseburger ?


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

natürlich Cheeseburger!
(..ein Burger ohne Käse ist wie ein Toastbrot mit nem Stück Fleisch). 

*Burger King oder Mc Donalds*


----------



## Vaiara (8. Januar 2011)

burger king D

fernreise mit bahn oder flieger?


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

Flieger

Ich oder Du? (xD)


----------



## Vaiara (9. Januar 2011)

ich XDD

deins oder meins?


----------



## Euphemia (9. Januar 2011)

3 2 1 meins 

Pc-Maus mit oder ohne Kabel?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Ohne natürlich... Reaktionszeit und so. Als altes CS Häßchen legt man wert auf sowas...
Außerdem machts ohne doch mehr Spaß hab ich mir sagen lassen... 

Oben oder unten liegen...


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Unten!

Ich lass mich halt gerne Verwöhnen. 
(Außerdem Argumentiere ich damit gerne: 
z.B.: "Wenn du mir keinen Kaffee holst, darfst du auch nicht Oben liegen"). 

Sauna oder Solarium


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Sauna...

Diese Soli braunen, übergeschminkten "chickas" will doch keiner sehen 

Therme oder Schwimmbad?


----------



## Vaiara (9. Januar 2011)

eigentlich weder noch, aber wenn, dann schwimmbad..

fahrradfahren oder spinning/cycling-kurs inner muckibude? ;D


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Vaiara schrieb:


> fahrradfahren oder spinning/cycling-kurs inner muckibude? ;D





Ich fahre auf beides nicht sonderlich ab, aber wenn ich wählen müsste, 
dann würde ich wohl die Muckibude wählen, da ist man wenigstens in Gesellschaft. 

*
Auto oder Motorrad?*


----------



## Luminesce (9. Januar 2011)

Motorrad

Sudoku oder Kreuzworträtsel?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Kreuzworträtsel

Da kann ich mit meiner glänzenden Allgemeinbildung glänzen 
Für Sudoku bin ich irgendwie zu doof...

Poker oder Blackjack?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2011)

Poker 


Rotwein oder Weißwein


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Rotwein 
(Hab mir vor 5 Minuten ein Glas eingeschenkt  ).

*Bayrisches Bier oder Frankfurter Apfelwein?*


----------



## Vaiara (10. Januar 2011)

da würd ich freiwillig nix von nehmen.. aber wenn, dann den apfelwein.. (iiiih, bier..)

kaffee schwarz oder mit milch/zucker?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

mit Milch + Zucker

Mit oder ohne Piercing ?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Ohne - es gibt ganz wenig Piercings, bei denen ich find, das es gut aussieht.

Rote oder blonde Haare?


----------



## Vaiara (10. Januar 2011)

rot *hat rote haare, ist aber naturblond* 

braungebrannt oder käseweiß?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Januar 2011)

*eher* käseweiss - wenn natürlich *g*

Feuer oder Wasser?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

ich persönlich spiel lieber mit dem
--> Feuer  

Kopf oder Zahl?


----------



## Vaiara (10. Januar 2011)

zahl

poker oder skat?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

skat

Blockbuster oder Underground-Film ?


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Underground Film!

(Die sind häufig nicht so Linear und vorhersehbar, und es gibt richtige Perlen darunter). 

*Regen oder Nebel*


----------



## Vaiara (10. Januar 2011)

regen, yay 

touchscreen oder qwertz-tastatur bei handys?


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Touchscreen 

Bot oder Levelservice?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

nix, aber wenn dann Levelservice

normal oder push-up BH ?


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

nichts, bin männlich alles andre wär seltsam  wenn ich wählen müsste, Push Up 

String oder Panty?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

wollt ja erst nich antworten 
panty im normalfall ^^

slipper oder boxershort?


----------



## Taroliln (10. Januar 2011)

Boxer, Man(n) braucht seine "Freiheit"

Brad Pitt oder George Clooney?


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Öhm... bin männlich, also wäre beides nicht meine Wahl.
Wenn ich allerdings den "Coolnessfaktor/Coolste Filmrolle (Style)" bewerten müsste, 
dann wäre George Clooney vor Brad Pit, aber beide kommen nicht an Michael Wincott ran:



3. Brad Pitt (a lá Tyler Durden / Fight Club).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. George Clooney (a lá Seth Gecko / From Dusk till Dawn).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Michael Wincott (a lá Top Dollar / The Crow).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*(1)Angelina Jolie oder Sandra Bullok?

Edit: Hervorragend das noch Niemand gepostet hat.
Hab mir gerade überlegt, dass ich noch ne "Alternative" für "jüngere Poster" einsetzen sollte, 
und hab extra etwas Gegoogelt.

(2)Avril Lavigne oder Miley Cyrus?
*


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2011)

Ich find, die spielen nicht in der gleichen Klasse...gegen Miley ist Avril ja schon ne Oma  xD
ähm...Avril

Terry Pratchett oder Stephen King?


----------



## Vaiara (10. Januar 2011)

stephen king..

monogamie oder vielweiberei/männerei? ;D


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

glaub ich bim dann eher für monogamie... ^^

(das direkte gegenteil wäre die polygamie, wobei in unserem fall wohl eher die promiskuität passen würde)

/klugscheiß off

und wo wir grad dabei sind...

wolllust oder frigidität


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> glaub ich bim dann eher für monogamie... ^^
> wolllust oder frigidität



Ich kann Monogamie nichts abgewinnen, (ich wär ja doof wenn's so wäre).
Ich meine der Unterschied zwischen, Se*-Bekanntschaften und One-Night-Stands, im Gegensatz zu 
Festen Beziehungen, Verlobungen, oder gar Heiraten ist doch einseitig.

Also lediglich die Frau zieht daraus Vorteile wie ich finde.
Männer sind nicht dafür Geschaffen.

Beziehung bedeutet:

- Du darfst nicht mit anderen Frauen flirten, auch wenn sie dir gefallen und mit dir flirten.
- Du darfst nicht mit anderen Frauen schlafen, auch wenn sie das mit dir schlafen wollen.
- Du darfst deine Freizeit nicht mehr nach eigenem Gutdünken einteilen.
- Du musst wegen jeder Kleinigkeit kompromisse eingehen.
- Du musst diesen nerfigen SMS Verkehr Tag ein Tag aus über dich ergehen lassen.
- Du musst ständig wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einen Streit über dich ergehen lassen.
- Du musst dauernd Daten wie "Kennenlerntag, Geburtstag, usw. im Kopf behalten.
- Du musst ständig Probleme lösen, die zwischen ihrem und deinem Freundeskreis entstehen.
- Du musst aufpassen, das deine Wohnung nicht nach und nach vollkommen umdekoriert wird.
- Du musst "Fläche" im Bad (60%), im Schuhschrank (90%) und im Kleiderschrank (89%) Opfern.
- usw. usf., -Und du hast trotzdem nicht immer "Spaß" mit ihr, wenn dir danach ist.

Verlobung bedeutet dagegen, dass deine Strafen bei vergehen höher ausfallen,
während Heiraten bedeutet, dass du für deine Vergehen auch noch "blechen" darfst.

Und wenn Sie obendrein noch Schwanger ist, dann bist du Ruck~Zuck nur noch die Nummer 3,
weil die Kinder immer zuerst kommen. 

Welcher Mensch bei klarem Verstand tut sich sowas freiwillig an?
(Das Argument "Liebe" zerstört übrigens "klarer Verstand").

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich damit Jemand auf die Füße treten sollte, aber ich sehe da absolut nur "Nachteile",
bei allem ab "feste Freundin" aufwärts ist, zumindest für Männer.
Klar gibts auch Frauen die das so sehen, (Gott sei Dank^^), aber ich hab festgestellt,
dass die meisten Freuen so einen angeborenen "Nesttrieb" haben, und eh du dich versiehst,
kontrollieren sie alles was du ausserhalb deiner Arbeitszeit machst.

Wenn sie dann auch noch "Frigide wird", dann kannst du dich gleich weghängen. 

Demnach wähle ich ganz klar *Wolllust*. 

(Sorry für das abschweifen, aber es "juckte mich einfach in den Fingern"). 


*Glaube oder Atheismus?*


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

"Wenn sie dann auch noch frigide wird kannst du dich ja gleich weghängen"

xD xD xD Ick kenn ja deine Sprüche, aber bei dem bin ich fast an meinem Brötchen erstickt 

ich bin natürlich überzeugt vom:

Atheismus! (yeah!  \o/  )

Hab leider zu wenig Fantasie und zuviel Verstand um an den großen Gasförmigen o.ä. zu glauben. Nur an mich selbst 

Helio- oder Geozentrisches Weltbild?


----------



## Vaiara (11. Januar 2011)

heliozentrisch, galilei rulez 

zumal ich selbst als frau die "abhandlung" über beziehungen zumindest lustig zu lesen fand, auch wenn ich dem net zustimme XDD aber interessant, wie andre das sehen XD


tauchen oder bergsteigen?


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

tauchen, lieber Meer als Berge !

supercool aber doof oder luschig aber schlau ?


----------



## Vaiara (11. Januar 2011)

beides blöd... ich nehm also das gegenteil von mir: supercool aber doof ;D

kaffee oder tee? (will gleich welchen holen..)


----------



## Taroliln (11. Januar 2011)

Kaffee 

schaffen wie ein blöder und voll auf Karriere gehen? oder Ich lass mir Zeit, die Arbeit läuft nicht weg und ich genieß ein wenig mein Leben?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich kann Monogamie nichts abgewinnen, (ich wär ja doof wenn's so wäre).
> Ich meine der Unterschied zwischen, Se*-Bekanntschaften und One-Night-Stands, im Gegensatz zu
> Festen Beziehungen, Verlobungen, oder gar Heiraten ist doch einseitig.
> 
> ...



/fixed  

Ich denke so stimmt es jetzt! Ich hab mal ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" geändert und Fehler behoben  
Japp- seh ich auch so  

btt:
Schaffen wie blöd  

Radfahren oder joggen?


----------



## Vaiara (11. Januar 2011)

radfahren..

orangensaft oder apfelsaft?


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> /fixed
> 
> Ich denke so stimmt es jetzt! Ich hab mal ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" geändert und Fehler behoben
> Japp- seh ich auch so



oje wie rum auch immer ich sehe das alles komplett anders weils bei mit net so ist wie im Text. Aber lustiger Text...^^ 

zum Thema: Orangensaft

Essen beim Italiener oder beim Griechen ?


----------



## Vaiara (11. Januar 2011)

italiener 

buddhismus oder shintoismus?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Apatheismus - aber wenn ich schon wählen muss, dann Buddhismus.

Glühbirne oder Energiesparlampe?


----------



## Vaiara (11. Januar 2011)

glühbirne T_T

lcd oder plasma?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Plasma 

Kondom oder Pille?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

Hormonstäbchen 

aber ok dann pille ^^

groß oder kleinfamilie?


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> /fixed
> 
> Ich denke so stimmt es jetzt! Ich hab mal ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" geändert und Fehler behoben
> Japp- seh ich auch so



Du würdest wirklich Lachen, wenn du wüsstest, welche "Strafe" mir gerade in meinem Traum dafür wiederfahren ist. 
Ich glaube zwar nicht an Gott, oder höhere Mächte, aber nachdem ich vor 5min. aufgewacht bin, (Gott meine Hände zittern immernoch xD).
sollte ich meine Aussage vielleicht wiederrufen.

Du darfst mich jetzt auslachen. 


Ach ja PS: Kleinfamilie, (Großfamilien sind sehr anstrengend^^).

*großer sperriger PC oder Laptop?*


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

riesiger gigantischer sperriger pc...

weil läppis einfach müllig sind 

ellesmeres oder kuyas ansicht über gestörte beziehungen?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn dann Kuya's 

Prinz Poldi oder Boris Becker ?


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Wenn dann Kuya's
> 
> Prinz Poldi oder Boris Becker ?



"Verbeugt sich Huldvoll". 

Dann wähle ich Prinz Poldi, ich kann zwar Tennis spielen, (und spaß machts auch, aber Boris Becker, irgendwie find ich den komisch).

Wenn schon ein Tennisspieler/Tennisspielerin, dann favorisiere ich ganz klar "Monica Seles".


> die Vorreiterin für das Schreien und Stöhnen im Damentennis. Bei jedem Ballwechsel stöhnte und schrie Monica Seles in einer derartigen Lautstärke, dass sich die Gegnerinnen darüber beschwerten.



Bei Fußballern favorisiere ich unter anderem Kopfnuss-Zidane. 

*With Full Force oder Rock am Ring? *


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

Erst mal geschaut, was für Bands da sind ...


Rock am Ring

Und ist ja wohl klar, das ich mit meiner Meinung nicht so populär bin...sind ja grösstenteils Männer/Jungs hier und die finden ein promiskuitives Mädel meistens erschreckend  ^^

Zelten oder Wohnmobil?


----------



## Vaiara (12. Januar 2011)

zelten.. kenne beides, mag nur eines..

fernreise oder urlaub in *wähle heimatland*? (will ja niemandem was vorschreiben oder jemanden ausschließen  )


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

momentan Urlaub im Heimatland -- D -- Fernreisen hab ich erst mal genug gemacht...

selbst handwerkerln oder jemand kommen lassen ?


----------



## Vaiara (12. Januar 2011)

irgendwie hatte ich die frage schonmal beantwortet oO
selbst handwerken jedenfalls ^^

kopfschmerztablette oder ruhepause?


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Kopfschmerztablette!
(Warum 2 Std. Kopfschmerzen ertragen, wenn unsere Medizin das in 5min. kurrieren kann).
...natürlich sollte man die Dinger nicht täglich und in Massen konsumieren, kann zu Bluthochdruck und co. führen.
Aber wer täglich Kopfschmerzen hat, sollte ohnehin mal den Schinder(Arzt) seines Vertrauens aufsuchen.

Auch und bezgl. Selbsthandwerkern fällt mir auch was ein, hab mich heute geschlagen gegeben, und nen Termin beim Elektroinstallateur gemacht.
Bin zwar nicht der ungeschickteste, aber ich muss einen Herd anschließen, und "die" arbeiten mit Starkstrom. 
Bin schonmal durch nen Deckenfluter Stromschlag durchs halbe Wohnzimmer geflogen, da war ordentlich Power dahinter,von dem Herd lasse ich lieber die Finger. 

*Bei Frauen, oder auch als Frau: 
Röcke/Miniröcke, oder eher figurbetonte Hosen?*


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Doppelpost!
I AAAM SOOOORRRRYYYYY!
(Buffed is mal wieder laggy).


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

die hosen!

ärzte oder tote hosen?

(wie das klingen muss für jemanden... ach egal kennt eh jeder ^^)


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

die hosen!

ärzte oder tote hosen?

(wie das klingen muss für jemanden... ach egal kennt eh jeder ^^)


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

die ärzte

tv: Das Wetter oder die Börse?


----------



## Vaiara (13. Januar 2011)

wetter, da versteh ich mehr oO *börsennixplaner*

was bevorzugt ihr (als träger oder "betrachter" ? enge boxershorts oder die weiten? (oder gar die "klassischen" slips)


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Januar 2011)

enge

jo manchmal kommt es einem vor daß eine Frage hier schon mal gestellt wurde...naja egal^^

guter Sekt oder günstiger Champagner ? (ich bin ja Fan vom Aldi Champagner der is mal echt lecker...)


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2011)

Sekt- ich mag beides nicht, dann nehm ich lieber das billigere von beiden^^

Süsses oder salziges zum Frühstück?


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Ich bevorzuge eigentlich würziges/salziges zum Frühstück! 
(Käse/Salami/Eier etc., süßes wenn, dann eher in Form von Fruitloops, außerdem ist mein Kaffee schon süß. xD).

*Selbst Kochen oder Lieferservice?*


----------



## Vaiara (13. Januar 2011)

ich bekenne mich schuldig, lieferservice.. (ich würd mein gekochtes selbst net essen *pfeif*)

kochen lernen oder backen lernen?


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Dann Backen lernen!

Ich "suchte" Backwaren regelrecht. (Hab drei Gefrierfächer voll mit Tiefkühlbrötchen zum aufbacken, so ca. 50 Stück. (kein scherz^^).

Was Kochen betrifft, mach ich auch nicht wirklich!
Meine Regel ist: Die "Zubereitungsdauer darf Niemals die "Verzehrdauer" überschreiten, außer zu besonderen Anlässen!

*Rindswurst(Rindfleisch) oder Bratwurst(Schweinefleisch)
...was schmeckt dir/euch besser?*


----------



## Vaiara (13. Januar 2011)

das erste kenn ich grad net mal.. oO also bratwurst 

schnitzel oder steak?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

ooch wie gemein 

hm dann noch lieber ein richtig gutes steak ^^

pommes frites oder bratkartoffeln?

@ vaiara: wie du kennst keine rindswurst? das is ja wie als wenn du nicht wüsstest was brot is xD


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> pommes frites oder bratkartoffeln?
> 
> @ vaiara: wie du kennst keine rindswurst? das is ja wie als wenn du nicht wüsstest was brot is xD



Vielleicht kommt er aus Indien. 
Oder Stuttgart.. dann 'isses ne "rote Wurst".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm... das dürfte es auf den Punkt bringen! (...Was meine Meinung angeht, ich finde Bratwürsten fehlt der Geschmack im Vergleich,
weswegen ich Bratwürste immer in Senf ertränken muss, Rindswürde haben dagegen einen leckeren Eigengeschmack und schmecken sogar ohne extras).

In Fett gebratene Kartoffelscheiben, oder
in Fett frittierte Kartoffelsticks. Bin ich der einzie der da nicht wirklich nen Unterschied sieht.

nunja, da in Fett gebadet, ein besseres Ergebnis erzielt, und Pommes Kult sind, würde ich *Pommes Frites* wählen.
(Wer mir jetzt mit "Pommes aus dem Backofen" kommt, wird von mir mit selbigen beworfen). 

*Ski-Fahren oder Snowboard fahren?*


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Snowboarden- tu aber bei des nicht.

nochmal zu den Würstchen...ich steh auf Pferdefleisch Würstchen- die haben Geschmack 

Duschen oder Baden?


----------



## Vaiara (14. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt er aus Indien.
> Oder Stuttgart.. dann 'isses ne "rote Wurst".


SIE kommt aus berlin, hab nur den begriff noch nie gehört oO



Duschen

Shampoo und Duschgel getrennt oder als ein Produkt?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob's dafür vorgesehen ist, aber ich wasche mir beim Duschen die Haare mit dem Duschgel. 

Pauschal- oder Rucksacktourismus?


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> nochmal zu den Würstchen...ich steh auf Pferdefleisch Würstchen- die haben Geschmack



Pferdewürstchen!  Hab ich ja noch nie gehört, klingt aber interessant! (Hehe, wenn das meine Erzeugerin lesen würde, die ist sowas wie 'ne Pferdeliebhaberin). 


Vaiara schrieb:


> SIE kommt aus berlin, hab nur den begriff noch nie gehört oO



Naja, da man bei Postern das Geschlecht nicht immer erkennt, tendiere ich allgemein immer zu "er" - wie "der Postersteller".
Aber... wie nennt ihr denn dann bei euch eine Wurst aus Rindsfleisch? 




Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob's dafür vorgesehen ist, aber ich wasche mir beim Duschen die Haare mit dem Duschgel.
> 
> Pauschal- oder Rucksacktourismus?



Mit Duschgel die Haare!? 
Das hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, hört sich aber nicht gerade sehr nach "Haarpflege" an.
Wobei es kann natürlich sein, dass es bei Kurzhaarschnitten kaum Unterschied macht, weil die ja regelmäßig geschnitten werden.

Ach und btT: ich wäre für *Rucksacktourismus*! -Abenteuerurlaub "for the win". 

*Party- oder Erholungsurlaub?*


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

Pauschal - Rucksack mache ich nicht mehr, bin schon zu alt und bequem geworden^^

eine Woche als buffed-Moderator oder eine Woche als Dieter Bohlen ??


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Dieter Bohlen

Moderator war ich auf nem anderem Board das is doof. Da muss man auch den ganzen Kram lesen der einrn nich interessiert.

Papst oder Dalai Lama?


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

*fiep*

so jetzt reichts ich brauch echt hilfe ^^

gab's nich ma so nen hilfe und supportt forum? find ich irgendwie nich mehr...


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Januar 2011)

Papst - dann weiß ich endlich ob es wirklich diese Vatikan-Schätze alle gibt und die großen Geheimnisse...

Polizist bei S21-Demo oder BuWehrsoldat in Afghanistan ?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Afghanistan- da ist es wenigstens warm^^

Rückenschule oder Schmerztabletten?


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

uuhh im moment hätt ich beides gern 

aber erstma die medis... ^^

psychopharma oder therapie?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Pharma nur privat , sollte ich wirklich mal Probleme haben natürlich Therapie 

Bier oder Wein?


----------



## Kuya (15. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Pharma nur privat , sollte ich wirklich mal Probleme haben natürlich Therapie
> 
> Bier oder Wein?



Brauch ich für eine Medikament untertützte Therapie wirklich erst Probleme? 

Ohje, jetzt hast du mich in die Ecke gedrängt!

Bier oder Wein, ist wie Essen oder Trinken für mich. 

Naja da ich im verhältnis doch mehr Bier als Wein trinke, entscheide ich mich (schweren Herzens) für *Bier*!

*Pizza oder Pasta?*


----------



## Bo0wW (15. Januar 2011)

Pasta ^-^

CD oder DVD?


----------



## Kuya (16. Januar 2011)

*DVD*! (außer im Auto, da wäre das echt problematisch). 

*American-Style-Pizza (die "hoch" geht) oder Classic (so hauchdünn und knusprig)?*


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2011)

"Classic"




NetBeans oder Eclipse?


----------



## Kuya (16. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> "Classic"



Du sprichst mir aus den Geschmacksnerven, dieser Brötchen-Schwamm-Teig der American' s ist irgendwie Ätzend. 



> NetBeans oder Eclipse?



Oha, Schrottinator Pwned everyone! 

Ich muss gestehen, da hab' ich selbst erstmal rum~ge~wikipedia't! ...20 minutes later... 

Die richtige antwort wäre demnach eigentlich: _"Ich schicke dir meine Bewerbungsunterlagen noch Heute", "Schrottinator-Dono"._ 

nunja, allerdings gibt mir das die einmalige Möglichkeit eine Antwort zu "spekulieren".
Würde stark annehmen -> "*Eclipse*". (Leider hab ich keinen Telefonjoker mehr, und das "Publikum" schläft noch).
_Lass mich wissen, ob ich richtig liege mit meiner Annahme!_

...hmm... völlig egal was ich jetzt frage, es wirkt im Vergleich wie:* Beeren oder Nüsse?*


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Januar 2011)

Beeren A7 -----> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesautobahn_7 oder Route 66 -----> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_66


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> NetBeans oder Eclipse?



Oh ...Bildungsprogramm^^ Ich bin glaub ich im falschen Forum^^

Route 66 und dann schön auf dem Motorrad 


Australian Sheperd oder Golden Retriever?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

Golden Red River

Alaskan Malamut oder Mops!


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

Ersteres...wer will schon n Mops ?!

-20 C oder +40 C ?


----------



## Vaiara (17. Januar 2011)

üäh, ich mag beides net Q_Q aber dann lieber -20°C..

skiurlaub oder badeurlaub?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Januar 2011)

Badeurlaub- mag zwar das in der Sonne brutzeln nicht aber einmal Skiurlaub und nie wieder!

Stilles Wasser oder mit Kohlensäure?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2011)

blubberndes Wasser, außer nach dem Sport da ohne Blubber 

Laser-oder Tintenstrahldrucker ?


----------



## Vaiara (17. Januar 2011)

laserdrucker, auch wenn ich leider nen tintenstrahler hab..

vollmilchschoki oder weiße schoki? (ich lass bitter etc mal weg..)


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2011)

Dabei liebe ich grad die bittere....

In dem Fall Vollmich, das ist das geringere übel?

Was ist bitte so verrückt an der Frage NetBeans oder Eclipse?

Und um weiter zu machen:

Prozedural oder Objektorientiert?


----------



## Vaiara (18. Januar 2011)

prozedural..
ps: ich nutze weder netbeans noch eclipse ;D

terrasse oder garten?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Januar 2011)

Garten - mit viel Rasen und wenig Beeten

Strandkorb oder Liegestuhl ?


----------



## Vaiara (18. Januar 2011)

liegestuhl 

pool oder offenes meer?


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

pool

ich haaasse den strand und das mehr...

priest oder hexer!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2011)

Priester, obwohl ich momentan nicht mehr zocke v.v...

Gitarre oder Schlagzeug... ?


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin zwar als Bassist durchaus glücklich aber vom Schlagzeugspielen habe ich schon immer geträumt.
Von daher Schlagzeug.

Fedora oder Debian?


----------



## Vaiara (21. Januar 2011)

rein nach dem äußeren, fedora

piercing oder tattoo?


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2011)

eig. nix von denen, aber wenn dann Tattoo (ein kleines ^^)

Kompaktkamera oder Spiegelreflex ?


----------



## Vaiara (21. Januar 2011)

kompaktkamera, reicht für meine zwecke vollkommen aus (zB damit ich (nicht-kleine) tattoos knipsen kann )

weiblicher oder männlicher char? (unabhängig von eurem eigenen geschlecht)


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

weiblich, solang es keine platte trägt 

schlaue oder doofe frage


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2011)

doofe Frage - kann man meist beantworten ^^

BVB oder S04 ?


----------



## Resch (24. Januar 2011)

BVB

Wurst oder Käse?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Hm, kommt auf die Wurst an... aber im Zweifelsfall Käse.

Siezen oder Duzen?


----------



## Vaiara (24. Januar 2011)

ehrlich, siezen...

vollzeit oder teilzeit arbeiten?


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2011)

Vollzeit, denn Teilzeit is halt weniger Geld...

Kunst oder Musik ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

Musik Musik Musik Musik 

Iphone oder Andoids ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Ich besitze zwar keins von beiden, aber da mir der Apple-Hype etwas auf die Nüsse geht, sagt ich mal Androids.

Dachgeschoss oder Souterrain?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Souterrain

Im Sommer im Vergleich zum Dachgeschoss angenehm kühl...

Nachbars-Kinder die Klavier oder Schlagzeug lernen -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

hm hoffe den geht bei schlagzeug schneller die puse aus


sommer oder winter


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Was ne Frage SOOOOOOOMMER natürlich...

Frühling oder Herbst?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Januar 2011)

Herbst, weil es da keine Heuschnupfen gibt

Fingernägel schneider oder abknabbern ?


----------



## Vaiara (25. Januar 2011)

schneiden, definitiv oO finds immr furchtbar, wenn leute ihre nägel abknabbern, das knackt so ekelhaft...

ausbildung oder studium?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Januar 2011)

Ausbildung - is wenigstens realitätsnah ^^

4 x 1 Woche Urlaub oder 4 Wochen am Stück ?


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2011)

4x 1Woche, sonst kommt man auf Arbeit nicht mehr klar wenn man solange ncihts macht^^

Nase gebrochen oder Hand gebrochen?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Sollte keine Frage sein, eindeutig die Nase...

Hatte mal ne nabulare Fraktur, dass is ein relativ nerviger Bruch im Handgelenk... Nich wirklich toll wenn man 8 Wochen krankgeschrieben is und nich mal zocken kann... ^^

Freefalltower oder Achterbahn?


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2011)

Lieber eine Achterbahn, find ich interessanter als nur Hoch und runter wobei ich auch nicht so der Fan von sowas bin^^

(Würde wohl auch die Nase nehmen, hatte letzten Monat eine gebrochene Nase und das war jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm)

Dünne oder dicke Pizza?


----------



## Vaiara (25. Januar 2011)

dicke pizza *yummy* 

tanken oder heilen? (ich ignorier die dds gerne mal XD)


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Ich heile lieber... Aber hab auch noch die getankt, außer in Low-Level-Inis halt. Hab auch lange nich mehr gezockt. Kurz bevor WotLK kam inaktiv geworden... ^^


Nacht wenn's langweilig wird mit dem Twink im Schlingi ganken gehen oder doch farmen gehen...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. Januar 2011)

Im Schlingi ganken  

Rift oder weiter WoW


----------



## Cantharion (25. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Rift oder weiter WoW


Ich habe mir ein paar Videos (in der Buffedshow) über Rift angesehen und es hat mich nicht überzeugt.
Von demher-> WoW

elektronische Musik oder Metal?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

raaaaaarrrgghh

Metaaaaal! 


Wacken oder With Full Force?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Beides doof, aber ich würde wohl Wacken nehmen... 

Online-Versandhaus oder im Geschäft shoppen ?


----------



## Nylii (25. Januar 2011)

Online Versand aber nur beim Shop des Vertrauens 


Kaffee oder Kakao?


----------



## Vaiara (25. Januar 2011)

kaffee T__T

weißwein oder rotwein?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Weißwein

im Sommer als Schorle eiskalt...
Von Rotwein bekomm ich fiese Kopfschmerzen...

Cocktail oder Longdrink?


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

Cocktail

Tic Tac Orange oder fresh mint ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. Januar 2011)

Orange

Prepaid oder Vertrag?


----------



## Vaiara (26. Januar 2011)

vertrag, aber nur gut durchtdacht und mit einem gewissen mitdenken ^^

bluray oder dvd?


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2011)

DvD, hab kein Bluray Brenner.

Was süßes oder was salziges zum Film.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Januar 2011)

salzig- ich es nie (fast^^) was süsses.

lerche oder nachtigall?


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

öhm...Nachtigall... ne typische Ellesmere-Frage 

mit einer Zeitmaschine: in die Zukunft oder in die Vergangenheit reisen ?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Zukunft

Bin froh nich auch nur 1 Jahrzzehnt früher geboren worden zu sein...
Bloß keine Vergangenheit...

Michael Jackson oder Kurt Cobain wieder herwünschen...?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Booooaaaaahhh, schwer  Glaube, ich würde mir Cobain wieder herwünschen. Von dem hab ich nicht mehr so viel erlebt...

Zum Feierabend ein Bierchen oder nen Wein ?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

Bierchen

Pokalfinale Bayern-Schalke oder Bayern-Cottbus ?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Cottbus...

Ich will sehen wie Cottbus international spielt wenn Bayern die CL erreicht 

Van Nistelroy oder Raul?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2011)

bäähh...Fußball...
Raul

Fettabsaugen oder Silikonimplantate(ja, auch für Männer gibt es Brustimplantate oder Silikon fürs Sixpack^^)


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Fettabsaugen oder Silikonimplantate(ja, auch für Männer gibt es Brustimplantate oder Silikon fürs Sixpack^^)



Dann soch lieber bissl Fett weg und anständig trainiert fürs Sixpack :-P

Zu viel Haare aus Ohren und Nase oder auf dem Rücken? hehe


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

uarg - Rücken is Winter keine Schwimmsaison

nach dem feinen Essen einen Cafe/Espresso oder n Absacker ?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf die Uhrzeit drauf an... aber eigentlich ein 
Absacker (mag nicht so gern Kaffee)

Schnupfen oder Husten?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

ih bitte nix, aber husten geht schneller weg 

Strandurlaub oder Berge ?


----------



## Vaiara (30. Januar 2011)

strandurlaub, ganz klassisch ;D

programmieren lernen oder programmieren lassen?


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

programmieren lassen 

an die Raucher: selbst drehen oder fertig kaufen ? Dazu fällt mir ein: am Sa waren wir noch in einer Kneipe und da war der große Einfangsbereich für die Raucher und links und rechts davon getrennt hinter Glas kleine Nichtraucherbereiche - sehr kurios - das ist Diskriminierung der Nichtraucher :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

fertig kaufen. Viele Kumpels drehen selber, was auf Dauer vielleicht auch billiger sein mag, aber immer mit Tabak und Filtern rumlaufen und zu drehen, ist mir persönlich zu fummelig. Und da ich sowieso kaum noch rauche, zieh ich auf Feiern lieber gemütlich eine aus der Verpackung  


Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit/Schule/etc. eher ruhige Musik oder laute ?


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf die Stimmung an. Aber da du anscheinend nur den Geräuschpegel meinst sag ich mal laute Musik... Zum wach werden. Slayer oder so 

Obwohl ich meißtens HR-Info höre, also Radio (reiner Nachrichtensender, öffentlich rechtlich...)


Laugezeugs oder lieber süße Teigwaren?


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Lieber Laugezeug 

Pils oder Weizen?


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

zum 1000. mal ^^

PILS (weizen = bäääh)

alte ausgelutschte fragen, oder interessante neue?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

ausgelutschte... hört sich das eklig an   nein natürlich *NEUE* (!!!!)

Telefonieren oder doch lieber simsen (SMS) ?


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> zum 1000. mal ^^
> 
> PILS (weizen = bäääh)


ach Ego hat mal wieder keine Ahnung von gutem Geschmack ! 

btt: Telefonieren

Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen oder weiter rasen ?


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ach Ego hat mal wieder keine Ahnung von gutem Geschmack !



nee kann ich echt nich trinken find ich total ungenießbar... als ob es abgelaufen wäre...

weiter rasen...

 wenn sie uns das auch noch nehmen haben wir bald gar nix mehr. und unbegrenzt is es eh nur da wo geht. wenn ich bei völlig gerader strecke auch 130 fahren muss kann ich auch auf der landstraße tuckern...

absolut o,oooooo promile am steuer oder doch ein gaaanz klein wenig erlaubt so wie jetzt?


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Februar 2011)

Ein klein wenig sollte noch erlaubt sein.

Plasma oder LCD (ich wollte erst LSD schreiben  )


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

und ich hab erst LSD gelesen 
hätt ich aber nich genommen 1x und nie wieder 

ähm Plasma...
(kenn den genauen Unterschied jetzt gar nich plasma is mit so flüssig kristallen und lcd irgendwie anders? xD )


x oder y?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

(Y) 

WoW im Vollbildmodus oder Fenstermodus zocken ?


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Vollbildmodus, hab eben meistens noch den Lappy auf dem Tisch, dort stell ich die Musik ein, schaue nebenbei einen Film oder chatte mit Leuten, je nach Aktivität im WoW ^^

Kampfsport oder Ballsport?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

Ballsport (fast alles mit Ball ist was für mich)

Facebook oder Twitter ?


----------



## Miss Mojo (10. Februar 2011)

edit: falsches thema^^


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Plasma oder LCD (ich wollte erst LSD schreiben  )



Ach.. DSL, LSD, wo ist denn da der Unterschied! 



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ballsport (fast alles mit Ball ist was für mich)
> 
> Facebook oder Twitter ?



nääh, weder noch, wenn dann Twitter (und zwar meinen Eigenen, wenn ich mal einen schrieben sollte, was ich eigentlich wirklich mal sollte *g*). 


"Schwipp~Schwapp" oder "Mezzo-Mix".


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Die Frage hab ich kommen sehen 

Natüüüürlich die:

Schwipp Schwapp!

Nicht wegen dem lustigerem Namen, dem günstigeren Preis, nein weil sie einfach viel intensiver und fruchtiger schmeckt, als ihr vermeintlicher geistiger Vater.

Probiere und staune! Am besten eiskalt genießen! 


Ente oder Hähnchen?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ente, bestes Geflügel.

Typ mit Cap oder Typ mit Gelfrisur?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Hmm in der Mathematik bedeutet "oder" doch: das eine oder das andere - das eine und das andere - keines von beidem

keines von beidem


lol oder xD?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

xD

denn anders als "lol" geht das hoffentlich in den allgemeinen sprachgebrauch einiger mitmenschen über ^^

großer Bruder oder große Schwester?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Große Schwester natürlich. (Bin ein Einzelkind)

Hertha oder Union?


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Februar 2011)

Hertha weil weiß ich auch nicht aber Union klingt so kommunistisch und Hertha ist der Schinken den wir immer zu Hause haben, dieser hauchdünne

billige 5,-€ Uhr oder teure Markenuhr ?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

dann lieber die protz uhr... 
5€ muss auch nich sein ^^


Postbank oder Sparkasse?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Februar 2011)

Sparkasse - Postbank hat iwie einen üblen Ruf. Nach dem Motto: Da gehen nur welche hin, die anders wo kein Konto mehr eröffnen dürfen ^^

Gazelle oder Rabeneick?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Rabeneick baut ja auch Motorräder soweit ich weiß, Gazelle aber nicht - also gehts um Fahrräder.
Da nehm ich ehrlichgesagt liebern Cube, Felt oder nen gutes Ghost 

Aber wenn ich entscheiden müsste Rabeneick.

BMW oder Audi?


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn´s ein neuer wäre lieber Audi, da hat man im BMW ja gar keinen Platz mehr! Wenn´s nen alter wäre dann lieber nen BMW 

Altbauwohnung mit knarzenden Dielen oder Penthouse mit Dachterasse?


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Februar 2011)

Penthouse - also nicht das Magazin 

Wetten dass...? oder DSDS am Samstag abend gucken ?


----------



## Foris (11. Februar 2011)

DSDS


Dumm oder blöd?`

Edit:100ter Post


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Februar 2011)

Blöd (bedeutet aber beides ugs. das Selbe...)
Rolex oder Breitling?


----------



## Scharamo (12. Februar 2011)

Tausende von Euro für ne Uhr... Rolex 

PVE oder PVP


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Februar 2011)

PVE (PvP hat mich mal vor langer Zeit so derbe angekotzt, dass ich es an den Nagel gehängt hab und maximal 1h im Monat damit verbringe)

Kugelschreiber oder Füller?


----------



## Scharamo (12. Februar 2011)

Kugelschreiber

DC Universe Online oder Rift


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Februar 2011)

Rift - hab es bislang zwar nur kurz angespielt, aber das was ich gesehen hab war schon recht gut.

Addidas oder Puma?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich keines von beiden, aber wenn ich muss...Puma!
Handgemachte Musik oder die ausm' Computer?


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2011)

Computer.
Was soll handgemacht sein? Bongo Trommeln und akustik Gitarre?
Ne dann lieber Elektro und E-Gitarren 

Herr der Ringe oder Star Wars?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Februar 2011)

Herr der Ringe (auch wenn's ein knappes Rennen war^^)


[Und mit handmade music meint er "live" (ein)gespielte Musik mit echten Instrumenten, anstatt digitalen VSTis.]


Rational oder Irrational?


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2011)

Rational, irrational is zu kompiziert :S

Cola oder Pepsi?


----------



## Vaiara (13. Februar 2011)

cola

stilles wasser oder mineralwasser?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Februar 2011)

Mineralwasser. Stilles schmeckt mir nicht sonderlich

Taschenrechner oder Kopfrechnen?


----------



## Vaiara (13. Februar 2011)

taschenrechner, geht ja doch schneller Q_Q

zigarillo oder zigarette?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

Zigarillo von Romeo & Julieta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu Cognac oder Rotwein ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Februar 2011)

Bei der Auswahl, Rotwein...

NBA oder NFL?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

NBA !

Robben oder Ribery ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Februar 2011)

Robben 

Salz oder Zucker?


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

Salz




Robert Rodriguez oder Quentin Tarantino?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Februar 2011)

Tarantino

Deo-Spray oder Rolldeo?


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

Deo-Spray




Snickers oder Twix?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Februar 2011)

Spray- bei dem anderen fehlt mir die "Wolke"^^


Mädchen oder Junge?

Edit: plöder zwischen poser ...

Raider


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Februar 2011)

Snickers. Ich steh auf Karamel, Erdnüsse und Schokolade!
und @Ellesmere: Junge

Email oder e-Brief (by Deutsche Post)?


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

E-Mail ^^




Ski fahren, oder Snowboarden?


----------



## Vaiara (14. Februar 2011)

ski fahren, snowboard hab ich noch nie versucht..

laptop oder netbook?


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

laptop




smartphone oder klassisches handy?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

klassisches Handy

Beastie Boys oder Anthrax ?


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

Beastie Boys


Android oder iOS?


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

Android


Tonspur bei Filmen: original oder synchronisiert?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Synchronisiert!- englisch geht ja noch aber französisch?!

geschminkt oder natur?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

meist natur soll es sein

gefärbte Haare oder naturfarbe ?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich egal wenns ihr steht. Hauptsache nicht sone Diskofarbe (Braun/Blond).

Barney Stinson oder Charly Harper?


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

Charley Harper
aber war sehr sehr knapp, musste doch kurz überlegen; sind beide absolut klasse :-)


am Morgen: Kaffee oder Kakao?


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Kaffee

Zigarette oder Kaffee?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich egal wenns ihr steht. Hauptsache nicht sone Diskofarbe (Braun/Blond).
> 
> Barney Stinson oder Charly Harper?




Discofarbe?? Braun Blond ? Find ich persönlich mit die natürlichsen Farben, die es auf dem Kopf geben kann  

btt:

Zigarette ! Wer trinkt schon "den Kaffee danach"? 

Muscheln oder Granat?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Kaffee

Ich mag keine Milch ^^

Duschen oder baden?


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

Duschen :-)
is so herrlich erfrischend


Bus/Bahn oder Auto?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Ich fühle mich ignoriert ...  

Auto 

Muscheln oder Granat?


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

natürlich wirst nicht ignoriert

Muscheln :-)


Eis oder Puddeling? ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

hoppla sorry 

sogar 2 zwischenposter ^^

eis
mag aber beides nich

bus oder bahn?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2011)

bahn


nudeln oder reis?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Februar 2011)

Nudeln (Spaghetti oder Spätzle)!

Bear Grylls oder Dschungelcamp?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

mußte erst mal gucken was Bear Grylls ist...und dann nehme ich das lieber

lange schlafen oder früh aufstehen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Früh aufstehen 

Fliege oder Schlips?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Schlips - ich mag das - hab auch einen mit Star Trek drauf und einen mit Snoopi und einen mit Bugs Bunny und noch viele mehr...:-)

Mix-Biere oder richtige ? (ich erwarte hier natürlich nur eine Antwort, also wählt weise !)


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Da gibts für mich nix zu überlegen.

Normales Bier (Pils!).
Wenn ich Kinderwasser, bzw. dieses süße Bonbonwasser trinken müßte würd ich lieber gar nix trinken...

Wurst oder Käääse?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Februar 2011)

Wenns geht beides aufs Sandwich. Ansonsten Wurst 

Messer & Gabel oder Ess-Stäbchen?


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Messer und Gabel. Ich kann zwar auch mit Stäbchen essen, aber mir ist die gute alte Gabel doch lieber.


Blistex oder Labello?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Labello

Das Steak blutig oder durch ? nein medium gilt nicht...


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Durch! Also eigentl. medium...^^
Ich weiss gar nicht wie man ein rohes leicht angewärmtes Stück Fleisch essen kann?!

St. Pauli oder HSV?


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

redet doch keiner von halb roh...
ein komplett durchgebratenes steak ist eine sünde... 

pauli
(mag den zeckenverein eigentlich nich sag das nur weil deathstyle hsv fan is  )

EINTRACHT FRANKFURT 
oder 
1. fc nürnberg


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

Eintracht Frankfurt weil ego das lesen will und weil FCB den FCN nicht mag !

Funkmaus oder mit Kabel ?


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

Mit Kabel- aber eigentlich ist es mir egal. Wenns meine Zockermaus zu einem vernünftigen Preis auch ohne gäb, würde ich die auch nehmen.

Eigenes Haus oder Eigentumswohnung?


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Als altes CS Häßchen bin ich da altmodisch, auch wenn es mittlerweile anständige Gaming Mäuse ohne Kabel geben mag...

Kabel!
Logitech G9 <3 

Counter-Strike
oder
Battlefield?

Edit: Hoppla schon wieder sorry Ellesmere xD

Eigenes Haus...
mit riiieeesen Garten


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

Das machst Du doch mit Absicht ! Du, du, du.... ^^

Ich oute mich jetzt mal: Ich hab noch nie einen Ego Shooter gespielt 
Vom Bekanntheitsgrad würde ich jetzt  CoD wählen...^^

Spiegelei oder Omlett?


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

CoD war aber nich gefraaaagt 
Außerdem is CS ja wohl bekannter und beliebter 

Und ich brauch nur so lang zum schreiben, dass es immer dich trifft liegt daran das DU dich vordrängelst!

Sooo und jetzt oute ICH mich mal 

Hab noch nie eins von beiden gegessen, da ich generell keine Eier esse...
Aber vom Bekanntheitsgrad würde ich jetzt Rührei wählen...


Woooohooo ich bin Heute in Hochform


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

oha Obacht vor ego heute...*duck*

aber Du must noch wieder was neues posten egolein


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

oh stimmt hoppla 

Ernie oder Bert? 

(Ich hab meinen Favouriten ^^)


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Februar 2011)

Bert - Ernie ist zu kindisch^^

Kopfhörer oder Boxen?


----------



## Quentaros (19. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh stimmt hoppla
> 
> Ernie oder Bert?
> 
> (Ich hab meinen Favouriten ^^)



Ernie, oder doch Bert?^^ Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


Pasta oder Nudeln 

PS. Mist, Vorposter war schneller^^


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Na klar Bert, der is viiieeel cooler als Ernie 

ich sag Pasta, Nudeln sind aber auch gut...

Vladimir oder Vitali Klitschko?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2011)

Vladimir- ich finde der sieht einen Tick besser aus (naja, insofern man das sagen kann^^)

Buch oder Hörbuch?


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Februar 2011)

meist Buch, nur bei Harry Potter auch gern Hörbuch wegen Rufus Beck, der macht das einfach klasse

Tageszeitung gedruckt oder via Internet ? Also falls das noch einer kennt es gibt gedruckte Zeitungen - ja echt wahr !


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Februar 2011)

Gedruckt, ich hab lieber was in der Hand 

Diablo 3 oder Duke Nukem Forever?




ego1899 schrieb:


> pauli
> (mag den zeckenverein eigentlich nich sag das nur weil deathstyle hsv fan is  )



Alter ich lese Pauli und denke nur "am Arsch!" und dann der nächste Satz - weißt du was ich denke? "AM ARSCH!"


----------



## Æsyx (21. Februar 2011)

Diablo 3 weil ich Duke Nukem nicht kenne 

WoW oder Rift?


----------



## ego1899 (21. Februar 2011)

hehe 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> ich hab lieber was in der Hand



dachte du hast ne freundin...
hihi 
da isser wieder mein grundschulhumor

WOW

nich spielerisch aber das ganze design und setting von rift gefällt mir einfach nich...


Genoppt oder normal?


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Februar 2011)

Handschuhe?? Ich hasse Gartenarbeit! 
aber gut, wenn dann mit Noppen- sind einfach griffiger ^^

Vollbart oder glatt rasiert ?


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nicht an Handschuhe gedacht. oO
Hmn Vollbart.
Finde aber beides gut wenns passt - ich hab nix von beidem, bin zu faul mich jeden Tag zu rasieren und nen Vollbart hab ich aber dennoch nicht probiert - Trimmer ftw.
(Stfu ego, ich bin keine 15 mehr also lass den Kommentar über den Bartwuchs )


Racefully (Fahrrad) oder Snowboard?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Februar 2011)

Fullys sind doch was für Mädchen, hey... Hardtail ftw! 

Lieber Husten oder Schnupfen?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Husten

Kann nich schlafen wenn meine Nase zu is und generell is Schnupfen einfach ätzend. Husten bockt nich...

A-Hörnchen 
oder 
B-Hörnchen?


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

Natürlich das A(lpha^^)-Hörnchen! 

*behagliches Familienfest, oder wilde Party! *


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

wilde Party - logisch - hab nächsten Samstag erst Familie zum Frühstück da und abends dann die wilde Party---muahaha

digital-Armbanduhr oder analog ?


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2011)

Analog- ist iwie "stylischer"^^

Ost- oder Nordsee?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Februar 2011)

Nordsee (Sylt!) - weil wir Ostsee noch nicht so kennen. Kommt aber noch...

surfen oder segeln ?


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Februar 2011)

Früher surfen-jetzt segeln...ja man wird alt ...

Wochenende oder zwei Tage in der Woche frei haben?


----------



## Vaiara (25. Februar 2011)

zwei tage unter der woche wären mir lieber, da so nicht alle gleichzeitig die öffentlichkeit belagern Q_Q

schreibtischjob oder dienstreisen pur?


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

dienstreisen... weig am Schreibtisch würde mich töten

Bundeswehr oder US Army??


----------



## Wolfmania (2. März 2011)

bei der Auswahl Bundeswehr 

Berlus(t)coni oder Sarkozy ?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Berlusconi - Mafiafreimaruerwinner.

Playstation oder Super Nintendo?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

Super Nintendo, definitiv. ^^

Mario oder Luigi ?


----------



## krachuSS (2. März 2011)

Mario

Ertrinken oder Verdursten?


----------



## Resch (7. März 2011)

Ertrinken.....geht dann wohl doc noch schneller.

Freibad oder (Stau)see?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

See

Kakao oder Kaffee ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. März 2011)

Kaffee - ganz klar! 

Klappstuhl + Klapptisch oder "Designermöbel"?


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Zu Hause doch lieber Designer Möbel.

Vodafone oder T-Mobile?


----------



## krachuSS (8. März 2011)

T-Mobile auf jeden ^^

was war besser - 
Burning Crusade oder Wrath of the Lich King ?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. März 2011)

natürlich BC 

Dortmund oder Leverkusen als neuer Meister ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2011)

Leverkusen, haben nicht so arrogante Spieler  

Weingummi oder Schokolade ?


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Schokolade.

Lift oder "NoName" Apfelschorle?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2011)

Noname, Lift schmeckt irgendwie kacke.

Rasier ich mich diese Woche nochmal oder lass ich mirn Vollbart stehen?


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

Vollbart...ist ja noch kalt draußen^^ 

lustig oder komisch?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. März 2011)

Komisch.

Makaber oder pervers?


----------



## Resch (9. März 2011)

Makaber

BdZ oder PSA?


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Prostataspezifisches Antigen? Neee...
...also BdZ...

Der Bund deutscher Zupfmusiker oder? xD


PBC oder APPD?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Prostataspezifisches Antigen? Neee...
> ...also BdZ...
> 
> Der Bund deutscher Zupfmusiker oder? xD
> ...



Meinte eigentlich auf die Raids bezogen 

Dann doch lieber Die Anarchistische Pogo Partei Deutschlands, aber nur weil der Name so toll ist, politisch wollen wir da nicht weiter reden...^^

Kleine 2,3 Mann oder Großraumbüros?


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

die kleinen...

DVD oder Kino


----------



## llcool13 (26. März 2011)

Kino

Döner oder Pizza


----------



## LeWhopper (28. März 2011)

Pizza

Vegetarier oder Veganer?


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2011)

Veganer

Bin noch nich ma Vegetarier... Aber da ich eigentlich keinerlei Milchprodukte konsumiere und auch keine Eier esse wäre ich wohl fast automatisch eine 

Black Prophercy oder Freelancer


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

Black Prophecy

Zigarette oder Zigarre?


----------



## Wolfmania (4. April 2011)

nur cubanische Zigarren aus meinem Humidor - ahhh endlich bald wieder gutes Wetter dafür !

Harry Potter oder Hermine Granger ?


----------



## Resch (14. April 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hermine Granger ich steh nicht so auf Männer :-P[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]T-Rex oder Raptor?[/font]


----------



## Onkel Seph (14. April 2011)

Raptor



Cloud oder Sephiroth


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Cloud 


Pascal oder Assembler?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2011)

Java :-P achso steht nicht zur Wahl, dann aber lieber Pascal.


Eclipse oder Netbeans?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2011)

100% Netbeans




Schwefel oder Phosphor?


----------



## Aventhor (5. Juni 2011)

Phosphor!! Eisbrecher x]

Sein oder nicht-sein?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

sein ^^

MW3 oder BF3 ?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2011)

eig keins, aber doch lieber MW3

Wind - oder Sonnenenergie ?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2011)

Natürlich Sonne!




Chipsätze von Motorola oder Intel?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Juni 2011)

motorola sag ich einfach mal

Zeitung online oder gedruckt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2011)

Gedruckt. Ich will die Nachrichten in der Hand halten 
Singleplayer oder Mmo?


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Das Spiel ist bescheuert.











Singelplayer inzwischen, man nennt es kuriert ^^
Kohlegrill oder Gasgrill?


Was tut man nicht alles, um den Zähler zu pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

Gasgrill, der funktioniert auch wenns regnet. 

Brille oder Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juni 2011)

Brille - sieht schlauer aus 

Dirk Nowitzki oder Sebastian Vettel ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Schwer. Da ich über 5 Jahre Basketball gespielt habe, wäre Dirkules meine Wahl. Aber die NBA verfolge ich so gut wie gar nicht im Gegensatz zur Formel 1, daher...

Vettel ^^

Logitech oder Razer Mäuse ?


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juni 2011)

Razer

Griechenland in der EU lassen oder nicht mehr ? :-)


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2011)

Raus damit! Auch wenn ich weiß, das das dann zu nem Supergau in Europa kommt....

Plasma oder LCD?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juni 2011)

natürlich nur Plasma als Filmgucker

Pizza oder Pasta ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Pizza till death 

Rotwein oder Weißwein ? (find beides eklig ^^)


----------



## Imperious (22. Juni 2011)

Kommt drauf an, aber wahrscheinlich Rotwein  

American Football oder Basketball.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Juni 2011)

Football-hab da zwar keinen Plan von aber es gibt nüscht langweiligeres als Basketball  

Brutto oder Netto?


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Juni 2011)

netto - da weiß man was man hat

bayrisch oder sächsisch ??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

puhh. dann lieber sächsisch, versteht man besser als bayrisch ^^

gläubig oder nicht gläubig ?


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Gläubig im Bezug auf Wissenschaft.

AMD oder Intel? :>


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Intel   

Joghurt oder Quark?


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Quark, kann ich mehr mit anfangen.

Sonnenmilch oder -öl ?


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Sonnenmilch. Bestimmt ned das öl, werd auch so schon viel zu schnell braun an der Sonne.

Ne sms schreiben oder telefonieren?


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2011)

Da ich kein Handy hab ... telefonieren^^

Geburtstag feiern oder nicht? (Den eigenen^^)


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Ich feiere meinen Geburtstag seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr, schockierend für meine Freunde. Irgendwie hat das ganze seinen Reiz verloren..

Kabel oder kabellos?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

kabellos

Pfirsich oder Zitronen-Eistee ?


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2011)

Pfirsich! Ich würde dafür töten 


Süss oder salzig?


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2011)

Salzig!

Ich fahr irgendwie so gar nich ab auf Süßkram...

Chön charf oder lieber mild?


----------



## Sabito (30. Juni 2011)

schön scharf
ich mag alles was scharf ist xD


Schokoladeneis oder Vanilleeis?


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F009xPJQYWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juli 2011)

McDonalds- ich mag den fiesen Rauchgeschmack beim BurgerKing nicht!

Tampon oder Binde...ups...

Brille oder Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Brille.

Kaffee mit oder ohne Milch ?


----------



## zoizz (2. Juli 2011)

Mit Milch und ohne Zucker



Vollmilch oder H-Milch?


----------



## Quentaros (8. Juli 2011)

H- Milch

Quadraturamplitudenmodulation

oder

probabilistischer Algorithmus


----------



## Velynn (9. Juli 2011)

oO... muss man sowas kennen? 
Ich sag ma Quadraturamplitudenmodulation, einfach so, weils besser klingt und es mich zu meiner Frage geleitet hat.

Addieren/Subtrahieren oder Multiplizieren/Dividieren?

:>


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2011)

Addieren/ Subtrahieren, damit habe ich nämlich implizit Mulitplizieren/Dividieren auch noch.   




Fisch oder Geflügel?


----------



## Quentaros (13. Juli 2011)

Geflischel   ne quatsch

Fich 

Pene oder Pasta?


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

Pasta

Laptop oder Destop ?


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juli 2011)

desktop. man ist doch flexibler mit sonem grossen teil.

gitarre oder schlagzeug?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2011)

Schlagzeug, wollte ich schon immer mal lernen.

WinForms oder WPF?


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2011)

Ich rate mal WPF, aber wäre froh, wenn du deine Begriffe erläutern würdest...

Hörstöpsel oder Kopfhörer? (Also mit riesenbinde um den Kopf


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juli 2011)

Kopfhörer, weil meist klanglich besser

kleines Sportcoupe oder bulligen SUV ?


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Na da favorisiere ich klar das Sportcoupe. 


...weiter gehts nach dem Quote... 



Quentaros schrieb:


> Quadraturamplitudenmodulation
> 
> oder
> probabilistischer Algorithmus



aha..soso... 

*Subraumkompressionsanomalie*
oder
*Temporale Kausalitätsschleife*

*
*'hilf mich..!


----------



## charly-sue (12. Oktober 2011)

*ich sag jetzt mal : Temporale Kausalitätsschleife*



in den ferien reisen oder zuhause bleiben?


----------



## Ghorgoroth (9. November 2011)

ferien hab ich keine mehr nennen wir es urlaub, und da reise ich lieber

firefox oder internet explorer?


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Firefox ftw!

Feierabend oder Überstunden?


----------



## Meffipower (12. Dezember 2011)

Was ne frage ... Feierabend natürlich!

Chuck Norris oder Blade?


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Chuck Norris

42 oder &#8734;


----------



## Remaire (13. Juni 2012)

&#8734;

Audi oder Ferrari?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Audi (ist mir beides eig ziemlich schnuppe )

€ oder $ ?


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

€

Cpt. Morgan oder Havana?


----------



## Numbe (14. Juni 2012)

Cpt. Morgan.

Xbox oder Ps3?


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Xbox

'sein' oder 'nicht sein'? DD


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

sein 

Cappucchino oder Latte Macchiato?


----------



## Yinj (15. Juni 2012)

Latte

Rockstar oder Monster?


----------



## ego1899 (15. Juni 2012)

Rockstar 


A oder B?


----------



## Yinj (18. Juni 2012)

C   

Rosa oder Pink?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Rosa




YouTube oder Kaufhaus?


----------



## Quentaros (20. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> YouTube oder Kaufhaus?



Youtube

----------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quelle: wikipedia: Thema: Kernfusion


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Wasserstoffisotope.
--------------------------------------

Ausbildung oder Studium?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Studium


Sibirien oder Feuerland ?


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Sibirien

Es gibt nichts was ich mehr hasse als Kälte, aber lieber dahin bevor ich auch nur noch ein einziges mal nach Azeroth reise! 

Diablo 3 oder Raucherbein?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Feuerland ist ein Land an der Südspitze von Südamerika du Vogel D


BTT: Diablo 3


Slayer oder Black Sabbath


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Ja.... Das wusste ich!

War natürnich ein Scherz! Gut aufgepasst! 


Selbstverständlich! SLAAAAAYYYEEEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im stehen oder im sitzen pinkeln?


----------



## Quentaros (6. August 2012)

Im stehen vorm Pissuar *ich weiss falsche schreibweise, halt so geschrieben wie mans spricht  *
------------------------------
Tintenfisch mit Spargel

oder

Vanillepudding


----------



## Ayi (6. August 2012)

Vanillepudding natürlich 

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Winter ... Da ist es nicht zu warm xD

X oder Y?


----------



## Ayi (7. August 2012)

Y, denn es ist im Namen "Ayi" vorhanden 


Raiden gehen oder PvP?


----------



## ego1899 (7. August 2012)

PVP

Raiden ist nämlich noch langweiliger...

Ego oder Joseph Kony?


----------



## Quentaros (16. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> PVP
> 
> Raiden ist nämlich noch langweiliger...
> 
> Ego oder Joseph Kony?



Ego

Alt oder Kölsch


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Alt

Gestreift oder kariert?


----------



## Marctoad (17. Oktober 2012)

Kariert

Wand- oder Deckenlampen?


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

Deckenlampen

Buffed oder Vanion?


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Oktober 2012)

Buffed!

Schwert oder Dolch?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. November 2012)

Schwert 




Pirat oder Ninja?


----------



## sympathisant (1. November 2012)

Ninja.

Bass oder Gitarre?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2012)

Bass!

Stringtheorie oder Stringtanga?


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich .... muss ...... Männlichkeit ...... St......RING! .... TANGA!!..... 


Plastiktüte oder Jutesacck?


----------



## luramxD (6. Februar 2013)

PlastikTÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTE



Fetter Mann im Bikini oder Playmate des Jahrhunderts?


Hier zur Hilfe:

[attachment=13138:Fetter Mann im Bikini.png]  [attachment=13139laymate des Jahres.png]


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Playmate 

Suppe oder Salat?


----------



## luramxD (10. Februar 2013)

Salat

Notebook oder Netbook


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

Notebook.
Netbooks haben mit den Tablet weistgehend ihre Daseinsberechtigung verloren.


Swatch oder Fossil?


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

fossil

wiener schnitzel oder schnitzel?


----------



## sympathisant (14. März 2013)

schnitzel. ist mehr dran.

schleichen oder ballern?


----------



## mrsB25 (5. April 2013)

schleichen.

weiß oder schwarz?


----------



## Voljub (23. August 2013)

Weiss.

Schwimmen oder laufen?


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Schwimmen

laut oder leise?


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Schwimmen
> 
> laut oder leise?



Laut.

Heißt oder fettig? ^^


----------



## Druda (11. Dezember 2013)

heiß natürlich ><

teuer oder billig?


----------



## Merarlion (5. Januar 2014)

Druda schrieb:


> teuer oder billig?



Ja, eher teuer.

21:9 oder 16:9


----------



## mangeador (20. Juni 2014)

Merarlion schrieb:


> 21:9 oder 16:9



ganz Klar 16:9

Berge oder Strand?


----------



## kenzmj (12. Oktober 2014)

strand!

 

sonne oder schnee


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Oktober 2014)

Sonne

 

Phosphor oder Neon?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Oktober 2014)

Phosphor

 

der Prozess oder das Schloss??


----------



## kenzmj (13. Oktober 2014)

schloss
neu oder alt?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Neu ist immer besser!


 

Eduardo oder Emilio?


----------



## kenzmj (13. Oktober 2014)

emilio ... 

pest oder cholera?


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2014)

cholera. ich könnte mal etwas abnehmen  

pizza oder burger


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. Januar 2015)

Burger

 

Star Wars oder Herr der Ringe


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2015)

Herr der Ringe

 

AMD oder Intel?


----------



## HerrGun (13. Februar 2015)

Intel

 

blond oder brünett?


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2015)

Blond

 

Uplay oder Origin?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2015)

Steam

 

Nudeln oder Kartoffeln?


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

Karoffeln!! Ich hasse Nudeln.

 

Marvel oder DC?


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2015)

ich mach mal den schrotti:

Dark Horse Comics


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2015)

Marvel

 

Aun oder Troll? HAHAHAHHA. 

 

B2T:  Star Trek oder Star Wars


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

Etwas unsicher würde ich mal Star Wars sagen. Allerdings nur wegen den Spielen. Alleine auf Film und Fernsehen beschränkt Star Trek, weil mir das dort gezeigte besser gefällt.

 

Lost Vikings oder Rock'n Roll Racing?


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

lost vikings

schrotti oder ein pfund zwiebeln


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

ein Pfund Zwiebeln.

 

50 Shades of Grey oder Feuchtgebiete?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Reis

Ebola oder Pest?


----------



## Kersyl (21. April 2015)

Pest. Oldschool tot, und 'ne Heilung hat's auch.

 

Keks oder Kuchen?


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

Kuchen :>

Bei Keksen ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass man einfach wild drauf losfrisst. Beim Kuchen geht man meistens etwas gediegener ran.

 

 

Adventure Time oder Spongebob?


----------



## Aun (22. April 2015)

adventure time

saber rider oder mask?


----------



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Mask!

 

Pizza oder Burger?


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Pizzaburger.

 

Better call Saul oder Breaking Bad?


----------



## Xarran (30. Juni 2015)

Breaking Bad

 

 

Hühnersuppe oder Rinderbrühe?


----------



## Merikur (7. Juli 2015)

Ganz klar Hühnersuppe alleine schon wegen der antibiotischen Wirkung 

 

 

Pinky oder Brain?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2015)

Pinky

 

Wasser mit oder ohne Sprudel ?


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2015)

medium

parma- ode serranoschinken?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

schwer, ich sag mal Parma.

 

Norden oder Süden ?


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2015)

norden. ich liee die küsten!

osten oder westen? (also außerhalb von D )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2015)

Generell Westen, obwohl ich da genau so wenig gesehen habe wie im Osten :x

 

(Kredit/EC) - Karte oder Bargeld ?


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2015)

karte
wiener oder bockwurst


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2015)

Bockwurst

 

Heroes of Might & Magic oder Civilization?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juli 2015)

Heroes of Might & Magic

 

(CiV ist bei mir nach einmal spielen immer die Luft raus)

 

youtube oder twitch


----------



## Schrottinator (1. August 2015)

Youtube

 

Das Brandenburger Tor oder l'Arc de Triomphe?


----------



## Gerdderdino (4. August 2015)

Brandenburger Tor

Urlaub am Strand oder in den Bergen?


----------



## feyzi258 (21. August 2015)

00.00 Uhr 

 

 

Heiß oder kalt ?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. August 2015)

Gerdderdino schrieb:


> Urlaub am Strand oder in den Bergen?


Urlaub am Strand

 

Android oder iOS?


----------



## Aun (22. September 2015)

android

7mm(ofen) oder 13 mm(belgisch) pommes?


----------



## Endross (10. Februar 2016)

android

7mm(ofen) oder 13 mm(belgisch) pommes?

7mm

 

Bose oder Teufel Anlage?


----------



## zerouser (22. Dezember 2016)

Sommer

 

Iphone oder Samsung ? (Glaubensfrage   )


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2016)

Sommer

 

 

 

da hat jemand das spiel nicht verstanden......


----------



## vfeil (12. Mai 2017)

Sommer

 

Iphone oder Samsung ? (Glaubensfrage   )

Samsung,

niemals iphone, wenn dann nur Verkauf

 

Porsche 911 oder Audi RS7?


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Audi RS7

 

Stilles Wasser oder mit Sprudel ?


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Dezember 2017)

SPRUDEL!!^11111111111

 

 

ARMA 3 oder Pubg?


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2017)

PUBG!

 

Simpsons oder Family Guy?


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2017)

Simpsons!

Dusche oder Badewanne?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Dezember 2017)

Badewanne


IS oder Afd?


----------



## Haiden23 (18. Dezember 2017)

Afd 

 

Schnee oder Sonne ?


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2017)

Sonne

 

Ich will 'nen Sommer nur für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 

Pfannenkuchen oder Eierkuchen?


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2018)

Ist das nicht das Gleiche? 

Pfannenkuchen.

Jetzt was ganz spannendes:

Star Trek oder Star Wars?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Januar 2018)

Kommt auf die Region an :^)

 

 

Ich bin Mainstream: Star Wars.

 

 

Meer oder Berge?


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2018)

Kommt auf die Stimmung an ..

Momentan: Meer

Lego oder Playmobil?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2018)

Lego

Ertrinken oder Erhängen?


----------



## ZAM (6. Januar 2018)

Nimm doch bitte was anderes ....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2018)

Ersticken oder Genickbruch?


----------



## ZAM (6. Januar 2018)

Auszeit oder vollständiger Ban?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2018)

Vollständiger Bann.

 

Zensur oder Heuchelei


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2018)

Erhängen, da ertrinken viel mehr Folter ist.

 

 

Spotify oder Youtube?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2018)

Spotify, da bessere Qualität.

Runde Pizza oder quadratische Pizza?


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. Januar 2018)

quadraTisch/gerollt

 

 

das Meiste oder das Beste?


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2018)

Das Beste.

 

Duplo oder Kinderriegel?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2018)

Kinderriegel, was ne frage.


Schnitzel oder Döner


----------



## Aun (21. April 2018)

schnitzel!

huch wo ist denn der volker hin? 

hugo oder prosecco?


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2018)

huch wo ist denn der volker hin? 



Der hat die Spielregeln nicht verstanden.


----------



## Bergi95 (28. Mai 2018)

Hugo

 

BMW oder Audi?


----------



## LoganTT (20. November 2018)

0uhr

 

Horror oder Comedy?


----------

